# New Army.ca Game  (HEADLINES)



## Trinity (6 Apr 2006)

HEADLINES

yes.. another Trinity creation...


Add your caption/headline to the picture

(this is what happens when I have too much time and people post
pictures to army.ca that just need to be laughed at)







A-Team -   I love it when a plan comes together


or 

We are the devil's advocates!


----------



## GO!!! (6 Apr 2006)

There are so many things wrong with this pic....

1) TROOPS MODEL NEW HELMETS, ASK FOR ISSUE LIGHTERS

2) TROOPS APPEAL TO MND "BAN CAMERAS @ CFLRS"

3) IT'S NOT EASY BEING GREEN...


----------



## William Webb Ellis (6 Apr 2006)

"Are you sure that John Wayne smoked cigarillos?"


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (6 Apr 2006)

I wear my sunglasses at night?


----------



## Patrolman (6 Apr 2006)

How about "My future is so Bright I have to wear Shades"


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Apr 2006)

Possible captions:

1.  New helmets, they give us new helmets that don't match the rest of our old crappie kit.  At least it will look nice on top of our rifle at the memorial ceremony.

2.  Jim and Bob take a break and are allowed to take their helmets off, as long as they promise not to bump into anything.  Then it will be back on the small bus to base camp.

3.  Blank stare, blank rounds and a clean uniform, another successful weekend training exercise in the Mo'.


----------



## scm77 (6 Apr 2006)

Any captions for this one?


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Apr 2006)

"Idiot, how many times do I have to remind you: "Always bring the launcher.""


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Apr 2006)

Suicide, smuicide, I don't care, I'm not putting it in there.........


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Apr 2006)

"there was a fly there...honest!!!"


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Apr 2006)

"Again, with the pull my finger trick!"

dileas

tess


----------



## Pea (6 Apr 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Suicide, smuicide, I don't care, I'm not putting it in there.........



 :rofl: Way too funny Bruce!


----------



## Trinity (6 Apr 2006)

Hijacks my thread.. with another picture... 

Where are the internet manners??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Apr 2006)

gee, a hijacked thread?....noooooo...not on army.ca!!!!!


----------



## Trinity (7 Apr 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> gee, a hijacked thread?....noooooo...not on army.ca!!!!!



lol.. and to think.. I wasn't the one who hijacked it for once.


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Apr 2006)

1.   I had this uncomfortable feeling in my stomach ever since I helped Ahmed get ready for the mission.  We were missing one rocket at the ammo dump.  Thanks I feel much better now, there is a lot less pressure in my sphincter.

2.  In some parts of the world they still use a cane or switch to whip people, but in the desert there are no trees, so we have to improvise with whatever is handy.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Apr 2006)

Ahmed, I told you, not in public!


----------



## muffin (7 Apr 2006)

1) Who's been a bad little Ahmed! Someone needs a spanking. 

2) Birthday Spankings! 1 , 2 , 3 ....

3) Tonya Harding's got nothing on me!

4)" Mr Trombe you will marry my goat!" (Mr Alifi)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Apr 2006)

Re: Trinity's photo:

"Brokeback Obstacle Course: about a forbidden and secretive relationship between two soldiers and their lives whilst on course"


----------



## jasper (7 Apr 2006)

Trinity Photo...The lesser known, Men in Green.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (7 Apr 2006)

scm77 photo.  "Ahmed was surprised to learn the initiation in Al Qaeda involved a a paddling ceremony, much like his time at Harvard"


----------



## Burrows (7 Apr 2006)

Ok, where on the internet is that "Inspirational Saying Generator" 

http://army.ca/album/Members/Shih_4_compressed.jpg


----------



## monika (7 Apr 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> http://army.ca/album/Members/Shih_4_compressed.jpg



"Welcome to Meaford!"


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Apr 2006)

Ahem.....
  "Hey, man, I smuggled that thing into this country, and I don't have a return policy"


----------



## Glorified Ape (7 Apr 2006)

First pic: "Infantry, the Air Force way"

Second pic: "Be glad I didn't use the pointy end"


----------



## Danjanou (7 Apr 2006)

New Pic going with the theme being established 8)







The two characters are actually Fidel Castro and Che Guevera. The picture was taken in the 1950's during one of their first meetings.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> New Pic going with the theme being established 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"...the theory of the Communists may be summed up in the single sentence: Abolition of private property" 
Marx


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Apr 2006)

"Can you help me get this RPG out?"


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Apr 2006)

To Dan's


So Umm Fidel when you get to power will you still respect me?

Fidel....of course Che, now get me a sandwich, and there is donkey fare on the table


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



"Next time, I get to be the man, ok?"


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

"i dont care if you're french...thats not 6 inches"


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 Apr 2006)

"Hey, are we there yet?"


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> "Hey, are we there yet?"



The search for Somalia documents continues.....


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

>



 "Light infantry MY ARSE"


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

300 pounds of ultra- lightweight equipment...


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Apr 2006)

For the desert patrol:

1.  Hi-ho, hi-ho, off to work we go!.
2.  The long and winding road...
3.  Who needs desert pattern CADPAT, we just look like green bushes moving through the desert.

For the two men:

Doctor do you always do rectal exams when carrying out house calls to the barracks.  Jees, it just doesn't feel right or necessary.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

>



I knew we should have taken that left turn at Albakuque


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

>




"What do you mean you were following me?! I was following you!!"


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

>


"When vonGarvin sees that my knee pads aren't issued, he's gonna SNAP" ;-P


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> "When vonGarvin sees that my knee pads aren't issued, he's gonna SNAP" ;-P



 ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> "When vonGarvin sees that my knee pads aren't issued, he's gonna SNAP" ;-P



DING, DING, DING!!  We have a winner!


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Apr 2006)

WELL DONE LMAO


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> "Hey, are we there yet?"



"If only I was wearing Oakley's, then I could be on recruiting posters!"


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Apr 2006)

Oh SNAP!


I have said it many times my jealous young friend.... Don't hate the player, Hate the game


----------



## Pea (8 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> "If only I was wearing Oakley's, then I could be on recruiting posters!"



LMAO Des. But what we really need is a female in Oakley's, then we'll have a recruiting poster.(and then HoM's head can shrink back to it's regular size)


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> LMAO Des. But what we really need is a female in Oakley's, then we'll have a recruiting poster.(and then HoM's head can shrink back to it's regular size)



She has to be from a visible minority too !!


----------



## GO!!! (8 Apr 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> LMAO Des. But what we really need is a female in Oakley's, then we'll have a recruiting poster.(and then HoM's head can shrink back to it's regular size)



Yes, but make sure that she is pregnant, disabled and a visible minority, and holding hands with her partner, so that everyone knows that the CF is tolerant and open minded.  :


----------



## Pea (8 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> She has to be from a visible minority too !!



Does Metis count? Give me time to get in and you can put me on the poster.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Yes, but make sure that she is pregnant, disabled and a visible minority, and holding hands with her partner, so that everyone knows that the CF is tolerant and open minded.  :



 :rofl:


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

well, time for this conversation to stop


----------



## scm77 (8 Apr 2006)

Here's another pic to get this thread back on topic


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> :rofl:



You and me both Des  :rofl:


But yes aesop you're right, lets bring it to the chat!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

>



GGG G-UNIIT!


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Apr 2006)

Anyone that cracks a smile when he says cheese, buys it!
dileas

tess


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Here's another pic to get this thread back on topic



1) allright, which one of you Farted?

2) We don't wear Oakleys in N. Korea


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

My dog ate my uniform


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Apr 2006)

RCR RSM's the world over Cheered at the utter uniformity and proffesionalism...then wondered if they could really carry out the death camps to get their troops to such a "high" standard!


----------



## theseeker (8 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Any captions for this one?



" oh blow it out your A_S"


----------



## theseeker (8 Apr 2006)

" one of these thing is not like the others""one of these things doesn't belong"


----------



## gk404 (8 Apr 2006)

[quote)




[/quote]

Okay, we've got one gun and one pair of binos.  What's the plan boss?


----------



## chrisf (8 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Here's another pic to get this thread back on topic



"Heyro Hans Brix..."


----------



## GO!!! (8 Apr 2006)

Even surrounded by all dese peepo,

_I'm so ron - ree, so ron ree..._


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (8 Apr 2006)

"The North Korean Army: Now able to supply 1 rifle for 50 troops."

"How many North Koreans soldiers does it take to operate an AK-47?"


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2006)

I have no idea what to say about this...

Please... someone enlighten me about this stupidity?


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (8 Apr 2006)

"If only my pockets didnt have holes in them..."


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I have no idea what to say about this...
> 
> Please... someone enlighten me about this stupidity?



Ah, that was a great excersize.

"This is what happens when infanteers get bored"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2006)

Des, so when you arent giving your money away to women (paying them to lick a frog), you're doing THIS instead?!

 :rofl:


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Des, so when you arent giving your money away to women (paying them to lick a frog), you're doing THIS instead?!
> 
> :rofl:



Hey, that was his own change. I was just taking the picture. I have a feeling Trinity'll be putting up pics of me doing dumb things soon


----------



## Burrows (8 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Here's another pic to get this thread back on topic


One of these things is not like the others, one of these things is not the same.

One man gets a rifle, one man gets ammunition, the other 48 get to stand in front.


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I have no idea what to say about this...
> 
> Please... someone enlighten me about this stupidity?



"Hopefully when the RSM sees me he won't notice my hair cut; let alone my nice 5 o'clock shadow" ;D


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2006)

North Korean Leader Demonstrates New Headdress For Senior Officers



When I Snap My Fingers I Will Turn Into a Piggybank


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2006)

I don't know what scares me more...

the fact his eye is red...  or the fact he is wearing pink lipstick!!!


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2006)

YEA, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of *breasts*............


----------



## jasper (8 Apr 2006)

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph...........


----------



## chrisf (9 Apr 2006)

There's a yin to the yang of that picture, will see if I can get permission to post it.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> There's a yin to the yang of that picture, will see if I can get permission to post it.



I don't know if he'll allow it. He is an OCdt now, after all. They're all concerned with that public image and such.


----------



## Pea (10 Apr 2006)

How about an Easter themed one?


----------



## FredDaHead (10 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I don't know if he'll allow it. He is an OCdt now, after all. They're all concerned with that public image and such.



We're not--the leadership of the Wing is. And what public image, anyways? Except for... say... 500,000 people, (current cadets and alumni, their families, soldiers and the population of K-hole) nobody knows we exist!


----------



## Glorified Ape (10 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I have no idea what to say about this...
> 
> Please... someone enlighten me about this stupidity?



"With recruitment numbers woefully inadequate, standards were lowered to help fill the ranks..."


----------



## Trinity (10 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> And...



thats almost good enough for computer wallpaper....


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Apr 2006)

It's kinda sad I have that Hustler....


----------



## FredDaHead (11 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> thats almost good enough for computer wallpaper....



Almost? The original pic was wallpaper... Just wait 'till people get a load of this wallpaper!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Apr 2006)

The ugliest version of the new Figure 11 target to date.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41921/post-363873.html#msg363873


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Apr 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Almost? The original pic was wallpaper... Just wait 'till people get a load of this wallpaper!



Hey look HoM! Now I'm on a recruiting poster too!


----------



## Pea (11 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Hey look HoM! Now I'm on a recruiting poster too!



Ya, but you needed the help of women to get you on there!


----------



## camochick (11 Apr 2006)

Where are the Oakleys des, its not a real poster without the Oakleys.  


HoM groupie forever whooot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pea (11 Apr 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Where are the Oakleys des, its not a real poster without the Oakleys.
> 
> 
> HoM groupie forever whooot!!!!!!!!!



Exactly Camo! HoM groupie forever! .....now where are our shirts?


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

I am not sure whether we should start a HoM fanclub or HoM 12 step self help group.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Apr 2006)

Umm both maybe applicable Finch....

But umm the real question is which do you need?


Pea, Camo: You'll get your darn shirts sheeeesh!


----------



## Pea (11 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I am not sure whether we should start a HoM fanclub or HoM 12 step self help group.   ;D



Well the first step of anything is to admit you have a problem. Well, since I don't have a problem....Fan Club it is!  ;D

...do we get membership cards too?


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Apr 2006)

How much more do you want...

Here how about a pound of flesh too? :crybaby:


----------



## camochick (11 Apr 2006)

My mom thinks i'm cute hehe >


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> There's a yin to the yang of that picture, will see if I can get permission to post it.



I have received verbal permission from the yin in question, and we do have permission to post it. You go ahead and do it, C


----------



## sober_ruski (12 Apr 2006)

Is that a bottle of crown royal in the background there?
Dont ask how i notice things like that. :cheers:


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Apr 2006)

Not Crown Royal, but something


----------



## camochick (12 Apr 2006)

Ok if we're guessing at bottles I'm going to say Drambui, or perhaps tia maria. I know that bottle just cant remember whats in it. Damn you memory blocked by too many drunken nights of debauchery >


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2006)

Ghessss!  You guys don't go for the expensive stuff much.  A great ingredient in so many great Shooters is Grand Marnier.


----------



## camochick (12 Apr 2006)

Thats the other one I was thinking george but i couldnt remember the name. Yarghhhhhhh!!!! >


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Apr 2006)

And Grand Marnier it was...We HAVE a winner! George Wallace, I owe you a shot!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Apr 2006)

Time for a new pic?


----------



## muffin (12 Apr 2006)

ok...







weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

muffin


----------



## Trinity (12 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

>



JTF2 Scuba Recce Sniper Ninja in Action


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Apr 2006)

When they said "launched into battle", I had no idea.....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Apr 2006)

"Gunny Blogins did not realize what the section meant when they promised him they would get him 'bombed'"


----------



## davidk (12 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

>



"Due to shortfalls in this year's budget..."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2006)

Despite being grounded, Zoomie was determined to get his 10th confirmed kill.....


----------



## GO!!! (12 Apr 2006)

Young Paratroopers were falling over themselves to get nominated for the new HSPI (High Speed Parachute Insertion) course....


----------



## William Webb Ellis (13 Apr 2006)

Despite his friends assertions, Pvt Bloggins was not sure that being temporarily assigned to the Air  Force was such a good deal


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Despite his friends assertions, Pvt Bloggins was not sure that being temporarily assigned to the Air  Force was such a good deal



He had just known that getting to eat at the Air Force mess was too good to be true.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Apr 2006)

James Bond eat your heart out  :-*


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

>




"Positions limited, remuster only"


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (14 Apr 2006)

"Today's Airforce: Now replacing pistols, with rifles!"


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2006)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term "Lawn Dart".


----------



## Trinity (14 Apr 2006)

CATS RULE.. DOGS DROOL


EDIT - I always thought the cats got screwed in  Cats vs Dogs movie.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> This just in... Tabbyban fighters have taken another hostage in Kandahar Province....


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



"We Feline Freedom Fighters will never bow to the imperialistic interference of canines who......Do you smell Cat nip?


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (14 Apr 2006)

"Woof"


----------



## q_1966 (14 Apr 2006)

"What? I thought it was casual friday"


----------



## Trinity (14 Apr 2006)

The Canadian Armed Forces
(Oakleys not included)


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



When we say we'll take anybody......WE MEAN IT !!

Today's Canadian Forces


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> We always figured the terrorists are a bunch of pussies, but now we have the proof.


----------



## Trinity (14 Apr 2006)

airforcematters said:
			
		

> When we say we'll take anybody......WE MEAN IT !!
> 
> Today's Canadian Forces



Ow.. ow .... ow

Oh... poor HoM

By the way, for those who don't know, this poster child is
our very own HitorMiss!!!!


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Apr 2006)

Is it me or did it just get really cold in here  

Hey Airforcematters.....got a Hat go **** it  ;D

I figured it was only a matter of time till I got lambasted for that, I'm just surprised it took this long. 

*EDIT: I got someone confused with someone else*


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Is it me or did it just get really cold in here
> 
> Hey *Aesop*.....got a Hat go **** it  ;D
> 
> I figured it was only a matter of time till I got lambasted for that, I'm just surprised it took this long.



You have me confused for someone else  :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Is it me or did it just get really cold in here
> 
> Hey Aesop.....got a Hat go **** it  ;D
> 
> I figured it was only a matter of time till I got lambasted for that, I'm just surprised it took this long.



Heh, didn't you say elsewhere that you didn't even know the photo got taken until you saw the poster?  Man the **roster** you must have endured.  However, there is a whole flotilla of female posters who apparently all have D cups who think you are the bomb  (read the sports bra thread before you put me on verbal ;D).  There are pro's and there are con's.


----------



## Pea (14 Apr 2006)

airforcematters said:
			
		

> When we say we'll take anybody......WE MEAN IT !!
> 
> Today's Canadian Forces




You fricken ROCK!!  ;D


----------



## navymich (15 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Your future's so bright, you gotta wear shades


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> The Canadian Armed Forces



*Today’s Canadian Forces*​Uniform may not be exactly as shown, Oakley’s (® trade mark of Oakley Inc.) are not to be worn in course of normal duties.​


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> TODAY'S CANADIAN FORCES
> 
> WHEN YOU'RE THIS GOOD LOOKING YOU DON'T NEED A BUDGET!


----------



## Big Foot (15 Apr 2006)

And to think, I got jacked up last week for wearing Oakleys with my uniform... lol


----------



## monika (15 Apr 2006)

I'm starting to think the new army.ca game is changing your user name!

P.S. - We really need a CF "firefighter" type calendar!


----------



## Pea (15 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> P.S. - We really need a CF "firefighter" type calendar!



Please don't scare me like that...


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Apr 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Please don't scare me like that...



by scare, she really means "excite"  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (15 Apr 2006)

Hey if I'd a known the perks were that good (stylin' attire and accessories) I'd a signed up years ago


----------



## el_wiersema (15 Apr 2006)




----------



## aesop081 (15 Apr 2006)

el_wiersema said:
			
		

>



I heard the fish here were pretty big


----------



## navymich (15 Apr 2006)

...and he wonders why they never told him what they were using the picture for.... ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Apr 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> ...and he wonders why they never told him what they were using the picture for.... ;D



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pea (15 Apr 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> ...and he wonders why they never told him what they were using the picture for.... ;D



 :rofl: Mich.. you deserve a prize for those!!


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Apr 2006)

The Cdn Coast Guard made some serious tradeoffs to keep their firepower, including that backblast replaces the motor as the main propulsion device.

Recruiting - You will go bug-eyed the first time your unit bugs out.


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



The Canadian Armed Forces
Sure we use Leaky Subs, Broken Helicopters and Green in the Desert... But Hot Damn if we don't look good doing it....


----------



## Hot Lips (16 Apr 2006)

LMAO ROTFL....those captions are hilarious...


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2006)

Funny, is that a Chinook in the back?  A former CF Chinook currently flown by the Dutch years after we said we didn't need them?


----------



## Trinity (16 Apr 2006)

1)  METALICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2)  SATAN IS MY FATHER

3)  TUPAC 4 LIFE

4)  The ROE's for meeting small children that look like Satan is to dis-engage and
drive away REALLY REALLY FAST!


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



With this picture as proof that the American's had finally completed their mission of ingraining American Rock culture into the "Hearts and Minds" of the Afghani populace, the President approved cutting back the number of American soldiers in the country.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2006)

"Surfs UP!...Dude."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Apr 2006)

Shortly after showing the lad how to "rock", as Cpl Blogins walked away he was, ironically, struck with a rock.


----------



## Baloo (17 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Year 2008: Kabul gets its first static reception of the 2005 Rose Bowl. Triumphant Longhorns fans begin a cleansing of USC supporters in the region.


----------



## Trinity (17 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



For those about to rock, We salute you!


----------



## q_1966 (17 Apr 2006)

this picture taken, after the young man has chugged down a Coors Light and has promptly crushed the Can on his forhead, tossing it into the garbage in the background and is now screaming at the top of his lungs "Whaaaaaaass Up!"


----------



## davidk (17 Apr 2006)

"I asked for a no. 2 and you did WHAT?!"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Apr 2006)

For all you photo editors out there, how about we add a twist to the game. This is a pretty bad hack job, but I know some of you can do better!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Apr 2006)

Alrighty boss,


For those about to rock, we salute you!!

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (19 Apr 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> For all you photo editors out there, how about we add a twist to the game. This is a pretty bad hack job, but I know some of you can do better!



I guess I'm ahead of the game on that one then Mike what with my poster boy remakes from a couple of days ago, (which just ask for a second posting I think LOL)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2006)

Aw, that poor little dude is going to be like the tool that was supposedly on top of the World Trade Center just seconds before the jet hit.  Remember, the guy in the glasses?  
Maybe if he makes enough rounds on the e-net he will get flown over here and get to be on Leno or something


----------



## scm77 (19 Apr 2006)

My try


----------



## q_1966 (19 Apr 2006)

Who knew a kid could be a member of Metallica and AC/DC  ;D

also what happened to our green friends marching across the desert?  the pic is gone


----------



## Trinity (20 Apr 2006)

Who's better than BADBOY....

HitorMiss says NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOobody!


(its a BAD Ontario commercial for those who are wondering)

www.badboy.ca


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Apr 2006)

"I beg your Pardon RSM, What authority do I have to wear this jacket to the Mess dinner??"

Snap,

"This Authority!!  Read it an weep, and that wil be Hitormiss  to you!"


dileas

tess


----------



## q_1966 (20 Apr 2006)

Hey Mcpl Do you have your Challenge Coin?

You dont eh

Well hows about buying me a drink?  ;D


----------



## muffin (21 Apr 2006)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

>



.... and for my next trick I will pull a coin out of ........ your ear.......


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Apr 2006)

Despite his lack of skill, the neighborhood children knew better than to play "pogs" with HitorMis and his rigged "Army secret weapon".


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Apr 2006)

You all SUCK! LMAO

other then Tess I really likes his..Take that RSM!

Actually they are all very good, which also tells me none of you work enough and to stop putting pictures up on this site ever!

Well done JERKS!


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You all SUCK! LMAO
> 
> other then Tess I really likes his..Take that RSM!
> 
> ...



Gee.. did I get the right words and tone for HoM..  Me thinks my imitiation of him is perfect!


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Apr 2006)

You are feeling sleepy, very sleepy...


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Apr 2006)

OMG too funny...banter, banter, banter

HL


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)




----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2006)

And then GI Joe learned that he should never again try to mess around with the Big Boys...."


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Push, baby, PUUUUUUSH!!  I can see the front wheels, and the windshield is out! Congratulations, Mrs truck.


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



The sad but true reason why Lt. Bobbit's military career ended so early!


----------



## navymich (21 Apr 2006)

Ahoy matey, there's gold in them there ships


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

Sex education in the 70's was more liberal than in today's society.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Apr 2006)

"Look, Rocko, I gotta have these girls back to the convent school by 3:30"


----------



## q_1966 (21 Apr 2006)

Ever heard the story of the Elephant and the Hare?
Its up Next on the GO!!!  Show


----------



## GO!!! (21 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

>



We do too have things to do in Pet/Gagtown!

Right now I'm on my way to Bad Moustache Grower's anonymous, and after that, we're headed to the ranks to army .ca coin each other to see who has the most senior number...


----------



## Danjanou (22 Apr 2006)

Ok new pic


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok new pic



Does this rifle make my as$ look fat??


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



Lets see you Roofie us NOW!


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



Fifty Bucks to the first guy who goes up to them and asks if they want to C0ck HIS Rifle...


----------



## GO!!! (22 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



Time for a "hot barrel unload" - which is a two man drill by the way... >


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Apr 2006)

"Base ops, have located vital humint assets for debriefing, will be in country for figures 3 days longer over..."


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



The girls at Corpus Cristi Junior College took their "Golden Pledge" VEEERY seriously.


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

Lack of hot water and the new "Don't ask, don't tell" policy, resulted in unusual practices while overseas.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Apr 2006)

_Hey Padre, you find the water getting a tad too warm?

Why you pee yourself tess?

Nope,

Didn't notice, these beers are going down too good...

I here ya, man the guys at army.ca don't know what their missin', this is the best pub night ever...._

dileas

tess


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>


If either of us breaks wind, we're all gonna die!!!!!!!!


----------



## GO!!! (22 Apr 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>




The public's misconception that Saturday night at the Seminary was a sombre and boring affair could not have been more wrong....


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Camochick & Pea : "Guys, we know where aesop081 is  !! "


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


A dollar nine a gallon? This photo MUST be faked!!!!


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



A One dollar sex show.  This photo must be faked!!!


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

Or you will really wish you hadn't checked it out...one of the two...

LMAO

HL


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

Isn't that bus from some Catholic School?   :-X


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> (girl to the right in the towel)...got room for a third...it's cold out here...
> 
> HL


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Trinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips: I doubt the answer would be "no", unless it's a brokeback hottub


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Hot Lips: I doubt the answer would be "no", unless it's a brokeback hottub
> 
> LMAO ROTFL...OMG  too funny
> 
> HL


----------



## monika (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> "Come on down to Crazy Carl's Budget Hot Tubs! Free keg with purchase!"


----------



## scm77 (22 Apr 2006)

How about this one?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (22 Apr 2006)

Did ya get those from the ROWPU?


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> How about this one?



Didn't i see those floating in tess' hot tub?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Apr 2006)

"Well, this accident investigation is closed.  I'd have run over the jeep too if I had seen those on the sidewalk."


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I wish your breasts would stop talking to my eyes
> 
> HL


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Apr 2006)

_
How eewoo doowun'?

Oy tess, I can't do it right....

her ditties are in the way..._

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

In case of Emergency, airbags will deploy from the front!


----------



## sober_ruski (22 Apr 2006)

What happens when an instructor looses a contact lense.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Apr 2006)

Today the filming of Brokeback BMQ started in Valcartier...


----------



## Danjanou (23 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> How about this one?



"Ok boy is the missus gonna be surprised when I suggest what we spend all the money I've been saving over here on."


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

>


\
If I were that microphone, you'd have to pay to see this picture


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2006)

Padre Trinity...please forgive me.

Ausbatt / Op Danaca Position 22 / Roto: Top Secret ... I see people I recognize!!


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2006)

Quote made by Armyvern and overheard by millions:



> Jeez...How bout frickin donating some of that to us needy girls eh? I'll call in Armymedic to assist with the transfer!


----------



## muffin (24 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Oh my .... I think I know her...... jesus.... lol 

Can anyone confirm if this is in Halifax?!

Edit: Just sent for confirmation - uncanny resemblance, but not her lol


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Oh my .... I think I know her...... jesus.... lol
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is in Halifax?!



Oh my!  I do know him!


I got that photo from the RSM, who commented: " Now I know why he doesn't want to come back to the Regiment. "


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

>


Does anyone feel a draft?


----------



## Trinity (24 Apr 2006)

Cpl. Bloggins..  lives on


----------



## William Webb Ellis (24 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Cpl. Bloggins..  lives on



Another Heads Up play by Bloggins!


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Apr 2006)

The troops could always feel the Camp Sergent Major watching them from his window...


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Cpl. Bloggins..  lives on



Once the Officer left, Cpl. Bloggins had to improvise a sinper check ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Apr 2006)

Proof positive at last that, yes, in fact, the OC WAS as dumb as a stick.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



With the Oakleys on, the sniper would surely think that the figure in the window was HoM


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Apr 2006)

_Although tess thought that this would be the most hillarious Shtick he had done in the butts, he was at a loss at how he would explain to the padre how his Helmet and glasses were ruined._

dileas

tess


----------



## fourninerzero (24 Apr 2006)

Now I know the parents dont read the permission slips they sign.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Crossfit & CF Snipers........Up... two, three, four, five, six, Down......


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Apr 2006)

Finding his career had stagnated after an ugly incident with Tom Hanks during the filming of Cast Away, Wilson chose to pursue life in the military.  Sadly, he got no more respect there, either.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Finding his career had stagnated after an ugly incident with Tom Hanks during the filming of Cast Away, Wilson chose to pursue life in the military.  Sadly, he got no more respect there, either.



 :rofl:

That made me spit up my beer, thanks Zipper, you know how the fizzles hurt the nostril!!

Wilson is laughing too!!






dileas

tess


----------



## q_1966 (25 Apr 2006)

"Cpl. Wilson at your service"


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Apr 2006)

here's a good one.


----------



## couchcommander (25 Apr 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> here's a good one.



Apparently, Cpl Bloggins misunderstood when the Sgt said "make it look good".


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Apr 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> here's a good one.



Once they discovered they were on their way to Air Station Miami, the Helo's ground crew decided to paint a pattern that would blend in at the Beach. Sadly, they discovered a large number of tourists flocking to the helicopter whenever it landed.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Apr 2006)

Although now retired, "Clinton 1" is still a big draw at the Smithsonian.


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

Zipperhead, 

I am LMAO ROTFL...that was priceless 

HL


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Zipperhead,
> 
> I am LMAO ROTFL...that was priceless
> 
> HL



Thank ya, thank ya very much!  I'll be here all week...well, I guess I'm here all the time... 
Wild Bill will never get a break!


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

Dog tired from a long nights Recce, HitorMiss contemplates a nap.


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Apr 2006)

"cry havoc, and let slip the puppies of peacekeeping!"


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

Oh my that's just dog gone cute...Trinity...

HL


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Oh my that's just dog gone cute...Trinity...
> 
> HL



I have to admit..  I am dog gone cute..yes


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Apr 2006)

Cpl Bloggins knew the extras were coming, when the troop mascot "Striker" started laughing at the officers practicing their drill.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



The Household Cavalry's Blues and Royals- Not only do we escort the Queen, we walk her dog too!

Lol, from their MoD website:



> A unique job calls for special soldiers: young men who can adapt themselves to the added responsibility and variety that a career in the Household Cavalry offers.


http://www.army.mod.uk/rac/ceremonial_duties.htm


----------



## fourninerzero (25 Apr 2006)

Typically, I prefer to use weight bars to add weight to my ruck, but to each their own i suppose...hope his rations are uneaten....


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2006)

"Yawn!......Are we there yet?"


----------



## scoutfinch (25 Apr 2006)

If THOSE are sweater puppies, what's that in your ruck?


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

LMAO...too funny Scoutfinch

HL


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

Tragically, after invading Iraq no WMD (Walnuts most delicious) were found.



More pics of the squirrel in uniform can be found here
http://www.sugarbushsquirrel.com/642343.html


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

HL on her first tour  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2006)

Tragically, Lemmiwinks on gaining his freedom, was Drafted and sent off to the deserts of Iraq.


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

> HL(VW) on her first tour  ;D



Someone might have to fill her in on the joke!


----------



## Korus (25 Apr 2006)

What??!? How'd you get in there....


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Apr 2006)

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



I learned this trick in Tiananmen square


----------



## Korus (25 Apr 2006)

After initial testing, they decided that their explosive reactive armour was both too reactive, and too explosive.


----------



## q_1966 (25 Apr 2006)

Our crazy young kid who can pick both nostrils at once, is going to try to stop a tank with a rock

"No No, The Artillery's over there"


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Apr 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess



_Upon further review, the Canadian Forces had decided that the "David and Goliath" tactic would not work and asked Trinity and tess to returned to the planning table to come up with a  better plan..._

dileas

tess


----------



## q_1966 (25 Apr 2006)




----------



## Korus (25 Apr 2006)

(Rather conveniently, more can be found at: http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1352/ )
(Ok, so Compfused didn't let that fly for very long... lets try it from http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2006/crazy-mean-baby-p3.php )


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



Special Forces or not, the drill is not completed until you close the Ejection Port Cover.


----------



## Korus (25 Apr 2006)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

>



Famous last words: "Hey! Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## muffin (26 Apr 2006)

Now Standard Issue ... email Vern for yours today!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Apr 2006)

Ali was too eager to jump at the chance to be in a "rock group", although he did his best.


----------



## fourninerzero (26 Apr 2006)

Seemed like a good idea at the time.....


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Apr 2006)

>



Let's see if smashing the concrete block against your head works better than against my hand!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2006)

Soviet auditions for filming of new Home Depot commercial on demolishing a ceramic kitchen counter.


----------



## Korus (26 Apr 2006)

Igor truly was Russia's worst handyman.


----------



## MdB (26 Apr 2006)

(I dearly hope this is a concrete block and not a pizza cardboard box. )

Gentlemen, here at the Drill Sergeant School, we use the latest attitude breaking technique, let me show you...


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Apr 2006)

After Numerous other attempts to get Pte Bloggins to Pass the Performance Objective, MCpl Payne is forced to break out the Remedial Training Aid....


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Apr 2006)

Stop the Rock....
Cant Stop the Rock, 
you gotta Stop the Rock,
Cant Stop the Rock....


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Apr 2006)

Original Trials of the Army's AI Program Proved to be less then Effective at striking fear into the hearts of the enemy...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Apr 2006)

The ante has been upped for the kitten death squad....


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



If this machine had tracks, the robot dominion of this planet would be assured....watch the curb, killbot 9000, and steer clear of that mud.


----------



## Korus (26 Apr 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

>



Kent Brockman: Just miles from your doorstep, hundreds of men are given weapons and trained to kill. The government calls it the Army, but a more alarmist name would be...The Killbot Factory!

(I know I just used that simpsons quote in another thread a week ago.... but it fits just so well for this one)


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Apr 2006)

_
Although tess' plan of stealing a vehicle for a joyride was bad enough already, the padre's idea wearing the outfits really did not sit well when they were marched in front of the RSM...._

dileas

tess


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Apr 2006)

Tess, 

Why do I get the feeling that you and the Padre have been up to no go on an occasion or two, lol

HL


----------



## Trinity (26 Apr 2006)

At the latest Army.ca roundtable on having the media at the repatriation of soldiers, 
tess finds no difficulty in expressing his opinion.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Apr 2006)

ah yes the padre and I.....

we have been up to a few shenanigans in the past..

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2006)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> ah yes the padre and I.....
> 
> we have been up to a few shenanigans in the past..
> 
> ...



Oy...I am getting visuals as I can only imagine!!  ;D
Do a little dance....make a....


----------



## Trinity (26 Apr 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oy...I am getting visuals as I can only imagine!!  ;D
> Do a little dance....make a....



thin ice vern......

very thin ice......


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Apr 2006)

nah,

More like this...

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2006)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> nah,
> 
> More like this...
> 
> ...



What a relief Tess...for a minute there I thought it was going to be "Brokeback Highlanders...the sequel"

dileas!


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

LMAO...

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What a relief Tess...for a minute there I thought it was going to be "Brokeback Highlanders...the sequel"
> 
> dileas!


Na!  That would be this:


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Apr 2006)

Geroge,

Good work, I thought otherwise somebody would be sheepish.


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

Did someone say sheepish??








The local children assured the Americans, the sheep DO like it!


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

Oh dear lord...

HL


----------



## Centurian1985 (27 Apr 2006)

Hmmm, 

Any idea when the 'Fur Traders' is coming out...?   ;D

BTW, some very good comedy relief in the last few posts!


----------



## Korus (27 Apr 2006)

The left wing students were at a loss of words to explain how the US could gain access to Afghanistan's oil deposits by killing it's sheep.


----------



## monika (28 Apr 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> The left wing students were at a loss of words to explain how the US could gain access to Afghanistan's oil deposits by killing it's sheep.



Being a left wing knitter the answer is obvious - use the fleeces to absorb the oil!


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Apr 2006)

Sadly, the Veterinary Corps troops who had failed the Darwin Species Recognition Exam were inoculating for bird flu.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Apr 2006)

" I don't see how getting the sheep hooked on heroin is going to win any hearts and minds over here, Sarge."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Apr 2006)

It was not long before the locals became wary of the Scottish units and the way the herd walked after another "inoculation and tent examination" exercise.


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2006)

Padre: tess, how does jumping in our DEU's support tess' remembrance day challenge.

tess:  WHAT!?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> SNAPT   (Swiss Naval Airborne Parachute Team)   Annual Mess Dinner over Lake Geneva was a hair raising experience.  Here we see the PMC exchanging pleasantries with his Vice prior to the last call to Dinner.


----------



## MdB (29 Apr 2006)

Left guy: You sure we're on time?

Right guy: Don't worry, the frigate will follow as soon as we land. ;D


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (29 Apr 2006)

The Canadian Forces recently adopted a new method to ensure that new recruits are younger.


----------



## Korus (30 Apr 2006)

"How you dooooiiiinnn?"


----------



## Korus (6 May 2006)




----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



This is the best costume my Mommy made me, EVER!


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 May 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



Yeah, Im badass... but not as badass as that Cosmo Tactical Guy...






(Separated at Birth?!?!??)


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 May 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



"Hi there, this is the Recruiting Centre, right?  Oh good, Mr. Journeyman from Army.ca said I should come down and catch the next bus for BMQ."


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 May 2006)

> Pte Butterball reporting as ordered! Now where do I get my throwing knife, the one you strap to your back??


----------



## Gunner98 (7 May 2006)

Spawn of Darth Vader unmasked. (How you ask?  Artifical insemination from Yoda's Force Preserved For You Sperm Bank.)


----------



## Hot Lips (7 May 2006)

(To the tune of cops)
Fat Boys Fats boys...whatcha gonna do...whatcha gonna do when he sits on you...

LMAO

HL


----------



## Black Watch (7 May 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Any captions for this one?


This is a dummy, you idiot!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 May 2006)

Being of different educational backgrounds, when Ahmed told Ali that he wanted an RPG, Ali just assumed it stood for "Role Playing Game".


----------



## muffin (9 May 2006)

Ah,.... Sarg..... Vern got in the way of the airbrush again........


----------



## MdB (9 May 2006)

INCOMING!

That's taunt enough! ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 May 2006)

Teething? F*ck teething!

TAKE THE PAIN, TAKE THE PAIN!


----------



## MdB (9 May 2006)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Teething? **** teething!
> 
> TAKE THE PAIN, TAKE THE PAIN!



ROFL!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Ah,.... Sarg..... Vern got in the way of the airbrush again........


:cheers: :rofl: Nice one


----------



## armyvern (13 May 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Ah,.... Sarg..... Vern got in the way of the airbrush again........



Damn I am one hot chick ain't I?? Note the very fine lines of my stealth suit sheathed frame!! I shall distract the Taliban...you shall attack.

Actually it's more like..."Well at least they got my butt right!" Funny what crossing your right arm over your chest can achieve at the most opportune moments isn't it?


----------



## Sig_Des (13 May 2006)

lol Vern, I need to Airbrush you onto the side of my LS!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (25 May 2006)

"Uh.....I thought it was in reverse?"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 May 2006)

Once he got off the lift truck, Cpl Bloggins could no longer deny that he had a weight problem.


----------



## Trinity (25 May 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

>



Who let Vern drive the forklift AGAIN!!!


----------



## NL_engineer (25 May 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

>



What happens when you let NFLD_Sapper drive the forklift  ;D


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>




...Colourful Kevin's only reply "OOPS, TEHEE!!??"


----------



## GO!!! (25 May 2006)

The weapons tech took one look at it and said:

"It looks fine, you probably did'nt clean it properly"


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> The weapons tech took one look at it and said:
> 
> "It looks fine, you probably did'nt clean it properly"



He was probably just upset it didn't function.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (25 May 2006)

"With a bit more weight, I am positive I can back over that first step and get this baby inside."

"Oh!......Wait!.....If I drop the forks, that will raise the front wheels off the ground........I'M IN!"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 May 2006)

A what?  g-r-o-u-n-d guide?  Whats that??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2006)

This is what happens when NL_engineer drives, I think you hit too many bumps there lad  ;D


----------



## fourninerzero (26 May 2006)

The alcohol industry unveils its new street race inspired rolling advertisement, only to suffer disastrous results.


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 May 2006)

After the disastrous first race, Vodka Kick decides not to send the drivers any of their product until AFTER the race is over...


----------



## Hot Lips (26 May 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> After the disastrous first race, Vodka Kick decides not to send the drivers any of their product until AFTER the race is over...


  Bacardi's had passed not moments before and dropped a spike belt for the less superior vodka mobile...he he he


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 May 2006)

Psychologist Dr.Smith's "Conquering your fear of flying" field trip suffers bad timing.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

:rofl:

HL


----------



## Black Watch (30 May 2006)

"Cpl Bloggins was not able to find a proper crossing"


----------



## orange.paint (30 May 2006)

SIGHTS UP! Not tracks up driver!


----------



## Black Watch (30 May 2006)

"Sgt Bloggins, should we follow the locals to find Oussama?"


----------



## Black Watch (30 May 2006)

any captations for that one?


----------



## GAP (30 May 2006)

Your joking...that's really inside me???


----------



## Hot Lips (30 May 2006)

Actually it looks cooler in real life  ;D
But that's a good depiction of what it looks like.

HL


----------



## HItorMiss (30 May 2006)

NO really common on guys stop making fun....

*Edit: that should be a caption for Mr Martin*


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 May 2006)

Mr. Martin remains hopefull that the "Wanted" poster campaign he launched will yield positive results.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 May 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Black Watch (30 May 2006)

or this one


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 May 2006)

It's tough being on the bottom of the Air Defence Officer Merit List.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 May 2006)

Although tess' hiding spot for the "annual army.ca family day hide and go seek" game seemed genius at the time...The Padre, Che, and Scott had their reservations when they heard the mechanical rumbling...

dileas

tess


----------



## Black Watch (31 May 2006)

:rofl: :nana:


----------



## Pearson (31 May 2006)

RECCE leads the way!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 May 2006)

The Seaking replacement  ;D


----------



## Pearson (31 May 2006)

hmm the resemblance is lacking......




Ahhhhhhhhh much better!


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 May 2006)

In Soviet Russia Helicar Drive You!


(Put it in "H"!!)


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Mr. Martin remains hopefull that the "Wanted" poster campaign he launched will yield positive results.


 That's hilarious Zipperhead_cop

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> RECCE leads the way!


 Hey it is MudMan...and he's...he's on his beloved scooter...lmao

 :nana:

HL


----------



## Gramps (1 Jun 2006)

I saw this one floating around work a while ago.


----------



## GAP (1 Jun 2006)

Here kitty kitty....come on kitty...that's a good kitty !!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jun 2006)

Although tess was out of the army, he still insisted they they were not going to push him around.  So he started patrolling the roads around Petawawa and Meaford in spiffy new Vespa, looking for the  challenge.....

dileas

tess


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Jun 2006)

"DAMMIT Bloggins! Stop hitting the cloaking button."


----------



## MdB (1 Jun 2006)

Let's now see how the pilot looks like seated and in plain sight in the sky... 


Edit: minor correction.


----------



## Black Watch (1 Jun 2006)

Capt Bloggins was late for his scramble intercept...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Here kitty kitty....come on kitty...that's a good kitty !!!



 :rofl:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2006)

With the Air Force budget taking another hit this year, exercises have become much shorter.


----------



## MdB (1 Jun 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> With the Air Force budget taking another hit this year, exercises have become much shorter.


:rofl:

And now pilots can say for real that they have sore feet from climbling up and down the ladders! :-X


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> With the Air Force budget taking another hit this year, exercises have become much shorter.


  :rofl:
That's funny and sad all at the same time.

HL


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2006)

Once again, the Operations Officer brushed off the Maintenance Officer's report on aircraft readiness, and went forward with Plan "A".  Bob thought about how much hated it when that happened, as he climbed the ladder to the 'cockpit', but he knew he was going to hate even more the reactions of the CSAR crew when they found him on the tarmac, again.


----------



## Black Watch (1 Jun 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

>


Shit...First the weapons, then the fuel, now the aircraft


----------



## Black Watch (1 Jun 2006)

Tess, are we there yet?


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jun 2006)

Regardless what the CSM repeatedly told the company, tess really wanted to see if the vehicle was not made for that fancy dancy reality tv driving.

dileas

tess


----------



## medicineman (1 Jun 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



What happens when a Scots crew commander loses a dime in the desert.

MM


----------



## Pearson (1 Jun 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

>



Airforce pilots can now be seen running around the flight line chasing each other yelling "Guns Guns Guns" 
Just as their poor brethren in the army did in the early 90's yelling "Bullet Bullet Bullet" and "Budget cut Budget cut Budget cut!"


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jun 2006)

And then there are pictures where, sometimes its better to just not say anything at all....


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

>




HitorMiss thinks maybe Paracowboy conned him with this "NEW" shooting method


----------



## Black Watch (2 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> And then there are pictures where, sometimes its better to just not say anything at all....


I knew you loved me!!!oh wait, what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Jun 2006)

When he found out his basic was going to be at the new CFB Brokeback, Pte Bloggins suspicions were confirmed by the "battle buddy" selection system, consisting of a round robin stands course, including a Twister tm mat and the pictured "one shot, one kill, one love, one lifetime" drill.


----------



## TMM (2 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



"The kinder, gentler army: head over heels in love"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Jun 2006)

"He said it was a spare mag, and that he wasn't really glad to see me, but I'm lookin' at the spare mag and....HEY!!"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> When he found out his basic was going to be at the new CFB Brokeback, Pte Bloggins suspicions were confirmed by the "battle buddy" selection system, consisting of a round robin stands course, including a Twister tm mat and the pictured "one shot, one kill, one love, one lifetime" drill.


----------



## Korus (2 Jun 2006)

Brokeback Sniper Camp


----------



## Harris (2 Jun 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Brokeback Sniper Camp



Um...Pte Smith, when I said shove that rifle where the sun don't shine, I was being sarcastic.  And besides, you have to turn around.


----------



## Trinity (2 Jun 2006)

1)  You think this is bad, they're making Canadian sailors wear Cadpat.


2)  Is that NATO Spigot?


(ok, so you've had to surf some threads to understand)


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jun 2006)

1)  The British Team at Bisley in the "Light the Blue Angel" Competition.

2)  Honestly, Sarge!  I can't hear anything ticking down here.

3) Not having any Railroad Tracks in the vicinity, the British Army trains its 'Recce' to listen for approaching trains on the Small Arms Range.


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>



As per RSO's instructions, both weapons are pointed in a safe direction downrange.

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2006)

I know this is the new army but... What are you doing Pte. Pyle?


----------



## Trinity (2 Jun 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> I know this is the new army but... What are you doing Pte. Pyle?




Are you quitting on me?

Get off my obsticle.  GET OFF MY OBSTICLE private pyle.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

>


The British Army, once noted for it's "Funnies" that helped breach the Atlantic Wall, are trialing a new "Battle Buddy Chest Rig" to determine effectiveness in complex terrain.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2006)

Hand in my pocket hand in my pocket haaand in my pocket


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Jun 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I knew there wold be a great application for that ditty some day...lol

HL


----------



## TMM (3 Jun 2006)

Are those actual UK squaddies? The caption at break.com says they're French...unless of course that's the squaddies and their wacky humour yet again.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2006)

Their cam pattern is the UK's "DPM" (Not exactly sure what that stands for).


----------



## TMM (3 Jun 2006)

Thanks Cap'n. No wonder my ex squaddie work mate scowled when I said they were French.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (3 Jun 2006)

L96 Sniper Rifle, manufactured by Accuracy International (now gone bust).

DPM- Disruptive Pattern Material

D


----------



## navymich (3 Jun 2006)




----------



## GAP (3 Jun 2006)

God....I hate being the bait...."_*Ed, next time you play worm*_!!"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jun 2006)

Goose you hear something rattling?


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jun 2006)

"So Then that ground crew weenie swore he'd get back at me somehow.... but i know he doesnt have the B***s to do it!"


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jun 2006)

As tess looks over at the Padre;

"Funny, after that jet left I have this nawing feeling I forgot to do something"

"Really, ah no worries, let's cleanup the tools and head over the the hanger, the QM is opening up the roving Cpl. Mess"

"Sounds good, hey where did these extra bolts come from??"

"Dunno, toss 'em in the tool box so we have some spares"

"good idea"

dileas

tess


----------



## Patrolman (7 Jun 2006)

I know that the DP portion of DPM stands for Disrupted Pattern. Not sure about the M though, perhaps material?


----------



## Black Watch (7 Jun 2006)

M stands for...Martin (Paul)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jun 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> M stands for...Martin (Paul)



 :rofl:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jun 2006)




----------



## Hot Lips (8 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

>


  I didn't know they gave the boys at the Department of Transportation fatigues...which one is the foreman?

LMAO
HL


----------



## Trinity (8 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

>




A rare sight in the wild, tanks mating.


----------



## Black Watch (8 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

>


I told you to watch out...


----------



## Trinity (9 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

>



The ironic part is this was a Safe Backing Course.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

>



driverrrr...HALT!


----------



## Hot Lips (9 Jun 2006)

I think that ship sailed MudMan...lmao

HL


----------



## Black Watch (9 Jun 2006)

Course report:
"Since there is no mirrors on a tank, corporal Bloggins failed to achieve parallel parking"


----------



## camochick (9 Jun 2006)

Who the heck let HoM drive!!! >


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jun 2006)

Ok next contestant.....come on down


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jun 2006)

Despite prolific use of his bell, Pte. Bloggins was consistently late due to traffic.


Not so today.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2006)

After extensive testing and modifications to suit the Canadian Army, GDLS rolls out the first MGS for CDS Gen Hillier.


----------



## Foxhound (9 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

>



...and then boys and girls, nine months later, the momma tank will give birth to a Ferret Scout Car.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jun 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok next contestant.....come on down



"The new light recce veh being trialed for the CF Army Reserve, shown above, boosts excellent fuel mileage, ample storage for mission kit, and a new advanced Anti-tank capability.  Prominent is the sensor system, known as "the bell".  The vehicle also has the ability to have add-on training wheels for arctic operations or as needed in specific missions.  The CF has noted some limited protection offered by the "Mark V Pedal-panzer", which can easily be overcome with the addition of CCM hockey gear (not included)."


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce (now that’s redundant, is there any other kind?) You are of course aware of the other variants of the Pedal Panzer C1, right? 

The MMEV/AA  and the Medical Evac models.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Jun 2006)

Sings "If ya want mah chassis, and ya think ahm sexy..."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jun 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Mud Recce (now that’s redundant, is there any other kind?) You are of course aware of the other variants of the Pedal Panzer C1, right?
> 
> The MMEV/AA  and the Medical Evac models.



MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!   :rofl:

Now THAT is a fine way to start my weekend!  A good gut-laugh!


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Jun 2006)

The military's new terrorist catch and release policy in effect.

HL


----------



## Black Watch (10 Jun 2006)

General Motors is more than proud to launch theur new hybrid...HEY!!! That was a figure of speech!


----------



## Gramps (10 Jun 2006)

It was at this point when Mud Recce Man realized the fatal flaws in his new rapid deployment system for soft skinned vehicles.

Sorry MRM, I guess I have picked on you enough today. Cheers.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jun 2006)

Gramps said:
			
		

> It was at this point when Mud Recce Man realized the fatal flaws in his new rapid deployment system for soft skinned vehicles.
> 
> Sorry MRM, I guess I have picked on you enough today. Cheers.



Hey, I am an easy target.  2 kids beat me up at the grocery store.


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Jun 2006)

3 Hours into his 1st day on ship Cpl Thompson Finds out why there is no requirement for MSE-Ops in the Navy


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

>


"In another analogy to illustrate the folly of purchasing the MGS to 'replace' a main battle tank, former MND John McCallum is strapped into a car and launched off one of Harper's new 'aircraft carriers'.  General Hillier was heard to remark: 'you want a tank without armour protection?  How about a plane without wings?'.  Apparently Mr McCallum was not impressed."


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Jun 2006)

This is how we are going to get new equipment...sponsors... ;D

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Jun 2006)

To hell with mice...I can take out racoons with this baby...

HL


----------



## Black Watch (11 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> This is how we are going to get new equipment...sponsors... ;D
> 
> HL


Canadian army, Paul Martin's way


----------



## vangemeren (12 Jun 2006)

I'm sure you guys can think of something... :blotto:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Jun 2006)

No *NO!*  I am telling you, dammit and I have murdered MILLIONS of people.  You put the rope HERE, where my hand is...and THEN you pull on the rope!  How many times must I tell you...am i going to have to actually execute MYSELF?  sheesh!


----------



## Black Watch (12 Jun 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I'm sure you guys can think of something... :blotto:


will that rope fit me?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

>



"Well, trials sure are boring now that i'm not in charge"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

When asked by the prosecutor just how full of crap he is, Sadam could not avoid the subconscious gesture, although he did manage to pull it short of the top of his head.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2006)

Sesame street like you've never seen it before "


----------



## Black Watch (13 Jun 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Sesame street like you've never seen it before "


It will hurt a bit...


----------



## sgtdixon (15 Jun 2006)

Tpr Dixon takes an unauthorized detour at WATC...


and another for you folks to roll with




for the record L: MCpl(ret) Dixon R and MWO Dixon L
have fun


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jun 2006)

Dixon said:
			
		

>


Das ist kein U-Boot, das ist ein PANZER!  Dummkopf!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jun 2006)

"Hey, this *is  * a hull down position!  God, you people are picky bastards!"


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2006)

Hey!

I've been in similar "Hull Downs" on the hill north of Bell Woods in Gagetown.  That is definitely going to cost the crew a case of beer.  And one wonders why the ARV crew are always happy.


----------



## sgtdixon (15 Jun 2006)

You mean the ARV on the other end of this line...


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2006)

"Look, I told you the last time, I don't care what you saw snowmobiles doing on ESPN, we cannot get enough speed to cross open water."


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

"I don't care what you think, I tell ya, that fish was THIS BIG!"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2006)

"If you're pinned and you know it clap your hands!"


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

>


 Watch it here on Army.ca...live...CF UFC...pay per view
Sponsored by TapOut, Xyience...and Army.ca  ;D

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

>


 Watch it here on Army.ca...live...CF UFC...pay per view
Sponsored by TapOut, Xyience...and Army.ca  ;D

HL


----------



## medicineman (18 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

>



And now for another episode of "Darryl Does Dallas"...

MM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

In light of the recent success of the contraversial movie well-known to all, CFRG released its new recruiting video...

_*Broken-Back Mountain*_

Staring Pte. Allrubya and Cpl. Kissmenow

Coming to you in theaters July 16th.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

See MM and MudMan...two men wrestling does not immediately conjure up brokeback anything for me... 

HL


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Jun 2006)

It became immediately apparent to the producers that "Canadian Military Idol" might not be the winner that it seemed like in the board room.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

But it would be down right entertaining  ;D

HL


----------



## Black Watch (18 Jun 2006)

indeed


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It became immediately apparent to the producers that "Canadian Military Idol" might not be the winner that it seemed like in the board room.


What would they have to do...they wouldn't sing (well they may sing) so what would make the show watchable...he he he

HL


----------



## Korus (19 Jun 2006)

Ok... I swear it wasn't me.. I'm not even a zipperhead.


----------



## Leonidio (19 Jun 2006)

LMAO..WOW...what a pic!I never saw that one!


----------



## Inspir (19 Jun 2006)

Ummm.... quick question, how the hell do you get out?  :-\


----------



## Leonidio (19 Jun 2006)

They probably would have to get the tank back in position,then get the guys out from the hatch .Thats the best solution I can think of.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (19 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Ummm.... quick question, how the hell do you get out?  :-\



Drivers hatch?


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jun 2006)

Holden: You're in a desert, walking along when -
Leon: What one?
Holden: What?
Leon: What desert?
Holden: Doesn't matter what desert it is, it's completely hypothetical.
Leon: Well, how come I'd be there?
Holden: Maybe you're fed up. Maybe you just wanted to get away from it all. Anyway. You're in a desert, walking along when you look down and you see an MBT, Leon. It's advancing toward you.
Leon: What's an MBT?
Holden: You know what a tank is?
Leon: 'Course!
Holden: Same thing. So you reach down and flip the MBT over on its back, Leon.
Leon: Do you make up these questions, Mr. Holden? Or do they write 'em down for you?
Holden: The MBT lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its tracks trying to turn itself over but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping.
Leon: WHAT DO YOU MEAN, I'M NOT HELPING?
Holden: I mean you're not helping, Leon.


----------



## couchcommander (19 Jun 2006)

Heh, funny


----------



## mover1 (19 Jun 2006)

Do androids dream of Electronic sheep?


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2006)

With a "beep" for each one that goes over. Counter is in bottom right corrner


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

>



Hans Island - Post Apocalypse


----------



## navymich (19 Jun 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



With the thought in mind to save money and not buy new ships, the attempt was made to merge 2 elements....


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2006)

Infantry recce strikes back...

MM


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2006)

NEVER GIVE UP


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



Infantry recce strikes back during Combat Team Commander's Course...

MM


----------



## Black Watch (19 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Ummm.... quick question, how the hell do you get out?  :-\


hey, that was my pic


----------



## Trinity (19 Jun 2006)

Dixon said:
			
		

> for the record L: MCpl(ret) Dixon R and MWO Dixon L



What a couple of Dix's  (if you know what I mean!)


----------



## navymich (20 Jun 2006)

*Step aside HoM....there's a new poster boy in town*


----------



## Trinity (20 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

>



The difference is....  I make this look good!


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Jun 2006)

Uh sure, that missing picture message works real fine as a poster for you, seeing as you seem to be missing something.

Then again your Navy I don't really expect much  ;D


----------



## navymich (20 Jun 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Uh sure, that missing picture message works real fine as a poster for you, seeing as you seem to be missing something.
> 
> Then again your Navy I don't really expect much  ;D



Well you know, missing picture for those undercover-kinda-guys.  And it's too bad you're so slow Army boy or you might have seen the pic when it first went up  ;D   (new link now by the way)


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Jun 2006)

Gotta admit Padre you look good with the collar...speaking of which WELL DONE on your ordination!


----------



## Inspir (20 Jun 2006)

The Army has never been so happy  ;D

*That is one freaky smile*


----------



## Leonidio (20 Jun 2006)

12 gauge madness ....


----------



## mover1 (21 Jun 2006)

Its what we don't see....
THe guy in the kneeling position behind me has a silencer too.......


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Jun 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Gotta admit Padre you look good with the collar...speaking of which WELL DONE on your ordination!


Ditto on that...

A big congratulations Padre...can't think of anyone else who deserved to be ordained more than you  
And yah you don't look too bad either  8)

HL


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jun 2006)

"Padre: Reloaded"

(In best Bavarian accent) "Pray with me if you want to live!"

...or when "I'll be back" is referring to the afterlife.


----------



## muffin (21 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> The Army has never been so happy  ;D
> 
> *That is one freaky smile*



In the words of my favorite Sgt... if you are gonna smile on patrol - then camo those teeth! lol


----------



## muffin (21 Jun 2006)

Bless me father... for I have sinned.....   > this pic is producing "unholy" thoughts among all the girls in the office hahaha


----------



## Pea (21 Jun 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Bless me father... for I have sinned.....   > this pic is producing "unholy" thoughts among all the girls in the office hahaha



 :rofl: LAMO Muffin. Great minds think alike... That is the first thing I told the Padre after I congratulated him on his Ordination.  >

....Now, which church do I have to go to, to see him in action?


----------



## Trinity (21 Jun 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Bless me father... for I have sinned.....   > this pic is producing "unholy" thoughts among all the girls in the office hahaha



See.. that's what I like to hear.

Just start a list of names and phone numbers and I'll get around to proselytizing each 
person personally


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2006)

> pros·e·ly·tize   Audio pronunciation of "proselytizing" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (prs-l-tz)
> 1. To induce someone to convert to one's own religious faith.
> 2. To induce someone to join one's own political party or to espouse one's doctrine.



Hmmm, given your doctrinal approach to posting in Army.ca, I'm not sure that's a good thing.   >


----------



## Trinity (21 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Hmmm, given your doctrinal approach to posting in Army.ca, I'm not sure that's a good thing.   >



My posts are all out of love.  Especially when someone is wrong.  ;D


----------



## mover1 (22 Jun 2006)

]







Since when did Detective Munch from Law and Order SVU become a padre?


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> See.. that's what I like to hear.
> 
> Just start a list of names and phone numbers and I'll get around to proselytizing each
> person personally


 LMAO

HL


----------



## mover1 (22 Jun 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies...introducing our new Padre.... FATHER WHATAWASTE


----------



## TMM (22 Jun 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Ladies...introducing our new Padre.... FATHER WHATAWASTE



Not, not  a waste - he doesn't have to stay celibate! WOO HOO C of E! ;D


----------



## couchcommander (22 Jun 2006)

I was in the same boat as you mover1, but apparently it's only a catholic thing. Who knew? (well, obviously lots, but not us  :clown.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jun 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Not, not  a waste - he doesn't have to stay celibate! WOO HOO C of E! ;D



um... er...  am I getting an offer here?!?   

Like any other good Christian, I should refrain from sexual activity until marriage.
No new or extra rules applied to me in regards to that.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> um... er...  am I getting an offer here?!?
> 
> Like any other good Christian, I should refrain from sexual activity until marriage.
> No new or extra rules applied to me in regards to that.



Errr, "sexual activity" is a pretty broad brush.  I thought it was "procreating" that you were supposed to avoid pre-nup?  
Perhaps I misunderstood what the saying "God loves a cheerful giver" was trying to suggest?   ;D
(cause I gotta say, I'm a pretty cheerful guy)


----------



## TMM (22 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Like any other good Christian, I should refrain from sexual activity until marriage.



Umm, that's just a guide line not a rule right?  What's that line about Confession - all may, none must, some should?


----------



## navymich (22 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Errr, "sexual activity" is a pretty broad brush.  I thought it was "procreating" that you were supposed to avoid pre-nup?
> Perhaps I misunderstood what the saying "God loves a cheerful giver" was trying to suggest?   ;D
> (cause I gotta say, I'm a pretty cheerful guy)



Ahhh, you're not _giving_ an offer there, are you cop?   ;D


----------



## Trinity (22 Jun 2006)

To address both of you....

Yes, it is a broad brush. 

Ugh.. I'm not planning to turn this into a thread, nor is it really something
I want to type about.  Long and short of it, that is the expectation that the general
public will have for me (in most denominations).  I believe most denominations
say similar things for their flock, but often overlook it.  However, for me, I think I'll be watched
closely by others due to who I am.


----------



## Cpl4Life (23 Jun 2006)




----------



## Hot Lips (23 Jun 2006)

Talk about lack of parking spaces...

HL


----------



## mover1 (23 Jun 2006)

NEW MILITARY HARDWARE SHOWS A SOFT UNDEBELLY
(ROOTERS)
You've heard of smart bombs?
 Well these new ones they have developed use the intelligence powers of the local military police.
Studies show that they are often off target, don't really do the job well. Are used best at for harassing fire. 

Out of the ten dropped so far, the only target they successfully hit was the local donut shop.

A spokeman from Raytheon industries said today "..in the last thirty years of developing these weapons, this is the FIRST, recorded step backward in the industry."

Smart bombs come in the 500,1000 and 2000 pound range.
The new MP bomb comes in a variety of shapes and sizes is heavier than your average bomb, most pilots complain that when compared to other weapons packages they are not as sleek looking and are  "rather dumpy" They like to think of themselves as real bombs but when compared to your average GBU-10 they often fall short of the mark.

Other military analysts have discovered the weapons system does not stand well to scrutiny and it has been reported that in the field Sunni rebels and Taliban extremest are finding ways to thwart the device.

The most effective way is to question its delivery system, and contest the results.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jun 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was right after "Homicide: life on the Street" was cancelled.  Man, I loved that show!


----------



## Hot Lips (23 Jun 2006)

Dear lord it is Detective Munch  8)

HL


----------



## Trinity (23 Jun 2006)

Ok.. seriously..

I'm not Det. Munch.  Not in the slightest...

Let's not insult me that way..  Shall we compare. (the lesser of two evils)















Definitely more Matrix/Neo... than Det. Munch.

Not that I want to play in Dogstar or anything  : ​


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jun 2006)

Well, after that post, I'm not sure who will need therapy more, you, or me.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Ok.. seriously..
> 
> I'm not Det. Munch.  Not in the slightest...
> 
> ...



Naw, you're more Munchian than Neopian.  And that's a good thing.
​


----------



## Hot Lips (23 Jun 2006)

And here is the good Padre after 30 years of service in the forces...
Look what you have all done to him

HL


----------



## AndrewS (24 Jun 2006)

*A Halloween pictorial of Downtown Ottawa*
For this year's theme, NDHQ decided to go Imperial.


----------



## couchcommander (24 Jun 2006)

AndrewS said:
			
		

>



Conservative staffers soon decided that the DEU's needed to be alterted to more closely resemble their ideological tendancies. 

dontpanic


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jun 2006)

Before his life of crime, Jabba tried desperately to fit in with the rest of the citizenry, even joined the imperial army.

He found all the marching and the tight stiff armour too restricting....

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2006)

Airsoft Stormtruppen.  

"Does anyone know where I can by real stormtrooper armour? 'Cause that, ya know, would be way cooler than the knock-off stuff I can buy in the surplus stores."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jun 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> NEW MILITARY HARDWARE SHOWS A SOFT UNDEBELLY
> (ROOTERS)
> You've heard of smart bombs?
> Well these new ones they have developed use the intelligence powers of the local military police.
> ...



 ;D

Unfortunately, the police interceptor package for cruisers is a largely for domestic police.  We had to fight for years to get some R&D to have them install the NPTL (Nearest Possible Timmies Locator) and it appears that nav system is not reacting well for the military application.  
You can fix the problem by having your ordinance tech pass through a drive through prior to deployment of the weapon.  Accuracy is increased with the addition of the software upgrade "Data Analysis You Only Learn During Scouting".  Hope I haven't violated any opsec issues.


----------



## TMM (24 Jun 2006)

Not to get too serious and all, but I really don't see too many cops wolfing down donuts these days!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jun 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Not to get too serious and all, but I really don't see too many cops wolfing down donuts these days!



Very true.  Timbits are way more discreet.   ;D

However, the coffee stereotype is fairly accurate.


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Very true.  Timbits are way more discreet.   ;D
> 
> However, the coffee stereotype is fairly accurate.


Yes, there are a few of our professions that are Tim-a-holics.

HL


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Yes, there are a few of our professions that are Tim-a-holics.
> 
> HL



Not us Chaplains though! lol ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Jun 2006)

No Padre of course not  :

HL


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> No Padre of course not  :
> 
> HL



You roll your eyes just like my wife lol!! ;D


----------



## Trinity (24 Jun 2006)

Checklist for Wanna Be Mercenary  

a) Cadpat bought of ebay     (bonus points for crispy and new)  
b) Non Camo shirt clashing cadpat - preferably from something tough, Airborne, recce, Navy seals 
c) Some forms of Cool Sunglasses  
d) Borrowed gun (or guns)  
e) No personality 

Glad I'm not this guy!


----------



## Pea (24 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Does that GI Joe come life size??


----------



## Pearson (24 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


HOM poses for the new limited edition action figure, available only on at the army.ca kit shop.


----------



## Korus (24 Jun 2006)

"I may only have five rounds in this bad boy, but I'm ready to rock!"


----------



## orange.paint (25 Jun 2006)

"mom totally destroyed my olive drab in the was so I had to wear the arid"


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

"With friends like this, who needs enemies?"


----------



## Inspir (25 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Cool spec ops shades - $100
Awesome camo paints - $150
Super cool BB gun - $650

Rich mommy and daddy - priceless


----------



## Inspir (25 Jun 2006)

What the? Oh my god! STOP SHOOTING !!!


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 Jun 2006)

A rare glimpse of the JTF "The Half Levitating Rambo Commando" Firing Position


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

>



While spotting, Tpr Bloggins spotted something shiny down range, and knew he had to have it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jun 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> While spotting, Tpr Bloggins spotted something shiny down range, and knew he had to have it.



 :rofl:

+1

dileas

tess


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> A rare glimpse of the JTF "The Half Levitating Rambo Commando" Firing Position


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Does that GI Joe come life size??


Does it come with interchangeable parts and accessories...I'll take one.
What about a GI Jane to go with it?   

HL


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2006)

Is the GI Jane anatomically correct?

MM


----------



## orange.paint (25 Jun 2006)

No one told me these things shoot back now!


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Is the GI Jane anatomically correct?
> 
> MM


Of course MM

HL


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jun 2006)

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (25 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Is the GI Jane anatomically correct?
> 
> MM



Do you need it to be Anatomically correct??   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2006)

Like these realdolls, anatomically correct?


----------



## GAP (25 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Like these realdolls, anatomically correct?



Part of your collection?


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2006)

:-X


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Like these realdolls, anatomically correct?


Exactly...just need to be kitted up like GI Joe and they are good to go...if they aren't available I would be happy to put on the gear...prolly the only way I will get some  :

HL


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2006)

Ask a stupid question...

I guess I walked into that one eh?

MM


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Ask a stupid question...
> 
> I guess I walked into that one eh?
> 
> MM


Naivety...alright...it was worth a try  :

HL


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Jun 2006)

That rascal Trinity! See what he started here!!?? :rofl:


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> That rascal Trinity! See what he started here!!?? :rofl:


Yes Padre...it usually is the Padre who starts such things...oddly enough everyone else gets a slap on the hand (if one is to be had)for joining in... :

HL


----------



## orange.paint (25 Jun 2006)

If I had a friend interested in one of these dolls....where would I he find one?


----------



## navymich (25 Jun 2006)

If you're talking about the girls, I've heard that they are one-of-a-kind, and nobody wants to pay the exorbitant price that VonGarvin is asking for them.  ;D

If you're talking about that life-size GI Joe, well, it too is one-of-a-kind.  Something about a copyright law under the poster-boy-corporation-regulations.  8)


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the girls, I've heard that they are one-of-a-kind, and nobody wants to pay the exorbitant price that VonGarvin is asking for them.  ;D
> 
> If you're talking about that life-size GI Joe, well, it too is one-of-a-kind.  Something about a copyright law under the poster-boy-corporation-regulations.  8)



Real Girls - some insane price...
Poster boy - he'll pay you (poor lonely man)


----------



## orange.paint (25 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Real Girls - some insane price...



dont we pay some insane price anyway......try following my wife to walmart on payday.


----------



## couchcommander (25 Jun 2006)

Ikea here. 

We just "re-did" the deck. My poor wallet.

(but that acacia deck flooring does feel much better than concrete on the feeties)


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)




----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jun 2006)

OH you ROTTEN SOB!  ;D


----------



## couchcommander (25 Jun 2006)

Exactly how many pairs of Oakley's do you own????


----------



## navymich (25 Jun 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> Exactly how many pairs of Oakley's do you own????



Own Oakleys?  On his pay grade? LOL  

Most likely he gets to "borrow" them for endorsements such as these.  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jun 2006)

Honestly I own 2 pairs of Oakleys currently. A pair of Half Jackets with 5 different lenses and a pain of Zero's for my wife.

I have a pair of M-Frames on order to replace my old pair which are now toast...so I guess the total will be 3 pair.

All of them bought on the Oakley Military discount system.


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Honestly I own 2 pairs of Oakleys currently. A pair of Half Jackets with 5 different lenses and a pain of Zero's for my wife.
> 
> I have a pair of M-Frames on order to replace my old pair which are now toast...so I guess the total will be 3 pair.
> 
> All of them bought on the Oakley Military discount system.



Now, there's no food on the table and the house has no electricity..

But DAMN we look good!


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jun 2006)

Listen the baby ate last week and I have artic candles to light my way  ;D


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

New Victim  Participant 




The Navy, not having the budget the Army does for "poster boys" had to rely on a cheap faxsimile.​


----------



## couchcommander (25 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Though the Navy had considered the use of irons, the idea was eventually scuttled for being "too army".


----------



## Burrows (25 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


Mrs. HoM


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Mrs. HoM



You don't want to live past puberty.... do you?!?!?

She's going to kill you for that!

(good job!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2006)

Couldn't resist sharing this one....


----------



## joonrooj (25 Jun 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist sharing this one....



Pte Bloggins soon learned what his DS told him was true: "move slow enough and I'll beat your a$$ like a rented mule."


----------



## gt102 (25 Jun 2006)

I'll probaly regret posting this random picture/stop motion animation thing in whole (compared to ava')

but...







Do your worst.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Jun 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I'll probaly regret posting this random picture/stop motion animation thing in whole (compared to ava')
> 
> but...
> 
> ...



This, my little troopies, is an example of what NOT to do when you puke in your headress


----------



## Leonidio (25 Jun 2006)

for one second I thought he was a REAL warrant officer..hehe imagine ,a teen HARDCORE Sergeant -Major


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> for one second I thought he was a REAL warrant officer..hehe imagine ,a teen HARDCORE Sergeant -Major



And your point is what?

dileas

tess


----------



## Leonidio (25 Jun 2006)

I dont have a point,im just extremely open minded and give my opinion on many things.


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> I dont have a point,im just extremely open minded and give my opinion on many things.




Might want to close the barn doors a little and think before posting random thoughts next time
lest ye draw fire from mods.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> for one second I thought he was a REAL warrant officer..hehe imagine ,a teen HARDCORE Sergeant -Major



He is a REAL Cadet Warrant Officer.  How would  you like it if a Reg Frce guy said he thought you were a REAL soldier?  Zactly.

You like to give you opinion on many things?

Opinions are like arseholes.  Everyone has one, and their's usually stinks.


----------



## gt102 (25 Jun 2006)

Drawing alot more fire then expected.. All from a *.gif!


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> I dont have a point,im just extremely open minded and give my opinion on many things.



Open minded?? Then what the eff was your point about capitalizing  "REAL" in your statement of his rank??

Late breaking news sunshine this is radio chatter...leave the tough guy image where you can back it up...

dileas

tess


----------



## gt102 (25 Jun 2006)

If mods/admin feel the need to delete that *.gif plus all related comments... Feel free, I won't take any ill will.


----------



## Trinity (25 Jun 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> If mods/admin feel the need to delete that *.gif plus all related comments... Feel free, I won't take any ill will.



Don't worry.. You're too ugly NOT to be on the internet.   

The fire isn't coming in your direction.  Just towards Leonido


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jun 2006)

Your post was bang on,

Leonidio's was not.

dileas

tess


----------



## gt102 (25 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Don't worry.. You're too ugly NOT to be on the internet.



Ouch


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Jun 2006)

less bullshit....more comments.....i hate to think i'm the only one to comment on that piece of work  :crybaby:


----------



## navymich (26 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Mrs. HoM



Naaa, he couldn't handle a sailor.  Although, that would give me someone barefoot in the kitchen.  ;D


----------



## Korus (26 Jun 2006)

Our next slide is a clear example of what happens when you have too much free time on your hands.

 ;D


----------



## Trinity (26 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Naaa, he couldn't handle a sailor.  Although, that would give me someone barefoot in the kitchen.  ;D



The children you have with him?


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jun 2006)

It was becoming painfully obvious that the chemicals used in printing CADETPAT had some odd side-effects.


----------



## p_imbeault (26 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>





			
				Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Does it come with interchangeable parts and accessories...I'll take one.
> What about a GI Jane to go with it?
> HL


That must be HL's GI Jane  :blotto:


----------



## Trinity (26 Jun 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> That must be HL's GI Jane  :blotto:



Didn't know the Navy had GENERAL INFANTRY (GI)


----------



## p_imbeault (26 Jun 2006)

Use your imagination  ;D
(although I was under the impression GI was "Government Issue")


----------



## Burrows (26 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It was becoming painfully obvious that the chemicals used in printing CADETPAT had some odd side-effects.


Or it might be the fact that the denim-like material makes the cadets act like they do in everyday life.


----------



## Inspir (26 Jun 2006)

A whole new meaning to the phrase "going commando"  :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (26 Jun 2006)

Gentlemen - don't smoke crack.

MM


----------



## Burrows (26 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> A whole new meaning to the phrase "going commando"  :rofl:


buff said.


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Jun 2006)

Oh my dying jes*s...
Was there a thread somewhere about mental illness  :

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## Trinity (26 Jun 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Use your imagination  ;D
> (although I was under the impression GI was "Government Issue")



Well  I stand corrected..

too many abrev. for GI  

Acronym	Definition
GI	Government Issue (as in GI Joe)
GI	Galvanized Iron
GI	Game Informer (video game magazine)
GI	Garuda Indonesia (airline)
GI	Gas Industry
GI	Gasherbrum I (26,470 ft. mountain near Pakistan-China)
GI	Gastrointestinal
GI	Gateway Integration
GI	Gelbray International
GI	General Increase
GI	General Infantry
GI	General Infantry (less common)
GI	General Information
GI	General Inspection
GI	General Instruction
GI	General Instruments Corporation
GI	General Investigation
GI	General Issue
GI	Genuine Ilocano (Filipino from Ilocos Province)
GI	Geographical Indications
GI	Geographically Impossible
GI	Geophysical Institute
GI	Geospatial Information
GI	Geospatial Intelligence (National System for Geospatial Intelligence)
GI	Gesellschaft für Informatik eV
GI	Get(s) It
GI	Gibraltar
GI	Gießen (Germany; auto license number plate)
GI	Gilligan's Island (TV show)
GI	Global Illumination (graphic art)
GI	Global Industries
GI	Global Initiative
GI	Global Instruments, Inc.
GI	Glycemic Impact (diet)
GI	Glycemic Index
GI	Goethe-Institut
GI	Google It
GI	Government Issued (gaming clan)
GI	Graded-Index
GI	Granuloma Inguinale (aka: Donovanosis)
GI	Granulomatous Inflammation (chronic inflammation)
GI	Green Index
GI	Grey Iron
GI	Guaranteed Insurability (insurance)
GI	Guard Impact (video game)
GI	Guest Informant
GI	Guitar Institute


----------



## Trinity (26 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> A whole new meaning to the phrase "going commando"  :rofl:




So  Inspir...  Who is McGrath.. and does he know you've put this
wonderful picture on line???



Good photo.. SCARY photo.. but good


----------



## MdB (26 Jun 2006)

:rofl:

THAT'S too much time on your hands!


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2006)

The thought of him going through the "room clearing process" is hilarious... ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Jun 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Use your imagination  ;D
> (although I was under the impression GI was "Government Issue")



The US use of that term is up in the air. Some say that it came from garbage cans stamped GI (galvanized iron) early in the Second World War. One of the great mysteries...


----------



## p_imbeault (26 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

>


Tpr Boggins and Mrs. Bloggins were having trouble "getting in the mood", and decided to try some role playing  :dontpanic:


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> A whole new meaning to the phrase "going commando"  :rofl:




The Emperor's new CADPAT.


----------



## Burrows (26 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The Emperor's new CADPAT.


Winner.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2006)

Ok, how about some captions for this one.....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jun 2006)

Talk about cola wars.


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2006)

1905 Slogan  - Wherever you go ... you will find


----------



## Koenigsegg (26 Jun 2006)

worried about very low funding levels, they decided to try outsourcing...

(They also did not want to turn out like the Airforce by having their poor pilots have their planes reposessed)


----------



## Jack O. (26 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

>



In other news, the Canadian Forces has asked soldiers to submit entry proposals for next year's Pride Parade in Toronto.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2006)

Another odd one....


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2006)

I think this one matches it. Must be his pet...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jun 2006)

John's decision to play "pokey chest" with Mr. Jingles ended poorly all around.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Jun 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## GO!!! (26 Jun 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> THAT'S too much time on your hands!



After Armymedic became CDS, he demanded that no non - issue kit be permitted, ever. As a result, the CADPAT shortage of 2008 had tragic consequneces for Urban Ram 09.


----------



## Jack O. (27 Jun 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> After Armymedic became CDS, he demanded that no non - issue kit be permitted, ever. As a result, the CADPAT shortage of 2008 had tragic consequneces for Urban Ram 09.



 :rofl:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jun 2006)

With all the stuff you get issued, you think this guy could have signed for some calves?


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Jun 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> After Armymedic became CDS, he demanded that no non - issue kit be permitted, ever. As a result, the CADPAT shortage of 2008 had tragic consequneces for Urban Ram 09.


  :rofl:

HL


----------



## Bubblez (27 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> With all the stuff you get issued, you think this guy could have signed for some calves?


It's the nude beach patrol. The new gear helps them fit in more with the surroundings. (Imagine how noticable you'd be in full gear)



I can't help but wonder what was going through his head when he decided to dress like that, then let someone take a picture...


----------



## orange.paint (27 Jun 2006)

Bubblez said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder what was going through his head when he decided to dress like that, then let someone take a picture...



Unbelievable amount's of alcohol, or testosterone finally reaching the brain during puberty.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (27 Jun 2006)

I'm too sexy for my CADPAT. 

We got a real hot one on our hands people:evil:


----------



## Centurian1985 (27 Jun 2006)

Definately not PC...  ;D

Given the increasing acceptance of nudity in our society....the future model for recruiting posters?   :blotto:


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Definately not PC...  ;D
> 
> Given the increasing acceptance of nudity in our society....the future model for recruiting posters?   :blotto:



Is this not the point when someone (me) points out that we should be gender equal in our recruiting posters   ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (27 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Is this not the point when someone (me) points out that we should be gender equal in our recruiting posters   ;D


 :rofl:


----------



## joonrooj (27 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



HoM after "soldier number 5"


----------



## TMM (27 Jun 2006)

Looking at that pale rump I am singing "Blinded by the white, just another gunner in the night..."


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jun 2006)

Awwww the 16yr old wants to play LOL he is cute isn't he...come on folks give him ahnd he sure is clever   

on the bright side I bought my own beer with my own ID and my own money Legaly....how's your weekend looking  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (27 Jun 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> the new "light combat dress"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jun 2006)

Okay, seriously!  Can someone come up with a new photo so we don't have page after page of pale ass?  Somebody PM me with how to set up the photo's as full view images and I'll get on it.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jun 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Definately not PC...  ;D
> 
> Given the increasing acceptance of nudity in our society....the future model for recruiting posters?   :blotto:


HoM 2.0 *shudder*


----------



## Cpl4Life (28 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Okay, seriously!  Can someone come up with a new photo so we don't have page after page of pale ***?  Somebody PM me with how to set up the photo's as full view images and I'll get on it.



I'm also tired of looking at some ugly white male bootay.  Here's one just for you zipperhead.


----------



## c.jacob (28 Jun 2006)

Cpl4Life said:
			
		

>



"I will never laugh again when they tell me to get in the butts. I will never laugh again when they tell me to get in the butts. I will never laugh again when they tell me to get in the butts..."


----------



## Juvat (28 Jun 2006)

Everybody dreaded the Wednesday defaulters parade.  Butt party for the C6 range....


----------



## joonrooj (28 Jun 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Awwww the 16yr old wants to play LOL he is cute isn't he...come on folks give him ahnd he sure is clever
> 
> on the bright side I bought my own beer with my own ID and my own money Legaly....how's your weekend looking  ;D



I don't drink.


----------



## gt102 (28 Jun 2006)

joonrooj said:
			
		

> I don't drink.



that'a boy.






Lesson learned: The RSM's sister is not a valid one night stand choice.


----------



## medicineman (28 Jun 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> that'a boy.



Today, ve vill do calisthenics.  Ven ve zay "TARGETZ UP!", you vill ZIT UP...


MM


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Today, ve vill do calisthenics.  Ven ve zay "TARGETZ UP!", you vill ZIT UP...



Uh, MM....I don't think that guy's German


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2006)

Just brought back memories of that video of the American soldiers in Iraq who were nominated for the Darwin Awards.  The video of the soldier holding the Ballistic plate above his head on the ridge as another told an Iraqi police officer to shoot at the plate with his AK.  The first round was way short, so they moved closer.  The second round missed the plate, but struck the guy holding it.   :


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jun 2006)

George that video was a spoof.. fake.  Was funny but I am pretty sure over on www.militaryphotos.net they have disussed the authenticity of it.


----------



## medicineman (28 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Uh, MM....I don't think that guy's German



It's the thought that counts - and besides, the RSO might be  

MM


----------



## Hot Lips (28 Jun 2006)

MM it was still funny  ;D

HL


----------



## Koenigsegg (28 Jun 2006)

And the Russian mine clearers of the Great Patriotic War thought _their_ job sucked.


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Jun 2006)




----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jun 2006)

Although Seng was not too impressed with his duties as butts NCO, he was still glad he didn't get nominated for butts NCO on the mortar range.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jun 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

>


"Pfft, everyone is incompetent, they can't even put their caps on right!"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jun 2006)

The Chinese Army, strapped for cash, has had to resort to busking to augment their budgets.


----------



## GAP (28 Jun 2006)

In the same theme as Submarine "hot bunking"...The Chinese Army is moving forward to "Uniform Stacking". The Generals envisage one soldier top/one soldier bottom usage. White paper to come out soon.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Jun 2006)

The CF just received a new offer for a Seaking replacement


----------



## Black Watch (28 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>


Pte Seng finds that his job sucks


----------



## joonrooj (28 Jun 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

>


I just love the expression on the other guys face. Is it just me or do they look high?


----------



## p_imbeault (29 Jun 2006)

"Psst, is the Sergeant Major pointing at you, or me?"


----------



## GAP (29 Jun 2006)

I know that look....for me it was just getting back from Tiajuana in time for formation, but I couldn't quite see who was standing in front of me making all that noise....probably most others are similar themes.


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Jun 2006)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> The CF just received a new offer for a Seaking replacement



Thats better than this, ....






which was usually the closest we got back in the old days...


----------



## Burrows (29 Jun 2006)

What do you call this?


----------



## sgtdixon (29 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

>



The RSM took is upon himself to standardize everything, much to his Domestic Niners dismay...


----------



## MdB (29 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> What do you call this?



DOGPAT?


----------



## Hot Lips (29 Jun 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh really cute

HL


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> What do you call this?



Enemy forces have incorporated magicians into their order of battle.  Rogue magi turn visiting MP into friendly pup. News at 11.


----------



## Black Watch (29 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> What do you call this?


reminds me of former Blackdown ACSTC CO and his dog, Colonel Dog...


----------



## Cpl4Life (29 Jun 2006)

New issue dogtags?


----------



## Burrows (30 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

>


Clothe the Soldier has done it again!  Next up, CADPAT booties and cardigans for your mutt.


----------



## c.jacob (30 Jun 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Lesson learned: The RSM's sister is not a valid one night stand choice.



 :rofl: That one's pretty good





			
				Black Watch said:
			
		

> reminds me of former Blackdown ACSTC CO and his dog, Colonel Dog...



I remember that CO and his dog.  How often does the dog outrank the owner .  ;D


----------



## Jamie.Young (1 Jul 2006)

wow, this thread was a really great time to waste time at work, great pic guys


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jul 2006)

When Casual Day gets a little too casual....


----------



## Trinity (2 Jul 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> When Casual Day gets a little too casual....



Who's the wookie in the boxer shorts?


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jul 2006)

beats me..... you find all sorts of wierd pics on google images.


----------



## Trinity (2 Jul 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> beats me..... you find all sorts of wierd pics on google images.



Um... that was my "joke"  i.e. headline..  

Didn't really expect you to know who it was...   

Especially considering the weapon.. not looking Canadian.. 
but I could be wrong.  I have been... once.


----------



## Centurian1985 (2 Jul 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> When Casual Day gets a little too casual....



New dress standard SOP's for CF members in non-combat areas: 
Left -   UN Urban Camoflauge, Temperate and Tropical Regions, Beach Duty.  Argyle Shorts and Hairline-reduction Glasses.  
Right - UN Urban Camoflauge, Temperate and Tropical Regions, Desk Duty.  Shorts, Glasses, Light T-shirt and C3 Dress Sandals. 

Weapon and vehicle optional.


----------



## Black Watch (2 Jul 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

>


Australian army tries to get closer to civilians, so RSM thought it would be a good idea to act more than civy...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> New dress standard SOP's for CF members in non-combat areas:
> Left -   UN Urban Camoflauge, Temperate and Tropical Regions, Beach Duty.  Argyle Shorts and Hairline-reduction Glasses.
> Right - UN Urban Camoflauge, Temperate and Tropical Regions, Desk Duty.  Shorts, Glasses, Light T-shirt and C3 Dress Sandals.
> 
> Weapon and vehicle optional.



Centurian nailed that one !  Perfect!  Clean dismount and all!  (judge shows a 10)   :rofl:


----------



## Black Watch (2 Jul 2006)

try this


----------



## medicineman (2 Jul 2006)

How about trying out for the newest reality show "Rockstar - The New Village People".

MM


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Jul 2006)

Bruce Willis makes a bold move to star in the upcoming Die Hard on Brokeback Mountain.  

(bad play on words purely unintentional, although a bonus   ;D)


----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2006)

This one came to us.  We didn't even have to go hunting for a good image for headlines. 
This is one of our members, Sherry I believe.

Hope you're a good sport.


----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



When the Chief Clerk said no, she really meant it!


----------



## Inspir (4 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



When dad told us "You boys listen to your mother or your going to get it!" he wasn't kidding


----------



## Black Watch (4 Jul 2006)

"now, john, you'll sweep the floor, will ya?"-mom


----------



## medicineman (4 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



This is what prospective suitors are greeted with when picking up Buella's daughters for a date (or untimely wedding perhaps  ;D)   

MM


----------



## Black Watch (4 Jul 2006)

oooops....


----------



## c.jacob (4 Jul 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> oooops....



Hey that looks like my old car.  I wondered what happened to it.


----------



## snowy (5 Jul 2006)

ouchhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! can somebody get me out, i'm still in the car ;D


----------



## Juvat (5 Jul 2006)

After atempting to parallel park beside the CO's vehicle, Tpr Bloggins got distracted by a shiny object.  Sadly, he did not pass his driving course.


----------



## Hot Lips (5 Jul 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> This is what prospective suitors are greeted with when picking up Buella's daughters for a date (or untimely wedding perhaps  ;D)
> 
> MM


Now that's the makin's of a shotgun wedding if I ever saw one...

HL


----------



## snowy (5 Jul 2006)

Juvat said:
			
		

> After atempting to parallel park beside the CO's vehicle, Tpr Bloggins got distracted by a shiny object.  Sadly, he did not pass his driving course.




And he was warned, not once, not twice, but thrice and now he has paid the price ;D


----------



## Trinity (5 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man - I left notes TWICE on his windshield.  He got his warning.


----------



## GO!!! (5 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Mud Recce Man - I left notes TWICE on his windshield.  He got his warning.



......So I followed him for a day or two, until I saw him operating his vehicle illegally by driving on the shoulder - at that point - I knew I had to enforce discipline - all I could hear was NATO crumbling around me - so I ran his ass over with my tank. The RSM will be so proud, I know it!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



"I SAID... GUNNER!......STAB ON!........NOT!........DRIVER!.......SAAB ON!"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Jul 2006)

Sadly, after this exercise, both vehicles required the same amount of maintenance to get them back on the road.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jul 2006)

Trooper Bloggins attempts to prove his assertion that not only the Smart car can be parked two to a parking space.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Mud Recce Man - I left notes TWICE on his windshield.  He got his warning.



HA HA HA HA HA HA HA !  Good one!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jul 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> ......So I followed him for a day or two, until I saw him operating his vehicle illegally by driving on the shoulder - at that point - I knew I had to enforce discipline - all I could hear was NATO crumbling around me - so I ran his *** over with my tank. The RSM will be so proud, I know it!



Whatever.  Go play in the street.


----------



## Bubblez (10 Jul 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

>



Avidence for the mens side of the argument "should women be allow to operate large armoured vehicles or not?"


----------



## Hayrick (10 Jul 2006)

Chicken.  Sure I'll play chicken.


----------



## Jake (11 Jul 2006)




----------



## Sig_Des (11 Jul 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>



For a short time, the British Army toyed with the idea of including the "Macarena" in their drill and ceremonial. Evidence showed that it just should not have been


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2006)

"I left you in this position .... for which the Harassment Advisor has suggested I apologize."


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jul 2006)

After all the many times tess whistled his show tunes, the rest of the platoon began to march with a skip in the step without any of his encouragement.....

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2006)

"Steady up troops, you won't be issued your kilts until you properly learn how to sashay."


----------



## karl28 (11 Jul 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that's a bad time to find out that its your CO car you just ran over  ( inregards to the tank pics )


----------



## couchcommander (11 Jul 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

>



Unfortunately, a mistake was made translating a french DND report calling for drill to be done "more happily".


----------



## Juvat (11 Jul 2006)

I said left left pivot right left!  Ok from the top people!


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>



The ad that spawned the Village People's "In the Navy".

MM


----------



## muffin (11 Jul 2006)

Tell HER women shouldn't be in the military,.....


(From this site re: woman in the military - international) http://www.anvari.org/cols/Female_Soldiers.html


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2006)

I'd be afraid to tell her anything - even something complimentary  

MM


----------



## couchcommander (11 Jul 2006)

lol..

"My... what large... biceps you have dear..."


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2006)

All beauties, One and All....


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2006)

GAP - notice the tat on her shoulder?  She's one of your sisters in arms.

MM


----------



## mover1 (11 Jul 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> (From this site re: woman in the military - international) http://www.anvari.org/cols/Female_Soldiers.html



If only the canadian broom ball players were as nice looking...


----------



## karl28 (11 Jul 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Tell HER women shouldn't be in the military,.....
> 
> 
> (From this site re: woman in the military - international) http://www.anvari.org/cols/Female_Soldiers.html




I don't think that I would be brave enough to tell her anything


----------



## Black Watch (11 Jul 2006)

I find her cute...


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> GAP - notice the tat on her shoulder?  She's one of your sisters in arms.
> 
> MM



pant pant....yeah...I noticed


----------



## armybuck041 (12 Jul 2006)

Another....


----------



## Burrows (12 Jul 2006)

"Even the best tank drivers have a little trouble with parallell parking sometimes."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Jul 2006)

Yes, ma'am!  I am sorely lacking in discipline and need correction to be applied to my slack and idle body.  Please sort me out as you see fit.


----------



## Cpl4Life (12 Jul 2006)




----------



## gaspasser (12 Jul 2006)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> Another....



Brake Lights?????????


----------



## gaspasser (12 Jul 2006)

Bubblez said:
			
		

> It's the nude beach patrol. The new gear helps them fit in more with the surroundings. (Imagine how noticable you'd be in full gear)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but wonder what was going through his head when he decided to dress like that, then let someone take a picture...


"Pte Bloggins, always confused over the ever changing dress regs, decided to let the RSM sort him out"


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

"I'm too sexy for my shirt....."


----------



## navymich (12 Jul 2006)

Von G...you shaved your moustache for your picture....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jul 2006)

Ok now this next shadow puppet is also a dog... Woof! Woof!


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Von G...you shaved your moustache for your picture....


LOL: well, moustache, chest, arm pits (ouch!), etc, etc!


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok now this next shadow puppet is also a dog... Woof! Woof!



And then, the Pregnant Seahorse!


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

Do you think the police are enjoying this?


----------



## Trinity (13 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Do you think the police are enjoying this?



Well.. the good news is he's already used to wearing the bright orange jail uniform.


----------



## Rice0031 (13 Jul 2006)

"But I live here!!"


Oakley's new ad-campaign for their new super-tough frames:





(edit: modified like 800x to get the image attached right.)


----------



## Trinity (18 Jul 2006)

MudRecceMan...  sitting down to have a meal.


----------



## Shamrock (18 Jul 2006)

QOTD: Is this the before or after picture?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> MudRecceMan...  sitting down to have a meal.



Note the "dirt floor".  HLs has gone to far, and after I told her she can't sell the floor, she merely stated "I didn't sell the floor, just the wood on it."


----------



## joonrooj (18 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Note the "dirt floor".  HLs has gone to far, and after I told her she can't sell the floor, she merely stated "I didn't sell the floor, just the wood on it."


Wheres the table? ???


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jul 2006)

joonrooj said:
			
		

> Wheres the table? ???



What is this table you speak of?

Wait, I just googled it... You mean to say you can eat on this ...tay-bel?


----------



## GO!!! (19 Jul 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

>



Suddenly it all made sense! The erratic behaviour, strange bursts of tourette's - esque profanity, forgetting the names of people they had worked with for years - everyone in the army before 1990 has Aluminum Pot Syndrome!*

*AKA Mess tin syndrome.


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jul 2006)

joonrooj said:
			
		

> Wheres the table? ???


I sold it ;D along with the bed and many, many other things...hey you all said to pack light ;D

HL


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> hey you all said to pack light ;D
> HL



Yeah, but I don't think that they meant for you to show up, wrapped in a sari, clutching a pillow....


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jul 2006)

Here I am with my new Army haircut too... ;D


HL


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

Neat...you look good


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jul 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Here I am with my new Army haircut too... ;D
> 
> 
> HL



I KNEW she was going to do something when I left for work today... :


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I KNEW she was going to do something when I left for work today... :



Think of it as a new person when you get home...  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Think of it as a new person when you get home...  ;D



I just realized that at home there is (was) lots of cam paint...my TV, helmet...Russell knife...uh oh.  

I better check all approaches, entrances for booby traps/devices.   ;D

I bet our parking lot has a VCP set up in it before 1400.


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I just realized that at home there is (was) lots of cam paint...my TV, helmet...Russell knife...uh oh.
> 
> I better check all approaches, entrances for booby traps/devices.   ;D
> 
> I bet our parking lot has a VCP set up in it before 1400.



The things some people do for adventure...  ;D good luck!! May the Benevolent Bunny go with you


----------



## navymich (19 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Think of it as a new person when you get home...  ;D


Home? He doesn't have a home there anymore.  You don't really think he looks like Ashton Kutcher now do you?  hehe


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Home? He doesn't have a home there anymore.  You don't really think he looks like Ashton Kutcher now do you?  hehe



I don't even want to think about Ashton OR Demi.  *shudder*


----------



## Burrows (19 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I just realized that at home there is (was) lots of cam paint...my TV, helmet...Russell knife...uh oh.
> 
> I better check all approaches, entrances for booby traps/devices.   ;D
> 
> I bet our parking lot has a VCP set up in it before 1400.


And here I thought Nursing Officers were intended to save lives. ;D


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> And here I thought Nursing Officers were intended to save lives. ;D



Job Security...create you own patient


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jul 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> And here I thought Nursing Officers were intended to save lives. ;D



Uhh, I think I am the only one in danger... ;D


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Uhh, I think I am the only one in danger... ;D


but think of the fun of being er....nursed back to health


----------



## Trinity (25 Jul 2006)

Scientific experiments in the sandbox showed 9/10 times the spider will bite the hand first and then 
steal and listen to you CD while laughing at your ass for being dumb enough to put your hand out to a spider.


49 pages.. don't you dare let this thread die now.  I live vicariously through it.


----------



## Juvat (25 Jul 2006)

.....and for your prize you may choose a) this unmarked BEE GEE's CD b) this poisonnous spider or c) the surprise underneath my hand......


----------



## Trinity (25 Jul 2006)

Juvat said:
			
		

> .....and for your prize you may choose a) this unmarked BEE GEE's CD b) this poisonnous spider or c) the surprise underneath my hand......



or c) a smack from my hand

thus.. all the prizes will result in you having a headache in a short while of receiving them.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Jul 2006)

MAU! MAU! DIDI MAU!


----------



## Black Watch (26 Jul 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> is this the new recce device?


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Here Dinner, Dinner, Dinner...


MM


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jul 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

>


Okay, what happens when the army guys get hungry in the sandbox? They put the C.D. on their finger and use it as a saw to cut the spider, then, DINNER!


----------



## muffin (27 Jul 2006)

- because having to defend one's self is never an excuse for not calling to see if the wife needs something on the way home.  haha!


----------



## Shamrock (27 Jul 2006)

For the marksman who hates to miss a call.


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jul 2006)

" when you join the IDF, you will recieve a cell phone, a gun or your choice and a carton of cigarettes"
Noted from my tour on the Golan Heights.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Jul 2006)

try this


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jul 2006)

If you thought Top Gun was tough, wait till you see the Advanced Tower's Course.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jul 2006)

It's all good fun until someone decides to play with the afterburners.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Jul 2006)

Navy SEALS needed a new insertion method


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2006)

Once again the "ski team" live up to their name...


----------



## medic269 (28 Jul 2006)

"He said he just needed a ride to the next beach..."

or

"Bogey, six o'clock low!"


----------



## GO!!! (28 Jul 2006)

Not to be beaten by images of soldiers tanning in the desert, the AF raised the "scamming at work" bar to previously unimagined heights.


----------



## Jake (28 Jul 2006)




----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jul 2006)

The starshina confirmed that his trooper had frozen to death while stretching out his hamstring before the run.


----------



## medic269 (28 Jul 2006)

"Comrade, all I want is to dance"


----------



## Black Watch (28 Jul 2006)

Comarade, I want your boot!


----------



## Jake (28 Jul 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>


Is there gum on my shoe?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jul 2006)

Da, da Vlad... you definitely stepped in some Bolshevik.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Da, da Vlad... you definitely stepped in some Bolshevik.


Hot Dog!  We have a Wiener!


----------



## Trinity (28 Jul 2006)

It says Made in China.. WTF


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jul 2006)

Your Rifle PTE! not Your GUN!......Though I am impressed!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (28 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> It says Made in China.. WTF



Well, they are becoming closer "allies".

For the picture-So you say it hurts when I do this?



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Your Rifle PTE! not Your GUN!......Though I am impressed!


Had to give a laugh to this.  Oh man, my sides hurt.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>


Apparently forgetting that he was armed, Dmitri tried to "Chuck Norris" Pyotr's face.  Pyotr, also forgetting that he too was armed, deflects the meek "Chuck Norris" and counters with a "Da!  Da!  Kanada!" pincer-like move to the feet.


----------



## Black Watch (28 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Apparently forgetting that he was armed, Dmitri tried to "Chuck Norris" Pyotr's face.  Pyotr, also forgetting that he too was armed, deflects the meek "Chuck Norris" and counters with a "Da!  Da!  Kanada!" pincer-like move to the feet.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Black Watch (28 Jul 2006)

Lance corporal Bloggins was not hapy as  the weekend leaves were cancelled.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (28 Jul 2006)

Pte Vlad had an unfortunate icy poll incident, needless to say the RSM was none too pleased.


----------



## Jake (28 Jul 2006)

> Apparently forgetting that he was armed, Dmitri tried to "Chuck Norris" Pyotr's face.  Pyotr, also forgetting that he too was armed, deflects the meek "Chuck Norris" and counters with a "Da!  Da!  Kanada!" pincer-like move to the feet.


 :rofl:


----------



## medic269 (28 Jul 2006)

The General's daughter always knew she was different from the first time she turned her back on a Barbie...


----------



## joonrooj (28 Jul 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

>


PEW PEW! BOOM! ZAP! YAY!

Aren't I cool?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jul 2006)

Little Janie was able to catch the teddy bear picnic in a withering barrage of enfilade fire.


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

Too bad she forgot to put her sights up.


----------



## GAP (28 Jul 2006)

mcqueen said:
			
		

> Too bad she forgot to put her sights up.



Walk them in on the tracers!!


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

Would be possible if she had her left hand on the T&E like she was taught on the machine gun course!   ;D


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2006)

"How can you shoot Barbie's and My Little Ponies?"


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Jul 2006)

"Easy... You Just Dont Lead them as much!!"


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

How many noticed the picture is backwards?  ;D


----------



## Trinity (28 Jul 2006)

mcqueen said:
			
		

> How many noticed the picture is backwards?  ;D



What evidence shows this?


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

You're not a machine gunner are you Trinity?  It's obvious.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jul 2006)

Ah, but a true gunner knows you can change the feed direction with some complicated re-assembly.


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

Yes Mike, but the T&E mech and other things give it away ......  ;D


----------



## Trinity (28 Jul 2006)

mcqueen said:
			
		

> You're not a machine gunner are you Trinity?  It's obvious.



No.. I'm a chaplain 

So how about stop being a smart guy... and answer my question
instead of being smug and arrogant.


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2006)

It's not backwards.  The M1919 (this being the A4) didn't use a disintigrating belt; the cloth belt you see is the empties side.  

The gun is identifiable by it's sights, the cocking handle, and the body.  Also, look at the photo name.  Felicia's getting some!


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

Oh, yes it is backwards!  The T&E is locked the wrong way and the pintle release lock on the tripod is on the wrong side.  What other proof do you need?


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2006)

Pintle lock is on the right side, T&E is unlocked.  Download the photo, zoom in.


----------



## mcqueen (28 Jul 2006)

Kenny,

My bad.  Upon zooming in I see Felicia was simply firing without her T&E locked!


----------



## Trinity (28 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> *instead of being smug and arrogant.*



I think you have one more apology.


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Koenigsegg (28 Jul 2006)

Not from you Kenny! ;D

I have nothing else to add, I will leave now.


----------



## Jake (30 Jul 2006)




----------



## fleeingjam (30 Jul 2006)

Best way to heal athlete's back!


----------



## Shamrock (30 Jul 2006)

Sergeant Major Nubnubbins demonstrates how he will deal with further breaches of the CSD.  Tpr Potato, right, fears his sideburns may still be too long.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Jul 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>



After we're done with this, we're gonna go do some underwater knife fighting, and take out targets with our Sharpened Spades!


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

>



About to fall off that fine line between hard and stupid - you guess which side.

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2006)

"To relieve burning back ache, take four Russian "Spetnaz", a brick and apply sledgehammer liberally"


----------



## snowy (31 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> "To relieve burning back ache, take four Russian "Spetnaz", a brick and apply sledgehammer liberally"



okey boys... at the count of three just drop me before the hammer hits


----------



## GO!!! (1 Aug 2006)

While the RSM had always known that the FNG games took place, he was not prepared for what he saw in the parking lot of the Junior Ranks.


----------



## Black Watch (1 Aug 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, a mistake was made translating a french DND report calling for drill to be done "more happily".


is this what they call "promenading"? (Ref. A-PD-201-000/PT-001, p. 9-1-3)


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2006)




----------



## Black Watch (3 Aug 2006)

Pte Bloggins on his diver's course...


----------



## medicineman (3 Aug 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>



Little did these officers know, their final confirmation ex for suicide intervention would be stunningly close to real...

MM


----------



## Danjanou (3 Aug 2006)

You know when the army.ca mods say they’re tossing you out of the chatroom they really mean business. 8)


----------



## Shamrock (3 Aug 2006)

FARVA!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Aug 2006)

"How much change came out of his pockets guys? Enough for a box of timbits?"


----------



## medic269 (3 Aug 2006)

As much as Cpl. Bloggins thought he "looked" like Buzz Lightyear, it seemed he couldn't "perform" like Buzz Lightyear...


----------



## Juvat (3 Aug 2006)

"After losing most of his clothes in strip poker, Pte Bloggins' colleagues were convinced he had spare change in his skivvies"


----------



## Elisha (7 Aug 2006)

'tap out sir...tap out' 

funny thing is, is that the pte is kicking the capt arse!


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2006)

In light of recent special articles in the National Post about the activities of isolated troops, a command decision was passed to remove BrokeBack Mountain from the DVD collections at any isolated CF Post.


----------



## Rory (7 Aug 2006)

"You will learn patty-cake patty-cake bakers men if you want to or not Pte. Bloggins!"


----------



## bcbarman (8 Aug 2006)

And I told you, the fish was "this" big


----------



## Black Watch (8 Aug 2006)

On his BIQ final ex, pte Bloggins was much affraid by the "Nessie" pop-up target, as the RSM forgot to tell him that the target was actually alive...


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Aug 2006)

On his 3rd day with no sleep in the Ex, Pte. Bloggins thought he was being taken prisoner by one of the "Giant Communist Snake People"


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Aug 2006)

On Day 2 of Operation "Super Secret Sneaking Stealthy Jungle Mission" Solid Snake Realizes he might be in over his head on this one....


----------



## Magravan (8 Aug 2006)

Disgruntled fans decided yesterday to ruin Arnold Schwarzenegger's new action movie with the inclusion of a more 'Conan-esque' theme.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Aug 2006)

Finally, "Survivor" may be worth watching.


----------



## captjtq (8 Aug 2006)

Suddenly Captain Willard wasn't so hot on finding Colonel Kurtz... (with apologies to FF Coppola)


----------



## medicineman (9 Aug 2006)

With great dread, Cpl Bloggins realized that snow snakes don't in fact hibernate in the summer time after all...


MM


----------



## snowy (9 Aug 2006)

I raise my hands and surrender ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Aug 2006)

PTE. Bloggins is now thinking it was a bad idea to take the super secret sniper ninja mission when they told him there were snakes, but they were nothing to worry about.


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Aug 2006)

Ok, New pic time







Alright.... this Kit give me a +5 Defence against Insurgents.... And Dragons!


----------



## Juvat (9 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Ok, New pic time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boris finally got his chance to represent his platoon at the annual regimental gladiator festivities.


----------



## medicineman (9 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Ok, New pic time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shamrock (9 Aug 2006)

What do you mean QRT doesn't stand for Queen's Royal Tobogganers?


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2006)

You will notice that Cpl Bloggins, of our new High-speed snow insertion team, is not only equiped with a crazy carpet for high-velocity down-hill movement, but is also equiped with a snow-beating stick, for those road warrior moments


----------



## scm77 (9 Aug 2006)




----------



## Devlin (9 Aug 2006)

Scotty said:
			
		

>



Morning PT hasn't been the same since Sgt.  Snuggles became a member of the DS


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Aug 2006)

Politically correct or not, "Yoga for Couples" never was the platoon's favourite for morning PT.


----------



## medic269 (9 Aug 2006)

Apparently the Afghani Camel Spiders were too much for everyone, and not just the visitors...


----------



## Black Watch (9 Aug 2006)

Scotty said:
			
		

>


The Afghani army practicing the "know your buddy" drill


----------



## Trinity (9 Aug 2006)

Scotty said:
			
		

>



How could EVERYONE miss the obvious

BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN


----------



## Black Watch (9 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> How could EVERYONE miss the obvious
> 
> BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gaspasser (9 Aug 2006)

gggrrrroooaaannnnn!!!!
that was bad but right on the money...
rolling all over the floor.


----------



## Scott_banks (9 Aug 2006)

Scotty said:
			
		

>


The guy has a little sand in his boots


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Aug 2006)

Scott_banks said:
			
		

> The guy has a little sand in his boots



I CAIN'T QUIT YOU!! :crybaby:


----------



## Shamrock (9 Aug 2006)

I'm telling you Sarge, this is one of the firing positions they taught me on my Greek Commando Course.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Aug 2006)

New intelligence indicates that the "shoulder launched suicide bomber" is indeed a real weapon.

or

Feedback on the new LBV was varied; some appreciated the extensive storage pouches, while others found it to be bulky and counter to good marksmanship.


----------



## joonrooj (10 Aug 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

>


Many of the troops didnt like Ahmed's new PT ideas, they didn't think Queer Eye for the Straight Guy to be the best source for new training.


----------



## Black Watch (10 Aug 2006)

"Que voulez-vous?"


----------



## Magravan (10 Aug 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> "Que voulez-vous?"



Ape #1: Dear me, what are those things coming out of her nose? 
Ape #2: [looking in binoculars] SPACEBALLS?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Aug 2006)

joonrooj said:
			
		

> Many of the troops didnt like Ahmed's new PT ideas, they didn't think Queer Eye for the Straight Guy to be the best source for new training.



Okay you and Mike get 1st prize on this one IMHO... ;D


----------



## Klc (11 Aug 2006)

Scotty said:
			
		

>


Temporary measures in place until OD Tactical Snugli's arrive.


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Aug 2006)

Scotty said:
			
		

>


The new conjoined twin fighters of the future...

HL


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)




----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Aug 2006)

hmm I don't have a comment....

All I say is YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY     ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Aug 2006)

Pte Jenkins fails the "Drinks from a water bottle" PO by mere inches.


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Aug 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>


Airsoft's new poster boy.


----------



## HitorMRS. (11 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> hmm I don't have a comment....
> 
> All I say is YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY     ;D



Glad you said it first Booked_Spice cause I was thinking it!


----------



## Korus (11 Aug 2006)

edit: ok, working now.


----------



## GAP (11 Aug 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> edit: ok, working now.



And you wonder why people pick on Bunnies?  They are a Visible Pink Minority


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)

> Pte Jenkins fails the "Drinks from a water bottle" PO by mere inches.


 :rofl:


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Aug 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

>



Shhhhhh... Be vawwy vawwy quiet. I'm hunting wabbit.


----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Aug 2006)

Hey Wait... I was not quite done with the other one... why do you jump to  a new picture right away.. geesh...

Let's go back to the YUMMMY one just for a few minutes, while I wipe the drool of my chin ;D


----------



## GAP (11 Aug 2006)

Too much eye candy gives you cavities...er...toothaches  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Aug 2006)

That bunny's gonna be getting spam from Hyperstealth.  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (11 Aug 2006)

"In Russia, rabbits hunt YOU."


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>


My girlfriend is still mad at me for this pose  ;D


----------



## Korus (11 Aug 2006)

Damnit Jake, you had to repost that picture?

*shudder*


----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Aug 2006)

Thanks JAKE ;D


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)

> Thanks JAKE  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (11 Aug 2006)

In an effort to disambiguate his intentions , Pte Jake reposts the same photo.


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Aug 2006)

I was going to make another headline for that dude pouring water on himself but i just couldnt bring myself to post that pic again.....

Girls quit Drooling or we're gonna start putting up pics of girls with big boobs


----------



## Krisz (12 Aug 2006)

"Pte Bloggins is loaned briefly to Energizer."

"Pte Bloggins is convinced that the Easter Bunny will not visit this year, and so puts together his most desperate plan yet."


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Aug 2006)

Pte. Jenkins demonstrates the dangers of army colloquialisms after being told to get his 'Bunny' suit ready for the Gas Hut.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Girls quit Drooling or we're gonna start putting up pics of girls with big boobs


Too late 






"In honour of PRIDE WEEK, the latest recruits show up for training, but is that really a girl?"


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2006)

von Garvin's "before" photo when enlisting in The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment"




von Garvin wearing the latest field kit upon completion of recruit training with the "Plough Jockeys"




The result's of von Garvin's TKT prior to doing a component transfer to the RCR (he passed)




and finally, von Garvin's final step in the UTPNCM: being prepared for commissioning!


----------



## joonrooj (12 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> I was going to make another headline for that dude pouring water on himself but i just couldnt bring myself to post that pic again.....
> 
> Girls quit Drooling or we're gonna start putting up pics of girls with big boobs


You mean again right?
Im sure you meant again.


----------



## navymich (12 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Girls quit Drooling or we're gonna start putting up pics of girls with big boobs


Hey, there's already a boob thread...go enjoy that while we girls enjoy: 



			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

>



"Just cleaning up before change parade....I sure could use some help though....ladies?"


----------



## Booked_Spice (12 Aug 2006)

Ha ha ha.. Mich, I agree

I agree as I start to drool again


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Aug 2006)

[/quote]

Ok, who invited the navy?


----------



## navymich (12 Aug 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Ok, who invited the navy?



Hey, there's enough navy bashing on this site already without you starting too.     LOL


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Hey, there's enough navy bashing on this site already without you starting too.     LOL



Starting?  You know better than that, lol


----------



## navymich (12 Aug 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Starting?  You know better than that, lol



Okay, starting on HERE then...how's that for clarification. hehe  Bring it on. ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Aug 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

>



Demonstrating yet again why the Navy should not be forced to wear CADPAT, OS Bloggins demonstrates the NOMEX Bunny suit suitable for Crossing the Line ceremonies ( ) and Banyans ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (12 Aug 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

>


omg...

HL


----------



## Trinity (13 Aug 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

>



As a result of this picture.. the US military has now adopted a

Don't ask, Don't tell, Don't pour policy.


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Aug 2006)

New army NBC suit


----------



## medic269 (13 Aug 2006)

After his "special mission invite" Cpl Bloggins was informed that post to his photo shoot, he would be sent into the Middle East as a British Army Intel Technician aka BAIT... ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Aug 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

> After his "special mission invite" Cpl Bloggins was informed that post to his photo shoot, he would be sent into the Middle East as a British Army Intel Technician aka BAIT... ;D


I'll bite...oh you said bait  :

HL


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Aug 2006)

My turn


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Too late
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If thats a man, then theyre doing some good work with makeup... I used to work near Church and wellesley.... no matter how hard they tried you could still tell.....

thanks for putting up some estrogen VonG  ;D


----------



## Klc (13 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Too late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GO!!! (13 Aug 2006)

After a demanding day of answering e-mails and spinning in his office chair to simulate G's, AF Lt. Smith needed immediate rehydration from the ground crew. The crew chief chuckled evilly as he labled a catheter bottle with his after PT beverage label, and said "who's a wog now sir?" as he tipped the bottle up...


----------



## Black Watch (14 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Hey, there's enough navy bashing on this site already without you starting too.     LOL


who's invited the air force?


----------



## Black Watch (14 Aug 2006)

for those of you who speak french...


----------



## joonrooj (14 Aug 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> for those of you who speak french...


For those of you who don't:
rough translation: "and they call us the 'light infantry'.


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Aug 2006)

Murphy's Military Dictionary for the Infantry

Light-weight _*li'te - wa'te.*_ adjective. Describing transportable kit or weapons that only weigh 40lbs instead of 45lbs. Comonly added on to the titles of new gear that are supposed to be improvements on the original designs but are not.


----------



## Hot Lips (14 Aug 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Easy Sleazy Beautiful Covergirl...

HL


----------



## Black Watch (14 Aug 2006)

joonrooj said:
			
		

> For those of you who don't:
> rough translation: "and they call us the 'light infantry'.


youre right


----------



## Shamrock (14 Aug 2006)

For Blackwatch's

Ce ne serait pas si lourd s'il n'y avait pas tellement des anglais là-dessus.

Also, apologies for my horrible French.


----------



## GAP (18 Aug 2006)

Rather than sell the old computers off as surplus, DND decided to put them to better use.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Rather than sell the old computers off as surplus, DND decided to put them to better use.



Navy finally replaces beer machines with state of the art new technology!


----------



## Shamrock (18 Aug 2006)

LCol Velveeta, formerly OIC of procurements, was notoriously dyslexic.  When given the task to update NDHQ's computer systems, he awarded the contract to Microbrewers Inc.  End users should be careful as over use of certain peripherals on the computer can cause increased floppy disk drives.

After a heated exchange with his former boss, LCol Jenkins was last seen cooking BGen Gumdrop's socks.


----------



## Black Watch (18 Aug 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> LCol Velveeta, formerly OIC of procurements, was notoriously dyslexic.  When given the task to update NDHQ's computer systems, he awarded the contract to Microbrewers Inc.  End users should be careful as over use of certain peripherals on the computer can cause increased floppy disk drives.
> 
> After a heated exchange with his former boss, LCol Jenkins was last seen cooking BGen Gumdrop's socks.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bcbarman (18 Aug 2006)

...And to think the CWO was happy to see a cupholder on his new computer, wait till he sees this!

...More reason to want to do and OT to clerk

... the first computer that will give YOU the virus after using it


----------



## Black Watch (18 Aug 2006)

Who said that BOR pers is not ingenious?


----------



## Shamrock (23 Aug 2006)

As the rest of the world catches up in employing females in the combat arms, so too must they begin closing the gap with politcal correctness.  Cpl Dumptruck learns the dangers of telling a female recruit she has a nice @ss.


----------



## medic269 (23 Aug 2006)

As seen here, Private Bloggins took the term "Pack Mule" a little too literally...


----------



## Black Watch (23 Aug 2006)

MCPL Bloggins miss understood when the RSM told him to use a mule to carry his kit...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Aug 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

> As seen here, Private Bloggins took the term "Pack Mule" a little too literally...



 :rofl:


----------



## Black Watch (23 Aug 2006)

Capt Bloggins trying to find his way trough


----------



## medicineman (23 Aug 2006)

After too many beers, Piper told his GF he was going to end it - when she started laughing as he put the gun to his head, he replied "What you laughing at - you're next!"

MM


----------



## Black Watch (24 Aug 2006)

That's MY beer, got it?


----------



## Shamrock (24 Aug 2006)

After an argument with his platoon warrant, 2nd Lieutenant Spoontoon attempts to prove that _he can too find his butt with both hands and a map!_


----------



## GO!!! (25 Aug 2006)

In an effort to dispel any doubt about his posession of OLQs, piper bought a case of moosehead and made folding lawn chairs his choice of living room furniture. Then he broke out his gun collection...this'll show 'em I have some class!


----------



## rmacqueen (25 Aug 2006)

National Rifle Association unveils new poster child


----------



## Black Watch (26 Aug 2006)

Hot bunk basis in the field


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

an other french one


----------



## Trinity (27 Sep 2006)

A month later... the thread lives.

Ok..  Vern is fair game.  Any takers!?


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2006)

^^^^ Canada's Next Top Model


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



And that is how CADPAT becomes CADPet   >


----------



## Black Watch (27 Sep 2006)

"and my wife told me she was at work"


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


The armed forces launches its latest recruiting campaign with a focus on the female demographic... modelling


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


When seeing that his wife was wearing CADPAT pants without a belt and mixing civilian dress with uniform, "Mr" Army Vern sighed, shook his head, and went back to painting rocks.

;D


----------



## fourninerzero (28 Sep 2006)

I'll throw one of me up there for the wolves to munch upon. Acting as EnFor for an SQ course running.


----------



## Trinity (28 Sep 2006)

Fashion victim if I've ever seen one.


----------



## career_radio-checker (28 Sep 2006)

Re: ArmyVern pic

Needing cash to feed his frenzied fetish of watching the spin-dry cycle at the local laundromat, Mike Bobbit seeks the help of ArmyVern to pose for the new Army.ca calendar -- available in November. 

*Note* This is an Army calendar and therefore will only feature one month of the entire year. The other 11 pages will be left blank as a constant reminder -- you shoulda' bought the t-shirt and not the %#?!$#* calendar.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Sep 2006)

Jimmy quickly realized that the casting call for "Red Dawn Part II" that he had received was just his buddies being dicks again.


----------



## patrick666 (28 Sep 2006)

"Watch me hit that bird without looking.. ready?"


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Sep 2006)

How about this one?


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2006)

The new issue for the RedNeck Army?


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Sep 2006)

Introducing the new Swiss Army Assault Rifle...


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

LMAO someone put the poll in the wrong thread Ha Ha Ha....


That really is funny...And howcome none of you's guy's have voted for HitorMr, just think  if she can keep me in line imagine what she can do with this lot of misfits!


----------



## Trinity (28 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> LMAO someone put the poll in the wrong thread Ha Ha Ha....



yeah.. i had both pages open today...  must have hit the wrong button

thats too funny.............


how come YOU didn't vote for hitormrs... thats a better question!?!?


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Because I would rather HitorMrs not out rank me on this site LOL


----------



## Trinity (28 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Cause HitorMrs is not going to out rank me on this site LOL



Don't give Bobbit a challenge like that.  He might take you up on it
even if it is temporary and for our amusement!!!


----------



## bcbarman (28 Sep 2006)

was'nt there a toy 30 years ago that was like, 5 guns in one, well:

when life imitates art


----------



## retd cpl wife (29 Sep 2006)

The New Mother Gun

It sees everything,hears everything and  ready to fight evil in all forms. Also makes a handy key chain as well (lucky I carry a large purse)


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Sep 2006)

Anyone see my watch?


----------



## bcbarman (29 Sep 2006)

A whale? I speak Whale...  Heeeelllooooo Naaaavvvyyyy mmmiiitchh


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

And the police have found the former member of the Highland mafia. A not say's "Now Johnny, See what happens when you disrespect the don Tess, you can sleep with the fishes, ya prick ya.  ;D


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> And the police have found the former member of the Highland mafia. A not say's "Now Johnny, See what happens when you disrespect the don Tess, you can sleep with the fishes, ya prick ya.  ;D



Small t on tess.. not large.   

Someone might be joining me with cement boots for "disrespecting tess' "  name


----------



## patrick666 (29 Sep 2006)

"Can you hear me now?"


----------



## pinkbug (29 Sep 2006)

I hope no one's sleeping with the fishes. This is what might happen to you ...


----------



## Black Watch (29 Sep 2006)

Please do not, I say again DO NOT kick my butt!


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Oct 2006)

Couldn't resist  :rofl:


----------



## Black Watch (1 Oct 2006)

Mark 4 Mod 1 Donkey transported rocket launcher came along with a picture of Saddam.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Oct 2006)

The biggest ass in the picture wasn't the one with the missile on his back.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Oct 2006)

"THe mother of all asses"

(You pick which one)


----------



## Black Watch (1 Oct 2006)

Say the truth, do those pants make my ass huge?


----------



## orange.paint (2 Oct 2006)

What ass is saddam staring at?


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Oct 2006)

Saddam is red in the face while looking at the bunch of a$$e$.


----------



## Shamrock (2 Oct 2006)

A miniaturized version of SS1, the SS1A Skid Missile.


----------



## Boxkicker (2 Oct 2006)

For the Navy guys.

  Flipper where are you Flipper.


  Saddams Army has had to make modifcations to its tactical doctrine after the World Wildlife Fund, had the MK1 Camel declared an endangered species.


----------



## bcbarman (5 Oct 2006)

Check BackAss area before firing


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Oct 2006)

bcbarman said:
			
		

> Check BackAss area before firing



That one has it.  New photo.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Oct 2006)

OK: how about this one?


----------



## MJB (7 Oct 2006)

I remember when they just issued tickets for illegal parking...


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2006)

B Sqn, LdSH during T&E of the Leopard Urban Camoflauge Kit.


----------



## couchcommander (7 Oct 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> B Sqn, LdSH during T&E of the Leopard Urban Camoflauge Kit.



You can't see meeee!!!


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2006)

Built on PokerPlayer's line.

In an effort to diminish the big P little M attitude, the MP's begin using a more military oriented approach to pers caught doing 42 in a 40 zone.


----------



## orange.paint (7 Oct 2006)

You said you wanted a compact car sir.


----------



## Blunt Object (7 Oct 2006)

It was the last good spot i could see , so I the spot so I took the spot


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Oct 2006)

MY CAR!!!!!!


----------



## warspite (7 Oct 2006)

..........Anyone else feel that?


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Oct 2006)

The RSM parked his car in the CO's spot one-too many times


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Oct 2006)

He started it!!!


----------



## Black Watch (7 Oct 2006)

oooopsie....


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Oct 2006)

Upon completion of his drivers course, it was pointed out that Tpr Bloggins needed more practice at parallel parking


----------



## Black Watch (8 Oct 2006)

they said:"let women drive tanks"...my @ss


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Oct 2006)

"Well, they told me to give it a little gas, and, well, you get the picture."


----------



## orange.paint (8 Oct 2006)

The RCD brush up on some lost driving skills since the tanks went out west.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Oct 2006)

April Fools!!


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2006)

Spot the unhappy camper!

or

Commands given by the Sgt immediately after this pic.
Stand At Ease.
Stand easy.
Stand like you're about to get charged.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (9 Oct 2006)

What do mean "The Canadians get paid more than us?" we have better kit!

OR

We're missing tea time? I'm not going and you can't make me! (pout) :crybaby:


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2006)

Pte. Bloggins was upset when no one appreciated his Princes Leia hair style.


----------



## Korus (9 Oct 2006)

"I don't wanna go to war today, mommy!"


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Commands given by the Sgt immediately after this pic.
> Stand At Ease.
> Stand easy.
> Stand like you're about to get charged.



Commands given by the Sgt before this picture"
"Stand AT Ease....    Stand sleezy!"


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Oct 2006)

No matter how much the Sgt yelled, tess still felt that the army life was for the birds....

dileas

tess


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Oct 2006)

I am not going on patrol and you can't make me :nana:


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Oct 2006)

"Oh, man, I really hope this guy shuts up soon: I gotta pee!"


----------



## Jacqueline (9 Oct 2006)

I miss my Prozac!


----------



## patrick666 (9 Oct 2006)

The punishment for military posers is service with the military.


----------



## joonrooj (9 Oct 2006)

All he needs now is one of those shirts that say:
"I'm out of bed and dressed, what else do you want?"


----------



## Juvat (10 Oct 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> April Fools!!



Look look, you want to see Bob jump?


----------



## Black Watch (10 Oct 2006)

c'mon Bloggins, it was just my launch.


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Oct 2006)

Its a weapon of mass hysteria.


----------



## p_imbeault (11 Oct 2006)

In the eulogy:
"...Bloggins and Bloggins were always playing practical jokes on each other..."


----------



## bcbarman (11 Oct 2006)

the misson to Mars got so boring, the men of space patrol one decided to see what made a bigger bang.


----------



## Trinity (11 Oct 2006)

tess shows off the new camouflage balmoral.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> tess shows off the new camouflage balmoral.



and man does HE have the "Guess Jeans" pose down pat!


----------



## Black Watch (11 Oct 2006)

Ahmed seems jalous...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Oct 2006)

"Alright, you clowns try to toss a pizza made out of saw grass and MRE's!"


----------



## Shamrock (11 Oct 2006)

"Queen of hearts."

"Nope."


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Oct 2006)

If this idiot says pull my finger one more time....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> If this idiot says pull my finger one more time....



Okay... that was TFF.  BZ, you have my vote...


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2006)

Why TN2IC was rejected from the reg force.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Oct 2006)

"Teams ready: on my mark.....PULL!!!!!!"
(my money is on Tractor Tom's team)





[/quote]


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Oct 2006)

Don't worry, I did not spill the timmy's tray


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

>



" Hey, do you think we should tell Bill that he got stuck in the middle of a minefield, or let him figure it out?"


----------



## Korus (12 Oct 2006)

Pft. My Jeep could so pull that out.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (12 Oct 2006)

He won't bite...I promise..


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Oct 2006)

Ala Pink Panther: _That is not my dog._


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

Finally the RSM had to take extreme measures to tess' insistence to "Sweeping" the mess floors everyday at 1300hrs....

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

Although tess convinced the rest of the platoon that it would work, the platoon commander would not accept his reasoning that it was funny when the Road runner did it to the coyote.


dileas

tess


----------



## Lost_Warrior (12 Oct 2006)

LMAO


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

>



After a short time, it was realized that using Drug dogs to hunt the Taliban in the Giant Marijuana fields, just wouldn't work


----------



## GO!!! (12 Oct 2006)

....and now, we will look at the big book of british smiles - which of these two do you think has better oral hygiene (I'll give you a hint - his teeth are a pearly white)


----------



## joonrooj (13 Oct 2006)

His name is Fluffers. Nibbles.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Oct 2006)

Despite it's apparent limitations, Bombardier was awarded a 324 million dollar contract to produce an electric troop carrier.  However, they will need an additional 12 million to coat the extension cord in CADPAT.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Oct 2006)

Lucas and Bradley felt their resolve as Jehovah's Witness deacons may be being tested with their new assignment on the base.


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Oct 2006)

Is that Sig_Des with a new tatoo I see? I'd recognize that damn smirk a mile away


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Is that Sig_Des with a new tatoo I see? I'd recognize that damn smirk a mile away



Oh it's on







C_R_C " I SCORED! Sig_Des ain't got nothing on me!"


----------



## Trinity (14 Oct 2006)

Why am I afraid to figure out who CRC is...

the one abused.. or the abuser..  :


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Why am I afraid to figure out who CRC is...
> 
> the one abused.. or the abuser..  :



I'd like to invoke the "don't ask, don't tell" policy, please.


----------



## Trinity (14 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I'd like to invoke the "don't ask, don't tell" policy, please.



Sorry.. Wrong army!  We don't have that policy here.


----------



## GO!!! (14 Oct 2006)

That picture kind of reminds me of a scene in the movie "Boondock Saints", where Willem Dafoe climbs out of bed with his significant other, who happens to be male.


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Oct 2006)

Oh god Des, I just remembered that bottle is some of that "Military special Whiskey" That stuff was cheaper than a liter of gas but would be just as good in your car.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Oct 2006)

Ah Military Special Kentucky Bourbon....sold on the Shelves of the Fort Knox PXC for 7 bucks a pop....brewed in Wisconsin.....horrible stuff...but it was that or *shudder* American beer.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Ah Military Special Kentucky Bourbon....sold on the Shelves of the Fort Knox PXC for 7 bucks a pop....brewed in Wisconsin.....horrible stuff...but it was that or *shudder* American beer.



Oh, you're going to blame the alcohol.  RIIIIGGGHHHHTT.  Methinks that is a bit of rationalization and avoidance in action.  It's okay.  Everyone is cool with it, right?  Pride is a big part of your being out.  Roll with it.   :-* ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Oh, you're going to blame the alcohol.  RIIIIGGGHHHHTT.  Methinks that is a bit of rationalization and avoidance in action.  It's okay.  Everyone is cool with it, right?  Pride is a big part of your being out.  Roll with it.   :-* ;D



I never blame the alcohol. It's just more of a "social" lubricant  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Oct 2006)

Hey, remember this chick?






Think this could be the same one?  

http://www.torontosun.com/SUNshineGirl/Friday/home.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Oct 2006)

"And in other news today, apparently my dickhead buddies have a friend that is a police sketch artist..."


----------



## career_radio-checker (30 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



Is that a LAV III in the background?


----------



## fourninerzero (30 Oct 2006)

what lav? what WO?  ???


----------



## GAP (30 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Is that a LAV III in the background?



Who cares!!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (30 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Who cares!!!


Well I know that's a cougar in the foreground. And it looks like a rusted out ol' Sherman right next to it on the left.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Well I know that's a cougar in the foreground. And it looks like a rusted out ol' Sherman right next to it on the left.


That ain't no cougar.  Heck, not even MILF material!  >


----------



## Rodahn (30 Oct 2006)

My first thought was "When did Shrek join the Canadian Forces" ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (30 Oct 2006)

_Woman says:_ Well the reason I chose to pose  for The Sunshine girl is because, I live by that old principle, you know the one that says... give to the world the best you have and the best will come back to you. That's why my right eye is bigger than my left eye and my ...


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Oct 2006)

And in other news, police are seeking the public's help in a recent string of Rapes across the lower East side.  The suspect is described as a black male, 40 to 50 years.....er....ah....we seem to be having some technical difficulty.  Er....ah....we'll be right back!


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Oct 2006)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> _Woman says:_ Well the reason I chose to pose  for The Sunshine girl is because, I live by that old principle, you know the one that says... give to the world the best you have and the best will come back to you. That's why my right eye is bigger than my left eye and my ...


Yeah, and the Warrant is actually looking at the microphone, not the... :


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> And in other news, police are seeking the public's help in a recent string of Rapes across the lower East side.  The suspect is described as a black male, 40 to 50 years.....er....ah....we seem to be having some technical difficulty.  Er....ah....we'll be right back!



  Why did the newsroom get so quiet?


----------



## warspite (30 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Who cares!!!


+1 ................ ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Oct 2006)

Did any of you actually notice the link under the photo to the Sunshine girl to compare the two? Yer missing out if you didn't.


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Why yes... I am as arrogant as I look.  :


ROFL, good one Trinity.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2006)

In a surprise move, CO 1 RCR BG accepts the challenge to "tip" the dancer..... >


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2006)

Whaddya mean I failed the pee test?


----------



## Trinity (3 Nov 2006)

When HoM was in Afghanistan... he was THIS high!


----------



## Burrows (3 Nov 2006)

>


my left pocket is undone.


----------



## rmacqueen (4 Nov 2006)

Sgt Bloggins tells everyone about growing up in BC.


----------



## fourninerzero (4 Nov 2006)

and everyone laughed when we first showed up in TW cadpat....who would of known?


----------



## Trinity (10 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des prepares his vehicle for deployment.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2006)

Most members of the Canadian military were disappointed when their contribution to Xzibit's "Pimp my ride" was returned to them...mostly due to the lack of "chrome rims"

*Trin was a bit quicker on the draw than me!


----------



## Trinity (10 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

>



With the Taliban now out of Afghanistan....

the street gang/taggers were quick to move in.   

Remove one gang... and you get another.  :-\


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Nov 2006)

It is the _real_ reason Garvin joined the forces


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Sig_Des prepares his vehicle for deployment.



...undercover in Hull, Quebec.


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



In other news, today the Canadian Forces revealed their new high tech camoulflage scheme for Urban Operations.


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

Damn, I knew we should have avoided the Bronx


----------



## Trinity (10 Nov 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Damn, I knew we should have avoided the Bronx



The sad thing is we never stopped driving  :


----------



## Shamrock (10 Nov 2006)

Somehow... sommmmmmehow... the Sergeant Major knew Tpr Thumbsucker hadn't done a proper walk-around during his DI.


----------



## warspite (11 Nov 2006)

But sir I filled out all the proper requisition forms.


----------



## rmacqueen (11 Nov 2006)

Discovering the QM was out of camouflage paint, Pte Bloggins made do with the only colours left in stores.


----------



## Trinity (11 Nov 2006)

Using his favourite colour

HoM relives his youth.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Using his favourite colour
> 
> HoM relives his youth.


I didn't realize he was out of it   

HL


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

Domo arigato, Mr. Roboto,




> I've got a secret I've been hiding under my skin
> My heart is human, my blood is boiling, my brain I.B.M.
> So if you see me acting strangely, don't be surprised
> I'm just a man who needed someone, and somewhere to hide
> ...



This song is barely my generation... so I guess this is a "retro" Headlines.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Nov 2006)

Trin, how did I just KNOW that within 20 minutes of posting that pic, it'd be up here?


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

:rofl: Ah Des, I don't know if I have ever seen a picture of you that doesn't make me laugh. You are one entertaining guy!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Nov 2006)

omf   :rofl:


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Trin, how did I just KNOW that within 20 minutes of posting that pic, it'd be up here?



And yet... you still posted  ;D

Either you are naive or a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Nov 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> :rofl: Ah Des, I don't know if I have ever seen a picture of you that doesn't make me laugh. You are one entertaining guy!



picture? Hell, I think you laughed when you first saw me in person!  ;D


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> picture? Hell, I think you laughed when you first saw me in person!  ;D



Must keep those thoughts to myself...  ;D Well you weren't forgetable anyways...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Nov 2006)

"How do you say 'I'm here for the Glory Hole' in French?"


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Nov 2006)

Looks like I missed out.
Des, they took the university girls from out meet and greet!  :blotto:


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Nov 2006)

"Maybe in THIS establishment, we can get men to remove their clothing in exchange for financial recompense"



			
				Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed out.
> Des, they took the university girls from out meet and greet!  :blotto:



Indeed they did...We must attend more out west meets! Or hold ours on campus!


----------



## Black Watch (22 Nov 2006)

I wanna go to Université Laval!!!


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Nov 2006)

"Another volley of pain about to rain down on Taliban country."  

"The 155mm projectile - a fine artillery weapon."

Credit for photo goes to TF3-06 E Bty 2 RCHA webpage @ www.canadianartillery.com


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Nov 2006)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> "Another volley of pain about to rain down on Taliban country."
> 
> "The 155mm projectile - a fine artillery weapon."
> 
> Credit for photo goes to TF3-06 E Bty 2 RCHA webpage @ www.canadianartillery.com



IN AOL VOICE....


You Have Mail   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Nov 2006)

It's a good thing they're not too computerized yet... I can see it now.

Uploading... 10%... 20%... 30% (as the shell slowly crawls across the sky in jerky intervals) ...

Disconnected. (shell drops like a rock)

Attempting resend...

"Damn, this dialup sucks."

I'm sure an Arty guru could do better...


----------



## gaspasser (22 Nov 2006)

Shot, over!!!



Abdul, look, new lawn darts from Canada!!!


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Nov 2006)

Has anyone seen private Bloggins?  He was cleaning the barrel just a minute ago and now he's gone!


----------



## warspite (23 Nov 2006)

For when your package just has to get there....... ​         Canada Post​


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Nov 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> For when your package just has to get their....... ​         Canada Post​



 :rofl:

Nice.


dileas

tess

Only challenge is, with our CP, if the postage wasn't enough, tha tround would have curved back and thumped me in the head as I was rolling out of my hooch...


----------



## Trinity (23 Nov 2006)

The cost of a new stamp is $150,000 

But it's guaranteed to get there within a few feet or so. 
Don't even need to open your door.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Nov 2006)

Although tess tried to tell the RSM of the RCR to "Step his Game up", he was unable to convince him that it was done that way in the the 48th and it worked...

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (23 Nov 2006)

Dude!! Where's my war?


----------



## Wookilar (23 Nov 2006)

The government has decided to give Western Star one last chance to get it right *AND* help out with the new recruiting drive at the same time.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> There are doubts, however, that the latest anti-corrosion initiative will work but it is hoped that a new connection can be made with the untapped audience of inner city gang members.
> 
> Wook


----------



## Boxkicker (23 Nov 2006)

I see TAGGERS have found the only good use for an LSVW.


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Nov 2006)

Typical army. 2 guys working, everyone else 'supervising'


----------



## gaspasser (23 Nov 2006)

And I thought they got rid of the Ditch Digging QL3 from the CER trades????


----------



## Journeyman (23 Nov 2006)

The entire Sigs Platoon stands to, to bury the land-line to the Reserve's rented yellow CP.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Nov 2006)

The mystery is, how did CE get CADPAT??


----------



## gaspasser (23 Nov 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> The mystery is, how did CE get CADPAT??


I sort of had the same thought, but wasn't sure if some people here would understand the old CE addage about one working and six watching.
I also didn't know that sig ops knew how to dig...


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I sort of had the same thought, but wasn't sure if some people here would understand the old CE addage about one working and six watching.
> I also didn't know that sig ops knew how to dig...



About half the Sig Op trade doesn't   But us old Rad Ops sure do  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (23 Nov 2006)

I don't think they are CE.  They aren't using hydrualics!   _why use muscle when you can use hydraulic rams_
A sm rt person would be using something with wheels and painted yellow.


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Nov 2006)

Damn, I remember tripping in that ditch!


----------



## Trinity (23 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Damn, I remember tripping in that ditch!




Tripping as in falling over?
or Tripping as in..  Look at the Pretty Colours!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Tripping as in falling over?
> or Tripping as in..  Look at the Pretty Colours!!!



Yeah, you gotta watch out for that LSD...

The giant yellow, non-tactical rental trucks, btw, were for the advance party, bringing a bunch of kit in.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I don't think they are CE.  They aren't using hydrualics!   _why use muscle when you can use hydraulic rams_
> A sm rt person would be using something with wheels and painted yellow.



Also, they are not standing around with Town Council Shovels (thick handled long handle shovels, for those who don't know).  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2006)

"Yeah, that's two double doubles, a black no sugar and an Ice cap."


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Roger that sir....No one but no one get's near this Tim's!


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Nov 2006)

I see the CF forgot panel vans on their wishlist to the Minister of National Defence, for their 'Timmy Runs'.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Nov 2006)

It's ok boys it's just a Blueberry Fritter, not a mine.


----------



## warspite (24 Nov 2006)

*"WHAT DO YOU MEAN THE TANK ISN'T ALLOWED THROUGH THE DRIVE THROUGH"*


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Nov 2006)

"Uh oh, it seems that I forgot my wallet."


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2006)

"Um...I've seem to have forgotten my cash.  Do you accept HESH?"


----------



## rmacqueen (24 Nov 2006)

In typical armour fashion, the crew refuse to go on patrol before morning coffee


----------



## GO!!! (25 Nov 2006)

The LdSH form a defensive perimeter around their Sqn designated PDSS.


----------



## infuntry_boi (25 Nov 2006)

"We are under attack! Protect the supply depot!"


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Nov 2006)

"Back off... get your own Timmies" :tsktsk:


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Nov 2006)

MBT leaguer?

"Double double load!"


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Nov 2006)

_Very quiet voice_ "Hey, over here, bring your shovels.  Didn't they find Saddam in hole just like this."   :  Osama are you in there? We have a steel band waiting for you!" >


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2006)

"No, sergeant, I was NOT licking my scrim!"


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Nov 2006)

Here we see just how versatile the BC soldier is,  as he quickly adapts to his surroundings.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Nov 2006)

A spinoff of a beer commercial:

Here, Sarge! "This Bud's for you."


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Nov 2006)

Disappears before your eyes ... just like a dope fiend.


----------



## rmacqueen (25 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Here we see just how versatile the BC soldier is,  as he quickly adapts to his surroundings.



in Richmond


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Nov 2006)

Unfortunately, the new Canadian camo does not work in A-Stan.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Nov 2006)

"The new 'IMP Doritos snack pack' soon became a patrol favourite."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Nov 2006)

It appeared that Cpl Bloggins was not getting the concept of CIMIC.


----------



## warspite (26 Nov 2006)

Here Hippy Hippy Hippy..... Here Hippy Hippy Hippy.....


----------



## rmacqueen (26 Nov 2006)

Look at all the pretty colours


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Nov 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It appeared that Cpl Bloggins was not getting the concept of CIMIC.



The sign could also read:

Lost cat found.
-Male
-white in colour. 
-Answers to "_BEEP BEEEEEEP!!!_"


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2006)

*"As Is"*


----------



## Trinity (26 Nov 2006)

HoM Found Afghanistan very very lonely


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> HoM Found Afghanistan very very lonely


The new ruck carrying equipment is now in field testing with the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



The funny thing was, HoM's comrades couldn't decide who was more stubborn


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> The sign could also read:
> 
> Lost cat found.
> -Male
> ...




I towt I taw a puddy tat!  I did, I did see a puddy tat!


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


New meaning to the term "pack mule."


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Upon meeting Trinity all HoM could say was...

"Who knew when I called Trinity a jacka$$ how right I was"


----------



## Trinity (26 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> "Who knew when I called Trinity a jacka$$ how right I was"



How Ironic... since I'm the one on the left!!?!??!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> How Ironic... since I'm the one on the left!!?!??!



How Ironic indeed!  I don't recall you being my gunner.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Nov 2006)

Why arctic pattern mules were issued instead of CADPAT AR was anyones guess.


----------



## career_radio-checker (27 Nov 2006)

This kinda reminds me of the 'Black knight' episode of _Family Guy_

Black knight: What's your fat a$$ doing here?!!

HOM: (Fill in your response here)


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Nov 2006)

learing my lesson STAY the FOOK DOWN!


----------



## Shamrock (27 Nov 2006)

"Actually Sir, we ride the goat in to town..."


----------



## Trinity (27 Nov 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> "Actually Sir, we ride the goat in to town..."



BEST INSIDE JOKE YET!!!

I know that punchline  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2006)

That IS the punchline


----------



## Trinity (27 Nov 2006)

Captain (Army)  Scarlet said:
			
		

> That IS the punchline



What punchline....?  

it's what the troops told me last year... after a long week in the field..  :-X :-\


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Nov 2006)

edit good little picture but not worth the scorn. Here's a picture that doesn't put canadian soldiers in the spotlight.


----------



## infuntry_boi (29 Nov 2006)

Soldier on bike: watch my back. k?
Soldier on trailer: how can i watch your back if i'm facing the other way?


----------



## Trinity (29 Nov 2006)

If anyone wonders how to be a Cpl for life in the CF.....

Take a stupid picture like this.. get it published on the internet.

Career STOP!

 ;D


----------



## Juvat (29 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Following the Government's new 'Clean Air Act,' DND looks at ways it can help save the environment.



Pte Bloggins was tired of being bullied by the other tricyclers in the unit and resorted to the use of force.


----------



## bcbarman (29 Nov 2006)

Could be worse, they could have given you a bike with training wheels.


----------



## Trinity (30 Nov 2006)

One of these things is NOT like the other
One of these things is not the same.....

oh sesame street... how I miss thee.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> One of these things is NOT like the other
> One of these things is not the same.....
> 
> oh sesame street... how I miss thee.



It's kind of obvious.  There are five men and one helicopter.  Duh.


----------



## cplcaldwell (30 Nov 2006)

The crew chief, despite the self assured look on his face, had his mind racing...

DAMN that officer is tooo close to the trigger on that PIG..._did I put it on 'SAFE'..._

"Sir, two things, 
first, take that shite lickin grin off yer mug, 
next, slllloowwlllyy, verryyyy sloowllly take your left hand off the weapon..."


----------



## GO!!! (30 Nov 2006)

Boy, these 14 inch boot bayonets sure come in handy for pickin my tooth and opening MREs!


----------



## infuntry_boi (30 Nov 2006)

Episode 1 of "Men in DesertCamo"


----------



## career_radio-checker (30 Nov 2006)

hmmm... 4 Americans, an out of place character, and a helicopter... a certain song comes to mind...

AMERICA, F*$&K YA! GOING TO SAVE THE MOTHER F*#$ING DAY
AMERICA, FREEDOM IS THE ONLY WAY!  :threat:


From now on Trinity shall be called, 'Spotswood'


----------



## armyvern (30 Nov 2006)

Mmmm HOT!!!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2006)

"OK So I am where in this map?...whats that not a map....But has lines and everything, I was a WO in cadet's I know what a map looks like damnit!"


----------



## gaspasser (30 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Mmmm HOT!!!  ;D


What???
The Helo?
The GPMG?

Or is it the "cute" guys?

Someone needs a trip to the mainland again????


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

>



This is where I sign up for the sex-a-holics anonymous meeting, right?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

>



"This is where i rear-ended that car officer........."


----------



## Trinity (1 Dec 2006)

No one knows who wrote 

"for a good time call" before her name.


----------



## Pea (1 Dec 2006)

Bunch of meanies! Some sweet girl took the time to go to a Red Rally and write a support message for the troops in Afghanistan, and you're all making fun of her.

You should be ashamed!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

>



"Just make an "X" right ?"


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

>



"Thank God those annulment papers were ready as soon as I got back from Mexico!"


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Dec 2006)

" I'm not leavin here without saying something on this here "map". What I look like Jack Layton or somebody?

_...Dear ( blank) I like to ride ponies instead of riding bikes ..._


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Dec 2006)

Ok, careful, careful, darn, I went coloured outside the lines  :'(


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2006)

Actual sidewalk paintings by Julian Beever


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Dec 2006)

Hey, that Seal got my money; some one get me a club


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Dec 2006)

"Can I rock the boat?"


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 Dec 2006)

"Watch me walk  on water"  ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> What???
> The Helo?
> The GPMG?
> 
> ...



Oh please. It's the guys damnit!! I love a guy in uniform...it says alot about them!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

>



Pea!! Is that you?? (It certainly looks like it's you...) Don't you know how to spell your name yet??


----------



## gaspasser (2 Dec 2006)

Hmmm, now that you mention it?? ;D

"I wonder if my hubby will get this message this time?"


----------



## Pea (2 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Pea!! Is that you?? (It certainly looks like it's you...) Don't you know how to spell your name yet??



 :-[....Yes that would be me. Came across myself online in the Western Sentinel.. Had no idea I even had my picture taken.

Yes I can spell my name..   I was trying to think of something very "thoughtful" to put on the banner.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Dec 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> :-[....Yes that would be me. Came across myself online in the Western Sentinel.. Had no idea I even had my picture taken.
> 
> Yes I can spell my name..   I was trying to think of something very "thoughtful" to put on the banner.  ;D



Ahaa!! I knew it was you. Nice pic. LOL. Maybe I'll find one of me to post!!  ;D


----------



## Pea (2 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ahaa!! I knew it was you. Nice pic. LOL. Maybe I'll find one of me to post!!  ;D



Thanks.. LOL. Too bad they showed the world I need to redye my roots to my nice red hair color. LOL.... shhh, Pea is actually a brunette. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Trinity (2 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ahaa!! I knew it was you. Nice pic. LOL. Maybe I'll find one of me to post!!  ;D



See.. Vern.


I've put many pictures of people here specifically to mock them.  And yet
although I've had a picture or two of your I didn't.  Why?

Because when I leave the army 20 or 30 years from now I don't want
to find out that I have a 5 sets extra cadpat , a radio, SF kit for the c9
 and a LAV signed out on my docs.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Because when I leave the army 20 or 30 years from now I don't want
> to find out that I have a 5 sets extra cadpat , a radio,* SF kit for the c9*
> and a LAV signed out on my docs.



Yeah - those often come in handy!  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Yeah - those often come in handy!  ;D



Yeah specially as a Chaplain  :


----------



## Burrows (3 Dec 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Yeah specially as a Chaplain  :


Does the LAV come in a "god mobile" variant?


----------



## Shamrock (3 Dec 2006)

Smite Battle Heathens in Open On!


----------



## Jacqueline (4 Dec 2006)

That little "phoque" took my money.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

>


"  Ok Camochick....but its the last time i post your bail !!! "


----------



## joonrooj (5 Dec 2006)

Taken from the NSaskR's website nsaskr.ca


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Dec 2006)

What kind of milking machine is this  ???


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Dec 2006)

Hey Jimbo, that's  purdy hawaiian shirt ya got there.  How 'bout you run out into that field over there, and see if we can find ya.

c'mear kimmy, let's show jimbo how we "cull" the herd....

dileas

tess


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Dec 2006)

Canada is trying out new theatre-specific camouflage. DND has yet to approve its use outside of Canada, so here we see the camouflage pattern for CFB Wainwright.


----------



## bcbarman (5 Dec 2006)

Cows with guns:

For those that do not get the reference: http://youtube.com/watch?v=a5s5qGg01nE

Chickens on choppers


----------



## Pea (5 Dec 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> "  Ok Camochick....but its the last time i post your bail !!! "



HAHAHHA Nice!  :rofl:


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Dec 2006)

And now for something slightly off topic yet still entertaining.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Dec 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>


I can see iron in milk, but lead?


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Dec 2006)

Milk me with cold hands again and you'll regret it


----------



## NL_engineer (5 Dec 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=41921.0;attach=14449;image

Now kids, You WILL drink milk; or else...


----------



## infuntry_boi (6 Dec 2006)

"Dang it! Still not high enough. Looks like we need another one!"


----------



## career_radio-checker (6 Dec 2006)

You see, Sir? I told you tanks can't fly.


----------



## mysteriousmind (6 Dec 2006)

Sir, this the new way of parking a tank sir... take less space...The only trouble...is keeping the crew inside Sir!!


----------



## Magravan (6 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> You see, Sir? I told you tanks can't fly.



You see Sir? Despite not having any ammo, my boy's still managed to take out the last Taliban fighter... What do you mean, fired?


----------



## Shamrock (6 Dec 2006)

Famous last words: 
"Let's let the gunner drive."

(or, on behalf of the DLF)

"Driver, the only reason why you have an IC is because when we mentioned ripping the mic off your headset the siggy had a canary.  Now STFU and advance."


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Dec 2006)

Great... I spilled my beer.


----------



## warspite (6 Dec 2006)

But the directions said to take a left after the big rock....


----------



## gaspasser (6 Dec 2006)

"The IDF, in an attempt to break the world land speed record, discovered that their Merkeva tanks absolutely cannot fly."


----------



## probum non poenitet (6 Dec 2006)

"Quick! Blow the gravy ballast!"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Dec 2006)

OK driver...lets talk about the command...S  T  O  P.


----------



## infuntry_boi (7 Dec 2006)

You... Should... Have... Bought... A.... Squirrel...

That's from RatRace (thought it would work here too)


----------



## Trinity (7 Dec 2006)

Well..  now that I have pictures of Vern.... that she posted first

It's fair game!


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Dork!!


----------



## Trinity (7 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


At the award ceremony for ql3

Vern is seen receiving the award for candidate most likely to switch Elements  ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

AirForceVern, now ArmyVern, cuts High-Ranking-Naval-Guy-Not-Named-Vern from silly Halifax Divisions photo.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Dec 2006)

I'm not touching this one, Trin....you may be able to save or condemn my sould, but Vern...Vern can access my clothing docs.


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm not touching this one, Trin....you may be able to save or condemn my sould, but Vern...Vern can access my clothing docs.



Mysteriously, Trinity looses all of his LogisticCorp points and has to go out and use real money this Holiday season to buy presents. Meanwhile, Vern is able to get matching gabardine sets for her family.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Mysteriously, Trinity looses all of his LogisticCorp points and has to go out and use real money this Holiday season to buy presents. Meanwhile, Vern is able to get matching gabardine sets for her family.



Trinity: "Heh...Ah, I got Vern on that one...What the Hell? How do I have a 10,000$ Server on my docs????"


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Trinity: "Heh...Ah, I got Vern on that one...What the Hell? How do I have a 10,000$ Server on my docs????"


"...and how on EARTH did I end up with a Leopard C2 on my clothing docs????"


----------



## Magravan (7 Dec 2006)

Now that's power... It's Vern's picture, but people are still ribbing Trinity 

But... seeing how Vern has a sense of humour.. (I hope)

"This had to be retouched... Did they even have colour photos back then?"


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

How 'bout....

"Damn I look better in blue; now back to work on Trinity's Clothing docs...."


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> How 'bout....
> 
> "Damn I look better in blue; now back to work on Trinity's Clothing docs...."



Make sure he signed out a 'Skyhook' on his clothing docs


----------



## Trinity (7 Dec 2006)

Just remember... 


this life is temporary

the afterlife is forever.....

I know who I would make fun of (or not) .....  ;D


----------



## Yrys (7 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> this life is temporary
> 
> the afterlife is forever.....



EXACTLY !

So Vern may not have enough time to excuse people making fun of her/with her,
so tha't left you ! You will have forever to understand and forgive people!


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Currently busy issuing Trinity:

1 pair horns;
1 each forked tongue;
1 each horrible red tail;
2 each red cats-eyes;
10 each claws; and 
1 each really "hot" red spandex uniform.


----------



## Yrys (7 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> 1 each really "hot" red spandex uniform.



Vern, add some sheaving cream, for the spandex to fit...


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2006)

Aren't you short changing him on his entitlement to claws?  He should get twenty.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Aren't you short changing him on his entitlement to claws?  He should get twenty.



But if she issued him 20, there will be none left on the shelf incase someone else needs some.


----------



## Trinity (7 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Currently busy issuing Trinity:
> 
> 1 pair horns;
> 1 each forked tongue;
> ...



Whats the NSN on those?  are they country code  21   or 00 or 01  Issue    ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Dec 2006)

Trinity dressed as the devil... hmmm
Now THAT is a sermon I'd attend (minus the spandex for the children's sake)


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> But if she issued him 20, there will be none left on the shelf incase someone else needs some.



Then his hands or his feet would look 'human' and that would only confuse his poor mind as to which should or should not have the claws.  (Please note:  Shoes are not one of his fashion accessories.)  It would also set him up for ridicule by non-devils and devils alike, as being a 'half 'n half' and not truly a pure devil.  He would only be able to do half the job, and productivity would go down, (but only at half the rate that it should).


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Whats the NSN on those?  are they country code  21   or 00 or 01  Issue    ;D



I think there are a lot of "6's" in the NSN.


----------



## Yrys (7 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> (minus the spandex for the children's sake)



You WANT him naked ? ICHH!


----------



## Trinity (7 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think there are a lot of "6's" in the NSN.



oh.. there would be..

but my previous post was a little humour for supply tech's only.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> But if she issued him 20, there will be none left on the shelf incase someone else needs some.



Issuing 211RadOp:

His "I'm with Trinity forever" pass.
and 10 each claws.

Sorry guys, now I'm all out of claws. You'll have to fight each other for them.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Issuing 211RadOp:
> 
> His "I'm with Trinity forever" pass.
> and 10 each claws.
> ...



Wow, I've never been issued something without asking for it first!


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never been issued something without asking for it first!


I aim to please.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Dec 2006)

I'm tempted to go to clothing stores to see if there's anything extra on my docs...


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to go to clothing stores to see if there's anything extra on my docs...


Nah, don't worry about it. I'll look after them for you.  >


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Nah, don't worry about it. I'll look after them for you.  >



"Waddya Mean I don't have anything issued to me??? OK, FINE! Just issue me everything then...WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT SHOWS ME AS ELEMENT: SEA?????"


----------



## Danjanou (7 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> ....WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT SHOWS ME AS ELEMENT: SEA?????"



Followed by "how come HMCS Vancouver shows as being issued to me personally?"


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Followed by "how come HMCS Vancouver shows as being issued to me personally?"


Now, you see, if I was a crew member on board I would see that as a good thing.
"Actually, Sir, my name is on it."


----------



## Shamrock (7 Dec 2006)

.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Listen, that contest is looooooooooooooong over now.


----------



## Trinity (7 Dec 2006)

To quote Bruce




			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Mod's have long memories, thats all.



It may be over, but it will never be forgotten.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2006)

Now........I am sure I saw that someplace here before.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

Hijacked from the Gallery.


Ohhhh, look it's *Army*Vern being presented her prize by the extremely shy Mr. Bobbitt for "Best Inanimate Object Photo" in the Army.ca  Photo Contest!!


----------



## Shamrock (8 Dec 2006)

> Hijacked from the Gallery.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, look it's *Army*Vern being presented her prize by the extremely shy Mr. Bobbitt for "Best Inanimate Intimate Object Photo" in the Army.ca  Photo Contest!!




There.  Fixed that for you.


----------



## recoverygod (8 Dec 2006)

$1.00 Used shoes
$10.00  used rocket
touching another man's rear  priceless


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> There.  Fixed that for you.



    

Service Number please???


----------



## career_radio-checker (8 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Service Number please???



uh ohhh looks like someone's getting a CF-18  (too snazy) ...SeaKing signed out to them.


----------



## Shamrock (8 Dec 2006)

Me: Seriously, I think I would have remembered signing for EuroDisney.

Sup Tech: Sorry buds, cough it up.  Also, says here you signed for a camoflauged thong bikini.  That's gotta come back, too.


----------



## Trinity (8 Dec 2006)

recoverygod said:
			
		

> $1.00 Used shoes
> $10.00  used rocket
> touching another man's rear  priceless




Wow...

random comment ..  I believe this goes back
to the picture on the first page (80 pages ago)  SWEET  ;D

Still funny, but the poor guy has 80 more pages to read  
Always good to have someone new join the game.


----------



## Burrows (8 Dec 2006)

Trinity may have god, but Vern has the socks.


----------



## Juvat (8 Dec 2006)

I thought you said we were at a topless beach!


----------



## career_radio-checker (8 Dec 2006)

macho dude to babe on the beach: "In aswer to your question, something like that."  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (8 Dec 2006)

.


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

Edited: I have soooo kept that pic.

I am so...keeping this pic!!  >

Vern


----------



## cplcaldwell (8 Dec 2006)

Umm .. deleted on request...


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> _There now all you smart as* buggers see if *I* end up with a 'big cat' on my clothing docs! ;D_


Walk on over to clothing and see....... >


----------



## cplcaldwell (8 Dec 2006)

Damme, that didn't go well, all I was trying to do was cozy up and get that cot I can't find written off...


----------



## Trinity (8 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Trinity may have god, but Vern has the socks.



Kyle.

You are right for so many reasons that you aren't aware of.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Dec 2006)

I TOLD you there was going to be a submarine race!!!!


----------



## Burrows (8 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Kyle.
> 
> You are right for so many reasons that you aren't aware of.  ;D


Uhhh, backing away slowly, yeah, thats right.


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Uhhh, backing away slowly, yeah, thats right.



What's the matter Kyle, you didn't like my socks??  ;D

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53899/post-487845.html#msg487845


----------



## Burrows (8 Dec 2006)

I remember those socks vern, but last I knew, they didn't have an NSN. 

I'd better start being nice now so that you'll give me what I need when I join up. I'd rather not have to parade in 1x Boxers, Heart Pattern.


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'd better start being nice now so that you'll give me what I need when I join up. I'd rather not have to parade in 1x Boxers, Heart Pattern *Bunnies, Killer bunnies.*


 (and you are too young to remember that particular commercial)

 ;D


----------



## Burrows (8 Dec 2006)

I can imagine it now, going for initial issue of kit and being told "Sorry sir, it says here you've already got everything you need, as well as 3 tanks, 2 LSVWs, 2 ships, a submarine, and all of 1RCR."


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I can imagine it now, going for initial issue of kit and being told "Sorry sir, it says here you've already got everything you need, as well as 3 tanks, 2 LSVWs, 2 ships, a submarine, and all of 1RCR."



I _once_ had a firetruck on mine...it's not all that bad!!


----------



## Burrows (8 Dec 2006)

Yeah, but how to I explain that I've lost the Keys to the HMCS Manatee (or some other *FEAR AND AWE INSPIRING* marine mammal)


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I can imagine it now, going for initial issue of kit and being told "Sorry sir, it says here you've already got everything you need, as well as 3 tanks, 2 LSVWs, 2 ships, a submarine, and all of 1RCR."



Don't worry, its not all that bad except for the sub  ;D (I'd hate to be the one filling out the lost/damaged kit report for a sunken sub).  All you is control the kit with an IRON fist  :threat:, and make everyone fill out a loan card (DND 638).


----------



## career_radio-checker (8 Dec 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Don't worry, its not all that bad except for the sub  ;D (I'd hate to be the one filling out the lost/damaged kit report for a sunken sub).  All you is control the kit with an IRON fist  :threat:, and make everyone fill out a loan card (DND 638).



Filling out the lost stores report:

Item: x1 submarine, black
Date lost: 08 Dec 06
Possible loc of lost item: somewhere at the bottom of the ocean...

Vern you want to help me out filling this in properly?


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Filling out the lost stores report:
> 
> Item: x1 submarine, black
> Date lost: 08 Dec 06
> ...



Sure:

"I'm afraid this MLR is going to require an MPIR and a BOI before I can even begin to assist!!"  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (8 Dec 2006)

OIC.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Filling out the lost stores report:
> 
> Item: x1 submarine, black
> Date lost: 08 Dec 06
> Possible loc of lost item: somewhere at the bottom of the ocean...



Circumstances surrounding loss/theft of item: _Went on shore leave, someone forgot to tie up submarine. May have floated away or been stolen_

Member to accept responsibility/financial recovery?: _I'm going with "no"_


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I _once_ had a firetruck on mine...it's not all that bad!!


I had a Cougar with no turret on my docs at one time.


----------



## Trinity (9 Dec 2006)

Pte. Bloggins studies his range card carefully.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Dec 2006)

Added to EIS for the new Really Slow but Heavily Armoured Vehicle Wheeled  (RSHVW) along with spade, axe and tire jack.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Dec 2006)

Winning the Hearts and Minds: One Pervert at a Time!


----------



## Black Watch (9 Dec 2006)

Here comes the RSM


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Dec 2006)

Captain Scarlet said:
			
		

> Winning the Hearts and Minds: One Pervert at a Time!


  Is that your pistol I see or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2006)

Which of the Wagon Wheel Reich searched your kit?

I'll have that man shot - Afghanistan is a naked woman free zone.


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Dec 2006)

Sir, we're ready for the move order... Sir? Sir? oh my.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Pte. Bloggins studies his range card carefully.



Funny thing is, if that's who I think it is, he was staff on my QL3's, and he saw this:


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, if that's who I think it is, he was staff on my QL3's, and he saw this:



Urge to say something embarrasing about Des too.. great... hard to resist. Must not  :-X start picture war... OH GOD I need a smoke!


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, if that's who I think it is, he was staff on my QL3's, and he saw this:


"With jugs the size of watermelons" Who knew religion could be so fun?


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Dec 2006)

ok I got one that is neutral

Trinity lends Sig_Des 'The Good Book'.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Which of the Wagon Wheel Reich searched your kit?
> 
> I'll have that man shot - Afghanistan is a naked woman free zone.



GO!! It is only a naked-woman-free zone until the first care packages arrive. No need to smuggle it into theatre,  Canada Post now delivers it for free.

Caption - "Thanks Honey, your care packages make me warm and tingly in all of those familiar places."


----------



## Gramps (10 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Which of the Wagon Wheel Reich searched your kit?
> 
> I'll have that man shot - Afghanistan is a naked woman free zone.


I just hope I can have the opportunity to search yours....being a member of the "Wagon Wheel Reich" and all...lol  Cheers.


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2006)

Gramps said:
			
		

> I just hope I can have the opportunity to search yours....being a member of the "Wagon Wheel Reich" and all...lol  Cheers.



Hey, not even the MPs feel the need to wear a red identifying armband and gruffly demand "papers" whenever I see them!  ;D


----------



## Gramps (10 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Hey, not even the MPs feel the need to wear a red identifying armband and gruffly demand "papers" whenever I see them!  ;D


The red armband is purely for distraction while I am looking through your kit.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

Hey Gramps, I can see someone's kit going to the south pole.


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hey Gramps, I can see someone's kit going to the south pole.



Gramps and I are in cahoots. All 61 of GO!!!'s barrack boxes full of kit will be travelling together; one way.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

_All 61 of GO!!!'s barrack boxes full of kit _ 
And who said never pee off traffic techs, supply techs, fin clerks and truckers?
 :


----------



## Gramps (10 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Gramps and I are in cahoots. All 61 of GO!!!'s barrack boxes full of kit will be travelling together; one way.


The Librarian,
You may not know this but you and I have actually served together once before (in 2003) so I am sure we can come up with something.


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2006)

Gramps said:
			
		

> The Librarian,
> You may not know this but you and I have actually served together once before (in 2003) so I am sure we can come up with something.


Da Gulf?


----------



## Gramps (10 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Da Gulf?


You bet, I was one of the shipper/receivers there


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Dec 2006)

Bah!!! You support trades do nothing to instill fear in me!!!  The miltary can live without you.. 
[me=Bzzliteyr]ducks and hides under his puter desk.[/me]


----------



## gaspasser (11 Dec 2006)

;D
And so you should be fearful of us.   
Hmm, Bzzliteyr suddenly finds himself in Alert with NO winter kit and only the CADPAT on his back and his kit bags are somewhere in the Pacific Rim plus he has one HMCS Nowhere on his docs and the MPs are looking for him with regards some missing F-34 jet fuel.
 ;D
It pays not to foll around with us Log types.... 

PS.   Gramps, I'm on course with your boss, nice guy. ;D


----------



## Magravan (11 Dec 2006)

And be careful that they don't find a way to arrange it so that the computer desk that you are cowering under doesn't get repossessed by the CF trying to recover funds


----------



## rmacqueen (11 Dec 2006)

Hmmm, and apparently he took more leave then entitled to, should have been paying R&Q since 1910 and isn't entitled to his first incentive until 2011.  Never mess with a clerk >


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2006)

Your radio freqs and crypto are out of date? Are you sure? No, sorry, don't have anymore lithium batteries...You only get niCad...

Why whatever do you mean you can't log into your DIN account?


----------



## gaspasser (11 Dec 2006)

So basically what we're saying is WE support trades rock.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Dec 2006)

hmm, I am considering rethinking what I stated earlier....

Yes, that right.. without combat arms, you would have no one to support!!

COMBAT ARMS RULE!!!!

[me=Bzzliteyr]decides it's time to try a different approach and has shaken the hornet's nest very well...[/me]

nuff said.


Suicidal??? Maybe.. but hey.. it's only Vern, a traffic tech and a clerk.. what do I have to worry about?


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> hmm, I am considering rethinking what I stated earlier....
> 
> Yes, that right.. without combat arms, you would have no one to support!!
> 
> ...



You forgot the Sig, but I think Des may side with you


----------



## GAP (11 Dec 2006)

> Suicidal??? Maybe.. but hey.. it's only Vern, a traffic tech and a clerk.. what do I have to worry about?




Ohhh....that's gonna hurt......


----------



## gaspasser (11 Dec 2006)

Hu hrrmm, you forgot the guy that works with jet fuel.
Ya know, the stuff that goes REAALLLYYY   *boom*.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Dec 2006)

No there is a combat arms triad that makes stuff go BOOM, and there the same guys you call when you drive into a mine field  ;D


----------



## Trinity (11 Dec 2006)

Lets stop this... and get back to the thread.


It's a bird
It's a plane

forget it.. it's just Rice0031


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> You forgot the Sig, but I think Des may side with you



NL, Have we met? 'Cuz it's like you know me  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Dec 2006)

Fine, no more slagging.  Here's my contribution:


----------



## gaspasser (11 Dec 2006)

Damn, do they still do that for sh*ts and giggles?

I'm amazed that the kit is actually inside the building.


----------



## Trinity (12 Dec 2006)

This was a relatively good day at CFLRS


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2006)

Vern was here!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Dec 2006)

I see they are trying the new 'University dorm' camouflage. Can you spot the sniper?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2006)

Private Bloggins was relatively surprised at the MCpls reaction when snarkily asked "Well, how would YOU make my bed better, MCpl?"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

>



After the the pictures of the RSMs personal quarters were posted in the Jnr Ranks mess, inspections took a slight turn for the worst...


----------



## Trinity (12 Dec 2006)

Standards on course seem to be more lax than on years past.


----------



## GO!!! (12 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Standards on course seem to be more lax than on years past.



True story - that man should be duck walking around the building in marching order carrying that barrack box above his head.


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> True story - that man should be duck walking around the building in marching order carrying that barrack box above his head.



At least he got a barrack box. According to the supply clerks down at NDHQ I'm not 'entitled' to one. 
Apparently there is a shortage, yet other CF members are able to get 3 or 4?!!! And there not going on tour!


Sorry, That's a rant for another thread.


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> At least he got a barrack box. According to the supply clerks down at NDHQ I'm not 'entitled' to one.
> Apparently there is a shortage, yet other CF members are able to get 3 or 4?!!! And there not going on tour!
> Sorry, That's a rant for another thread.



Check the messages!! It's a national recall by NDHQ.

Everyone who has more than one, who is not slated for deployment must return all but one each. Critical shortages. They are needed desperately for people who are deploying.

So that Supply Tech _was_ correct!!

And for all of you reading this who have got more than one each...who are saying to yourselves..."well I'll wait til they come after me..."

Why not just take it in ASAP. The troops who are deploying need them more than you do. This public service announcement brought to you by one of those Supply Techs currently in the middle of recalling copious amounts of barrack boxes....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Check the messages!! It's a national recall by NDHQ.
> 
> Everyone who has more than one, who is not slated for deployment must return all but one each. Critical shortages. they are needed for people who are deploying.
> 
> ...



Really?!? I got a message from LFAA ordering me to turn in my one and only barracks box because of "operational shortage" in the Atlantic Area.


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2006)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Really?!? I got a message from LFAA ordering me to turn in my one and only barracks box because of "operational shortage" in the Atlantic Area.


"Operational" shortage in the "Atlantic area." Hmmmm. Task Force pers....deploying.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Dec 2006)

This was a point on the G4 side to our Cmdr at the last O Gp I was at.  They need em now for 1-07.  

Not sure why.  Doesn't matter.  I have none now.   ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Dec 2006)

I've a (possibly stupid) question. Why are the electrical outlets upside down in that photo? Is it a DND thing?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Dec 2006)

I have a question for you Imbeault.. why are you checking out my electrical outlets??? You sick electrical outlet checker outer!!!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I have a question for you Imbeault.. why are you checking out my electrical outlets??? You sick electrical outlet checker outer!!!!



Any checking out should be done by a professional career-checker... like me  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (12 Dec 2006)

WRT the upside down electrical outlets.  
Actually they are not.  Having the ground out on top prevents shorts if something slides/falls down the wall and cuts thru the plug.  I've asked that about the ones in the Q that are actually upside down with the + and - plugs on tops.  It's an electician thing.  
 ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Pte (R) Bloggins couldn't understand why Lt (N) Skipper was upset during the inspection.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2006)

After his inspection ended in disaster, Pte Bloggins whipped out his "Time Out" card and walked off in a snit.


----------



## Shamrock (12 Dec 2006)

Upon further review, Tpr Rincewind considered throwing a partially opened bottle of ipecac into his Luggage a bad idea.


----------



## bcbarman (12 Dec 2006)

Jelly doughnut??  where??


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I have a question for you Imbeault.. why are you checking out my electrical outlets??? You sick electrical outlet checker outer!!!!


Future ambition of mine, what can I say  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Dec 2006)

Okay, more fresh meat.. this one should be very open to quotation type comments.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2006)

"Ok guys, this isn't funny...where's the rest of my tank?"


----------



## Munxcub (12 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

>



"Well here's your problem..."


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

I put the 19 Socket down right here........


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Dec 2006)

Did anyone see where my contact fell?


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Dec 2006)

hmm, it looks like a problem with the flux-compacitor.


----------



## warspite (12 Dec 2006)

"Oh I see the problem now.... *WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE'RE OUT OF DUCKTAPE*"


----------



## Trinity (12 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> hmm, it looks like a problem with the flux-compacitor.



When I worked at Sunnybrook hospital.. there was a broken bed in the side hallway

Someone had written on it..  Broken -  Flux  compacitator needs replacing

Someone else then came along later and wrote "Can't obtain light speed"

It continued on with a few others.. not that I can remember... was funny though.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

>


"Um, guys, we better look busy.  You KNOW that Captain Scarlet can see WTP from his house.  Heck, I even heard he has his own permanent call sign on Range Control!"


----------



## cplcaldwell (12 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>



Captain Scarlet, sir, for the fortieth time, your golf clubs will _not_ fit in there!!!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

Captain Scarlet said:
			
		

> "Um, guys, we better look busy.  You KNOW that Captain Scarlet can see WTP from his house.  Heck, I even heard he has his own permanent call sign on Range Control!"



You living in the ruins of the Ponderosa?


----------



## GO!!! (12 Dec 2006)

Nope, there's no way to get you in this way either Sgt, like I said, you either lube up or we have to install a larger hatch.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Dec 2006)

Crap, speaking of Ponderosa George, might it be possible that your name in permanently written in some concrete up at Petersville?  Once, I was waiting for a ride right by the PV medical shack when I glanced down and saw your name on a piece of cement.  I took a cameraphone pic, I must try to see where I uploaded it.. wait out.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Crap, speaking of Ponderosa George, might it be possible that your name in permanently written in some concrete up at Petersville?  Once, I was waiting for a ride right by the PV medical shack when I glanced down and saw your name on a piece of cement.  I took a cameraphone pic, I must try to see where I uploaded it.. wait out.



That would be pretty cool if it was..... Now we must know.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Crap, speaking of Ponderosa George, might it be possible that your name in permanently written in some concrete up at Petersville?  Once, I was waiting for a ride right by the PV medical shack when I glanced down and saw your name on a piece of cement.  I took a cameraphone pic, I must try to see where I uploaded it.. wait out.


Mr.Wallace...a Vandal? No way!!   Well, that I will have to see.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2006)

Having met Mr. Wallace, I'm having this funny image in my head, him wearing his signature army.ca cap, and spray painting his name on a wall!  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (12 Dec 2006)

The problem...is quite simple...have you started it....


----------



## GO!!! (12 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> Having met Mr. Wallace, I'm having this funny image in my head, him wearing his signature army.ca cap, and spray painting his name on a wall!  ;D



More like a sepia print of him in wool uniform and puttees, Ross Rifle on the ground next to him, his horse eating oats behind him, and he writing his name with the guidon pole in this strange new invention called "poured concrete" which unbelievably  (at the time) was to replace cobblestone.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Dec 2006)

His UER is as thick as a bible...


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> More like a sepia print of him in wool uniform and puttees, Ross Rifle on the ground next to him, his horse eating oats behind him, and he writing his name with the guidon pole in this strange new invention called "poured concrete" which unbelievably  (at the time) was to replace cobblestone.



 :rofl:


----------



## Shamrock (12 Dec 2006)

"Okay, now where the hell are we supposed to sleep?"


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2006)

"Yeah....umm....you know how I said I'd dry your clothes for you? Well, your gitch is in there somewhere...yeah...all of them"


----------



## TN2IC (12 Dec 2006)

What does it mean "Errichtet in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland"?


----------



## Shamrock (12 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> His UER is as thick as a bible...



And predates it.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Dec 2006)

New Trooper: There's a West Germany?


----------



## Shamrock (12 Dec 2006)

Hey guys!  I figure, if we hook up the entire sqn in series like this, then pump up the submergence hydraulics, we _may_ be able to suck some of the ego out of an infantryman!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Crap, speaking of Ponderosa George, might it be possible that your name in permanently written in some concrete up at Petersville?  Once, I was waiting for a ride right by the PV medical shack when I glanced down and saw your name on a piece of cement.  I took a cameraphone pic, I must try to see where I uploaded it.. wait out.



Well, you have my curiousity now........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2006)

Maybe if we squint we'll be able to make out the "is a..." text just below it.


----------



## cplcaldwell (12 Dec 2006)

... written by some disgruntled candidate many years ago who happens now to hold General rank.....


----------



## GO!!! (12 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  I figure, if we hook up the entire sqn in series like this, then pump up the submergence hydraulics, we _may_ be able to suck some of the ego out of an infantryman!



Doubtful, but you will set a higher standard for something you already excel at - sucking!

(oh snap!)


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> ... written by some disgruntled candidate many years ago who happens now to hold General rank.....




Crap!  As Casca, that could have been quite a number.  But subtracting those that have retired.......and then........



[Edit to add quote that statement refers to.]


----------



## cplcaldwell (12 Dec 2006)

How, did I know that would be the answer..... 

Casca is now one of the most popular searches on the internet... as Army.ca members1 (COLLECTIVELY) scratch their heads and mutter.. WTF...

Well done Mr Wallace, as usual I am awestruck...


1 - Okay, _some_ of them....


----------



## gaspasser (12 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> His UER is as thick as a bible...


And was written in sanskrit on clay tablets...
Soory, George, there's just days I feel that my UER needs a forklift to carry around...
 ;D


----------



## gaspasser (12 Dec 2006)

Ok, that's the 710 cap,
And that's the fan that keeps the engine cool,
and over there is the place you put the fuel,
Oh, and that thingy there makes it go.


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Dec 2006)

"Ok, for the last time... Where did you drop the keys?!"


----------



## Shamrock (12 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver, "Ok, that's the 710 cap, and that's the fan that keeps the engine cool, and over there is the place you put the fuel, oh, and that thingy there makes it go...."

2Lt Shamrock, "Where's the blinker fluid go?  Driver's had me running to about 8 POL sheds looking for some."


----------



## GAP (13 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> 2Lt Shamrock, "Where's the blinker fluid go?  Driver's had me running to about 8 POL sheds looking for some."



Right beside the barrels of prop wash and to the left of the frequency grease


----------



## GO!!! (13 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Crap!  As Casca, that could have been quite a number.  But subtracting those that have retired.......and then........



Ahh yes, Casca, the eternal soldier - one of my favorite series - even if it was written in the time of the dinosaurs!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Dec 2006)

Newfie advent calendar


----------



## joonrooj (14 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Newfie advent calendar


I like how the numbers are in no order.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2006)

Joonrooj said:
			
		

> I like how the numbers are in no order.



First time with an Advent Calender, eh?  

We better keep you away from the 'prize'.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Dec 2006)

What I find odd is that it's not Black horse, but some German beer instead!  CAN'T be a newfie advent calendar.  Bavarian, maybe?  (though what any self-respecting Bavarian would drink a beer from Rheinland-Pfalz anyway?)


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Danjanou (14 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Ahh yes, Casca, the eternal soldier - one of my favorite series - even if it was written in the time of the dinosaurs!



Which means George has autographed first editions.  8) (sorry came late and feel the need to keep flogging this dead horse)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> This was a point on the G4 side to our Cmdr at the last O Gp I was at.  They need em now for 1-07.
> 
> Not sure why.  Doesn't matter.  I have none now.   ;D



Same here the Librarian filled me on the why.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Dec 2006)

Okay.. here it is.. the elusive "wallace" picture.  I am now home so I was able to scour my hard drive.

George, is this your doing?


----------



## p_imbeault (14 Dec 2006)

A recently discovered ancient relic from Cretaceous Period, archaeologists are still trying to uncover its true meaning.


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Dec 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> A recently discovered ancient relic from Cretaceous Period, archaeologists are still trying to uncover its true meaning.



Come on now be nice. I thought we were trying to keep a 2000 year max here... Speaking of which, when did Jesus say he was comming back, George?


----------



## Magravan (15 Dec 2006)

And those poor, doomed oCdts looked for some way, ANY way, to let the rest of the world know about the horror that existed there...


----------



## Yrys (15 Dec 2006)

Hum, Imbeault, you know that Georges Wallace have 30 + years of experience in
the military , is a fixture here AND is Directing staff, right ?

(I would have said Permian period myself ; ) )


----------



## p_imbeault (15 Dec 2006)

George, you know you have always been a role model to me


----------



## Shamrock (15 Dec 2006)

And on the 8th day, George said, "Hey Adam!  Check it out, some of this dirt still isn't dry!"


----------



## warspite (15 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> And on the 8th day, George said, "Hey Adam!  Check it out, some of this dirt still isn't dry!"


 :rofl:


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2006)

By George, so the rumors _are_ true about the elusive Wallace! Bad George, Bad!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> And on the 8th day, George said, "Hey Adam!  Check it out, some of this dirt still isn't dry!"



That IS funny!!  :rofl:







An archaeological relic on the same level as the Rosetta stone was discovered recently.


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Dec 2006)

Just had to post this one.  You have to wonder what the history of this particular drill movement is


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Dec 2006)

Keep trying, Yuri....we ALMOST kicked these stupid hats off last time!!!!!!


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Dec 2006)

John Travolta made it look so easy


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just had to post this one.  You have to wonder what the history of this particular drill movement is



John Cleese.  Institute of Funny Walks:

I believe this originated from the Highland Regiments who were stationed in India to form the 'Thin Red Line' of defence, and their exceptionally frightening tactic of scaring the enemy off the Field by raising their kilts, while their weapons were carried at the 'High Port'.  A similar Drill movement is practiced in Greece in the hopes of impressing the young with their dexterity.  On Retirement from these Regiments, many short-timers join Cirque Du Soleil.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2006)

And a one and a two.....C'mon people, get those knees up!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Dec 2006)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


In the lastest SCAN seminar, Pte's Bloggins and Jones prepare for their upcoming gig at the Radio City Music Hall with the Rockettes


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2006)

Those CanCon strippers that Vern booked turned out to be a huge hit with the deployed girls!!


----------



## muffin (15 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

>



Tryouts for the new USO show proved to be very interesting this year....


----------



## Reccesoldier (15 Dec 2006)

More impressive moves from the ministry of silly walks.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2006)

Pte Bloggins realizes he's not looking at a figure 11 target.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Dec 2006)

And NOW, for something completely different.......  _(brit accent of Micheal Palin)_


----------



## gaspasser (15 Dec 2006)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wainwright Anti-Sniper Course.


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Dec 2006)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> More impressive moves from the ministry of silly walks.



...and now for something completely different. A recruit with a cornflake, up his - stop it! Stop it! Stop the program!


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Dec 2006)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



(In your best Bill Murray from Caddy Shack voice) Hello Mr Gopher, I think I will get you this time!


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

>



Oh can you do the Can Can?
If you can then I can
I can Can Can if you Can Can
Can you Can Can


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Dec 2006)

_Must...remember...brain is...hardware...oriented. _ 

Stiff legs = hard kick


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Dec 2006)

"We hate it when Mama puts too much starch in our skivies" said the Siamese twins.


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Dec 2006)

_She doesn't read English and she thought it said S.O.S._


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Dec 2006)

Look the the size of this horse shoe!!!!! I can feel myself getting luckier already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shamrock (16 Dec 2006)

E Tenebris Bats


----------



## Magravan (16 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> E Tenebris Bats



If Batman took over the world, he'd make the new batgear in Russian factories...


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Dec 2006)

Военная Разведка:
Military Intelligence.  Why the bat?  Who knows?
Go here to find out:
http://www.vrazvedka.ru/


----------



## Yrys (16 Dec 2006)

Mmm, then he wouldn't be able to take over the world, wouldn't he ?

Édith : my Cyrillic is a bit rusty, can you refresh my memory ?
           + my latin is no existant .


----------



## Magravan (16 Dec 2006)

Well, this would be his less than brilliant idea that results in his not maintaining his ruling of the world...


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmm, then he wouldn't be able to take over the world, wouldn't he ?
> 
> Édith : my cirylic is a bit rusty, can you refresh my memory ?


Voennaya Razvedka is the latinisation of the Cyrillic


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Dec 2006)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Voennaya Razvedka is the latinisation of the Cyrillic



Which roughly translated, means "From Bacardi Light"


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Which roughly translated, means "From Bacardi Light"


Hmmm, don't know much about booze, but don't the Russians prefer vodka then bacardi? Or is bacardi vodka?  ???


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> bacardi vodka?  ???


Egads...rum.


----------



## Shamrock (16 Dec 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Which roughly translated, means "From Bacardi Light"



I've had similar encounters with copious amounts of rum.  I think it more closely translates to:

"From Bacardi White-Out"


----------



## career_radio-checker (17 Dec 2006)

Holy Toledo Batman! We've been copied!


----------



## TN2IC (17 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> E Tenebris Bats



Gee Comrade Batman... I smell Amerkians ...time to hit the Bat moblie to save mother Russia again.


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Dec 2006)

Lets go in the bat cave and do some bat-security!!!!!


----------



## Magravan (17 Dec 2006)

Haha, Comrade... We'll lull our American friends into a sense of security with a symbol that they recognize, and then we'll stick them into a giant hourglass with sand trickling down, thus spelling their doom!!


----------



## Trinity (17 Dec 2006)

*NEW VIDEO HEADLINES*


I saw this... it's even better than a picture

http://glumbert.com/media/bubbahog



And my "headline" for this video

PT....  good for you...good for me.


----------



## Shamrock (17 Dec 2006)

"Let's see what happens when we put speed in Trooper Bloggin's gravy-filled camelback an hour before the Cancom show..."


----------



## career_radio-checker (17 Dec 2006)

*From 2 rows back* "Oh, for Pete's sake, sit down Trinity!!!!"  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Dec 2006)

Poor number 10 thought he needed some of the attention too.. can't just let the fat guy have fun.  Turns out that guy went straight the CFRC after the show and was immediately recruited!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2006)

Bubba Hog's newest workout album "Sweatin' to the Oldies"

Moves pretty good for a big guy!   :


----------



## joonrooj (17 Dec 2006)

All I know is that that man is extremely dedicated... That, or drunk.


----------



## Trinity (17 Dec 2006)

Joonrooj said:
			
		

> All I know is that that man is extremely dedicated... That, or drunk.



Can't he be both?


----------



## Yrys (17 Dec 2006)

Doesn't anybody recognise a multitasking young man anymore ?

1. loosing fat
2. gaining 5 minutes of fame
3. having fun
4. trying to loose old shirt by swirling it around

(you can add your ones : )


----------



## Trinity (17 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Doesn't anybody recognise a multitasking young man anymore ?
> 
> 1. loosing fat
> 2. gaining 5 minutes of fame
> ...



Put your hands in the air
and wave them like you just don't care


----------



## Yrys (17 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Put your hands in the air
> and wave them like you just don't care



Do you know that's how deaf people applauded ?


----------



## Korus (17 Dec 2006)

Damnit Trinity, you almost made me choke on a cheeto.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Dec 2006)

"sure, I'm topless at a football game, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night....."


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2006)

OK, he's said it enough:

Fred G goes to the ballgame!!  ;D


----------



## medic269 (18 Dec 2006)

CF's new "inside man"


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2006)

Who the heck told HorM he could play with the big humans?


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Dec 2006)

Get that soldier a razor NOW!


----------



## medic269 (18 Dec 2006)

ha ha ok just thought of this one:

Ewok? What Ewok? I'm looking at the guy up front hovering like Jesus...


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Dec 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

>


HoM returns to his old platoon after a speedy recovery in Canuckistan. The only remaining side-effect of his recovery: he has doubled in size.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Dec 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

> Ewok? What Ewok? I'm looking at the guy up front hovering like Jesus...



With David Blaine on point, no-one noticed that Teddy Ruxpin accompanied the patrol.


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 Dec 2006)

The new soldier of the US army : The ewok...He is so cute that no one would shoot it...making it the perfect soldier.


----------



## Pearson (18 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Who the heck told HorM he could play with the big humans?


 :rofl:


----------



## bcbarman (18 Dec 2006)

Try this one:


Hmm, colour blind, no opposable thumbs, and has a bad habit of licking himself in public.  Well, he is head and shoulders above a few airforce types I met at the mess


----------



## Trinity (18 Dec 2006)

And now... for the R rated version of the movie hit "Cats Vs. Dogs"


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Dec 2006)

Gang members will have something new to fear this year, after the launching of Toronto's new K-9 unit.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2006)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty........


----------



## TN2IC (18 Dec 2006)

R2D2 is that you???

My lord, you seem to be trap on such a floating device!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Dec 2006)

No pic there my trucking buddie


----------



## TN2IC (18 Dec 2006)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> No pic there my trucking buddie





 ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Gang members will have something new to fear this year, after the launching of Toronto's new K-9 unit.



Red Rover, Red rover, send the Taliban right over!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



PULL!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>


Now I will get those pesky squirrels


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Now I will get those pesky squirrels



And most of the forest


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2006)

Anyone else notice buddy pouting in the lower left corner?

"The PO said I couldn't shoot it anymore...knock the mast off ONE tall ship, and if follows you forever"


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Dec 2006)

R2D2's big brother?


----------



## Trinity (18 Dec 2006)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> R2D2's *big *brother?



Is that pun on purpose?


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Dec 2006)

Oops


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Dec 2006)

Some puns are fun, some big guns are dangerous.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Dec 2006)

I'll get that fly.. dont worry!!!!!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2006)

So?  "X" marks the spot?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Dec 2006)

Hmm.. I have seen that X somewhere before.. oh yeah!!! It was from the last person who linked to a picture and it didn't work!!

I find it easier to upload the picture myself.. guarantees success.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



C'mon..pull my finger !!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> linked to a picture and it didn't work!!



yeah, the picture works fine here. I went through the help tab and looked it up. Any idea what i did that make it go poof?


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 Dec 2006)

ho no...big gun makes big nois...and I forgot on shore the earmuff they told not to forget....


----------



## Trinity (18 Dec 2006)




----------



## MikeL (18 Dec 2006)

One reason why you don't mess with MikeL's computer when he leaves the room


----------



## GO!!! (18 Dec 2006)

Here you see the new DND HQ environmental dress, tux and tails with the new brown beret, worn in the same manner as the other colors!


----------



## Franko (18 Dec 2006)

Here is your new *career manager*.....straight off the local car lot!

"Do I have a deal on a posting to (insert nightmare posting of your prefrence here) on IR with no chance of parole for 2 years!"

Regards


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Dec 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> One reason why you don't mess with MikeL's computer when he leaves the room



This submariner still needs a little more time to adjust to Army life? :warstory:


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Dec 2006)

Trinity,

Top right corner of the Tux shot, I think I recognize that nose...but...I can't put my finger on it.  Only the nose knows for sure.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2006)

The soldiers on PLQ had the hardest time with the Reserve Reverse inspection days.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The soldiers on PLQ had the hardest time with the Reserve Reverse inspection days.


Pte Bloggins was really thirsty after his last BFT that he just up and dwindled away like dust.
                             
                                            OR

 Noticing that the new CADPAT  uniforms shrink after multiple washings, Pte Bloggins decided to loose some weight so he could fint in to his.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Do you like camping ?

If you do i have the perfect trade for you


----------



## Paul Gagnon (19 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Geez look at the melon on that guy!


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

Paul Gagnon said:
			
		

> Geez look at the melon on that guy!



I'm from Ottawa AND I'm here to help.


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



"That's right, use Dimoxinil, and you too can have a glorious mane of hair!"


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

This coming from a man who is folically challenged.\ 

Sorry,  Des, couln't help that one.


Still, he "luks Maw ver lous."


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> This coming from a man who is folically challenged.\
> 
> Sorry,  Des, couln't help that one.
> 
> ...



LOL...How did you know I had a receding hairline Damnit! BYT's stalking me! Mods! Mods!


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

Receding hairline??  Is that what we're calling it today?  Then I have one too, except it's full of grey hair arctic blonde highlights.
Not to worry Des it all catches up with us in the long run.
HEY< Stop looking over you shoulder, I'm not there...just keep an eye on your rearview.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Dec 2006)

From a bumper sticker:
"Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean that people aren't following you"


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

Still my favourite to this day.
"Support Search and Rescue
    Get Lost"


SD is like the paranoid taxi driver, "there's people following me"   
NO Vi-sa


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

You like to cancel my leave for this parade? Well this is what I think of you подполко́вник! I shall ruin the march pass! Nahhhhh....That's for cancelling my leave comrade.


----------



## joonrooj (19 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> SD is like the paranoid taxi driver, "there's people following me"
> NO Vi-sa







No Vi-sa I kill you.


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



Plucked from the Chekov's family album - "This is the last photo of Uncle Igor, he disappeared mysteriously at the conclusion of the parade."


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

Yeah, yeah. The year book was right. I was voted the most likely one to end up in a Federal Institution.


Boys they were right.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

Who's the sexist man in NATO? And why Am I?


----------



## mysteriousmind (19 Dec 2006)

No Im sexyer...


----------



## GO!!! (19 Dec 2006)

Passed the EXPRESS test with a 7.5 on the beep run - who's your daddy?


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Dec 2006)

Recruiting Centre medical..."I'm ready Mr. Med Tech"...

Imagine this guy in the line at the Mega and learning he is about to miss a meal.


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Dec 2006)

Whose ready for the fireman-carry?


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Who's the sexist man in NATO? And why Am I?


TN.  STOP posting pictures  of my Brother.....


HAAAAH!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>


Oh yes.. this is gonna be a big one. Just turn me around light a match and we've got a nice big Zippo for us.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Dec 2006)

It was felt that despite his best intentions to be inclusive, Trinity was not going to be allowed to form the colour party next year.


----------



## bcbarman (20 Dec 2006)

Seaman Hindgrinder was the only one in the parade that did not need a frog, and considering that he was in the middle of the colour party, he didn't need a flagpole either!


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Dec 2006)

Does anyone else see the irony of the kid beeing in the Navy?????


----------



## TN2IC (20 Dec 2006)

That ain't the EME flag!!!

*Sorry in advance*


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> That ain't the EME flag!!!
> 
> *Sorry in advance*



don't be sorry... bunch o' pansies

Just kidding!!!!!!1

*runs away*


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> don't be sorry... bunch o' pansies
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> *runs away*



Heheh...I can make sure Moose finds out you said that  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (20 Dec 2006)

> If the thought of something makes me giggle for longer than 15 seconds, I am to assume that I am not allowed to do it.




Some how I seem to failed my usual statement. Shame on me.


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Dec 2006)

Hey Des,..Des 

"HEEERE'S YOUR SIGN"

edit:
Again, may I draw your attention to the smirk


----------



## Black Watch (20 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> You like to cancel my leave for this parade? Well this is what I think of you подполко́вник! I shall ruin the march pass! Nahhhhh....That's for cancelling my leave comrade.


I posted the same pic months ago


----------



## Trinity (20 Dec 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> I posted the same pic months ago



It wasn't funny then....  it's all about timing.  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (20 Dec 2006)

crap


----------



## joonrooj (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Immediately after this picture taken, Sig's smoke accidently
> set off the explosives in his pants.


The 11th Commandment:
Thou shalt not be boastful.


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Big bang for your buck?


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


Size of explosives: 1.3 g. Low Yield.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Size of explosives: 1.3 g. Low Yield.



For my next trick, once Rice enters those blue rockets, he's going to enjoy quiiiite the "Blast-off"!


----------



## gaspasser (21 Dec 2006)

...and they thought us Truckers in the feild were full of jocularity and rambunciouness.  Mind you, no trucker has ever needed to boast about the size of his explosions or the amount of bang in his package. 

 ;D


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...and they thought us Truckers in the feild were full of jocularity and rambunciouness.  Mind you, no trucker has ever needed to boast about the size of his explosions or the amount of bang in his package.



I wouldn't either if I drove the LSVW


----------



## gaspasser (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I wouldn't either if I drove the LSVW


..and that would be the green truck in the background?
I once saw and heard one while at CFSCE, looked inside one once.
I drive trucks with more than six wheels (kind of like a double tricycle  )  And my truck would give you a reallyt big bang if she went up.  Jet fuel has a tendancy to do that.



Found some new smilies online and trying them out.  Enjoy.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Found some new slimies online and trying them out.  Enjoy.



If you can be bothered, post them up to photobucket then paste the links in your posts.  Then they can be used in the text, instead of being added after.  
As such:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Dec 2006)

Here's a gem:


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



No Des, they aren't breathmints, and even if they were, they won't get the taste of 151 out of your mouth!


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Dec 2006)

George Michael taste testing the new urinal puck trying to get that 'badman' taste out of his mouth.

Gives Potty-mouth, potty-mouth a (w)hole new connotation.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


Yes, I am as ignorant as I look   (you knew it was comming Des)


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Dec 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> No Des, they aren't breathmints, and even if they were, they won't get the taste of 151 out of your mouth!


Bwahahahah I won't forget that anytime soon.


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Bwahahahah I won't forget that anytime soon.



The breathmints or the 151?   ;D


----------



## Shamrock (21 Dec 2006)

No Des, even if THAT were dynamite, you still wouldn't have enough to blow your nose.


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Dec 2006)

I would like to take a little time out and thank Des for being such a good sport about being the but of many jokes. Either he is incredably thick skinned, or in a state of gleeful intoxication. Knowing him personally I'd say it was the later  . Just wish ya merry x-mas and thanks for all the smokes (even the ones you didn't know I took from your desk... I hope the bottle of Bacardi 151 was enough compensation   )

Killing you slowly, one brain-cell at a time.
CRC


And now back to your regularly scheduled thread. 

Re: urinal picture

*Defaulters PT*
One! I will not make Pte. Pyle eat "pink flavoured energy bars" MCpl.Two! I will not make Pte. Pyle eat "pink flavoured energy bars" MCpl. Three! I will not make Pte. Pyle eat "pink flavoured energy bars" MCpl. Four!............


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

Well hell, C_R_C, you know I'd have to have some sort of shame to really be bugged!

And hell, those smokes in my desk, were there for a reason. If you had some, so much the better, you sneaky *******  ;D

And the bottle was used, thank you. (No Mich, Bacardi 151 didn't affect me the same as Lambs 151)


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> ... I hope the bottle of Bacardi 151 was enough compensation...



And yet another one giving Sigs a bad name.  Don't be such a wimp!  You might as well be drinking water....go for the Lambs 151.  :cheers:


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> And yet another one giving Sigs a bad name.  Don't be such a wimp!  You might as well be drinking water....go for the Lambs 151.  :cheers:



I don't care if it does make me a whimp, I don't do sheep!  *muttered under breath* crazy navy, er... I mean airforce


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2006)

Saw this pic in another part of the fourms and couldn't resist.









Armoured Corps hard at work  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Dec 2006)

One of the finer advantages of the old saying, "Why carry my kit when my kit can carry me?"


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

I can't put this in a jovial way... 

but it reminds me of South Park the movie when they attached human body
to the tanks and airplanes during the attack / invasion of Canada.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Dec 2006)

The Corps is not "armoured" it is the "Armour Corps"... small pet peeve from being in the Corps..

Anyhow.. I think it's cool with all the technological advances and research by scientist and developers, we still bungee cord our PLGRs on the episcope!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2006)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

>


"This ain't PV, so that means one thing: the IG Team Leader can't see us from his house, so screw it, let's get some rays!  By the way, Mac, pass the gravy."


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2006)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Saw this pic in another part of the fourms and couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously a comment made by someone who has never operated near or around 'TANKS'.  The first thing you will learn is not to sleep on the ground.


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

100 pages



100 pages

This thread... made 100 pages

wow.. 100 pages of mindless babble


----------



## Yrys (21 Dec 2006)

Careful of threads you start in Radio Chatter, Trinity 

Battlestar Galactica  is only at 23 pages, but won't stop there


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2006)

*DATELINE: ARMY.CA*​
TRINITY STARTS A MONSTER THREAD

FILM AT 11


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Careful of threads you start in Radio Chatter, Trinity
> 
> Battlestar Galactica  is only at 23 pages, but won't stop there



That is a current fear that I have.  
The battlestar thread was just a quick heads up to say.. it's on 
so people don't miss it.  The fact its at 23 .... is scary.  


My next thread I'm going to start which should easily hit 100
pages is...  "Army.ca down again" thread   ;D

or maybe "I got sent to milphotos.com thread" for making fun of mike


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Obviously a comment made by someone who has never operated near or around 'TANKS'.  The first thing you will learn is not to sleep on the ground.


+ 1 George...Using ones brain occurs more in some trades than others...right MRM  ;D :-*

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Dec 2006)

Why walk into battle....when you can ride!   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Careful of threads you start in Radio Chatter, Trinity
> 
> Battlestar Galactica  is only at 23 pages, but won't stop there


Best make that 24 pages


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Best make that 24 pages



The madness continues... 24.

The truth is.. we need the madness, we're addicted to it.
Though I did have to pull the thread out of death after one
month of non posting.

Anyways... enough hijacking my own thread.
Here's to 100.  If we make 200...  um...   
we'll thats pretty sad.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> The madness continues... 24.
> 
> The truth is.. we need the madness, we're addicted to it.
> Though I did have to pull the thread out of death after one
> ...


We can do it, im sure of it. If there are not 200 pages by Christmas 2007, you can ban me.   Kidding


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

That's easy..  We just lock the thread now!!!

Welcome to be banned!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> That's easy..  We just lock the thread now!!!
> 
> Welcome to be banned!!!


Trinity thats mean


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> The Corps is not "armoured" it is the "Armour Corps"... small pet peeve from being in the Corps..
> 
> Anyhow.. I think it's cool with all the technological advances and research by scientist and developers, we still bungee cord our PLGRs on the episcope!!!



Ok my bad, think I've spent too much time smelling explosives  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> or maybe "I got sent to milphotos.com thread" for making fun of mike



Ok who leaked the mods plan?  ;D


----------



## Magravan (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I can't put this in a jovial way...
> 
> but it reminds me of South Park the movie when they attached human body
> to the tanks and airplanes during the attack / invasion of Canada.




Operation Human Shield falls short of recruiting numbers and has begun _voluntelling_ those waiting on VRs...


----------



## TN2IC (22 Dec 2006)

TN2IC under cover... dirka dirka...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



I wonder when Mom will notice her nice Christmas table cloth is missing...


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I wonder when Mom will notice her nice Christmas table cloth is missing...



And dad's best Sunday tie


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Dec 2006)

I just knew this old tea towel would come in handy!!!


----------



## TN2IC (22 Dec 2006)

I am not quite sure what the CSM meant by this....


 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (22 Dec 2006)

Drill Lesson



Squad 1?


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Dec 2006)

Well George, you wanted it on here  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2006)

I will now demonstrate how we keep the ship on an even keel while holding up our pants and making funny sounds in the presence of a woman.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Dec 2006)

So little Missy I hear you like big funny sailors with small boats.  I always say, "It's the motion of the ocean that counts, right."


----------



## Danjanou (22 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I will now demonstrate how we keep the ship on an even keel while holding up our pants and making funny sounds in the presence of a woman.



Will he be breaking that down into squads?


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Well George, you wanted it on here  ;D


I saw that video and for some reason that guy terrifies me.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Dec 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I saw that video and for some reason that guy terrifies me.



You are just afraid you too will set a low standard by leaning in front of trainees at some point in time   ;D


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> You are just afraid you too will set a low standard by leaning in front of trainees at some point in time   ;D



Is that as bad as sitting on desks when teaching....

oops     guess I'm not teaching anymore


----------



## Danjanou (22 Dec 2006)

Hey Mud you’re near St Jean. If I send you my old pace stick can you ahem use it to improve this “instructor’s" posture. 

Either insertion or beating repeatedly over the head with techniques will work.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Dec 2006)

that I am   ;D (well, home on leave now but...)

I think maybe the SCWO of CFLRS should get a copy of that part of the film, with a wall-size picture, for Xmas.  Highlighting the POS oops PO's nametag?

 8)


----------



## Yrys (22 Dec 2006)

Saw some of the videos...

How much for a squad to clean spotless a friend'S app ?


----------



## Trinity (23 Dec 2006)

Video Headlines ... Part 2

Sig Des helps HOM prepare for Afghanistan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4voGFDvqJ8k&search=army%20funny


----------



## bcbarman (23 Dec 2006)

crap, I had 5 bucks (no pun there) on the one in the t-shirt


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> You are just afraid you too will set a low standard by leaning in front of trainees at some point in time   ;D


You read me like a book...


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Dec 2006)

bcbarman said:
			
		

> crap, I had 5 bucks (no pun there) on the one in the t-shirt



Sorry. I thought I had him when he was against the wall.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> Sorry. I thought I had him when he was against the wall.


  For some odd reason, this sounds dirty to me.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Dec 2006)

Well, Mike, they don't call 'em SigsPigs for nutin'?


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Dec 2006)

It's _dirty_ SigsPigs, thank you.  >


----------



## gaspasser (23 Dec 2006)

Oh, begging pardon, I was TRYING to be nice seeing as it's Christmas... 


PM incoming SD 8)


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Oh, begging pardon, I was TRYING to be nice seeing as it's Christmas...




You can't say Christmas on these means! It's Happy Holidays...  :


----------



## gaspasser (23 Dec 2006)

Joyous Festivus of the Winter Season.
Merry Christmas,
Happy Hanaka,
Happy Holidays,
Glad thoughts of the gender non-specific, religion non-specific winter solstice.
Happy New Year on the Julien Calender is still ok?


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2006)

No..


 ;D


----------



## Pearson (23 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4voGFDvqJ8k&search=army%20funny



Those Royals....  :


----------



## gaspasser (23 Dec 2006)

Hmmmrrrmppp!!
SO, You don't get to get drunk and pass out on December 31st!!!!
 >


----------



## Pearson (23 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I don't care if it does make me a whimp, I don't do sheep, _anymore_


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> You can't say Christmas on these means! It's Happy Holidays...  :




CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!

Any one who wants to write in their particular preference to call this season go for it. Sick to my stomach of political correctness.......oh God I'm ranting again.  :rage:
(don't let any Toronto judges see this)


----------



## gaspasser (23 Dec 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!
> 
> Any one who wants to write in their particular preference to call this season go for it. Sick to my stomach of political correctness.......oh God I'm ranting again.  :rage:
> (don't let any Toronto judges see this)
> ...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> IN HOC SIGNO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2006)

I just like picking fights...



poke poke poke....





Back to the Army.ca game now troops...


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Dec 2006)

The new MP's


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Dec 2006)

A seasonal one to put us back on track.


Ho, ho, hold on to your asses!


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Dec 2006)

seasonal one, eh? well I got one   "The 2nd amendment Christmas was great, missing from our photo is the M1 we got Dad!"


----------



## TN2IC (24 Dec 2006)

From Full Metal Jacket....

Santa: Git some! Git some! Git some, yeah, yeah, yeah! Anyone that runs, is a VC. Anyone that stands still, is a well-disciplined VC! You guys oughta do a story about me sometime! 
Private Joker: Why should we do a story about you? 
Santa: 'Cuz I'm so fu***' good! I done got me 157 dead gooks killed. Plus 50 water buffalo too! Them's all confirmed! 
Private Joker: Any women or children? 
Santa: Sometimes! 
Private Joker: How can you shoot women or children? 
Santa: Easy! Ya just don't lead 'em so much! Ain't war hell? 


 :rofl: I'm sorry...


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> seasonal one, eh? well I got one   "The 2nd amendment Christmas was great, missing from our photo is the M1 we got Dad!"


Fingers on the trigger, eh. I kiddddd

Is that airsoft stuff?


----------



## Magravan (24 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> The new MP's



Lookings like the new Recce vehicle if I ever saw one...  >


----------



## Magravan (24 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



Rather than compiling a naughty list, I've decided to just take the little bastards out this year...


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Dec 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Is that airsoft stuff?


I hope, I truly hope


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



As Santa stopped delivering coal to the bad, he decided to bring the Taliban a very special gift.


Merry Christmas to all    ​


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Dec 2006)

...and not a creature was (left) stirring, not even a mouse.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Dec 2006)

If everyone knew Santa was lactose intolerant, maybe they wouldn't leave so much warm milk with the cookies.


----------



## Pearson (26 Dec 2006)




----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Dec 2006)

After years of trying to teach his cat how to break dance, Skippy was horrified to catch Mr. Meow Mix doing the Macarena behind his back.


----------



## rmacqueen (26 Dec 2006)

Y M C A


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Dec 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!
> 
> Any one who wants to write in their particular preference to call this season go for it. Sick to my stomach of political correctness.......oh God I'm ranting again.  :rage:
> (don't let any Toronto judges see this)


 + 10 IHS 
This is MY Christmas...if you are offended then I am offended by your offence... :

HL


----------



## BernDawg (26 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>


Spirit fingers, Spirit fingers! Fossey,Fossey,Fossey!!!!  I'm going to make it onto celebrity ballroom if it f'n kills me!


----------



## bcbarman (26 Dec 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Spirit fingers, Spirit fingers! Fossey,Fossey,Fossey!!!!  I'm going to make it onto celebrity ballroom if it f'n kills me!



Chat chat chat


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Dec 2006)

bcbarman said:
			
		

> Chat chat chat



I'm gonna nominate that for headlines groaner of the year...


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Dec 2006)

Well grandkittens, there I was caught up on my hind legs, with that silly deer in the headlights look on my mug.  From then on I had to wear a bell on my collar and was forced to dance for my supper.


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Dec 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If everyone knew Santa was lactose intolerant, maybe they wouldn't leave so much warm milk with the cookies.



It is a crappy job when the naughty list is longer than the nice list and I run out of coal.  Every child wants something in their stocking, so I off a'grunting I go.  Makes for a smelly Christmas eve, let me tell you.  But I can only imagine the looks on their little naughty faces on Christmas morning.  That'll teach'em to stay on my nice list.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Dec 2006)

We have to stick with one picture at a time!! This is too confusing for my simple mind.. which picture goes to which caption!?!?!


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Dec 2006)

...-Voi Go-...
...-Voi Ma-...

cant see the rest of the bag.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Dec 2006)

Santa's Deliveries Into South Central LA got a whole lot Easier this year


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Dec 2006)

Santa used to be an Ex-marine in Viet Nam...He has the reccord for Killing in his squadron (think of full metal Jacket movie)


----------



## Shamrock (27 Dec 2006)

Off camera, acting on advice from Zipperhead Cop, Bzzzlightyear begins a new PT regime.  Mr. Bigglesworth, upon noticing his new porta-potty, reacts appropriately.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Off camera, acting on advice from Zipperhead Cop, Bzzzlightyear begins a new PT regime.  Mr. Bigglesworth, upon noticing the porta-potty in Bzzlightyear's pack, acts appropriately.



There goes your cat litter idea Bzz!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Dec 2006)

Heh!  Just keep your small pack away from kitty.... ;D


----------



## Trinity (31 Dec 2006)




----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Uummmm, I didn't do it.







Hey, that gas truck isn't yellow??


----------



## TN2IC (31 Dec 2006)

Can you say DND 424?


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

Maybe that's what he had to drink before he hit that B I G   Y E L L OW airplane.


----------



## GO!!! (31 Dec 2006)

and this little incident folks, resulted in two standing orders;

1. No drinking and driving.

2. Officers will no longer hold 404s.

Congratulations Lt. Wallace, you're a Lt. for a few more years.  ;D


----------



## Magravan (1 Jan 2007)

I can never remember where I parked it...

We parked under the plane dear, remember? I told you we'd have trouble backing out, but oh no, you wouldn't hear of it...


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


"Was it a preventable accident? - Yes. Was the driver driving defensively? - No. Could he benefit from the defensive driving course? - Yes; anyone who drives a motorized vehicle could." - Sgt __________ on my defensive driving course.


----------



## Shamrock (1 Jan 2007)

After reading about a pay heist executed seemlessly followed by an aircraft theft, Shamrock attempts to recreate the crime.


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Jan 2007)

Here is the reason that Navigators now have to pass a written test before getting in the plane.


----------



## Trogdor (2 Jan 2007)




----------



## Sig_Des (2 Jan 2007)

Wolfe117 said:
			
		

>



Sarge is gonna freak when he finds Prep H in his toothpaste tube!


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Jan 2007)

This is the way we wash our Happy Socks.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Jan 2007)

AAAAAARRRRGH - that man is wearing his fleece as outerwear - AND a non issue toque - put him on C&P, 50 extras, 10 for his warrant - we run a tight ship here in 2 RCR!


----------



## Trogdor (2 Jan 2007)

Hah good one.

Good thing he isn't RCR.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Jan 2007)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> AAAAAARRRRGH - that man is wearing his fleece as outerwear - AND a non issue toque - put him on C&P, 50 extras, 10 for his warrant - we run a tight ship here in 2 RCR!



My GOD!! I think those are non-issue socks he's washing! He must not have read the thread on what socks you wear in Afghanistan!


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Jan 2007)

Those are his PT socks.  Notice his issue underwear waiting their bath. His MP3 player is playing - "This is the way we wash our clothes, wash our clothes, so early in the morning."


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jan 2007)

OMG!! He has earphones in his ears!!

From the Canadian Forces Dress Instructions:

7. Commercial Headsets

a.Commercial headsets from either a radio receiver or CD/tape player shall not be worn by personnel in uniform, except where required in the performance of a military duty. Similarly, personnel on duty wearing civilian clothes shall not wear a commercial headset.

b.CF personnel are discouraged from wearing commercial headsets while off-duty in civilian clothes and driving a motor or motorized vehicle, riding a bicycle, or moving as a pedestrian near traffic, on work sites, or in similar situations, or participating in other activities such as skating, in-line skating, roller skating, working with power tools, etc. See also C-02-040-009/AG-000, General Safety Standards, Chapter 26.

What is this Army coming to?!?!?!


----------



## GO!!! (3 Jan 2007)

Relax, he's probably listening to french lessons, so he can get promoted!


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jan 2007)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Relax, he's probably listening to french lessons, so he can get promoted!



"I am washing my socks" ==== "Je lave mes chaussettes"


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> "I am washing my socks" ==== "Je lave mes chaussettes"



 :rofl:  Good one, Des!!


----------



## patrick666 (3 Jan 2007)

I see he picked the short straw. Somewhere out of the frame waits the whole regiments socks and underwear.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jan 2007)

Talk about "recce eyes".. I know that he's a Vandoo, just by the tag on his laundry bag. 5 Brigade have started to use cow ear tags as they are nice and sturdy!!


----------



## xena (3 Jan 2007)

"Now, I gotta separate darks and lights or 9D will freak on me when she finds out."   ;D


----------



## Trogdor (3 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Talk about "recce eyes".. I know that he's a Vandoo, just by the tag on his laundry bag. 5 Brigade have started to use cow ear tags as they are nice and sturdy!!



Dunno if you were making a quote but he's actually Lord Strats.


----------



## Franko (3 Jan 2007)

Ummm...we used cow ear tags out west during BTE and also on tour in Bosnia       

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Talk about "recce eyes".. I know that he's a Vandoo, just by the tag on his laundry bag. 5 Brigade have started to use cow ear tags as they are nice and sturdy!!



We were using cow tags in 1 CMBG back in 1997......i doubt that it makes him 5 brigade


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jan 2007)

Dang!! and I thought I had the upper hand.. back to washing socks for me!!!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Dang!! and I thought I had the upper hand..



Going to take more than that  Mr "recce eyes"  ;D


----------



## GO!!! (3 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> We were using cow tags in 1 CMBG back in 1997......i doubt that it makes him 5 brigade



9 years behind, I'd say that makes him 5 Bde!  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jan 2007)

haha.. They still have signs posted all over the place about "proper hair cuts".. you know, the whole "not allowed to cut it short cause it might look mean!" signs that came out after all that regimental disbanding, etc..  So backwards, but I'll have to make do with where they post me!!

Okay, enough from Mr.FootinMouth, new pic:


----------



## Black Watch (3 Jan 2007)

who shot rsm's car?


----------



## cplcaldwell (3 Jan 2007)

Acme Corporation proudly unveils new Iraqi National Police "Ghost Car".


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Jan 2007)

The Ware - Rabbit strikes again.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2007)

So that's what happenned to Hitler's car !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d8iY49q6Ow


----------



## warspite (4 Jan 2007)

What do you mean my car isn't road worthy, officer ???


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jan 2007)

Redneck Air Conditioning.



   OR




You Might Be a Redneck if....

       your car has more shotgun holes than rust holes.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2007)

Billy Bob thinks he's found a foolproof way to pass the new emissions test.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jan 2007)

Look at those speed holes  8)


----------



## rmacqueen (4 Jan 2007)

I told you not to drive in L.A.


----------



## rmacqueen (4 Jan 2007)

Uh oh, better get Macco


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Jan 2007)

It was apparent that Bombardier had gotten another rigged contract for CF vehicles.


----------



## Black Watch (4 Jan 2007)

"look guys, the brand new LSVW"-Laurent Beaudoin, Executive president, Bombardier, or Hon. Jack Layton


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Jan 2007)

Photo from the wind-tunnel trials of the last Canadian competitive submission to replace the Iltis.


----------



## AMcLeod (5 Jan 2007)

sure here's my safety, you might want to put on some welding gloves though its a little warm


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Jan 2007)

"Thats why my insurance is so high....no more parking in the .50 cal range "


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It was apparent that Bombardier had gotten another rigged contract for CF vehicles.




:rofl: It's sooo true. I am crying now.


----------



## JesseWZ (6 Jan 2007)

"Shoulda listened to Paracowboy when he said don't buy a car at the lot that said bring in your pay statements."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Jan 2007)

Okay, let's try an animated one:







Trinity's first draft of the Easter sermon to the congregation's children goes horribly wrong.


----------



## bcbarman (6 Jan 2007)

its the killer bunny, did you see the fangs?? bring out the holy hand grenade.  The number shall be three.


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jan 2007)

After a Suprise NDP win in the spring election PM Layton felt the RG-31 was too expensive to continue operating in Afghanistan.


Force Protection was less then Impressed at the NDP's Replacement Convoy Escort Vehicle.

Zipperhead's Comment is also Equally applicable to this picture as well! 



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It was apparent that Bombardier had gotten another rigged contract for CF vehicles.


----------



## AMcLeod (8 Jan 2007)

there is a guy in my town that could pull that and then some :rofl:


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)

Mr. and Mrs Potato Head's Vacation


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)

And this one


----------



## Trinity (8 Jan 2007)

reminds me of  Weird Al...  White and Nerdy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2007)

I just hope those are really paintball guns with a barrel cover and not something more "fitting" of a group of half naked guys. Check out the "tip" on the last gun on the right...!


----------



## niner domestic (8 Jan 2007)

OMG, those are Moscovites vacationing near the Black Sea in early summer!


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

>



Soon after the apprehension of the notorious "knee-sock" Bank Robbers, it was soon decided that the San-Franciso PD's policy on group mug shots would be changed.


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Jan 2007)

Paintball for masochists


----------



## Trinity (8 Jan 2007)

Suddenly, joining the fraternity didn't seem such a good idea.


----------



## Shamrock (8 Jan 2007)

No guys, it's supposed to be one in five, not five out of five.


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)




----------



## GO!!! (8 Jan 2007)

Desperate to compensate for the powder-blue wedge, 4 pilots create an airsoft team.


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

>



My mommy says were special  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jan 2007)

Even I'm not that strange  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

>



*theme to Team America*

America...
America...
America, F*** YEAH!
Coming again, to save the mother f****g day yeah,
America, F*** YEAH!
Freedom is the only way yeah,
Terrorist your game is through cause now you have to answer too, 
America, F*** YEAH!
So lick my butt, and suck on my balls,
America, F*** YEAH!
What you going to do when we come for you now, 
it’s the dream that we all share; it’s the hope for tomorrow


*We Saulte our Airsoft Troops on Saving the Day*

All rights reserved. No part of this document may be reproduced by any means without the written permission of Alchemy Mindworks Inc. No fur-bearing animals were harmed during the creation of this document. Allergy alert: may contain nutmeg, but we doubt it. Return for refund where applicable. Not recommended for persons with sugar-restricted diets. Batteries are included -- best of luck finding them. Proud sponsor of the 1934 penguin olympic games at McMurdo Sound, Antarctica. May cause irritability, sleeplessness or warts after prolonged use. Contents under pressure. BHT added to preserve freshness. Caution: this product has caused some laboratory rats to rip through their cages, fly across the room and brutally murder hundreds of innocent people. Shake well before using. No vacuum tubes or other user-serviceable parts inside. Not to be combined with other radioisotopes except under the advice of a physician. Avoid prolonged exposure to ultraviolet light. The truth is out there. Use no hooks. Not intended for use by children or liberals under the age of five. Printed on unrecycled dead trees and we're proud of it. 




(c) copyright 2007 GAFF Inc Give a F*** Factor Inc


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jan 2007)

The mods on Milposers.net pose for a group pic ( could apply to either wanker photo)  8)


----------



## gaspasser (8 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> And this one


PLEASE, put on some clothes!
I can't put my finger on it (nor do I want to ) but this pic is w-r-o-n-g!



Brokeback Paintball


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)

*mod edit : Guys like the one in the picture i just removed are the ones that end up on CNN because they shot up a school.....no need to give them any more publicity.*


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Jan 2007)

Edit: Removed due to no point.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Jan 2007)

BETTER WATCH YOUR A$$ES, BOYS!!  UNREAL TOURNAMENT JUST MET SAVED BY THE BELL!!




Day One: Ground Zero
Their parents had paid $20,000 each for them to attend Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six ReccesniperninjascubacommandoSASJTF-2SEAL6Spetznaz Summer Camp, and this batch of raw steel was ready to be forged into swords!






Week Two:  The Wheat from the Chaff
War is Hell, and Simulated Loosely Oriented War Summer Day Camp was certainly serious heck.  The team synergy was starting to come together, but not all are destined for a life dedicated to mildly challenging physical games that last up to four hours and someone had to go.  Despite the obvious leadership potential of his black and yellow knee socks, Benjamin "Still Beating Heart Eater" Knipperspitz had to be let go.  For one cannot be trusted on the stinging-welt ridden field of slapass Airsoft if one cannot do a credible job of putting glue on the paper plate in a sufficient amount to retain the macaroni.

Coming soon!
Week Four:  Graduation; A Hellstorm Unleashed  
See the lads get mocked and picked on at the mall, and hear what kind of brutal revenge they will TALK ABOUT FOR MONTHS (but not around Mom cause she is already thinking my friends are a bad influence)


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)

Stop.  I got the Golden Gun


----------



## Trinity (8 Jan 2007)

Dave wears his merchandise for ebay pictures.

(aka.  Army Outfitters from army.ca)  for those who don't know him.


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

>



LOOKOUT, I have karate-chop action!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Jan 2007)

Use the Force. 

80


----------



## joonrooj (8 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>


There is a point where you need to step back and reevaluate your life, this is it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2007)

Although the rest of the gang wanted to use run to the hills by iron maiden, for their team video, Jimbo thought that the theme from the broadway hit "Hello Dolly" would be superb for the next airsofters meet.


dileas

tess


----------



## AMcLeod (9 Jan 2007)

its G.I.JOE with the kung-fu grip


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

>



we're gua*rr*ds, gu*arrr*ds, 
Yeah, were Gua*rr*ds nothing can stop us

*Just then, the garage door opens and Billy's mom starts backing out the minivan, scattering our fearsome four to the four corners of the earth... OK driveway.*


----------



## Trinity (9 Jan 2007)

Keeping with the current paintball theme.


----------



## AMcLeod (9 Jan 2007)

this is what you get when you playhalf naked paintball


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2007)

I dunno Doc, does this rash look bad to you??? ???


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Keeping with the current paintball theme.



What do you mean rap your stumb before you hump?


----------



## NL_engineer (9 Jan 2007)

After the game these guys looked like


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jan 2007)

Momma always said if I play with fire I would get burnt.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jan 2007)

Cancel my last.... I had to re think it...


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jan 2007)

Am I mistaken? I thought the picture of the 5 young gun-toting men was the latest CSOR recruiting poster.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Jan 2007)

What do you mean?  There was shrimp in that!!!!  uh-oh better pass my epi...ppp  ... pp ee...e...nnn


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

>



Mr. Connor's Gym class was quite excited when they found out they would be paintballing for class, but began to be worried when their teacher showed them their 'special' uniforms, and starting making them pose...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Jan 2007)

AUDIO CAPTION


----------



## rmacqueen (11 Jan 2007)

What breaks me up about this pic is that they are all standing like they think they are cool


----------



## Trinity (11 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> What breaks me up about this pic is that they are all standing like they think they are cool



You mean... they're not?!  ???


----------



## Trinity (11 Jan 2007)

More paintballers and no pants?!?!?!?


[flash=200,200]http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=206707[/flash]


----------



## AMcLeod (12 Jan 2007)

that looks like fun just not the receiving end


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Jan 2007)

Go Go Power Rangers, dadadadadada


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Jan 2007)

I need a freind  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Des once typed in chat... "when the headlines thread dies padre usually
> posts another picture of him."   As you wish Des.


Look, it's Des, pretending that he has spent time in the field.


----------



## navymich (15 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Does this hat make my ears look big(ger)??  

*runs away behind BYT Driver*


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

Oh, I can see someone's in trouble.

I'll jump in with..."Des, you have a goofy smile"







Gawd, we need lives....


----------



## niner domestic (15 Jan 2007)

"Now sit right down and I'll tell a tale, a tale of a fateful cruise...."  Gilllllllllllllllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!

All together now..." A Three Hour cruiseeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!"


----------



## warspite (15 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


"Excellent keep looking at my smile.... your feeling sleepy.... very sleepy.... you cannot stop staring at my teeth.... you are in a happy place........ now just sign this here petition and I'll be on my way...."


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Jan 2007)

Hi there, how are things?


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> Hi there, how are things?








Now tell my WHY all I could think of reading that was Vinny Barbarino from Welcome back Kotter???
So, Des, how does that pick up work for ya?


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Now tell my WHY all I could think of reading that was Vinny Barbarino from Welcome back Kotter???
> So, Des, how does that pick up work for ya?



What?


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> What?


For some silly reason, I read that and thought of John Travolta in Welcome Back Kotter..."yo, what?"


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> For some silly reason, I read that and thought of John Travolta in Welcome Back Kotter..."yo, what?"



I don't get it. ???  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Jan 2007)

Forget about Travolta, how about Barney Fife from the Andy Griffith Show? I had a good picture of him but it was too big to upload.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Jan 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> "Excellent keep looking at my smile.... your feeling sleepy.... very sleepy.... you cannot stop staring at my teeth.... you are in a happy place........ now just sign this here petition and I'll be on my way...."



Pffft...petition...it was my promotion paperwork..



> So, Des, how does that pick up work for ya?



Surprisingly enough....not really


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> My mommy told me not to get into vehicles with strangers


Heeyy, little boy, want some candy?

[edited to add another witty ditty..."My, what a cute boy, does your mommy know you dress up in army clothes and go looking into other people's vehicles"]
Sorry Des,  Trin keeps posting and we keep slammin' em... ;D


 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Hi!  I'm from Roger's Cable.  I've got a Work Order here that says you want Cable?


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jan 2007)

"Pretty please, could I borrow a combat jacket The RSM said I can't wear my fleece underclothes over my combat shirt."


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Jan 2007)

The Reserve Sig Op is a docile creature, here we see it hard at work priming itself in his natural habitat.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> I don't get it. ???  ;D



Don't worry, you're too young!! I guess you'll have to wait until it's on the Prime or TVtropolis channels, which I'm sure it will be eventually.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



I've got the coffee if you have the "Whitener".


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Jan 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I've got the coffee if you have the "Whitener".


Groan :


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Groan :



No, it's ok...211 is a Sig with many more years of "whitener" experience than I.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Jan 2007)

Des that can't be taken in Gagetown... you would of got killed...


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Des that can't be taken in Gagetown... you would of got killed...



In Pet, when I was still doing the Class A thing. To clarify, the fleece was only worn as an outer garment in the field, as our RSM allowed us to do so.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you're too young!! I guess you'll have to wait until it's on the Prime or TVtropolis channels, which I'm sure it will be eventually.



Thanks for that back up, PMM, I was about to say something about age and old tv shows.  
Who was the black fellow in that show???   :


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2007)

Lawrence Hilton-Jacobs as Freddie "Boom Boom" Washington!

Internet Movie Database (great site!!) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072582/

I always liked Horseshack  "Ooooh, oooh, Mr. Kotter!!"


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


"It's okay maam, Des will take care of you" *winks his right eye* 


 >


----------



## AMcLeod (15 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> >


i don't mind an audience but can you wipe that dopey grin off your face


----------



## JesseWZ (15 Jan 2007)

"But sir... the truck _can't_ hold itself up."


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2007)

"And see, he has the cutest dimple in his chin!!!!"


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

AMcLeod said:
			
		

> i don't mind an audience but can you wipe that dopey grin off your face



+1, I spewed my coffee on that one...


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Jan 2007)

Pull my finger


----------



## fourninerzero (16 Jan 2007)

Guess what my finger smells like.... ;D >


----------



## Shamrock (16 Jan 2007)

So, during PER season, if you want extra points, I'll rest them here.  Right here, where I'm pointing.


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Jan 2007)

I think the picture speaks for itself


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2007)

I will not come home drunk.  I will home not come drunk.  I shill dunk home. I drunk....whatever...Happy New Years.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jan 2007)

Piper.. who's the dork standing beside you?

HAHAHAHA


----------



## mysteriousmind (16 Jan 2007)

My turn...to look silly...


----------



## niner domestic (16 Jan 2007)

The Swamp Monster meets Gilligan...and results in the Mutant Ninja Secret Sniper Frog.


----------



## mysteriousmind (16 Jan 2007)

LMAO


----------



## career_radio-checker (16 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

>



Sgt, give me back my map and compas! For the last time WE ARE NOT LOST!


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jan 2007)

"And those squirrels, they jumped out of those trees and, and they were like this! RORE RORE RORE RORE!!! they screamed!, where did we put the Carl G?"


----------



## AMcLeod (16 Jan 2007)

ha ha scared you


----------



## pteGauthier (16 Jan 2007)

I frankly like the pic. to tell you the truth. I guess I should considering I'm in it lol  




that is Im refering to the original pic.


----------



## pteGauthier (16 Jan 2007)

How about a headline for this pic, and I still smoke the cigars


----------



## AMcLeod (16 Jan 2007)

i love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jan 2007)

He found out I lost my gloves, so the RSM made me cam my hands for the rest of the ex.


----------



## gt102 (16 Jan 2007)

ohhh, I had to share this pride and joy of the older teen scouts or what ever you call it. And I thought our Cadet Uniforms had too much insignia/badges/medals on it...


----------



## JesseWZ (16 Jan 2007)

From the Scout Routine Orders: Hair shall be grown long enough that when in the employ of food services, will require a hair net.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2007)

Hello, my name's Frodo!!


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jan 2007)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> ohhh, I had to share this pride and joy of the older teen scouts or what ever you call it. And I thought our Cadet Uniforms had too much insignia/badges/medals on it...



"James and James had both come to accept the fact that they would never find women, so they had dedicated their lives to the scout movement, and gaining as many badges as possible"


----------



## TN2IC (16 Jan 2007)

Hey little boy... we got candy!!! Want to go camping?  ;D


----------



## Franko (16 Jan 2007)

pteGauthier said:
			
		

> How about a headline for this pic, and I still smoke the cigars



Pte Gautier didn't know how the enemy found the platoon's well-camoflaged hide....

Regards


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jan 2007)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> ohhh, I had to share this pride and joy of the older teen scouts or what ever you call it. And I thought our Cadet Uniforms had too much insignia/badges/medals on it...


Sorry to slam our southern neighbours, but:  
   Typical americans have to have loads of buttons, bells, whistles and badges to let everyone know that they can go pee by themselves.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Plunger + bored SLT students = .....?
> 
> No, its not mine.


Jackass #3, Army.ca style ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Jackass #3, Army.ca style ;D



I think you mean #6 Right ? after these guys  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Jan 2007)

not THAT picture again.... :


----------



## Franko (16 Jan 2007)

Local support for the Airsoft Regiment was at an all time low when Waldo joined up....        :

Regards


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2007)

The "Banned from Army.ca" Ninjasniper paintball team.


----------



## Franko (16 Jan 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The "Banned from Army.ca" Ninjasniper paintball team.



 :rofl:


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jan 2007)

"According to recent media coverage the Vandoos have utilized local paintball companies for tactical training.  I guess these young Doos are making a statement we are going to KAF and we don't have our t-shirts yet!"


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Plunger + bored SLT students = .....?
> 
> No, its not mine.


Umm....what's not yours: the plunger????


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

Re: Plunger

Was that an ad for man-boobies liposuction or a male breast pump?


----------



## joonrooj (17 Jan 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> Re: Plunger
> 
> Was that an ad for man-boobies liposuction or a male breast pump?


Can't it be both?


----------



## career_radio-checker (17 Jan 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> Re: Plunger
> 
> Was that an ad for man-boobies liposuction or a male breast pump?



Ever hear the gripe "the CF will pay for a sex-change but they won't pay for my lazer-eye surgery"? 

Well, they never specified the sex-change as a surgical process.


----------



## Shamrock (17 Jan 2007)

Piper, is your real name Max Klinger?


----------



## klacquement (17 Jan 2007)

How about this one?  One of them is from the original pic


----------



## pteGauthier (17 Jan 2007)

With these uniforms and bad haircuts we are sure to get the ladies


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

Bartender, this beer tastes funny, it has a pungent urine-like odour.  May have I have another please.


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jan 2007)

What a prize kill, how do we get this one to the taxidermist?


----------



## Burrows (18 Jan 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> What a prize kill, how do we get this one to the taxidermist?



HitorMiss.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2007)

Clark Griswold:  "SQUIRRELLLL!!!!!"

Clark: "Where's Eddie? Doesn't he eat these things?"
Cousin Catherine: "Not since he heard they were high in cholesterol"


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> HitorMiss.


Obviously a Hit...heehee..


----------



## warspite (18 Jan 2007)

"Now you see here bloggins, you got to watch out for the giant mutant evil squirrels just as much as the regular sized ones.... "


----------



## AMcLeod (18 Jan 2007)

damn squirrel was after my nuts


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Jan 2007)

Funny how airborne doing stupid things there gets praised while here...


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Jan 2007)

In the Airborne! 
You can join your fellow man...
In the Airborne!
...

I'm hopping GO!!! might be able to use his creative talent and finish the rewrite of the Village People's 1979 classic hit
_In the Navy_


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jan 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



This gives new meaning to the Cletus T Judd classic "Goodbye Squirrel"


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Jan 2007)

In a prepared statement an oil industry spokesman denied any toxic chemicals were leaching into the surrounding area.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jan 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


Well, I finally got that pesky squirrel with some help from HoM and an unidentified companion


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


Okay, I think I have found this kid on here   http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/downloads/SOT_desktop1024x768.jpg


----------



## Trooper Hale (19 Jan 2007)

"What has Jesus ever given us? Satan offers good stuff. And he DELIVERS!"


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I have found this kid on here   http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/downloads/SOT_desktop1024x768.jpg



Try like, page 10 and on of this thread...starting here

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41921/post-367356.html#msg367356


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jan 2007)

Yeah Des thats where I found it  :   ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (20 Jan 2007)

due to compression...here is my new office at one of my civilian job.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jan 2007)

Look close up in the corner. Is that Flopsy Cottontail?? You all remember the dreaded bunny, right?  


(\__/)
(='.'=)    
(")_(")


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Jan 2007)

TV Commercial narration: "No sharp edges, no system crashes, non-reflect screen, colour adaptable, system easily expandable.  Small print on screen: (Some assembly required. Crayola crayons not included.  Manufacturer not responsible for paper cuts.  Warranty - not worth the paper it is written on.)


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

The RSM was NOT impressed, especially when the troopies told him they didn't think he would've noticed the difference.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2007)

You know someone has wayyyyyy too much time on their hands when........


----------



## mysteriousmind (20 Jan 2007)

PMmedMoe, 

I do have a lot of time to waste...that is the down side of a security agent....


BUt hey...I have nothing more better to do


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> PMmedMoe,
> 
> I do have a lot of time to waste...that is the down side of a security agent....
> 
> ...



Your next mission would be to 100% tin foil or duct tape a work space.  Tin foil for fun, duct if you don't like the guy.


----------



## AMcLeod (20 Jan 2007)

no you get that shrink wrap stuff that you put over your windows in the winter to stop leaks, and put it over the entrance to the cubicle or even better the office door while the person is in the office.


----------



## niner domestic (20 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Your next mission would be to 100% tin foil or duct tape a work space.  Tin foil for fun, duct if you don't like the guy.



You mean like this?


----------



## JesseWZ (20 Jan 2007)

It's the aliens isn't it.


----------



## AMcLeod (20 Jan 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You know someone has wayyyyyy too much time on their hands when........


 >  :dontpanic:


----------



## niner domestic (20 Jan 2007)

In a rare move today, a 2nd Lt using a map, actually found the tree on One Tree Lane:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> You mean like this?



*THAT* is a quality job!


----------



## gaspasser (20 Jan 2007)

Psst, niner, i can see your roots... :
Cool pic, probably no CGI involved at all.  Just looks that way from the air.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jan 2007)

Alright, enough of the WWF and homo-eroticism in, here's a new pic:




"You step on my shoes again, I'll kill ya"


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Jan 2007)

Aaannnnddd, break!


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Jan 2007)

just between you and me, it's a toupee. Don't tell Hillier.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jan 2007)

"Fer Christ sake, lad, what the hell has gotten into you?!"
"I dunno...I just...I kind of...I guess I just like boats and stuff...and the Navy seems like a good idea...ya know?"
"I told your mother she needed to hit you more, now look at ya!"


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jan 2007)

"Where am I?  Speak up son, my days in those steel beasts robbed me of my hearing."


----------



## AMcLeod (22 Jan 2007)

your flying low sir


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Porsche, Army Style


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jan 2007)

Now there is an LOSV I'd like to drive!!


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jan 2007)

Not much on gas mileage, spare who needs them.  Your wife can here you coming home from a mile away and it really does matter where you park it.  Maybe we should sell the manufacturer all of the old M113s just for spare parts.  Tiller bars - no steering wheel.


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Jan 2007)

make it amphibious and you could bypass tra traffic anyday.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jan 2007)

Porsche, Army Style

Yet another SUV that will never see anything more "off road" than a gravel driveway.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Yet another SUV that will never see anything more "off road" than a gravel driveway.




:rofl: Sorry..but that is so true and funny...


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



the Nit picker is in the house...
1. notice that the track is loose and will scrap the underside of the doors.
2. north american car body on a german track (not bad for a trucker, huh?)
3. engine in the front, drive sprocket in the rear (again, not bad for a trucker?)
4. most typical usage, urban upperclass with no class macho idiots to pick up chicks with. (NOT!)


not a bad photoshop job... ;D


----------



## niner domestic (22 Jan 2007)

Um.. BYT.. the body is German... it's a Porsche Carrera GT http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/carrera_gt.asp and last time I looked, the vehicle's engine compartment was in the rear...(sorry)


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Porsche, Army Style



A way to move into the Iraqi market


----------



## AMcLeod (23 Jan 2007)

yet another pavement princess


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Um.. BYT.. the body is German... it's a Porsche Carrera GT http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/carrera_gt.asp and last time I looked, the vehicle's engine compartment was in the rear...(sorry)


As much as I was _trying _ to be funny and fasticious to the thread title...I can't believe I just got auto-corrected by a girrrl. ;D


----------



## Trinity (23 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> As much as I was _trying _ to be funny and fasticious to the thread title...I can't believe I just got auto-corrected by a girrrl. ;D



Not just any girl... a girl with expensive tastes  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jan 2007)

Look at him backpedal!!! BYT, you made OBVIOUS errors and were put in your place by a girl.. nya nya!!


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jan 2007)

Trucks! I know.  
Car?  Umm, they go!
The fasticousness of my post was the nitpicking of the inprobability of the track working with that body.

neener-neener


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

Well, onto the chopping block I shall go 

Don't hesitate to be harsh


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

Come on, don't be shy  ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Jan 2007)

"Ju know...e ju takes waa more picture, ju is in traaaaaaaa-ble..."


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Jan 2007)

"Mom and Dad told me it was a Special School, they did not tell me it was a Reform School.  All of the doors and windows lock from the outside."


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jan 2007)

"Apparently, in my province, being able to read is considered witchcraft. So I got detention"


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jan 2007)

It was bad enough that the teacher did not allow Michael to use scissors in the arts and crafts class, but what set him off is when they took the tub of glue away from him.

dileas

tess


----------



## niner domestic (23 Jan 2007)

Unaware of the imminent school moving, Michael daydreamed of sailing the seven seas in a CPF through his detention...


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2007)

For sale, house on the river (really!!!)


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

Tess, I am sad to say we don't have an arts an crafts course any more, but we do gots an englis suddjek, n im da bests in me clas  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2007)

Liquidation Sale

House

Waterfront Property.

Scenic view of the St John River.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Come on, don't be shy  ;D



While it is a nice picture young padawan and one I'm sure your mothe ris right proud of, the whole idea is to be caught on film doing something extremly stupid. 

For example:


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jan 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



While both embassy guards and perpetrator had both found the urinating on the the Ambassador's rose bush amusing, the Ambassador still had Dan arrested for "invading America"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

"ITS FUN TO STAY AT THE Y-M-C-A......"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jan 2007)

Sir... sir...... SIR! There is no need to shake your hips like that. I simply asked you to put your hands behind your head.


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sir... sir...... SIR! There is no need to shake your hips like that. I simply asked you to put your hands behind your head.



Yeah, but he's singing Y.M.C.A.....and it suits!!  ;D


----------



## Pea (24 Jan 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sir... sir...... SIR! There is no need to shake your hips like that. I simply asked you to put your hands behind your head.



 :rofl: HAHAHA. Nicely done Mike!


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Jan 2007)

"Who said being a POW in Cuba can't be fun? At least I can dance my way out"



OK Danjanou, I will find a "extremely stupid" photo of myself


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2007)

*Giddy up daddy!!*

*Hips Don't Lie*

And I'm on tonight 
You know my hips don't lie 
And I'm starting to feel it's right 
All the attraction, the tension 
Don't you see baby, this is perfection 

Oh baby when you talk like that 
You make a woman go mad

Oh I know I am on tonight my hips don't lie 
And I'm starting to feel it's right 
All the attraction, the tension 
Don't you see baby, this is perfection 
*Shakira, Shakira*1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmQI6eD7kHU  2






1. Nicholas Strunk lyrics.
2. Artist: Shakira
Album: Oral Fixation Vol. 2 Re-Release (2006)
Song: Hips Don't Lie
Country: Colombia
Hits: 2600165


----------



## p_imbeault (24 Jan 2007)

Dont quit your day job


----------



## protected (24 Jan 2007)

''Tonight... he's gonna wear his cop uniform, and arrest me!!!'' Giggles


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jan 2007)

Although Juan found the tourist amusing at first, he became a bit conscerned for his own safety when the Gringo started to shake his buttocks and yell "That's right, 100% pure Canadian beef!"

dileas

tess


----------



## lint (24 Jan 2007)

It's my turn to wear the handcuffs.. >


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2007)

And the winner is the Librarian. 

The pic is of me and my new bestest friend ever as I leave Cartagena Airport 1998. Come to think of Shakira was pretty big in the clubs there then. Not that I had time or inclination to visit any.  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Jan 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The pic is of me and my new bestest friend ever


Oh My God! Danjanou has a friend  :-*


----------



## Lang75 (26 Jan 2007)

Sorry Danjanou, as I recall, in 98 I thought you did have the time and inclination to vist the clubs? Besides you didn`t meet your wife for another two years?


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2007)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> Sorry Danjanou, as I recall, in 98 I thought you did have the time and inclination to vist the clubs? Besides you didn`t meet your wife for another two years?



Me night life, drinking, clubs? Never I'm a good church going boy. BTW you accidentaly walked out on your bar tab at the strip joint/ brothel er sports bar last night. I covered it for you. You can pay me back next week.  8)


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

Yeah but did he steal any poor hapless woman's pickles?


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Yeah but did he steal any poor hapless woman's pickles?



Naah he's well trained. ;D


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

*HAPLESS WOMAN LOOSE"S HER PICKLES*

Reuters

Last night at an Army.ca Gathering in Guelph, Ontario, Canada, a hapless woman was robbed of her pickles.  Claiming police brutality in relation to the events of the theft, she has accused a Corrections Canada Officer of abducting her pickles after the Jagermeister was passed around.  The perpetrator of this grievous act is described as a tall blond aging Sex God.  The police are not investigating this heinous crime, as no Police Report has been filed.  This invalidates any Insurance Claims that may be filed by this woman.  As for the Pickle Robber and his gang of merry men, they seem to have left the scene under the guise of drunken patrons at closing time.  It is believed that they may strike again.  Should you be dining out and are served a pickle, guard it well.  

On a related story, London Life, is contemplating the institution of a new form of Insurance Policy, in which they will insure the meals of dinners in Licenced Premises.   For a Lifetime Policy to protect your meal, the costs are expected to be $50.00 per annum.  This Policy should be available to the public within the next year.  A policy such as this would protect one's pickles in the event of letchary in the Pub.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

*Wanted Poster of Thief Just Released:*





http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41577/post-503398.html#msg503398


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jan 2007)

"You say to-ma-to, I say to-mah-to.....let's call the whole thing off!!"


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Does this tomato earring make my earlobe look fat?


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Jan 2007)

Although Mike Bobbitt's effort to provided a bundle of utensils for Bruce at the last meet, Mr. Monkhouse insisted this was the way they ate when he was in.  He failed to mention that the wooly mammoth was also used as a vehicle in those days...

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Jan 2007)

"And for my next trick, I shall put this pickle all the way up my nose and this piece of tomato will accompany it, on the maiden voyage of 'SS Pickleless Vern'"


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2007)

"It's _this_ big, and _this_ colour"

(pick whichever produce you wish first for this headline   )


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Jan 2007)

"You take the green pickle; you end up back in your bed and think this was all a dream.
You take the red tomato; and I'll show you just how far the army hole really goes."


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2007)

If memory serves, and after that night it probably don’t, the alleged pickle theft occurred prior to the “frack I forgot my coin” jagey shots. By that time Disco Su was busy stealing bar nuts (and I don’t mean people at the table).  8)





BTW Baker I saw the "friends" crack. Remember I lived on the Rock for a time and still have friends in the RNFLDR, or as they say round the bay....."yer frigged bye>" >


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Jan 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW Baker I saw the "friends" crack. Remember I lived on the Rock for a time and still have friends in the RNFLDR, or as they say round the bay....."yer frigged bye>" >



Your Wrong in your saying  ;D.  You have the first and third word right; along with the first letter of the second word  ;D.


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jan 2007)

Tonight my eyes are as red as this tomato, but tomorrow my cheeks will be as green as this pickle.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

Danjanou,

Glad you are here to back me up on this incident. Pickle was stolen well before the Jaggy was passed around. The porn star also managed to wiggle his way out of the "He forgot his coin too round." Your memory is good to go. I hear though that it starts to disappear upon celebrations of one's 50th Birthday.

 >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jan 2007)

Now,...who exactly is the worst culprit?    Bruce the peanut poacher or Vern the evidence eater?

..and for the coin thing,...oops :-[


Vern the pickle was not just stolen before Jaggy but in another eating/drinking establishment.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Jan 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW Baker I saw the "friends" crack. Remember I lived on the Rock for a time and still have friends in the RNFLDR, or as they say round the bay....."yer frigged bye>" >


Ummm, you do know that it's not bye, but b'y, correct?


----------



## Trinity (27 Jan 2007)

Many of the witness statements show that all were surprised when the 
round went off only seconds after the photo was taken.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2007)

Gah... Im never gonna get that sunflower seed out..... why did i have to go and loose my toothpick at spin boldak........


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2007)

Fire Away Guys.....  ;D


----------



## Burrows (27 Jan 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Fire Away Guys.....  ;D



This is what we do in CSS.


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Jan 2007)

me taliban... no one will know me spy if i dress that way.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2007)

After being denied a visitor pass to A'stan, Sean Penn snuck over in disguise.  However, he could not resist his natural tendancies to act like a clown.


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Jan 2007)

grrrr fantastic!!!


----------



## GO!!! (27 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



OOOOOOOOOHHHHH YYEEEAAAAH

Yes yes y'all, 233rd  Reverse Osmosis Water Purification System Techs ay kay ay "the straight killaz" in the Hizouse!

Air Force Represent!


----------



## Trooper Hale (27 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> grrrr fantastic!!!



"After constant thefts from the Orderly Room the Regiment decided to hire an animal to guard it...unfortunately fiscal issues stopped any purchase of a real leopard and the RSM just dressed up and growled when anyone came in"


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Jan 2007)

"The trial-version of the new AR cadpat flight-suits met much protest, though Good2Golf seemed to enjoy wearing it"


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2007)

Lady.  I hate to be rude, but you have an ugly growth on your stomach.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jan 2007)

Now where could that be........ 

Actually I didn't recognize you without some girls ass in your hand. :tsktsk:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2007)

Piper had a bit of a hissy fit when it was pointed out that his pink purse did not go with that shade of baby blue in his shirt.

FYI--I would love to post some of my "colourful" work pics, but it wouldn't fly on this forum.   >


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jan 2007)

Yeah, baby, smell THAT one....I think that was the cheese burrito I had last night.  Like it?  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## career_radio-checker (27 Jan 2007)

Piper thinks he has a badunkadunc


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jan 2007)

[quote ]....I was taken advantage of by older women and a sadistic Bruce with his camera....  [/quote]

Yeah and haven't we all been there :-[


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Jan 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Piper thinks he has a badunkadunc



It is spelled badonkadonk...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Oh oh oh, me again...
> 
> I think I just like seeing pics of me on the internet, makes me feel 'cool'  ;D



"Oh my God Becky....he farted!"


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jan 2007)

Ok, time for a new pic, and a new target. Army.ca's very own Big_Foot


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jan 2007)

The lad would later graduate from serving in the beer halls to searching for treasure for the Riech.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Jan 2007)

Which urine sample should I submit - natural or diluted?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Jan 2007)

After picking up a really cool coat at Frenchies for $5 Stuey stopped by the Mission for a couple of free ginger ales!


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Jan 2007)

In Soviet Russia Beer Drinks You!


----------



## career_radio-checker (28 Jan 2007)

Ahhh, i like this one. Isn't global warming grand?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jan 2007)

Another brutal winter in Windsor


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Jan 2007)

Winnipeg experiences its warmest summer on record.


----------



## gaspasser (29 Jan 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Ahhh, i like this one. Isn't global warming grand?


Put the right strap over your big toe, squad one!
Place strap A into gator clamp, squad two!
 8)


----------



## MPSHIELD (29 Jan 2007)

The origin of: Snow shoes on, snow shoes off.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2007)

Okay troops... after our warm up stretches.. we will do a hasty attack the Soviet line. Any questions? 


 ;D


----------



## Burrows (29 Jan 2007)

Due to financial constraints at the end of the fiscal year, Ex Frosty Bear was post-poned to June.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (29 Jan 2007)

The RSM is old and thin blood. If he wants winter ex. in May he gets winter ex. in May.


----------



## BernDawg (29 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Okay troops... after our warm up stretches.. we will do a hasty attack the Soviet line. Any questions?
> 
> 
> ;D


I wish to take this opportunity to thank you for one of the wickedest flashbacks I've ever had.
I now return you to your regular programing.


----------



## Trinity (31 Jan 2007)

Bloggins confused the gray man theory with the blue man theory.


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Jan 2007)

Blue man is searching for his brother Red man but they can't find each other amongst all of the guys in green.


----------



## Juvat (31 Jan 2007)

The platoon could now finally deploy after the arrival of their Sniper Detector.


----------



## RHFC_piper (31 Jan 2007)

"Hey Sarg.  Why does my name tag say 'decoy'... my name's Smith."


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jan 2007)

tess had finally had it after yesterday's inspection.  He was going to show the RSM how he really looked like when he rolls out of bed and slaps on some boots to come to work!

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (31 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> tess had finally had it after yesterday's inspection.  He was going to show the RSM how he really looked like when he rolls out of bed and slaps on some boots to come to work!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess




 :rofl:

Somehow I can really see that happening... thanks tess.. that totally made my day.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> tess had finally had it after yesterday's inspection.  He was going to show the RSM how he really looked like when he rolls out of bed and slaps on some boots to come to work!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



*And Vern waits patiently in the background holding onto her red Queen's robe; for she is well aware that she, voted in as the Deputy ruler, shall be Crowned immediately upon Tess' unfortunate demise.  *


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Feb 2007)

One of these things, is not like the other, lalala


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 Feb 2007)

Can't get kicked out of the army, no matter how hard you tried before that dreaded Field-Ex?

Here's a sure list of 'RTU-my-a$$ now' items to pack for the field-ex:

-1x skin tight shirt, blue. To reveal the extra deserts you've been helping yourself to at the mess
-1x skin tight pants, blue. To reveal to everyone else that you do in fact have a bigger package and therefore have superior intellect.
-1x combat boots, pair non issued. To prove that you really are better than what the army provides for you.
*Note colour scheme is optional but blue may increase your chances as it indicates your approval of the superior qualities and standards of the airforce.

Now go find the RSM visiting the troops out in the field, yank down on his epaulet, rip off his name tag and tell him he's older than the CF itself. Now run like hell. Don't worry the RSM will soon realize he can't outrun something 40 yrs his junior and will seek revenge through administrative means. The worst that could happen is that you get kicked out; but hey, that's what you wanted since day one.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Feb 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



 "Dont you people use your heads?? You are all going into the woods wearing GREEN, man-o-man you're all gonna get SooOOOoo lost out there."


----------



## Franko (2 Feb 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



You guys have it all wrong....the enemy is looking for guys dressed in green. You're all going to get shot....

Regards


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Feb 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> You guys have it all wrong....the enemy is looking for guys dressed in green. You're all going to get shot....
> 
> Regards


Classic Peter Griffen.


----------



## Franko (2 Feb 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Classic Peter Griffen.



Heh heh.......yup      

Was wondering how long that one would be left alone for....

Regards


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Feb 2007)

Nothing gets by me.


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Feb 2007)

"Forest Gump" takes a brief pause to investigate why these soldiers have their sleeves rolled up in the field.  "TEWT, toot.  Run Forest Run."


----------



## TN2IC (2 Feb 2007)

"Troops... this is refer to as Gaggle F***...Sort yourselves out."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Feb 2007)

"A landmark anthropological dig near Ottawa has unearthed the remains of the earliest known politician. The species genus will be named Jackus Laytonasis"


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Feb 2007)

What a sh***y view.


----------



## niner domestic (7 Feb 2007)

Proof positive that RSMs do eat the heads of their young recruits.


----------



## AMcLeod (7 Feb 2007)

your problem is obvious,  GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR A$$


----------



## gaspasser (7 Feb 2007)

Prehistoric proof of an anal-cranial inversion.
Most likely a cro-magnon n-d-p-itus.


----------



## mysteriousmind (7 Feb 2007)

Some guy who just happenned to get on the nerves of a Senior NCO


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Feb 2007)

Airline safety manuals (perhaps drafted by someone named Wright at Kittihawk) indicate that this was the original crash position.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Feb 2007)

This is the aftermath of the first ever drill lesson in the world, gone wrong.


The staff couldn't teach Pte Bloggins how to execute squad two. It was one of those army lesson learned cases.


 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Feb 2007)

Sorry Matt couldn't resist







Another hard day at the office for Matt Fisher  ;D


----------



## bcbarman (8 Feb 2007)

-Matt found that while testing the head beating board he needed a bit more leverage, and would you look at that, a pully just sitting there.

-Uhh, guys, I'm ready to come down now..  Guys?  oh forget this, I'm moving back to Vancouver


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

While Matt had always appreciated end-user imput, he felt there were much more subtle ways to tell him someone didn't like a particular product.


----------



## muffin (8 Feb 2007)

Just wait till you see what they can do while they are being fired from a canon!


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Feb 2007)

Ask Beavis I've got nothing Butthead.


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Feb 2007)

The next phase of training involves a large ramp and a row of 18 MLVWs parked side by side.
QL4 Evil Knievel


----------



## career_radio-checker (8 Feb 2007)

Hereyeee, Hereyeee, Hereyeee. Ladies and Lords of his magesties court. We will now begin the 5th round of the royal motorcross jousting championships.


----------



## BernDawg (8 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

>



Hey look kids! Mom got a man pinyata for little Jimmies birthday!  I think we're gonna need a bigger stick!


----------



## Shamrock (8 Feb 2007)

Goddammit Tpr Bloggins!  That's not what I meant when I said harness your potential!


----------



## AMcLeod (8 Feb 2007)

the last time i saw a person suspended in the air like this it involved a fence post and their underwear


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Feb 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> l



Those crazy conjoined quadruplets although successfully separated are still never far apart and insist on doing everything as an infantry section together!!


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Feb 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

>



In the wake of that silly Hussein family gallows incident - Iraq experiments with alternate methods of hanging.

or

That is the last time I get snarky with the Mat Tech.


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Feb 2007)

Although trumpted as a huge breakthrough by the media, the new CF anti-gravity vest was decidedly low tech.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Feb 2007)

This is the day Peter Pan found out he really couldn't fly.


----------



## rmacqueen (10 Feb 2007)

I have decided to submit myself for sacrifice (that's me hanging out the window)


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Feb 2007)

After three hours hanging around, tess finally came to the conclusion that the first words out of the RQ's mouth were not going to be "Ah you silly bugger, I told you so...".  Especially after he specifically instructed tess to touch absolutely nothing, upon punishment of death.


dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Feb 2007)

I hate it when we are force-fed beans at breakfast and then we practice house clearing drills.


----------



## 3rd Herd (10 Feb 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I have decided to submit myself for sacrifice (that's me hanging out the window)



In keeping with Liberal defense spending reduction stairs are deemed no longer necessary for infantry regiments. Both the Green Party and the NDP concur with this as it will save millions of trees.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I have decided to submit myself for sacrifice (that's me hanging out the window)




O Romeo, Romeo! wherefore art thou Romeo?
Deny thy father and refuse thy name;
Or, if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love,
And I'll no longer be a Capulet.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> O Romeo, Romeo! wherefore art thou Romeo?
> Deny thy father and refuse thy name;
> Or, if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love,
> And I'll no longer be a Capulet.



What about the "Hark what light from yonder window breaks......" thingie?? ;D


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

Pte Bloggins, being on his own, tries to makes toast in the morning. But he has the runs and made a stop in the pooper... And then to his surprize.. ends up burning the Urban Op home down. Now how will Bloggins answer to CSM? And then to the RSM? Then to the CO with the hat less dance...


 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

Peter Pan lost his Mo-Jo....    :rofl:


To his surprise the screen wasn't blue anymore.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."

-- Monty Python, "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"


 :rofl:


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



As some staff just DIDN'T seem to understand the concept when explained to them, RHFC_Piper finally relied on toy soldiers to show that the TacVest just wasn't capable of holding all the Grenades and Mags that the soldier is issued in theater


----------



## gaspasser (12 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> As some staff just DIDN'T seem to understand the concept when explained to them, RHFC_Piper finally relied on toy soldiers to show that the TacVest just wasn't capable of holding all the Grenades and Mags that the soldier is issued in theater


1...2..5..NO!...3


Did someone forget the picture??
nevermind, the site just didn't catch up to me...my bad?!?!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Feb 2007)

In order to draw as many new recruits as possible, the CF will now pay for personal piercings.


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> In order to draw as many new recruits as possible, the CF will now pay for personal piercings.



I see a future Sig Op


----------



## AMcLeod (12 Feb 2007)

this guy must hate metal detectors


----------



## Shamrock (12 Feb 2007)

"I don't see what gives you the right to judge me by my appearance."

"Then why do you choose to appear like that?"


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop, are you posting your station's mugshots on army.ca again?


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Feb 2007)

When Jimbo woke up on his last day of his 72 hour leave, his mind was racing on how he was going to explain his "relaxing" holiday in Amsterdan to the RSM...

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (12 Feb 2007)

Could you image Tess?  :rofl:


----------



## 3rd Herd (12 Feb 2007)

Perfect reason why you do not make love to your claymore or "John-boy forgot the direction arrows when setting up his claymore"


----------



## bcbarman (13 Feb 2007)

I want to know if the blank stare is a result of the piercings, or the cause of them


----------



## BernDawg (13 Feb 2007)

bcbarman said:
			
		

> I want to know if the blank stare is a result of the piercings, or the cause of them



Naw that's just the meth.

Unfortunately, Deep space 9 was cancelled before Jimmy got his big break.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Feb 2007)

He wants to find out if people are still paying attention to his mutant characteristics. The piercings re just a diversion from those weird bump things on is forehead.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> zipperhead_cop, are you posting your station's mugshots on army.ca again?



Ugh.  Busted.


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Ugh.  Busted.


I thought that was the mayor of Windsor


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I thought that was the mayor of Windsor



Hey now!  That's Uncle Eddie you are talking about.  In the mayoral asthetics scheme of things I think he is a pretty suave lookin' dude:


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



... And I got this medal for being so damn awsome.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> ... And I got this medal for being so damn awsome.



...from my mommy


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> ...from my mommy



's jewelry box upstairs!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> 's jewelry box upstairs!



Ssshhhh!! She doesn't know I have it!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Feb 2007)

She also doesn't know about me wearing her pumps.


----------



## Reccesoldier (14 Feb 2007)

Sir, please remove your head from your shoulders and place it in the tray prior to entering the metal detector.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Feb 2007)

Can we get a new picture please, cause this one is going to give me night-horrors  :crybaby:


----------



## TAS278 (14 Feb 2007)

John realized that Miniature Horse jumping wasn't going to be a big sport.


----------



## BernDawg (14 Feb 2007)

Unngghh! Whew! Next week I'm gonna raise that bar a whole inch!


----------



## mover1 (14 Feb 2007)

NEW CF EXPRESS SYSTEM ENABLES RECRUITS TO KEEP IN SHAPE WITHOUT BREAKING A SWEAT


----------



## Reccesoldier (14 Feb 2007)

The RSM had been given one day to prepare for the annual suckerfish parade in Lower Musquodoboit....



> And A Sqn will do a left wheel through this gate followed closely by the Shriners...
> Damn, I can't believe I have to do this on Sunday... RHIP my a$$...


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Feb 2007)

After losing too many Officer Cadets, RMC decided to change the way it taught map reading


----------



## rmc_wannabe (15 Feb 2007)

"Good job Sir....now tomorrow we'll try it with a real horse"


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Feb 2007)

The CDS demanded new fitness standards...here we see one of the old guard (>55) attempting the 20m hurdle walk.


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Feb 2007)

CFB Cold Lake... in literal terms


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Feb 2007)

The arctic snow shark?               *begin playing "Jaws" theme... nnnnow!*


----------



## gaspasser (15 Feb 2007)

Bloggins!  I told you NOT to touch the fire alarm system UNLESS it was a real fire.
NOW! Clean up this mess.
Bloggins....?


Bloggins...?


Where did that lad go ???


----------



## Shamrock (15 Feb 2007)

Duuuh-duh.  Duuuuh-duh.  Duh-duh duh-duh. Duh-duh-duh!  Duhduhduh!

Everybody out of the hangar!!


Apologies to Midget-Boyd for my attempt to subvert his headline.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Feb 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> *begin playing "Jaws" theme... nnnnow!*






			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> Duuuh-duh.  Duuuuh-duh.  Duh-duh duh-duh. Duh-duh-duh!  Duhduhduh!



YES!!!!! Someone actually figured out how to make Jaws music in typing!!! ;D     :warstory:

Note:  I was so happy after seeing the music I did my "happy dance"


----------



## p_imbeault (16 Feb 2007)

Reminds me of the time I filled the dishwasher with DishSoap when I was 7


----------



## career_radio-checker (16 Feb 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the time I filled the dishwasher with DishSoap when I was 7



hey anyone could make that mistake, I'm still not allowed to go near the dishwasher after last week's mess  :-[


----------



## TN2IC (16 Feb 2007)

Try the washing machine...     ;D


My mother wasn't so impressed.. but now I got it mastered... I got married... 



*runs away*

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Feb 2007)

Couldn't resist







Cpl Lopez was extremely proud of having successfully completed the "Buck Rogers Advanced Warfighter" Course, and finally earning the coveted Jet-pack patch!


----------



## career_radio-checker (17 Feb 2007)

by 2010 'Starship Troopers' could be a reality.


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Feb 2007)

Mom's credit card + Toys R' Us =


----------



## TN2IC (17 Feb 2007)

Airsoft to the extreme!

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (17 Feb 2007)

Chimo Power?


----------



## 3rd Herd (17 Feb 2007)

one Bingo game you do not want to win. I-15 Bingo. :evil:


----------



## BernDawg (17 Feb 2007)

Right...NO..Left click...NOOOO Double click!! .... ARGHHH!


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Feb 2007)

Just like the game, only if you screw up, your dead.


----------



## gaspasser (17 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that guy, isn't that the Chief from HALO??


----------



## TN2IC (17 Feb 2007)

Since the threat of Iran with nukes, TN2IC took the step to buy his own nuke on eBay to protect his fellow members on army.ca.
Sadly to report it was a one shot deal. 

May TN2IC rest in pieces and well cooked.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>


Look ma! One hand!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Feb 2007)

" CPL. BLOGGINS!!!!!!!!  What Have I told you about riding on the  thermo-nuclear-atomic-hydro-ninja-bomb?"


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Feb 2007)

NASA 'fires' another unstable female astronaut.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Since the threat of Iran with nukes, TN2IC took the step to buy his own nuke on eBay to protect his fellow members on army.ca.
> Sadly to report it was a one shot deal.
> 
> May TN2IC rest in pieces and well cooked.



Yeehaw!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2007)

You there you have something better to do than be on parade?


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>


And with the launch of the latest nuke ladies and gents, the fat lady has indeed sung (an aria at that).


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> You there you have something better to do than be on parade?



I rather be learning the piano sir...


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I rather be doing my piano lessons sir...



Right then, off you go. Anybody else not want to march up and down the SQAAARE!


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Feb 2007)

"You Coffee-bearers on the side of the square...FAAAAALLLLLL IN!!!!!!!!"


----------



## navymich (18 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> "You Coffee-bearers on the side of the square...FAAAAALLLLLL IN!!!!!!!!"



Guess he means you then Des.  Way you go..... ;D


----------



## Drummy (18 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> You there you have something better to do than be on parade?




Gentlemen, I want to know - Who ran those panties up the flag pole?


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

> SERGEANT MAJOR:  Don't stand there gawping like you've never seen the Hand
> of God before!  Now, today, we're going to do marching up and down the
> square!  That is, unless any of you got anything better to do.  Well?!
> Anyone got anything they'd rather be doing than marching up and down the
> ...




http://www.kokos.cz/bradkoun/movies/mol.txt

RUBBISH!!!       

Pure classic.. I wish I had a Sergeant Major like him.    :rofl:


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Guess he means you then Des.  Way you go..... ;D



Well, to be perfectly honest, I drink the coffee, I don't bear it


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Feb 2007)

"Which one of you 'orrible little men in the IT Section keeps photo-shopping these stupid white balls over my head!?"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> "Which one of you 'orrible little men in the IT Section keeps photo-shopping these stupid white balls over my head!?"




ROFL Just noticed that part Mr. O'Leary


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

No, no, no! Just one hackel.. not three. One red hackel... buzz off. Don't mess with my dress and deportment.. not in front of the troops. For the love of.... 





RUBBISH!!!


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Well, to be perfectly honest, I drink the coffee, I don't bear it



Okay Sentry...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

You.. hurry up. 




Don't run in combat boots....




Move with a sense of urgency...




I said don't run in combats boots...

*thump, ka-bang*


What? Your feet broken? Get up in fall in.




Hurry up!!! My lord!


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



YOU, YOU over there God D*m it, stop your f***ing conversation, lay down your coffee and form up


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Feb 2007)

HOGAAAAAAAN


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

CSM: Here is the top of the hill, troops. As you know my little turtle dumplings, you are at the bottom of the hill. As most schools teach, things roll down hill. Whom knows what causes this effect?

Pte Poor Soul: Gravity sir.

CSM: Right oh boy! That is correct. I see you actually paid attention in school instead of rolling the grass. Now.. since we are on the topic of gravity, what would be pulled down this hill of ours?

Pte Poor Soul: Water, sir?

CSM: Water? Water? I be thinking again about you and the grass. My lord. It be poop.. Yes my turtle dumplings, poop rolls down the hill. It comes to me then to you Pl WO, then to you Sect Commanders then to yourselves. 
Now can some one explain to why the local town mayor gave me this massive bill before everyone gets poopy?


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

You!!!! Get off the grass. And not the type you mow!!!

 :rofl:


----------



## warspite (18 Feb 2007)

All hail TN2IC that was hilarious :rofl:


Also here's a clip of the monty python scene mentioned in previous posts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FOJX4DSSxQ


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2007)

Okay troops... we need another photo...I am dying here.


----------



## Black Watch (19 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> You there you have something better to do than be on parade?


Bloggins, stop lifting your kilt at the ladies!!!!


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



"There is a *REASON* which we teach recruits not to bring the thigh any higher than parallel to the ground!"


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Feb 2007)

Ooooh, look, a pretty birdy


----------



## Shamrock (20 Feb 2007)

There is shit on the end of this stick!


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Feb 2007)

Tada!!! And you said I could never get this pole to my pelvis the hard way!


----------



## gaspasser (20 Feb 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> There is crap on the end of this stick!


...not at this end, RSM...


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Feb 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...not at this end, RSM...



Me thinks you just out scored TN2IC.


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Feb 2007)

The upmost in new Infantry fighting vechicle proclaims the Liberial defense critic:


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

OMG... How did I forget that one!!!

I wasn't around... not fair not fair... don't make me call a mod over..

Trucker Power Unite!


 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

*LOCAL NEWS PAPER AD SECTION*



> Only 237 381km's rolled over once lubrico warranty pwr windows,
> locks, steering, up armour package, drives mint cond. Must sell.
> $2 for any nation in need, zero down. Full retail price of $25 458
> with $6 000 down payment for the Canadian users plus shipping,
> ...


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Feb 2007)

Ford could not figure out why their new concept car was such a flop at the auto show


----------



## Shamrock (20 Feb 2007)

"Driver, on the next bound we're going to jockey left, come around the feature to our front, and hide from the infantry.  Hopefully then they'll stop laughing at the new MGS."


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Feb 2007)

"If you don't like it... take a bird's eye view and you'll see the tank resembles a fist on it's side with the middle finger sticking right... at... you..."


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Feb 2007)

Dude, im gonna be the most Bad-ass airsofter at the Tournement with this outfit!


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Feb 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

>


"MJOLNIR, MK I"

I think some of you _*hardcore*_ _*hardcore*_  geeks will catch that 

(Yes that makes me a hardcore geek)


----------



## bcbarman (21 Feb 2007)

I love these twin camelbacks, Gin in the left one, tonic in the other.  Just gotta find a way to get some Ice out of my backpack without breaking cover


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Feb 2007)

Anybody notice the desert tans and black boots combo?


----------



## fourninerzero (21 Feb 2007)

Or the black cordura on the pants, or the woodland helmet cover, or completely black rifle (although i suppose not everyone can look like I6 ;D).

and what are the webbing loops on the back of the legs for? emergency hotrod and slimjim holders? 

The guy on the left has an ipod strapped to his wrist. tis a good idea, im gonna get me some gun tape and rig me up that too.


----------



## Trooper Hale (22 Feb 2007)

Hahahahahaha
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
hahaha
etc
I love Gold like that. And just think, some loser actually spent time creating that figure and thinking it was cool!  ;D
Excuse me while i continue laughing


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Feb 2007)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> and what are the webbing loops on the back of the legs for? emergency hotrod and slimjim holders?



 :rofl:  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa  THAT was funny


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Feb 2007)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> and what are the webbing loops on the back of the legs for? emergency hotrod and slimjim holders?



I'm not so sure that is a bad idea.  Just not on the legs.  Who can say how many firefights could have gone better if a soldier didn't have to be groping about for his dried meat treats?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure that is a bad idea.  Just not on the legs.  Who can say how many firefights could have gone better if a soldier didn't have to be *groping about for his dried meat treats*?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ahh man this one is killing me!


----------



## Shamrock (22 Feb 2007)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> What are the webbing loops on the back of the legs for?



Honest answer, scrim.  

Real answer, throwing knives.  Can never have enough throwing knives, especially ones you throw from your feet.


----------



## JesseWZ (22 Feb 2007)

You will also notice the device on the left wrist has been designed to fire said throwing knives at velocities slightly above the human foot.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Feb 2007)

So, at the speed of knee?


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Feb 2007)

the slim jims are for the F***ing guard dogs.


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Feb 2007)

cigars,,cigarettes,,tiperello
actually john wayne smoked lucky strikes
but was known to light up the odd tiperelloloved his old war movies and westerns
he was a stand up guy
just my thoughts,,
                             scoty b
a friend sent me this attachment,,,hope you enjoy lol


----------



## Juvat (24 Feb 2007)

Don't let the appearances fool you, I am deadly.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Feb 2007)

If you look closely, that's a CD he is being presented. I didn't know squirrels lived for 12 years.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Feb 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> If you look closely, that's a CD he is being presented. I didn't know squirrels lived for 12 years.



Maybe it's like dog years.....1year=7   ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (24 Feb 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> If you look closely, that's a CD he is being presented. I didn't know squirrels lived for 12 years.



Or perhaps,  it is a post-mortem medal from his great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great grand squirrel

(a squirrel tradition thing)  8)


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

This feller will be more than happy to protect your nuts...


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Feb 2007)

Medals are awarded "posthumously", not postmortem.  Average life span of squirrels is 6 years.  Perhaps he was being recognized for his time in the trenches, his snatch and runs, or his infiltrations behind enemy lines.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Feb 2007)

tess had enough of the RSM's badgering at inspection.  He finally was proud of the results of his evening hobby, and was ready to let loose Wilbur on Mrs Rsm's rose patch.

Unfortunately, when tess was showing off his project to the boys in the mess, Wilbur decided to _let loose_!

dileas

tess


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Feb 2007)

I took these photos while on a cruz in the Carribean, I've said so many about them so I'll let others have their fun.

P.S. Yes the bottom one is the storefront for a shoe store


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Feb 2007)

Our Moms think were cool


----------



## c.jacob (25 Feb 2007)

I do believe this picture was taken two seconds before Quiksilver was shot in the back by his buddies.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Feb 2007)

Jacob said:
			
		

> I do believe this picture was taken two seconds before Quiksilver was shot in the back by his buddies.



...And Old Navy accidentaly shot his nuts off.


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Feb 2007)

Ok, bare with me here, those are paintball guns yeah? Or airsoft (i'm not 100% sure thats what its called)? Wow, old mate with the rifle is takingit to the extreme if he's running around the bush with that. I've heard of losers but these guys take the cake!


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Feb 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> Ok, bare with me here, those are paintball guns yeah? Or airsoft (i'm not 100% sure thats what its called)? Wow, old mate with the rifle is takingit to the extreme if he's running around the bush with that. I've heard of losers but these guys take the cake!



Airsoft


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Feb 2007)

Is that a camo snugglie for his paintball Uzi?  Gotta get me one of them - its so rad man.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Feb 2007)

Jacob said:
			
		

> I do believe this picture was taken two seconds before Quiksilver was shot in the back by his buddies.



Not his buddies.  That is the other team.


----------



## Korus (27 Feb 2007)

Is that a pistol in your pants or are you happy to see me?  


oh.


----------



## Krisz (28 Feb 2007)

"Upon the realization that Satan would not in fact look out for him as promised, Quiksilver began mocking him. Shortly thereafter the weapon pointed at him "accidentally" went off."


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

Uncle Bins new Armour branch.


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Mar 2007)

"Driver, prepare to advance-_DID YOU HEAR THAT ABDUL? START KICKING THEM_-and...driver advance-_COME ON ABDUL, GET THOSE BLOODY THINGS MOVING_-make best speed-_DO I HAVE TO GET OUT?_


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Mar 2007)

The effects of failing to fund the Ordnance Corps was revealed to be a strategic error once the Armour started to experience battle casualties.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Mar 2007)

These beasts need some cam(el)ouflage.



Paddles anyone??


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Mar 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> These beasts need some cam(el)ouflage.


Groannnnn...now that was just bad...he he he
HL


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Mar 2007)

Although the boys in the battalion loved tess' store idea, the RSM was none too happy about the venture opening up across the street from his home.

dileas

tess


----------



## bcbarman (3 Mar 2007)

Hey, this wreaker will come to the right grid square and I don't have to give him a case of beer to get the tank unstuck


----------



## orange.paint (3 Mar 2007)

We were going to tell them to get down in the hatch....yet they looked ready to die after this tasking.


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Mar 2007)

How many clowns do you think we could put into that clown cartank?


----------



## warspite (3 Mar 2007)

The new tank replacement proposed by the NDP.


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Mar 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> The new tank replacement proposed by the NDP.



I don't think so Warspite. Somehow, I think the NDP would see this tank as an offence against animal rights.  :


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Mar 2007)

"In Order To Recive Fair Mention In Mass Media The Armoured School Unveils Their Anti Poacher Contribution"


----------



## Emenince Grise (8 Mar 2007)

Private Bloggins was having a wonderful day until he realized that he had left his lid on "unlock".


----------



## warspite (8 Mar 2007)

Would a face like this lie?


----------



## career_radio-checker (8 Mar 2007)

Somebody's got 'smoker' teeth.  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2007)

"Yes Sgt, I "really" do want to go to Shilo to teach the Comm Res this summer"


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Mar 2007)

"Jeez, I miss my Balmoral and goin' regimental in my kilt."


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Mar 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> "Yes Sgt, I "really" do want to go to Shilo to teach the Comm Res this summer"



That's not even funny..... :-\


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Mar 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> "Yes Sgt, I "really" do want to go to Shilo to teach the Comm Res this summer"



You need help.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> You need help.



And lots of it.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC hard at work


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2007)

How can he get that finger up there with gloves on?


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Mar 2007)

safety first when digging for gold


----------



## Juvat (10 Mar 2007)

Hey RSM!  For my next trick watch me pull this (insert object here) out of my nose........RSM?


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Okay troops... I will only demo sqaud two, only once. Are there any questions?


----------



## gaspasser (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> TN2IC hard at work


...Typical Trucker??!!...umm, where's his other hand??


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Pick your nose... pick your bum...now you got some bubble gum.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Pick your nose... pick your bum...now you got some bubble gum.


...either way, it still tastes like....
 8)


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Hubba Bubba...


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2007)

I thought it was excel


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Mar 2007)

"...and now a demonstration of the construction site 'nose' whistle.  Toot, toot.  Yabba dabba, doo!"
or
"Opps, next time I will have to remove my gloves when I enter the blue rocket."


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>





S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

[Spoken]
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance

[Sung]
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance
Danc¨¦e!

We can go when we want to
The night is young and so am I
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise 'em with the victory cry
Say, we can act if want to
If we don't nobody will
And you can act real rude and totally removed
And I can act like an imbecile

[Refrain]
I say, we can dance, we can dance
Everything out of control
We can dance, we can dance
We're doing it from wall to wall
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody look at your hands
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody takin' the cha-a-a-ance

Safety dance
Is it safe to dance
Is it safe to dance

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

We can dance if we want to
We've got all your life and mine
As long as we abuse it, never gonna lose it
Everything'll work out right
I say, we can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine

[Refrain]

Is it safe to dance, oh is it safe to dance [6x]
Is it safe to dance 
​

http://noelbrought.tripod.com/MEN_WITHOUT_HATS__Safety_Dance.mid



Plus more for you needs...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg

Enjoy...

If you want to....   ;D

Edit for my silly willy spelling.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Mar 2007)

Crayon's up there good.  Next step, commission.


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
> Safe, dance!
> 
> [Spoken]
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Now that was funny...of course you have to be a certain age to appreciate it  :

HL


----------



## BernDawg (11 Mar 2007)

And this, class, is how they pulled the brains out of the ancient Egyptians..s..I...th......b.......... (drooling commences)


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Withdrawl behaviour of army.ca


Duh....This is where brain is.... mahhh....


----------



## Danjanou (12 Mar 2007)

Ok new picture







For the record I was actually doing a google image search for patrol uniforms in response to another thread on here and came across this.


----------



## 3rd Herd (12 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok new picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I thought you found an actual picture of Mr D.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Mar 2007)

Those boots really don't go with the other kit.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Gone Commando.... Alright... Giddy giddy...


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Mar 2007)

Is that a wallet in your sporran or are you just happy to see me.


----------



## mudrecceman (12 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok new picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, sure we believe you.  _*NO ONE * _ here thinks that this is from your own private collection of privates and their private's   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Due to military cuts backs...


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Guess where I hide my chanter at?


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Mar 2007)

Where do he put the ammo?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Sure, sure we believe you.  _*NO ONE * _ here thinks that this is from your own private collection of privates and their private's   ;D



I was wondering how long that would take?  8)

Unlike certain former black beret wearing spud eating individuals who otherwise shall remain nameless, I don't have an extensive collection of Tom of Finland photos stored on my hard drive. ;D


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Care to blow on me chanter?


----------



## mudrecceman (12 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I was wondering how long that would take?  8)
> 
> Unlike certain former black beret wearing spud eating individuals who otherwise shall remain nameless, I don't have an extensive collection of Tom of Finland photos stored on my hard drive. ;D



Hmmm, who could that be?

former black beret...spud eating...if ONLY I was alittle smarter!  damn!


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Mar 2007)

Dress Arid Region Highland, (DARH) perhaps?  :-[

That is a pretty big sporran you have there fella!


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Mar 2007)

Now I know why the enemy went running when they heard the bagpipes approaching.


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Mar 2007)

must be cold...during winter...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Mar 2007)

PREEEESENT ARMS!

or

"Come on lads, get those knees up when I call you to attention!"


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2007)

And the sheep were never the same.......


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Mar 2007)

Boys, you look so sharp, anytime you pass in your pom pom skirt.  ;D


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Mar 2007)

"Er... Sorry Sergeant, I got mugged on the way to the parade......er...permission to fall in?"  :-[


----------



## Juvat (14 Mar 2007)

Dang!   You think those 5th graders will notice?


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

TN2IC before he joined the Army.

Hahahaha


----------



## sober_ruski (14 Mar 2007)

That explained their opponents' will to fight to the end instead of being taken POW.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)




----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)




----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



Stop!! I refuse to let you have my friend's crazy white hat! You will have to fight both of us for it!!


----------



## 3rd Herd (14 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



KILL YOUR OWN SEAL PUPS


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Mar 2007)

Why yes, Zhang, the pink nail polish do fit my hat well.


----------



## Black Watch (14 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

>


This is how Jack Layton views the new highland kit...So you wannabe regimental, eh?


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Why yes, Zhang, the pink nail polish do fit my hat well.




As we noted just within 24hrs .. there are many different shades and tones of "pink". Please correct yourself before we report you to a mod.  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58221/post-542510.html#msg542510


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Mar 2007)

Wait a minute are those guys beside Layton in the turbans from Esprit de Corps magazine on assignment?


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Why yes, Zhang, the pink nail polish do fit my hat well.



Look mamason, only one hand required for this AK. Comrades, another molotov cocktail!


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

: I think I need help... too much time on my hands yesterday.


----------



## p_imbeault (15 Mar 2007)

Yesterday or everyday?


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Mar 2007)

You _think_ you need help?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> You _think_ you need help?



Remember it's not an admission of weakness to admit that you need help :


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

Come on...someone must of thought the figure 11 target was funny..


----------



## Black Watch (15 Mar 2007)

well...I do...


----------



## xena (16 Mar 2007)

Yeah, I got a giggle out of it too.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2007)

Okay let's get another photo on the go...


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Mar 2007)

Ok, so this photo already has a caption, funny though. ha

(I don't know how to post the pic without the attachment.)


----------



## Bane (21 Mar 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (21 Mar 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> Ok, so this photo already has a caption, funny though. ha
> 
> (I don't know how to post the pic without the attachment.)



You are ahead of me....I don't know how to post a pic!!


----------



## tannerthehammer (23 Mar 2007)

Scotty said:
			
		

> Any captions for this one?



Brokeback Jihad!


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Mar 2007)

If you don't move, I'll make you fly like bird!!!


----------



## smitty66 (23 Mar 2007)

Hide this QUICK!!!

Not me Man!


----------



## xena (23 Mar 2007)

No really, this way you won't need that cumbersome bomb vest!


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

One from personal experience  

"The health inspector is coming!!!" 
"Hide the crack!"


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Mar 2007)

Taliban cadence-stick  ;D


----------



## imjustsomeguy (23 Mar 2007)

Aasif wondered if sexual harassment was like this in America.


----------



## BernDawg (23 Mar 2007)

"Somebody going to get a big hurt!"

Just in case anyone missed it before....
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58974.0.html
 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (23 Mar 2007)

Okay Amir.. bend over so we can smuggle this weapon in... I swear to Allah it won't hurt.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Mar 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> "Somebody going to get a big hurt!"



It's 9:30am, I just woke up and laughed when I saw that. Thanks for the first laugh of the day.


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Mar 2007)

Removed by Moderator..................a little decorum, please.

hmm... let me re-phrase it then

do they have "brokeback" thursdays?


----------



## Black Watch (25 Mar 2007)

time for a new one, folks


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Mar 2007)

Oh lawd! Have mercy on them thar bwois.


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Mar 2007)

Any headlines for this?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2007)

Logistik unicorp strikes again


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Mar 2007)

Damn that wardrobe, why is it that all my pants seem to shrink when i put them in there?


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2007)

Suddenly, General Bloggins knew his PT plan wasn't working so well......


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

When Hungry Bum vomits


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Logistik unicorp strikes again



Hahahaha, don't even joke about that. I was a victim. I was even promoted that parade. Darn that ground arms drill movement.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

Pepto-Bismol Original Formula Liquid... Helping Those Whom Serve.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3iiaGD0koU

This always cracks me up.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Mar 2007)

"Will you be my love slave?!"

"Neverrrrrrrr!"


----------



## TN2IC (26 Mar 2007)

When Piper is on the pipe..


----------



## gaspasser (26 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> When Piper is on the pipe..


Piper has just realized that the lady he met in the bar is NOT Tia Carera.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Mar 2007)

You know what face a fly makes when it is about to get killed?





			
				TN2IC said:
			
		

>


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



Ahemm....any family relations?....


----------



## gaspasser (26 Mar 2007)

memiiminnee, muummniiee, uurrrhhhooo..
hard to discern which one said it...     :rofl:
"That's Not Fair"!!!


----------



## TN2IC (31 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver and TN2IC with an idea. Too bad they didn't have the PLS. They were sick of the field. So they came up with the idea of bring "home" to the field. The sentry didn't know how to search the truck and house at the same time at the in route. Then the MP's showing up behind it stating that the drivers "borrow" the house. But the driver said they were just geography relocated itself without the intent of returning it. So you should of hear the Pl WO on the field phone when the sentry called up.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Apr 2007)

Honey, I need you to vacuum....HONNNEEEEE???  Dammit!  Where did he get to now?!  And he left his boots on the couch again!


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2007)

Quick, hurry now!! You can get camouflage furniture at Leon's Army Surplus!!
Your wife will never see you!! Your boss will never find you!!
0% financing OAC, no payments or interest until 2009!!


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Apr 2007)

Aren't we all tempted to rub our butts on Cpl. Bloggins? That danged Bloggins. He's always right there at butt-level. Every freakin' day! I'll bet he won't sit there after a few good butt rubs.


----------



## rosco (11 Apr 2007)

That's right Bloggins your promoted to cushion!


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Apr 2007)

"at least there is one good use for ACU; it saves me from house work  ;D.  Too bad it doesn't blend in this well anywhere else"


----------



## TN2IC (11 Apr 2007)

Now where did me pocket change run off too? Oh my....what's this... that's not the remote!


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Apr 2007)

DOD tests camouflage in urban environment


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Apr 2007)

Look Ma!  I'm eating roadkill!


----------



## Maraduer (12 Apr 2007)

I cant launch it if you put it in that way.


----------



## mysteriousmind (12 Apr 2007)

If you dont understand whats written, its probably a good thing so you wont know the ingredients.


----------



## Black Watch (12 Apr 2007)

so, you follow the rule of Kashrut? Is it good?


----------



## TN2IC (12 Apr 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> If you dont understand whats written, its probably a good thing so you wont know the ingredients.




hehehe...Bosnia. That dog was here few hours ago.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Apr 2007)

Let's see, two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese.... wait, where's the cheese?


----------



## Black Watch (13 Apr 2007)

I tell you, dude!! I can't read what's on the sign, but I suggest that you don't eat that burger


----------



## sober_ruski (14 Apr 2007)

Oh my. A kosher burger. Now i've seen almost everything.


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Apr 2007)

The BEST weapon in every JTF2NinjaSniperNintendoCommando soldier's arsenal.


----------



## Jacqueline (17 Apr 2007)

The "Blades Blastin Brave Bashin Brooklyn Bullet Busters Association" 's newest pistol weapon. Watch out Ninja's these guys cock calibur chromes.  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Apr 2007)

The new replacement of the C7


----------



## Shamrock (17 Apr 2007)

Clearly, a useless weapon.  No flashlight and no laser pointer.

Also, where's its silenced grenade launcher?


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Apr 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Clearly, a useless weapon.  No flashlight and no laser pointer.
> 
> Also, where's its silenced grenade launcher?


For a small fee, that can be attached in minutes


----------



## Black Watch (17 Apr 2007)

With this weapon, I'll be the most bad-ass airsofter in town 8)


----------



## sober_ruski (17 Apr 2007)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> With this weapon, I'll be the most bad-*** airsofter in town 8)



If you think that is not for real


----------



## Shamrock (18 Apr 2007)

No cup holder.  Scrap it.


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Apr 2007)

Tpr Skywalker always knew how to deal with pesky traffic!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

I love the sign behind him!!  "If you're looking for an exciting job, you've found it!!"   ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Apr 2007)

" If you're looking for an exciting job, you've found it!" : Become the ultimate galactic commander across the galaxy.


----------



## Shamrock (18 Apr 2007)

The schwarz is not so strong in that one.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> The schwarz is not so strong in that one.


 :rofl:

May the schwartz be with you!


----------



## Trinity (18 Apr 2007)

It's been a long time...  I've been rather quiet.. my bad...

Here is a good one







So... you have to be this tall to join JTF2?

No, I'm sorry little girl, you must be a few inches taller!


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Apr 2007)

She can't believe he was O.K with it.


----------



## fleeingjam (18 Apr 2007)

LOL!! thats looks like some one i know  ;D :


----------



## Wynne (18 Apr 2007)

But...but!  I really wanted to be a JTF2 ninja sniper dude!  :crybaby:


----------



## MediTech (19 Apr 2007)

Aww, it's baby's first swearing in.


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Apr 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Sorry, but you have to be at least _this_ many inches taller than HitOrMiss to join up.


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Apr 2007)

You could get my name right there loser


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You could get my name right there loser



And you could grow taller by an inch or two to make it onto the kiddie rides but we know that's not going to happen.  >


----------



## Wynne (19 Apr 2007)

HAHA ouch!


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Apr 2007)

Me being small makes everything else on me look bigger  ;D


----------



## warspite (19 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And you could grow taller by an inch or two to make it onto the kiddie rides but we know that's not going to happen.  >


The rarely heard but often deadly moderator burn  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (19 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Me being small makes everything else on me look bigger  ;D



You mean those aren't aviator sunglasses?


----------



## MediTech (19 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And you could grow taller by an inch or two to make it onto the kiddie rides but we know that's not going to happen.  >



Quick!  Stop, drop and roll HitorMiss!


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You could get my name right there loser



Aww, is HitorMiss suffering from short-man syndrome? How cute.


----------



## GAP (19 Apr 2007)

op:


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2007)

During her swearing in ceremony; a game of 
rock paper scissors

WYNNE - Show's Paper.

CO - Show's - WTH are you doing... this is the army!


----------



## sober_ruski (22 Apr 2007)

Wynne said:
			
		

> But...but!  I really wanted to be a JTF2 ninja sniper dude!  :crybaby:



Phew, ninja snipers are 2nd grade. Pirate commandos is where its at  :warstory:


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Apr 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Phew, ninja snipers are 2nd grade. Pirate commandos is where its at  :warstory:


OMG! I love pirates! Pirate commandos can so kick any Ninja Sniper's ass!


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> OMG! I love pirates! Pirate commandos can so kick any Ninja Sniper's ***!


What about Darth Vader Under water knife fighting HALO green beret?


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> What about Darth Vader Under water knife fighting HALO green beret?



...no where near as intense. Not even comparable.


----------



## Black Watch (24 Apr 2007)

Ok then...What about super SPEZNATZ-delta force-JTFII-green beret special assaulter?


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Apr 2007)

What about Chad Vader underwater knife fighting?


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2007)

Chuck Norris' dentist.


----------



## Black Watch (24 Apr 2007)

ok good people, time for a new one.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Apr 2007)

*I keep telling you: it's not a twist off!

Shut up or I'll twist your arm off!*


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Apr 2007)

What did I tell you about beer!? We both get half and wrestle! Now, you thought I needed to be drunk to fight you? Heh, think again! Look what I done to Zhang, he has his beer bottle in the ear!


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Apr 2007)

To accommodate all religions, ethnicities, cultures and anything else you might feel sensitive about, the CF has adopted the new 'invisible book' by which inductee's will swear an oath over. 

"Please place your right hand, unless you feel term 'right-hand' is discriminatory against left handed people because it could imply it being the 'wrong' hand, then you may place your left hand on the non-discript, gender-neutrally authored, environmentally friendly book and repeat after me."

 :

I swear, upon the noodle god...


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Apr 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I swear, upon the noodle god...




Haha... pastafarians...


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2007)

"Jesus, it's like a baby arm holding a beer bottle."






"We represent... the lollipop corps.  And as members of... the lollipop corps. We welcome you... to army land."


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Apr 2007)

What an intervention should look like.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

>



Like taking candy from a baby....... :crybaby:


----------



## BernDawg (24 Apr 2007)

Ungh...Ungh...AAAHHHH!  You push while I pull we'll get him out!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Apr 2007)

A fight like this is what could lead to a situation like my current avatar.


----------



## Reimer (25 Apr 2007)

The newest form of drunken boxing.


----------



## Wynne (25 Apr 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> "We represent... the lollipop corps.  And as members of... the lollipop corps. We welcome you... to army land."



Oh man, you got me there!  I haven't had that song stuck in my head for ever!!


----------



## Black Watch (25 Apr 2007)

gimme my beer!


----------



## gaspasser (25 Apr 2007)

You want to put that! Where?


Not likely!  


No man will ever take advantage of me with beer!


----------



## vangemeren (27 Apr 2007)

Test Pilots could not understand why the aircraft had difficult reaching supersonic speeds


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

When they take the landing gear up, the always crash for some reason.


----------



## Juvat (27 Apr 2007)

The Navy is qualifying athletes for the inter-service games.

Seen here are two athletes qualifying for the Aircraft Carrier long jump.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Apr 2007)

is this the new air trainer?


----------



## Old and Tired (27 Apr 2007)

How about:

AETE conducting Trials for low Atlitude Strike fighers


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Apr 2007)

"Prime Minister Layton and Secretary Chow pay hommage to the People's Air Force by taking part in the 2010 Vancouver Gay Games' parade."


----------



## Black Watch (27 Apr 2007)

Jack Layton's view of an efficient air force


----------



## Reimer (27 Apr 2007)

I told you we should not have drunk from that bottle that we found in that damn rabbit hole


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2007)

"My 'nose cone' is bigger than yours!!"


----------



## Weinie (27 Apr 2007)

The light is yellow! Go!Go!


----------



## TN2IC (27 Apr 2007)

On March 3, 1969 the United States Navy established an elite school for the top one percent of its pilots. 
Its purpose was to teach the lost art of aerial combat and to insure that the handful of men who graduated 
were the best fighter pilots in the world. They succeeded. Today, the Navy calls it Fighter Weapons School. The flyers call it: 

TOP GUN. 








Top Gun..

Lt. Tom "Iceman" Kazanski: I don't like you because you're dangerous. 
Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell: That's right, Ice-Man. I am dangerous.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2007)

The first section of Canada's first Air Reserve Tactical Fighter Squadron arrives on the tarmac at Cold Lake for Maple Flag 07...






MM


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Apr 2007)

**** Budget Cuts!


----------



## Black Watch (27 Apr 2007)

Lt Bloggins and Capt Superbloggins are trying to reach supersonic speeds by foot. After this failing such experiment,and after many accidents, RSM and CO decided to stop using those small toy-size aircraft, as they are counter to develop some maturity amongst pilots.


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Apr 2007)

simple as is...they scrwed up their real planes..now they have to prove to others taht they wont screw them up.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2007)

You Army guys do your defaulters your way, we'll do it our way...................


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Apr 2007)

The Air Forces response to the army's request for _really_ close air support


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Apr 2007)

Super Dave's sons - Concorde and Sonic training for the Blue Angels teen team.

or 

NASA astronauts in training on weekend leave.


----------



## Black Watch (29 Apr 2007)

the new airsoft aerial support sqn


----------



## rmacqueen (29 Apr 2007)

After numerous delays, and going $1.5 billion over budget, Boeing finally unveils it new ground support fighter to the public.  President Bush immediately hails it as a technological breakthrough.  Rumour also has it that an carrier version is under development for the navy.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Apr 2007)

Newly elected Prime Minister Jack Layton announces Canada is pulling out of the JSF project and will be replacing the CF-18 with a new eco friendly green alternative aircraft.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Newly elected Prime Minister Jack Layton announces Canada is pulling out of the JSF project and will be replacing the CF-18 with a new eco friendly green alternative aircraft.


 :rofl: ha ha this is right up there with the peacenik colours in the thread about re-instating the RCN and RCAF. A good chuckle on a Monday.


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 May 2007)

The two Cdn fighters which patrol the entire West Coast.


----------



## Jacqueline (1 May 2007)

Here's a funny one...


"O.K Patsy, we gotta get down to it like the army dudes...c.o.c.k the thang now air it out..."


----------



## Sig_Des (1 May 2007)

"If I close my eyes, I may hit something this time!"


----------



## Juvat (1 May 2007)

"Hey Sandy, look there.....does that look like your ex up in the tree"

"Sure does Brandine......sure does...."


----------



## xena (2 May 2007)

What can I say?  It's sick.  It's obscene.  It's disturbing.  I like it.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2007)

In Soviet Russia, ice cream eat YOU!


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2007)

I can't even think of a "headline" but I like it too!!

"I got an icekid, I got an icekid, and you can't have none.....Want a lick? Psych!!"

(my take on Eddie Murphy's "Delirious" Ice cream rant)


----------



## medic149 (7 May 2007)

you lost your ice cream. HA ha.  I still have mine. 


 ??? was that how you post  ???


----------



## Jacqueline (8 May 2007)

That friggen Mr. Scientist. He's always screwing stuff up like that time when he turned those bio creams to cannibals. Now you have these mutants walking up to our kids using the pick up line: _"Hello Clarice..."_


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



I know I have 'Red Eye', but what Crew Commander would steal the monitor?..........It is so hard to know what I am typing.


----------



## Reimer (8 May 2007)

"All this equipment and I can't even get my damn pen to work"


----------



## Mike Baker (8 May 2007)

"Listen, I am trying to do work here, and I am holding off from goofin around. Now, how do I access Army.ca on here?"



" Hey Cpl. Bloggi....what are you doing with that camera?"


----------



## Sig_Des (12 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> *"'Nav to turret?'  What the hell do you mean, 'NAV to turret?'  What the hell's a "NAV" anyway?"*



heheheheh....this one made me giggle...

"And Why do I have to be in the turret, anyway? What do you mean it's because I'm skinny?"


----------



## mysteriousmind (12 May 2007)

Why cant you guys let me sleep in my hidding space???


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 May 2007)

"Waiter, this bread kind of smells off..."


----------



## Rice0031 (20 May 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



What do you mean I'm "too ugly" to be in the recruiting posters? HoM got into one!


----------



## Mike Baker (20 May 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> What do you mean I'm "too ugly" to be in the recruiting posters? HoM got into one!


It's because HoM makes the Oakles work, whereas Des has none


----------



## NL_engineer (20 May 2007)

Hey Trinity, we reached 150 pages  ;D


----------



## Trinity (20 May 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Hey Trinity, we reached 150 pages  ;D



Yes... but 150 isn't 200


----------



## Rice0031 (20 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> It's because HoM makes the Oaklies work, whereas Des has none


You clearly missed the joke implying that both Des and HoM are, in fact, ugly. Jeese! Read between the lines, people!


----------



## gaspasser (20 May 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> You clearly missed the joke implying that both Des and HoM are, in fact, ugly. Jeese! Read between the lines, people!


Des isn't ugly , he just makes confused look real good.  ;D     Imagine THAT face on a recruiting poster.   :


----------



## Rice0031 (20 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Des isn't ugly



Put down that drink, I think you've had too much.  :blotto:


----------



## navymich (20 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ... he just makes confused look real good...



Of course he does.  After all, he IS a sig AND a toon.*  ;D

*this comment is not to be taken personally by anyone other then Des.  This comment is not to be construed as sig and/or toon bashing, but is instead friendly bashing between Des and I.  (stupid disclaimers to CYA take all of the fun out of things.  :)


----------



## joonrooj (20 May 2007)

Dave's not here man....


also why is his rank epaulet red?


----------



## Trinity (20 May 2007)

poppy   ??

Most likely.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> poppy   ??
> 
> Most likely.



More like a red marker cap.  He might be plotting enemy contacts onto a map.  The epaulet makes a handy holder in the turret.


----------



## George Wallace (21 May 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> More like a red marker cap.  He might be plotting enemy contacts onto a map.  The epaulet makes a handy holder in the turret.



Good point, but it is too low on the epaulet and not 'hooked' over the top of his slip-on, so it is a poppy.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 May 2007)

To add to that Des has nothing to do with plotting anything on a map in his current postion, certainly not enemy contact.

However it could have been a marker as his tech job could very well require it.


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> More like a red marker cap.  He might be plotting enemy contacts onto a map.  The epaulet makes a handy holder in the turret.


Can't see that happenin'.  This is Des we're talking about... 


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Good point, but it is too low on the epaulet and not 'hooked' over the top of his slip-on, so it is a poppy.


I fully agree, it's a poppy and he's doing techie work...look at the face!  It's full of stern concentration...or it's a tough job?


any professional slams against Sig_Des are purely thrown in a friendly manner and not to be taken seriously, as I'm sure he doesn't.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> It's because HoM makes the Oakles work, whereas Des has none



Now Mike, if I chose to show you any of my afghanistan pictures, you'd know that I am in fact sporting Oakley half-jacket sunglasses, and have been for about 6 months now. I don't take the slams take earlier personally, seeing as they come from 2 airedales, that the closest to having to mark a reference on a map was the last time they saw real soldier, and had to mark such a memorable moment in their lives  

And it was indeed a poppy, as this was November. I don't usually splay out my maps in the turret of a LAV.

As far as being too ugly to be on a recruiting poster, Mike, that's probably because I'm from someplace too close to the rock. They do breed 'em ugly there.


----------



## gaspasser (22 May 2007)

spppeewww!!!

+1 Des, nice retort!


 :rofl:


----------



## navymich (22 May 2007)

Concur!  Nicely said Des, even if I was referenced as an airedale (careful, my bite is sometimes worse then my bark )


----------



## Mike Baker (22 May 2007)

Why did he only pick on me?  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (22 May 2007)

umm, maybe because you insulted his Oakley's  ???
 ;D


Oh, and Des, I'm an airdale and know how to read a map, compass and ask directions to the mess hall...don't let the colour of my beret fool you into thinking I've never done field time...       


last dig shot in jest..


----------



## Mike Baker (22 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> umm, maybe because you insulted his Oakley's ???


I never insulted the Oakley's, just him not wearing them, he was not, how I saw, showing them off.


----------



## gaspasser (22 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I never insulted the Oakley's, just him not wearing them, he was not, how I saw, showing them off.


Well, that's the only reason I can see why he picked you out...take it easy, it's all done in jest, for poops and giggles  8)


----------



## p_imbeault (22 May 2007)

Come on Mike, use one of em witty Newfoundlander comments you were born with


----------



## Mike Baker (22 May 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Come on Mike, use one of em witty Newfoundlander comments you were born with


Well, the problem with that is my mom only gave birth to me, no witty comments were there.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Why did he only pick on me?  ;D



"cuz picking on any comment by Rice with the word ugly in it is just too damned easy


----------



## navymich (22 May 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> "cuz picking on any comment by Rice with the word ugly in it is just too damned easy



But you still managed a good one using Rice and easy in the same sentence.  Oh, and something about his cuz(in)!  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 May 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Concur!  Nicely said Des, even if I was referenced as an airedale (careful, my bite is sometimes worse then my bark )



Wouldn't the expression for an ex sailor be "your barque is worse than your byte?"   ;D


----------



## deedster (22 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the expression for an ex sailor be "your barque is worse than your byte?"   ;D


Now THAT was brilliant IHS  
Where can I have a peek at HorM's poker poster face?  Is he wearing his Oakleys?
D2


----------



## Rice0031 (22 May 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> 'cuz picking on any comment by Rice with the word ugly in it is just too damned easy


That's totally a lie. My mom says that I'm handsome. ...and that I'm cool.

As for the next headline:






CFB Kingston: Where the Petawawa soldiers wished they were posted. (HitorMiss not included with CFB Kingston, batteries sold separately).


----------



## HItorMiss (22 May 2007)

CFB Kingston where we can't find a real soldier for our own banner and had to borrow one from Pet!


----------



## deedster (22 May 2007)

Oh my Lord...he IS wearing the Oakleys.  
Thanks Rice.
Nice pic HorM  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (22 May 2007)

For the record D2 that pic was taken overseas before the issue of the CF ballistic eye wear (not that I wear them anyway) so I needed eye protection


----------



## deedster (22 May 2007)

Cool...good retort too !  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> CFB Kingston where we can't find a real soldier for our own banner and had to borrow one from Pet!



   :rofl:  Too true!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (23 May 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Too true!!!



Pfft, the only reason my brother here is on the CFB Kingston poster is that they didn't have enough visible minorities on their PR material. In this case, they went with the "vertically challenged"


----------



## HItorMiss (23 May 2007)

And here I thought you were going with Native....ahhh well at least I'm not FRENCH...speaking of which have you surrendered yet there Des?


----------



## Sig_Des (23 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were going with Native....ahhh well at least I'm not FRENCH...speaking of which have you surrendered yet there Des?



Dude, I may be French, I'm not NDP. No negotiating or surrendering here!


----------



## Rice0031 (23 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> ahhh well at least I'm not FRENCH...speaking of which have you surrendered yet there Des?



I don't want to hear of any "French Advances", Des! (Read: retreat)


----------



## Mike Baker (23 May 2007)

On the idea of the French, did any one see the movie Flushed Away, with the French frogs?


----------



## TN2IC (23 May 2007)

Okay.... stop derailing... next picture please.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 May 2007)

"Des, grab me a 3/4" wrench from the tool crib."

Des: "Don't see it, are you sure it's here?"


----------



## Gunner98 (28 May 2007)

A man in his own domain - alone, four walls, fresh air, solid footing.

Enquiring minds want to know does he prefer - Depends or Pampers?


----------



## deedster (29 May 2007)

Being a CF man, it's gotta be Depends.
Des, why do you do this to yourself?


----------



## Juvat (29 May 2007)

After the long established tradition of red chits, stress cards, the army has chosen the time honoured tradition of "Time Out in the Crib" as the preferred method of deterrence for any deviances of the standard.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2007)

For the new, *very young* recruits, the military's new version of "Holding Platoon."


----------



## Reccesoldier (29 May 2007)

Hey Yo, when I asked the Sarge if I could moove into my own crib, this wasn't what I had in mind.


----------



## Rice0031 (29 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> (with permission)


Looks like Mr. Grumpy's in time-out. You should know to play nice with the other children!


----------



## NavyShooter (30 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> (with permission)



Truly...a momma's boy.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> On the idea of the French, did any one see the movie Flushed Away, with the French frogs?



I saw it.  That one scene, when the leader says "ready for action" and they all throw up their arms in surrender?  That was GD priceless!  So here's me with my kids in a moderately crowded theatre and I'm the only one laughing my arse off.  
I'm gettin' the giggles now just thinking about it.   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (30 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Being a CF man, it's gotta be Depends.
> Des, why do you do this to yourself?



I just end up in silly pictures, and padre gets a hold of them somehow. I start to think he may be obsessed with me


----------



## gaspasser (30 May 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I just end up in silly pictures, and padre gets a hold of them somehow. I start to think he may be obsessed with me



...hmm, maybe it's time you stop partying hanging out with the padre??!!
 ;D


----------



## Trinity (30 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...hmm, maybe it's time you stop partying hanging out with the padre??!!
> ;D



Seriously Des... we do spend way too much time together.  I think BYT is right.
I need a break from you.  I'm sorry. :-\


----------



## Sig_Des (30 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Seriously Des... we do spend way too much time together.  I think BYT is right.
> I need a break from you.  I'm sorry. :-\



I think you're right.....or I could start posting pics of you


----------



## gaspasser (30 May 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I think you're right.....or I could start posting pics of you


...hmm, NO, that's the express elevator DOWN!!!
Bad idea... 




...then again...go ahead!...there'll be less room for me.. ushup:


----------



## NL_engineer (31 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> nooo   bad mojo



you already posted one of your self  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2007)

A concentrated effort has been made to combine weapons training with sports day.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jun 2007)

No RSM... that is not my ball in your office, with the broken glass. Must be the other clowns. Dang those Marines..


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Jun 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> "Waiter, this bread kind of smells off..."



Come on now!  My loaf of arse bread didn't even garner ONE comment?  That is an actual sour dough roll that was served to me at a fine dining restaurant.  How often do you see something like that?


----------



## p_imbeault (9 Jun 2007)

How did it taste?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Jun 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> How did it taste?



Okay, but made me really gassy   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jun 2007)

Beano troops?


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jun 2007)

Mortar:  They said that the "Rocket" was experiencing some delays in his return to the big leagues.  I guess he has some adjustments to his delivery to explain to the Board of Governors.


Loaf:  Cut it open and add a hot dog and it would make an interesting arse sandwich.


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Jun 2007)

How am i always so cool? And is there something on my face?


----------



## TN2IC (12 Jun 2007)

You can't see me!


----------



## Juvat (13 Jul 2007)

Its been a while.....

When giant ducks attack.


----------



## BernDawg (13 Jul 2007)

Wait till you see how big Earnie is !!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jul 2007)

Canadian Navy's New Refit Halifax Class ship...


 ;D


I'm allow to say it.


----------



## xena (13 Jul 2007)

Go to active sonar!

"squeak, squeak"


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jul 2007)

LAND FORCE TRIALS AND EVALUATIONS TESTING THEIR LASTEST IN ERGONOMIC TACTICAL SYSTEMS


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Jul 2007)

"Sergeant Bloggins was dismayed by the fact that his multi-million dollar combat armour came with a Dollarama watch. Halo geek and primarily constructed from cardboard"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (15 Jul 2007)

The alleged reason the US Army banned the use of DragonSkin protective body armour.


----------



## Trinity (15 Jul 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> The alleged reason the US Army banned the use of DragonSkin protective body armour.



Some soldiers were gullible to buy "fake dragon skin" while in Iraq.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jul 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> LAND FORCE TRIALS AND EVALUATIONS TESTING THEIR LASTEST IN ERGONOMIC TACTICAL SYSTEMS



WTG Captain Sensible I told you not to tell anyone about this    Now I got to come and kill you  ;D


----------



## Reccesoldier (17 Jul 2007)

The instructions said that this would make me look stupid in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Trinity (17 Jul 2007)

I found this on facebook







Superninjajtfcommando


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I found this on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spr. Bloggins found a new way to carry the new battle load.. TACVEST I don't need any stinking TACVEST  ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (17 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> BTW, wouldn't there be problems if that much weight was put on a mag? (Forgive me, I don't know much about C7s.)



I know two things about this picture, one, that number of mags wouldnt have spent too long on the weapon because it'd be stupidly heavy and two, next time i've got an M16/C7 handy, _I'M DOING IT!_

"Was it 5 shots, or 6? See, in all the excitment, i kinda forgot myself. So you gotta ask yourself a question, do you feel lucky? Well do ya, punk?--Because i've got another 7 mags and your days is just about to get F###ed up!"


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I found this on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, best thing ever. I need a new coffee.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2007)

>





Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2007)

"Now who can I get to change the mags for me?"


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2007)

Firing down range.... firing down range... weapon stops. Can the weapon to the left, inspect the ejection port. Bolt to the ....


----------



## Trinity (18 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> * injection *port. Bolt to the ....



Have I been a chaplain too long that the weapon has changed?!


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2007)

Ugh... I got to go back and sniff some more diesel now. Thanks Trinity.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (18 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I found this on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"This one's for monday, this one's for tuesday..."


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Jul 2007)

Fred I told you before "I aint dying for lack O shooting back!"


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jul 2007)

Hey... hey.. pass them those Oakley sun glasses. I got the LCF going on here. Quick... before the camera takes the picture. Holy, this weighs a ton!


Dang it Mike...


----------



## Trinity (20 Jul 2007)

Another picture from Facebook


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Another picture from Facebook



The lastest protection in DEATH RAYS FROM MARS


----------



## Trinity (20 Jul 2007)

Upgrade from the M1A1 tinfoil hat to the M1A2 steel pot!


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Another picture from Facebook






HALT advance one and be recognized... while I pee myself looking for that missing mag.





Or....





The MIR said this wash basin helmet will stop the Alien signals from coming in.








Or...



*TV Spokemans Voice*


One night a week....


One Weekend a month...


Join....


The Canadian Weekend Warriors...
































Disclaimer: I am an ex Weekend Warrior... it is ok. Please don't kill me.


----------



## deedster (20 Jul 2007)

Here I am at the Jo. Brant Memorial Hospital MRI Unit....
Whaddaya mean no metal?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Jul 2007)

Stop or I"ll squish you like a wee little bug.... squish your head.... squish!


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jul 2007)

Please put me in the fire base, please put me in the fire base, please put me in the fire base.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Jul 2007)

Charlie.... charlie...... charlie? Take the trench, damn it!


----------



## SiG_22_Qc (25 Jul 2007)

Jim and Bob asking their senior NCO to dag them red for next tour.


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Jul 2007)

But Ma, I thought it was a pipe dream... until I realized my pipe wasn't in my hand.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jul 2007)

Been a while. This one is a fun one from a B-day party I was at recenly:







Surprising many legal specialists, though water interrogation was deemed to be inhuman, the World court found that it was acceptable if you used Whiskey instead


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Jul 2007)

The MFRC gives their "Smart Party Planning" programme a new approach


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Jul 2007)

Screw battle we're gettin' drunk.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jul 2007)

Army's new Preventable Maintenance Program. 


No... need more JD's... quick... stat!


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

>


Hey 'ma! Look at what we caught! Let's get 'em drunk an watch 'em jump into the lake!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Sep 2007)

"Ahem, Your Highness, for your information...'jumper' is one word"


----------



## JVJA (3 Sep 2007)

zipperhead_cop,   Thanks for posting that picture.  There is a B&W print of it at work, but I have been looking for the original to show my wife, she is a royal fanatic.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Sep 2007)

"Wow! Look at those!! My hands are sooo strange!"


----------



## BernDawg (25 Sep 2007)

No, really, I'm telling you, arthritis in both hands  my dear, couldn't bend these knuckles one bit.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Sep 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> No, really, I'm telling you, arthritis in both hands  my dear, couldn't bend these knuckles one bit.



Now my dear... can you squeeze my hands for me. Ah... that's the ticket.  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (25 Sep 2007)

"Ahh, I see your rack is much more impressive than the gentleman to your right's."


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

Heh... what's this.... no breast pockets?


----------



## Trooper Hale (26 Sep 2007)

Some say firing a .50cal from the hip is stupid. Yeah? Well i say...Firing NOW!





Shall we dance?


----------



## TN2IC (26 Sep 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> Some say firing a .50cal from the hip is stupid. Yeah? Well i say...Firing NOW!




Door Gunner: Git some! Git some! Git some, yeah, yeah, yeah! Anyone that runs, is a VC. Anyone that stands still, is a well-disciplined VC! You guys oughta do a story about me sometime! 

Private Joker: Why should we do a story about you? 

Door Gunner: 'Cuz I'm so f***' good! I done got me 157 dead gooks killed. Plus 50 water buffalo too! Them's all confirmed! 

Private Joker: Any women or children? 

Door Gunner: Sometimes! 

Private Joker: How can you shoot women or children? 

Door Gunner: Easy! Ya just don't lead 'em so much! Ain't war hell?   :rofl:


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Sep 2007)

Sigmund Freud would have a field day with this one


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Sep 2007)

Sometimes a 50 cal is just a 50 cal!


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Sep 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Sigmund Freud would have a field day with this one



Haha, and the weird thing is, i have SO many more photos just like those ones! You know your in the army when...You pose with heavy weapons!
You should see the one of me with the Carl G's (thats right, more then one!).


----------



## Burrows (30 Sep 2007)

You know you're on Army.ca when people turn around and make fun of you for posing with weapons and make jokes.


So...I heard people with big gun obsessions are just trying to compensate.   >





















 :warstory:


----------



## TN2IC (30 Sep 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> So...I heard people with big gun obsessions are just trying to compensate.   >



Ah... so the Artillery folks will love you.  ;D

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Sep 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> So...I heard people with big gun obsessions are just trying to compensate.   >



I'm Armoured Corp old boy, i've got no reason to have to compensate  


			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> You know you're on Army.ca when people turn around and make fun of you for posing with weapons and make jokes.


I thought making jokes about our photos was the whole point of this thread? I wouldnt have had my mate take the photo of me with the 50 if i didnt want people to have a laugh about it.
Moving away from those little observations...
I'm fairly proud of that second photo, i reckon we got the light right on that one and Johnno there looks like he could be a backpacker murderer! His wife loves them too. ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Oct 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> So...I heard people with big gun obsessions are just trying to compensate.   >



And dogs in pyjamas?  What exactly is that compensating for?   :-*


----------



## Burrows (8 Oct 2007)

His lack of streetclothes.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2007)

If we can't beat them at war, we'll slay them in the dance competition!!


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Oct 2007)

Ooops, maybe I shouldn't have worn my thong today  :-[


----------



## GAP (18 Oct 2007)

At first glance, my initial thought was "A guy created this corps!!"  (Now to find out who he was.....)


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Oct 2007)

Pistols steady? Ready? Aim for the pressure points . . . Buck buck bang! The new drill is quite challenging (for the opponents).


----------



## Shamrock (18 Oct 2007)

After its first deployment, the 68th Can Can Battalion was decimated.  Enemy riflemen, who had previously demonstrated poor marksmanship abilities, were now able to fire incredibly tight groupings, all slightly below centre of mass.


----------



## mover1 (18 Oct 2007)

"THE TIMING FOR THIS MOVEMENT IS  1 2 3 CHA CHA CHA SHIMMY SHIMMY 1 2 3 SLIDE STOMP. 

REMEMBER TO PAUSE ON THE TWO THREES. I WILL NOW DEMONSTRATE THEN YOU WILL PRACTICE ON YOUR OWN THEN WE WILL DO IT COLLECTIVELY!"


----------



## Jorkapp (18 Oct 2007)

New Commando batallion shocks world audience with public display.


----------



## xena (18 Oct 2007)

Can't think...  blood...  flowing...  away...  from...  brain...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Oct 2007)

I would love to be the Sgt Major to that unit!

Where do I sign up?


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I would love to be the Sgt Major to that unit!
> 
> Where do I sign up?



Korea!  Off you go!! Bye bye!!


----------



## TN2IC (18 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Korea!  Off you go!! Bye bye!!



C-Ya!


----------



## TN2IC (18 Oct 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> After its first deployment, the 68th Can Can Batallion was decimated.  Enemy riflemen, who had previously demonstrated poor marksmanship abilities, were now able to fire incredibly tight groupings, all slightly below centre of mass.



After its first deployment, the 68th Can Can Battalion noted enemy fire was hitting the ground in front of them. This was due to the enemy adopting the prone position before firing. ;D


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2007)

And people were saying that the North Koreans were starving!

Lies, all lies.  Just look at em!... If those soldiers don't look healthy, I am a monkey's uncle.

Yowze!


----------



## TN2IC (24 Oct 2007)

This gives all new meaning to "Circus Battalion"


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2007)

How many clowns do you think will jump out of this car?  Just one!!


----------



## TN2IC (24 Oct 2007)

Iltis Replacement Program under Liberal Government.  ;D






*I miss those jeeps*


----------



## geo (24 Oct 2007)

Heh... I thought it was a Shriner's trainer


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Oct 2007)

And I thought it was Mobile not Miniture Support Equipment Operator  :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Oct 2007)

Military digs up rare archaeological find.

Pte Bloggins: "We were digging a latrine trench and there it was....."


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Oct 2007)

"Move along: no WMDs here....just some MiG 25s, Su-25s and stuff, but no WMDs....maybe they're in Iran?"


----------



## JBoyd (28 Oct 2007)

"Sir, I swear that sand dune came outta nowhere"


----------



## TN2IC (28 Oct 2007)

"Told you I didn't misplace the jet.. It's those sand storms and global warming effect... I tell ya! Even Al Gore made a movie about it.."



or



*National Geographic Narrator Voice*
Biblical archaeological dig after "The Conservative Party Resurrection."  

noteToo bad it wasn't CF-105 Arrow)


 ;D

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2007)

Airforce guy to Naval aviator:
"Who needs arresting cables to stop the plane when you have all this sand lying around"


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Oct 2007)

> *National Geographic Narrator Voice*
> Biblical archaeological dig after "The Conservative Party Resurrection."



Careful, don't make fun. All it needs is new wings and it will be part of Dion's contribution to "strengthening our peacekeepers", when he's finally elected.


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



I'll roshambo you for it!


----------



## mover1 (29 Oct 2007)

guy to the chick in the left hand corner of photo.....

you seem a on edge today? you got a little sand in your cockpit too?


----------



## DONT_PANIC (29 Oct 2007)

That's what happens when you don't watch what the dog buries in the backyard...


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

"Canada's Most Recent UK Purchase since The Submarines"


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> guy to the chick in the left hand corner of photo.....
> 
> you seem a on edge today? you got a little sand in your cockpit too?








 :rofl:


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

Today the Canadian Government announced another military cutback....


----------



## xena (29 Oct 2007)

Run Forrest!


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2007)

Take that Kokanee sasquatch


----------



## TN2IC (29 Oct 2007)

New And Improved
Dungeons & Dragons Game
  including Blackhawk Expansion pack
      On Sale Feb 30th 2008
    Copyright 2007, 2008


     ;D​


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2007)

The new CF Fitness test is a little controversial......


----------



## TN2IC (29 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The new CF Fitness test is a little controversial......





Beep...........






*SWOOSH*






Beep..........



Level one forth....


"AUGH... this will never end.. let's go back to the 2.4 run"


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The new CF Fitness test is a little controversial......



along those lines .....

"Crossfit is for pu****s "


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

Sorry to post another pic so quickly but couldn't resist.







The US Navy Intiates Its "Terrorist Catch & Release Program"  - Original Caption which i removed from picture



"As the entire crew watched, Jimmy still could not make his flubber work"


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2007)

The idea is to make up your *own* headline.... 

Look familiar?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2007)

BUSTED !!!!!!!


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

Yes Yes, I know however i still thought the orignal caption was hilarious. And i removed it from the picture so that others could make some up, instead of having one already posted right on the picture. I have edited the above post to include a caption of my own making.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

OK this is probally a stupid obvious question.  But.  Is that a small CAR being shot off the deck?  Can't quite make it out.


 :rofl:


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> OK this is probally a stupid obvious question.  But.  Is that a small CAR being shot off the deck?  Can't quite make it out.
> 
> 
> :rofl:



Yes It does appear to be a small car being shot off the deck, however I cannot attest to the validity of this picture. Personally I would assume it was "photoshoped"


----------



## BernDawg (30 Oct 2007)

IIRC I read an article about the pic and it was some sort of contest like "crush the car" that our Arm'd Reg'ts do.


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Nov 2007)

The car looks like a Lada and if it is, thats the fastest one of them has ever gone!
Even the ocean is too good for that disgraceful attempt at a motor vehicle.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Nov 2007)

How the hell did you get it stuck in the zipper?


Apparently I am a retard and can't get this pic to post right....


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2007)

Help me out here, buddy!  I can't see with all this d*mn kit on!!


----------



## geo (14 Nov 2007)

So here's what we're gonna do.... 

1.  I'll step into the cup of your two hands, 
2.  you'll throw me up & 
3.  I'll do a backflip over the razor wire


----------



## JBoyd (14 Nov 2007)

"What in God's name possesed you to Lick it?"


----------



## mover1 (14 Nov 2007)

What happens when the career manager comes to Khandahar


----------



## JBoyd (14 Nov 2007)

"Uh-Oh!"


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Nov 2007)

*THIS, boys and girls, is what happens when you go chasing things down rabbit holes! *​


----------



## TN2IC (14 Nov 2007)

"Hasn't anyone seen the safety video with the M113 driving in the dark without the ground guide?"


"Sounds like a job for *deep voice* MSE Safety."


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>



...You *do* have rental insurance, right?


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2007)

(as you hear a real loud metalic "clang")
When I say whoa, I mean WHOA!!!


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Nov 2007)

Left turn....... NO, Your other left!


----------



## JBoyd (15 Nov 2007)

"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die! ..."

"Hold Still, I see a spider"


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Nov 2007)

Quit your bitching.  I gave you the choice.  *You * chose Hammer over Sickle!​


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2007)

..... Now you'll have reason to complain about a splitting headache!


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>


*in Russian accent* .... In soviet Russia, sledge hammer 'handles' YOU.


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Nov 2007)

The troops were in for a surprise when commerad WO told them that they were going out to the parade square to 'pound the pavement'.


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2007)

Heh...
(with heavy russian accent)
In good old Soviet union, this is how we obtained the Peace all you UN fellows have been telling me about.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Nov 2007)

Now, lets test your reflexes, Sergi.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2007)

"I squish your head!"  

;D

On a side note, I notice the bandage on the hammer wielder's arm.  Makes you wonder if he was holding the block earlier...


----------



## Reccesoldier (15 Nov 2007)

"Man, I've always wanted to do this!" (the look on the guys face sys it all)


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Nov 2007)

Вы идиот! Вы заслуживаете умереть!​


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Nov 2007)

"This'll learn ya not to eat my McChicken!!"


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Nov 2007)

Here's a new one for you:


----------



## Reccesoldier (15 Nov 2007)

"Dude, pull my finger."


----------



## xena (15 Nov 2007)

I KEEEEL YOU!

(if you've seen Achmed the Dead Terrorist, you'll get it.  If you haven't seen Achmed, search youtube - it's priceless!)


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Nov 2007)

"Stay still soldier theres a cinder block on your head"
"Get it get it!"


----------



## TN2IC (15 Nov 2007)

*Nelson Muntz Voice from Simpsons*

"HA HA"


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Nov 2007)

"And I'll have one of the honey cruellers."


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Nov 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> "And I'll have one of the honey cruellers."


But...he can't be a mortar man....those aren't mortar gloves.  And he's wearing too much issued kit!  ;D


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2007)

You.... Yes YOU Cpl Bloggins, 

OR

F*(%!!! goggles are fogging up again!


----------



## TN2IC (15 Nov 2007)

*Pte Bloggins wants you do join the Army*


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Nov 2007)

Yes you too can look like this, with Ebay anything is possible


----------



## Burrows (17 Nov 2007)

"I dressed up for THIS THREAD!"


----------



## geo (17 Nov 2007)

Fly united!


----------



## Reccesoldier (17 Nov 2007)

Oh, you said *D*uck!


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Nov 2007)

A dog loses its mate.  First it found a new mate: a loon.  The loon would say "I'm a loon, and I LOVE to spoon."
This it tired of the loon and found a new mate.  It found a dove.  The dove would say "I'm a dove, I LOVE to make love!"
Then it tired of the dove and found a new mate, it found a duck.  The duck would say "I'M A DRAKE!  YOU'VE MADE A MISTAKE!"


----------



## JBoyd (17 Nov 2007)

"D'uhhhhhhhhhhh, Sarge I can see the shell, It looks clean enough"


----------



## geo (17 Nov 2007)

Don't you just love the smell of burnt propellant in the morning!


----------



## JAWS228 (17 Nov 2007)

hmmm did I leave my wallet in _here_? ???


----------



## TN2IC (17 Nov 2007)

I don't see anymore beer in there guys....


----------



## TN2IC (17 Nov 2007)

"Are you sure that ain't the primer I'm looking at?"


----------



## BernDawg (17 Nov 2007)

PULL!!!


----------



## Shamrock (17 Nov 2007)

"I said, "IT REALLY SUCKS BEING THE ONLY NON-SMOKER IN THE TANK!"


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

Heard at the Tim Horton's drive-thru:

Employee: "Would you like to try one of our new jumbo muffins?"
Driver:  "Sure, sounds good!!!"


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

Last thing said by driver: "I prefer Bagels over Muffins"




personally though I would like to know why in gods name the designers of that sign used a full muffin to put in the tray, why not just make the top of the muffin?


----------



## Shamrock (18 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> personally though I would like to know why in gods name the designers of that sign used a full muffin to put in the tray, why not just make the top of the muffin?



This is why.  It's fancy pants marketing strategy.


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

AHH ok all makes sense now.... not an accident just a marketing strategy\

However, after seeing the full picture, it would have been more effective if the car was closer to the sign and more under the open area in the muffin tray, Personally I couldnt fathom how a falling muffin would have travelled that far


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> This is why.  It's fancy pants marketing strategy.



Wow, nothing like ruining our fun!!  :'(


----------



## Shamrock (18 Nov 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, nothing like ruining our fun!!  :'(



Then I introduce new fun for someone else to quash.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Nov 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

>


You'll never defeat the Canadians if you can't handle this!!!


----------



## Reccesoldier (18 Nov 2007)

Those lucky round eyes only have 26 letters in their alphabet...  There are 47,035 written Chinese characters!... Please kill me now!


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

Second guy from the bottom - "AHHHHH I just became in Innie...."


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>




Is this Gravy Dripping out the end of the Barrel?


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Nov 2007)

"Ok, I'm ready!"

Gunner "You're wearing your BEWs, right?"


----------



## Munxcub (20 Nov 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Gunner "You're wearing your BEWs, right?"



What do you think I am... Stupid or something?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Nov 2007)

"BORING!!"


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2007)

Snow angels work best when you use your legs too.


----------



## geo (20 Nov 2007)

NEWS Flash.... JDF soldiers learn to ski in BC interior
As a cost cutting measure, they are using their butts for skis


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Nov 2007)

I thought Cdn recruits had to do leg raises for a long period of time - but from the heat of summer until the first snowfall is pretty impressive.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

>



Yeah, I think we can fit a dozen cans in there!  :cheers:


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Nov 2007)

-  Hello??  Is this thing on??

-  Can you hear me _now_?

-  It's a good thing this chair was here or I never would have gotten my lighter outta there!!


----------



## Shamrock (23 Nov 2007)

Budget cutbacks have forced the Air Force to approach aircraft from new, cost-saving alternatives.

Below, two pilots put the Feminist-15 through its paces.


----------



## geo (24 Nov 2007)

Heeeey... if you can't beat em.... fly em


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Nov 2007)

"Where's the cup holder?"

"I have a splinter in a REALLY bad place!"


----------



## GUNS (24 Nov 2007)

These guys are sissy's, back in Oct or Nov. 1972 while on a Jump Course in Alberta. :warstory:   I was introduced to the "Airborne snow bath", interesting how the body deals with extreme cold.  :-[




			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> Then I introduce new fun for someone else to quash.


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Dec 2007)

Sure... any old suck can smack a block on their head.... It takes a REAL man to do a flaming one on his boys...






"Ready Ivan? Up! he sees me! down! Up! he sees me! down!"


----------



## TN2IC (2 Dec 2007)

*Russian Accent*
Ok Ivan, the count is up, 2,3, down. Not up, 1,2,3,4,5,6,down. That's how we lost Boris last time.


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

Using "Elmer Fudd" accent.... " A hinting we will go, a hunting we will go, hi ho the merry oh, a hunting we will go"


----------



## Rayman (2 Dec 2007)

WRT the flaming one- "I know theres the Ring of Fire but this is ridiculous!"
And the other- "gun goes up, gun goes down, gun goes up, gun goes down...."


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

Guy on gun: "I wonder if he knows I am sleeping with his wife... I hope not"

Other guy: "look at that schmuck up there, I wonder if he knows im sleeping with his wife"


----------



## Long Sword (3 Dec 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

>



After Tannenberg, the Tsar attempted to improve moral with play ground equipment.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Dec 2007)

3 Bn Royal Tuponian Infantry Regiment, in an effort to show they can do everything armour can do _better_, demonstrate how a turret and hull down are done light infantry style.


----------



## GUNS (3 Dec 2007)

Hope he don't notice we ate the horse and used the wheels to cook it. ;D :warstory:





			
				Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

>



"In Soviet Russia..."


----------



## JBoyd (5 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

>



"I can't believe I left Russian Circus to play teeter totter for this bozo"


----------



## Shamrock (5 Dec 2007)

For ease of learning, this movement has been broken down into squads.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

>



And you Canadians thought that your Cold Wet Weather Boots had bad soles on ice!


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

This one is just too easy. ;D


----------



## JBoyd (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> This one is just too easy. ;D



I joined to pick up girls.... but I think this is going to end up picking up guys.....


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2007)

The Flamingo Regiment joins the Brigade of Guards

And parades on the Mall!

(puts a whole new meaning to the expression "Guard Mounting") :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2007)

Pride Parade!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> This one is just too easy. ;D


Pink panthers goon squad?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Dec 2007)

Maybe they took Peter Griffin's logic _too_ seriously?


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



Rebel army about to attack the Smurfs.  ;D



			
				uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Maybe they took Peter Griffin's logic _too_ seriously?



Clown suits... CLOWN!


----------



## Rayman (5 Dec 2007)

They're Freddie Murcury's security team.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

You can’t make this stuff up. It appears the Royal Thai Army is on a pastel kick or were on a recent episode of Queer Eye. First Pink and now…






and


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2007)

Eggads,

a Brigade of Guards RSMs worst nightmare!


Yaaaagh!


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



Royal Smurf Guard  ;D


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2007)

Are they marching with their hand on the other soldier's butt????

Please don't tell me they are walking around with their hand on the other's butt!

I told you not to tell me they were.......

Yargh!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2007)

Talk about the Rainbow Coalition!  :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Dec 2007)

Now wouldn't that have just been the best thing ever if they were Iranian???



> We don't have gays in Iran



Oh look! A rainbow!!!...wait..those are soldiers?


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

All joking aside from what I know the Royal Thai Army are overall a pretty good outfit, color blindness in choice of ceremonial uniforms aside. They did fairly well in the Vietnam War IIRC.

Had a glimpse at some of them in 2004 when touring up near the Burmese Border. Troopies I saw seemed pretty switched on.


Nice toys too.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/thailand/army.htm


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>




Mary Kay Lip Stick Bn. doing a march pass.  ;D


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Dec 2007)

"You wore the same outfit as me! _I_ wanted the pink , you were supposed to wear the blue! Well one of us is going to have to change"


----------



## JBoyd (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



We are the lollipop kids, the lollipop kids, the lollipop kids,
We are the lollipop kids... and we'd like to welcome you to Munchkinland!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Dec 2007)

The annual Regimental Bingo Marchpast of The Queen's Loyal Wishing Troll Guard.  



			
				JBoyd said:
			
		

> We are the lollipop kids, the lollipop kids, the lollipop kids,
> We are the lollipop kids... and we'd like to welcome you to Munchkinland!



"*We represent the Lollipop Guild*"  :


----------



## JBoyd (5 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> "*We represent the Lollipop Guild*"  :



D'oh, sorry I couldn't completely remember how the little song went, so I googled what I could and that is what I got. At least the general idea came across


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



"Lets see Gargamel hit this place now....."


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Dec 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> "Lets see Gargamel hit this place now....."



 :rofl: AWESOME!


----------



## Danjanou (6 Dec 2007)

Damn I just noticed there's a fourth unit. Look at the picture of the Yellow Guard, coming up behind them on the left is another unit in red tunics and red bearskins. it must be some sort of perverted Thai psyops thing to keep the Burmese and Cambodians at bay.


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Dec 2007)

I thought it was the parade of new Rent-a-Cops for Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.  Oompa-loompas will March Past in Column and Column of Route.


----------



## JBoyd (6 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Damn I just noticed there's a fourth unit. Look at the picture of the Yellow Guard, coming up behind them on the left is another unit in red tunics and red bearskins. it must be some sort of perverted Thai psyops thing to keep the Burmese and Cambodians at bay.



Rainbow Brigade?


----------



## TN2IC (6 Dec 2007)

It would be pretty funny seeing them start some sort of goose stepping march. That would make my day.


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2007)

Can you picture them quick marching up the Mall in company of the Household Cavalry & the Brigade of Guards?

I could very well imagine some poor Brits choking on their Tea & Crumpets


----------



## Strike (6 Dec 2007)

Now that's a horse of a different colour.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Dec 2007)

"PETA recently added the Thai Army to its blacklist for their cruel and inhumane use of 100% reall Muppet fur. The Thai government still remains defiant"


----------



## JBoyd (9 Dec 2007)

"Alpha-testing of the Army's new desert transportation system"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (9 Dec 2007)

Its a bird, its a plane, is.... Pte. Bloggins ? ???


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2007)

Tp WO to Spr Bloggins

"Bloggins, quit screwing around and get back here.
If I wanted you to fly, I woulda told you how high"


----------



## Rayman (9 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> "Alpha-testing of the Army's new desert transportation system"



"Look at me guys im Batman!"


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Dec 2007)

Following the NDP victory, the parachute testing budget was at an all-time low.


----------



## Reccesoldier (9 Dec 2007)

Yeah, looks good, and I know it works for squirrels.  I just think that your idea to try it from the top of the water tower isn't one of your best.


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Dec 2007)

"Crank dat soulja boy, crank dat soulja boy, aaaah youuu!!!"

THe boys got everyone jamming out to his dope beat!


----------



## Shamrock (19 Dec 2007)




----------



## Rayman (19 Dec 2007)

"The smell of old people was too much for the young Prince."


----------



## deedster (19 Dec 2007)

Gramps lets out one of his famous SBD's (silent-but-deadly)


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2007)

SBDs?.... 

The young prince said "Oy!  I heard that one!"
And they were all mightily amused!


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2007)

Prince having an urge to snort cocaine.  ;D


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2007)

The Queen amused ....
bringing upon her another "annus horibulus!"


----------



## JBoyd (19 Dec 2007)

and Phillip is thinking "he who smelt it delt it"


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2007)

I say!  Look at the rack on that.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2007)

~ Pick your nose... pick your bum... now you got some bubble gum!  :-X



~ You pick it... you flick it.  ;D


~ Look... it be Thy Royal Booger. I shall name him....


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Dec 2007)

Son to Prince Charles: "Dad, I thought you said Camella was riding in on horseback...which is the horse??"

Princess Anne: "Indeed, a philly is a philly no matter how you groom it!"

Prince Phillip:"Indeed, good one, whot!"

QE II: "Shhh, the paparazzi is watching our every move! Darn it, too late, I saw a flash"


----------



## Rayman (20 Dec 2007)

Prince: Father dearest, do you think grand mother knows shes got a piece of toilet paper stuck to her shoe?


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Dec 2007)

We all know this is one of those conondrum things. Ther's cool, hot, and boogers? It's amazing how these things travel.  :rofl:


----------



## JBoyd (20 Dec 2007)

Ok, so lets all get our story straight before we head back.......


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>



_Cripes ... Damn those politicians who allowed the chicks into our Armoured Corps, they can't friggin' drive!!_


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> According to my calculations, that hole we dug should have got us clear through to Arizona.......Now to figure out the strange effects the earth's core and gravity has taken on our equipment.


----------



## danchapps (20 Dec 2007)

So CAA said the tow truck would be here soon, we tell them a camel jumped out of nowhere. It'll be fine, trust me.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (20 Dec 2007)

Driver, I said *LEFT*!!!

Hey, what are the rest of you clowns laughing at?


----------



## Shamrock (21 Dec 2007)

Alrighty, wise-ass, what _else_ could I have possibly meant when I told you to demonstrate a tracks-up hull down for the new officers?


----------



## sober_ruski (21 Dec 2007)

After all those rainbow coloured parades...


----------



## Trooper Hale (21 Dec 2007)

Its like an RSM's dream! Hundreds of beautiful women with hundreds of uniform discrepancies! Look at the shoes for a start, all different. An RSM would be yelling for weeks and loving every minute of it!


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2007)

Ok, so lets all get our story straight before MSE Safety gets here! So who is more sober? You? Good! You"re the driver. You take the blame. We"ll cover you on the hatless dance part, comrade.




Edit to subtract "quote" part.











I would love to be their "RSM". It would be...err... *Sorry guys, had a brain fart due to the lack of blood*  ;D


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2007)

Ummm....

Can we stop this standing on our heads for a bit, the blood is going to my head


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2007)

I don't even know where to start......


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> I don't even know where to start......



Raincoats on, Raincoats off.........Shirts tucked in, Shirts out.............Skirts on knees, Skirts ? ? ?


----------



## Jammer (21 Dec 2007)

Ahem...RSM...Do they all have chits for their footwear???


----------



## sober_ruski (21 Dec 2007)

Argh, people... who stole the jelly out of your collective dough nut?  :


----------



## danchapps (21 Dec 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

>



The new secret weapon used to fight the Taliban.


----------



## Shamrock (21 Dec 2007)

Anybody else notice the bunch of dirty old men standing around staring on the right side of the picture?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice the bunch of dirty old men standing around staring on the right side of the picture?



+1    ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Dec 2007)

There is alot to be said for compulsory service and of course some flexible dress regulations.


----------



## xena (21 Dec 2007)

Don't look... don't look... don't look... oh, what's the harm?  Oh, no!  Where'd that camera flash come from?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2007)

xena said:
			
		

> Don't look... don't look... don't look... oh, what's the harm?  Oh, no!  Where'd that camera flash come from?



I'm sure he wanted to get a squeeze in.  >


----------



## Reccesoldier (21 Dec 2007)

You, fifth rank front file stop... stop jiggling!!


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> You, fifth rank front file stop... stop jiggling!!



I got a lovely bunch of coconuts.....  ;D


----------



## Jammer (21 Dec 2007)

I wonder if she could hold me like that...?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2007)

Do I see RCR on the slip on?  

Must be 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2007)

That pictures been up before, and I believe he's an RCD


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2007)

How you guys can get RCR or RCD out of that pic is beyond me.......


WO: Hmm...... I wonder are they real or not


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice the bunch of dirty old men standing around staring on the right side of the picture?


There are men in the picture?  ???


----------



## xena (21 Dec 2007)

Sorry, I didn't realize the pic had been up before.  My apologies to all.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2007)

Actually, he was down in Halifax when that was taken.


----------



## Jammer (22 Dec 2007)

Hehe,
DJ...Go figure...Right George....?


----------



## JBoyd (22 Dec 2007)

Im telling you, it would not be a waste of money to install those back-up sound thingy's like those big trucks have......


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (22 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>



In a desperate, although misguided, attempt to increase the number of tanks the good folks in bravo company realised "it doesn't work like that".


----------



## Rayman (22 Dec 2007)

You know....I told you to hit the brake pedal on your left...not your other left!


----------



## Jammer (22 Dec 2007)

So you couldn't wait for the ARV to change a torsion bar????


----------



## Jammer (22 Dec 2007)

Osama could only take one of his wives with him...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>



Driver!  When I says Whoa!  I means WHOA!


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Dec 2007)

On the advice of his PR Reps, OBL decided to star in his own version of "The Motorcycle Diaries"


----------



## JAWS228 (22 Dec 2007)

After spending years hiding out in Pakistani caves, OBL could no longer resist the temptation to seek out his long lost love.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Dec 2007)

You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Do it again now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Gettin' horny now

 ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (22 Dec 2007)

Tank version of The Helicopter F@ck  ;D


ps 
google it


----------



## Rayman (22 Dec 2007)

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

>



Uh-oh...better get Macco.


----------



## danchapps (22 Dec 2007)

"You take a tank from the middle and you put it on top." The Army version of Jenga tenatively called Tanka!


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Dec 2007)

W'at y'all doin' lookin' at me, the MSgt said we wuz to 'up armor".


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Dec 2007)

Guy in the Center: "THIS IS THE WORST DEFAULTERS PARADE EVER!!!"


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Dec 2007)

If the budget cuts are so bad that we can't get jumps, why not get rid of the horses?


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Dec 2007)

"Opps, bad timing again, lifted off too early."  "Joey was that a hoof in the arse or one to the jewels, or maybe both."  

Upside down Joey: "I can no longer tell because everything has gone numb like my head.  How many frigin' horses are in the equestrian practice today."


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2007)

I will put up with the horse jumping over my privates BUT, I will not consider that big fat ba$tard doing the same


----------



## Jacqueline (27 Dec 2007)

They had to do something to impress "Mr. Big Boss In White".


----------



## geo (28 Dec 2007)

man in white?... that's a member of the Ambulance crew! Bunch of boy scouts!


----------



## Jammer (28 Dec 2007)

OI!    
You four!!!
Stop horsing around!!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Dec 2007)

Jammer said:
			
		

> OI!
> You four!!!
> Stop horsing around!!


Boooo :nana:


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> man in white?... that's a member of the Ambulance crew! Bunch of boy scouts!



My perception has an imagination of it's own. Do you know the guy?


----------



## sober_ruski (29 Dec 2007)




----------



## Jammer (29 Dec 2007)

BLUE 32, BLUE 32...HUTHUT!!!


----------



## aesop081 (29 Dec 2007)

"i left you in the position of squad 1......."


----------



## Eric_911 (29 Dec 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

>



Anyone remember the "demonstration position" from the PSP in St-Jean?? (in four ranks: 4th rank standing, 3rd rank crouched, 2nd rank kneeling, 1st rank sitting)  :


----------



## gaspasser (29 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> man in white?... that's a member of the Ambulance crew! *Bunch of boy scouts!*


Careful, the Scouts are better armed and have adult supervision...LOL ;D


----------



## Rayman (29 Dec 2007)

Reminds me of the time in cadets our Flight Sargeant cut one before parade with us formed up....

Luckily he showed mercy and backed the Flight up a bit....though after he turned around and warned us he had beans for dinner.... :crybaby:


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Dec 2007)

Siamese twins on parade, joined at the ??.  Cadet hazing rituals gone bad. 

Nice shoulder boards/badges - Me KKK.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2007)

I'm sorry... but they guy in the background looks wrong. It's like he wanted a differnet view.  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (30 Dec 2007)

"Have any of you seen a man on a donkey come this way?"


----------



## danchapps (30 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>


After a long day of shooting gophers on the farm, Jeb decided to hit the beach.


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Dec 2007)

Another combined arms family day at the beach, before the tac hel, sub and F-18 arrived.


----------



## Rayman (30 Dec 2007)

Sick of body builders in Speedos stealing all the babes, the Armoured Division decided to show the chicks on the beach what real muscle was.


----------



## JBoyd (30 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Sick of body builders in Speedos stealing all the babes, the Armoured Division decided to show the chicks on the beach what real muscle was.



Well speaking of Armored getting the chicks

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cH_E6YSQqTo


----------



## Rayman (30 Dec 2007)

Look out rice rockets...the new bling is an AFV...

Now lets all wait for Ludacris to do a music video on M1A2 with spinnaz and a chrome main gun.....


----------



## Burrows (30 Dec 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

>


 is it wrong that I prefer their uniforms to my own?


----------



## Shamrock (30 Dec 2007)

Even that aircraft carrier they call a hat?


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>



"But Sarge... It worked for the Ukranian Army..... We Wanna Pick up babes too!"


----------



## Jammer (30 Dec 2007)

I say...Why don't those chaps just hire a boat like every one else?


----------



## geo (30 Dec 2007)

"Crowbar!!"


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Dec 2007)

Wedgie conja line


----------



## warspite (2 Jan 2008)

fire away


----------



## sober_ruski (2 Jan 2008)

where do i sign up?


----------



## Jammer (2 Jan 2008)

Watch out for the water hazard.....


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Jan 2008)

warspite said:
			
		

> fire away



The animal rights activists made them do it to give the sheep a rest topside.

ME


----------



## JAWS228 (2 Jan 2008)

After being denied shore leave in Hong Kong yet again, sailors from the US Navy decided to make their own entertainment.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Jan 2008)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> where do i sign up?



At Arnie's Navy Recruiting Centre of course.  If you are accepted as a recruit you will need to bring a very long ball retriever or tread water very well..


----------



## Shamrock (3 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> At Arnie's Navy Recruiting Centre of course.  If you are accepted as a recruit you will need to bring a very long ball retriever or tread water very well..



That is something that only afflicts older men, so long ball retreivers are only sold on TV adverts.


----------



## Franko (3 Jan 2008)

Here's one.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Jan 2008)

The guy with the camera in front is waiting for the order; "BREAKING INTO GOOSESTEP!   GOOSE.....STEP!"


----------



## geo (3 Jan 2008)

Again.... I don't know where to start.
I have ideas... but will refrain from commenting beyond.... will you look at the variety of shoes!


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jan 2008)

"FIRST MAN-er-WOMAN, SECOND ROW! Stop staring at the Derriere of the Right Marker!"


----------



## sober_ruski (4 Jan 2008)

Jelly out of the doughnut stolen again? 

Maybe their regs says black shoes with on heels?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2008)

The Chinese military tests the new stealth parachutes.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


Puppits on a string for a military, eh?


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Jan 2008)

Thailand's 'Goose Squadron' conducting moch jump formation, (tower not included, some reassembly may be required.)


----------



## Shamrock (13 Jan 2008)

Meanwhile, in California, Chuck Norris just stomped his foot.


----------



## JBoyd (13 Jan 2008)

"The new Japanese kamikaze's learn how to hit the ground effectively"


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jan 2008)

But dear... I did say no. She didn't listen!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2008)

Auggggh!! I've been kissed by a girl!!  Get the hot water, get the disinfectant!!


----------



## Trinity (13 Jan 2008)

Girl :  I'm Pregnant


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Jan 2008)

Much prettier than Mike Tyson but likes ear nibbling just as much.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Jan 2008)

"Your dad is the the RSM of WHAT!? "


----------



## SprCForr (13 Jan 2008)

Glorious People's Army add Yogic Flying to arsenal in fight against Bushitler Imperialist oppressors!


----------



## Shamrock (13 Jan 2008)

An unknown soldier earns the VC by offering sacrificing himself to the brain-eating zombies, resulting in their starvation.


----------



## geo (13 Jan 2008)

4 Platoon of the 3rd company of the 111th shock battalion of the People's army are playing games again,  they sent all the parachutes of 3 platoon to the cleaners prior to a major exercise. In this picture you can see 3 platoon a short while AFTER having found out there were no shutes in the shute cases - Lt Ping the Pl Comd is thinking to himself.... this is gonna hurt!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jan 2008)

For once someone grabs Pipers ass.

[Sorry folks, but you had to be there]


----------



## Rayman (14 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

>



Joining the likes of the Ukaranian Army and the Russian Airborne, The Peoples Rupblic decided to do their own recruitment video complete with coreography from Brittney Spears own personal coreographer, who hasnt been seen since.


----------



## Dissident (14 Jan 2008)




----------



## geo (14 Jan 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

>



22C this 2
Locrep, Over


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

>



The size of CP's these days is getting crappier and crappier.


----------



## geo (14 Jan 2008)

(Methane powered radios)


----------



## Shamrock (14 Jan 2008)

Cpl. Bloggins, I assure you that is not what I meant by a radio log.


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Jan 2008)

22C this 2 - Do you have any echo on your end?  These new radios are sh***y.  The whole comms suite is in the toilet. Over
22C, No echo at my end. Some of the comms are already in the toilet. Over


----------



## BernDawg (14 Jan 2008)

53...ungh..ungh this is 55E ungh over.


----------



## JBoyd (14 Jan 2008)

OMG we killed Pac-Man!


----------



## Rodahn (14 Jan 2008)

Ummmmm, Isn't the rubber side supposed to be down?????


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2008)

Now hold on, just let me explain.  You see, THIS way, it's much easier to change the track pads...


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Jan 2008)

a SSG "JONES you just failed your road test, now get my F****** tank back on the road"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Jan 2008)

Statefarm should cover this


----------



## Shamrock (14 Jan 2008)

Driver, I don't care if it was Hale, Wes, or Big Bad John that told you this, I'm absolutely certain this is not how they do turret downs in Australia.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Now hold on, just let me explain.  You see, THIS way, it's much easier to change the track pads...



Hmm this new method of going "hull down" is not really working all that well is it?


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jan 2008)

Glad I listened to that friggin' Gecko that was roaming around back in the leaguer! :warstory:


----------



## Trinity (16 Jan 2008)




----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Taken moments before Curiosity killed the kittten  :'(


----------



## deedster (16 Jan 2008)

IE - WHAT ???


----------



## Long Sword (17 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



The Discovery of Kibbles n' Bits


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2008)

the new thread.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



here kiti kiti, that mine is a dud  >


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2008)

Muffin, the perfect suicidal terrorist - Life 1, Life 2...Life 9.


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Muffin, the perfect suicidal terrorist - Life 1, Life 2...Life 9.



Ok... Nine lives... 72 virgins... equals to?  ;D


----------



## Rayman (17 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Ok... Nine lives... 72 virgins... equals to?  ;D



Equals Bob Barker coming on television out of retirement telling people to spay their damn cats!


----------



## Rodahn (17 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Ok... Nine lives... 72 virgins... equals to?  ;D



648........


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Ok... Nine lives... 72 virgins... equals to?  ;D



_A whole lotta_..... ahem..... kitten synonem.  >


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Ok... Nine lives... 72 virgins... equals to?  ;D



Alotta pussy? ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Alotta *****? ;D





> A whole lotta..... ahem..... kitten synonem



*Synonym *  (not synonem like a certain midget may have spelled it)
syn·o·nym      /ˈsɪnənɪm/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[sin-uh-nim] 
–noun
1.	a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language, as joyful, elated, glad.



midget


----------



## Rayman (18 Jan 2008)

...Its definately not a whole lotta Rosie....  ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (18 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Every time you masturbate, God makes kittens run across a minefield.


----------



## Long Sword (19 Jan 2008)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

>



Allahu Catbar


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jan 2008)

Remember kitties.... S.A.N.D.I.

Mine strikes can hit anywheres.


----------



## Franko (19 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Remember kitties.... S.A.N.D.I.
> 
> Mine strikes can hit anywheres.



It's S.A.I.D. now.      

Regards


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Jan 2008)

"Death before dishonor, from the womb to the field, animal instincts ready to attack!" says the puddy tat.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jan 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> It's S.A.I.D. now.
> 
> Regards



Gawd I'm outdated. Time for more work up training.  ;D


----------



## Trinity (22 Jan 2008)

:-\


----------



## JBoyd (22 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> :-\



"As the streets of Tokyo turn into battlegrounds, Hello Kitty is designing a fansionable firearm for young Japanese girls"


----------



## Shamrock (22 Jan 2008)

Mattel announces its newest product: Goodbye Kitty.


----------



## Spartan (22 Jan 2008)

The newest and trendiest in Urban Cam


----------



## rmc_wannabe (22 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> :-\



A softer, more feminine approach to warfare...


----------



## sober_ruski (22 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> :-\



The weapon for the new, kinder, gentler army  ;D


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2008)

Look for these weapons in the hands of burka wearing women.....


----------



## Trinity (22 Jan 2008)

Is this a new army strategy???

Humiliate your enemy by killing them with a Hello Kitty rifle?!?


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> :-\


Conspiracy theorists rejoice as the myths of the "Mattel Rifle" are finally confirmed.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2008)

Look!  A weapon for D Squared!!  It will match her shoes!!


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Jan 2008)

I guess VIP was cancelled and Valerie Irons' (Pam Anderson) arsenal is now available to the public.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Is this a new army strategy???
> 
> Humiliate your enemy by killing them with a Hello Kitty rifle?!?



No, it's the new NDP Strategy to humiliate our own forces into quitting.


----------



## deedster (23 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Look!  A weapon for D Squared!!  It will match her shoes!!


Do they do mail orders?  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> :-\


Hahaha, reminds me of this ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2008)

Mine's prettier.....


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Mine's prettier.....



AK-47 "Kalashna-kitty"


----------



## KJL (23 Jan 2008)

For those moments in battle where you hate to have the same as the guy beside you...


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jan 2008)

Much to the dissapointment of the troops, after Cpl Bloggins tricked out his rifle in hello kitty gear, the anti-aftermarket kit nazis finally had good reason.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jan 2008)

What, no Hello Kitty chest rigs?


----------



## Rayman (24 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> What, no Hello Kitty chest rigs?



No, but we have Gucci gas masks.

http://www.designergasmasks.com/


----------



## deedster (25 Jan 2008)




----------



## JBoyd (25 Jan 2008)

What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Trinity (25 Jan 2008)

When tree's feel the need to camo themselves......   :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## deedster (25 Jan 2008)

Little Red Riding Hood was very surprised to come upon the extinct CADPAT tree on her way home from Grandma's


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2008)

When the troops had leftover paint from touching up the vehicles, they went a little nuts on the base..... ;D


----------



## deedster (25 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> When the troops had leftover paint from touching up the vehicles, they went a little nuts on the base..... ;D



Edit: There is supposed to be an ROFL thing here, but I'm having problems...Moe, that was hilarious


----------



## deedster (25 Jan 2008)

Quick, someone get me a watering can!  That tree is looking a little...arid.


----------



## Trinity (25 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Quick, someone get me a watering can!  That tree is looking a little...arid.




OUCH...  ok.. now thats FUNNY


----------



## Foxhound (25 Jan 2008)

What tree?  I didn't see any tree.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jan 2008)

Ah... yes... Camouflage tree...  But did you notice the 12 Ninjas in the picture?  

Exactly... the camo-tree theory of 'why things are seen' passes yet another test.  Soon to be deployed in Iraq.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Jan 2008)

11, this is 1.  Funny, but not what I meant by take a bound.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Jan 2008)

Proper compliments shall be paid to all comissioned officer, regardless of conditions or circumstances, including potential bottoming out


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

>



Velcome to dee swamp. _*AIYEEE!!!*_


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jan 2008)

Hi-Yo, Silver, away!


----------



## JBoyd (26 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

>



* Star Wars main title music plays in the background*


----------



## Rayman (26 Jan 2008)

After the Dukes of Hazzard Marathon on CMT, the Vehicle Techs of the many reserve force armoured regiments across Canada signed a petition to have the show taken off the air indefinately.


----------



## deedster (26 Jan 2008)

"Bad day at the Gas Hut dear?"


----------



## TN2IC (27 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

>





Advance Das Panzer!  Poland.. here we come again! :warstory: 


Just listen the music... not the video. *Added effect* (It's dumb)  ;D










Mr. E.V. Lambert of Homeleigh, The Burrows, Oswestly, has presented us with a poser. We do not know which bush he is behind, but we can soon find out. 
_(the left-hand bush explodes, then the right-hand bush explodes, and then the middle bush explodes. There is a muffled scream as Mr. Lambert is blown up) _
Yes it was the middle one.










Schultz is marking is territory in the Bision again during work ups.


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> "Bad day at the Gas Hut dear?"



Darn canister plugs! 

That ISDL does nothing for my hair!


----------



## Dale Denton (27 Jan 2008)

Another weapon of the Hello Kitty Army.


----------



## deedster (27 Jan 2008)

Wrong pink... ;D
I like PMedMoe's better


----------



## Rayman (27 Jan 2008)

The reason why you never eat the Beanie Weenies IMP before getting back in the LAV.


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

>


"SIR? SIR? I'M SALUTING YOU..SIR?"
Corporal Bloggs could never figure out why no one ever saluted back.
Or
Moments later, when the vehicle returned to the ground, Corporal Smith poked himself in the eye. He never saluted from a leaping vehicle again.

This picture has dead set made my day, i've seen plenty of LAV's with people in them saluting but i've never seen one while airbourne.
Time for a big group send around i think.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jan 2008)

Haleyest of Hales! said:
			
		

> This picture has dead set made my day, i've seen plenty of LAV's with people in them saluting but i've never seen one while airbourne.




AVGB...  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Jan 2008)

Haleyest of Hales! said:
			
		

> "SIR? SIR? I'M SALUTING YOU..SIR?"
> Corporal Bloggs could never figure out why no one ever saluted back.
> Or
> Moments later, when the vehicle returned to the ground, Corporal Smith poked himself in the eye. He never saluted from a leaping vehicle again.
> ...



 It's a Cougar.


----------



## Rodahn (28 Jan 2008)

And in first place in the armoured vehicle long jump is Cpl Bloggins.


----------



## deedster (28 Jan 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> And in first place in the armoured vehicle long jump is Cpl Bloggins.


 :rofl:


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2008)

Though Trooper Johnson felt that installing the hydraulic "pimp" shocks in the Cougar would impress the CDS, his crew commander, 2Lt Jackson, would later find out that the General was not impressed.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Hey!  Chico!  Look at the hydralics on this pimped out Low Rider.


----------



## ghyslyn (28 Jan 2008)

This is what happens when you cut the military budget, MI desperately tries to make LAVs fly


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you cut the military budget, MI desperately tries to make LAVs fly



Hey!  If Pigs could Fly........


----------



## ghyslyn (28 Jan 2008)

Lt. said I was worthless to the unit, now he'll see I'm really valuable


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Kewl!  I didn't know that metal plate in my head was magnetic.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2008)

Blonde Bush:  "Momma, which one's daddy?"
Brunette Bush:  "You jackass, he's the one under the curtain with the red and white stripes!"
Momma Bush:  "Just keep smiling, it will all be over soon!"


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2008)

Blonde Bush:  "Momma: why is America going to replace Daddy with Osama"
Brunette Bush:  "That's not Osama you jackass, that's Hillary Rodman-Clinton.  She used to be married to that basketball player"
Momma Bush: "Is it November yet?"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (29 Jan 2008)

Blonde Bush:  "Momma:When is the bar openat this place?"
Brunette Bush:  "Oh yeah mamma when can we get some reefresshments?"
Momma Bush: "*sigh*"


----------



## Jammer (29 Jan 2008)

Brunette Bush: It looks so real, do you think Daddy knows she's sauced in the Lincoln bedroom?
Blond Bush: Quiet you tramp! I can't hear if she's leaking....
Momma Bush: Pffffffttttt.....


----------



## OkotoksRookie (30 Jan 2008)

Because this thread has entertained me for 2 days, I feel it's my responsibility to contribute  






Mr. Spielberg's contribution to the war effort....






Dude!! Just one more kill and I'll level up!!


----------



## Jammer (30 Jan 2008)

Why won't these other four guys move???


----------



## Shamrock (30 Jan 2008)

Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, start select.  Okay, unlocked God Mode and unlimited ammo.  Stephen, go take out the entire enemy battalion.


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, start select.  Okay, unlocked God Mode and unlimited ammo.  Stephen, go take out the entire enemy battalion.



Dude! You can't just go around using _the code_!


----------



## bcbarman (30 Jan 2008)

Allright, he jumps up, throws the sticky grenade, changes weapons and then runs through that door.  
"Ok Guys, I figured out how the Master Chief did it, now we will just do the same thing" (all Halo fans rejoice)


----------



## CesarNostradamus (31 Jan 2008)




----------



## TN2IC (31 Jan 2008)

Afgan NBA Star...


----------



## CesarNostradamus (31 Jan 2008)

Yea. you be surprised what them Afghans are posting on youtube. The comments are just as impressive....


----------



## OkotoksRookie (31 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Afgan NBA Star...


Lookit!!
I made a cardboard soldier for tonights puppet theater!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2008)

When the military ran short of funds, they hit on the idea of tank advertising.


----------



## deedster (1 Feb 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## deedster (1 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> When the military ran short of funds, they hit on the idea of tank advertising.


And now, brought to you by CANEX...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2008)

Bah. I knew I should have bought some Milnet space on the Abrams instead of the Iltis.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Feb 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> And now, brought to you by CANEX...



the Marlboro M1A1


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Feb 2008)

You know your CO's a NASCAR fan when......


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2008)

After all the military funding went to purchasing 'Hello Kitty' rifles, and sticking to Cpl. Bloggins' face, DND had to do something to keep the armoured units in business.

Midget


----------



## TDeV (1 Feb 2008)

does this make us war profiteers?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



IO report:

Not Canadian tanks.  Canadian tanks would have Sponsors like Hienekien, Riegler, Lowenbrau,.........


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> IO report:
> 
> Not Canadian tanks.  Canadian tanks would have Sponsors like Hienekien, Riegler, Lowenbrau,.........



Canadian!!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2008)

That is only a cruel mythconception.   ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Feb 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> Lookit!!
> I made a cardboard soldier for tonights puppet theater!



Is this John Cena's next movie Marine II with co-star The Great Khali.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2008)

Ensure the gas mask seals tight to your face.....


----------



## deedster (4 Feb 2008)

We're just trying to make sure that you have total confidence in your kit.


----------



## Rodahn (4 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Ever adaptable, the troops invent a new way of shotgunning a beer


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Feb 2008)

Hans!  Nein!  Herauf!  *gurgle*  Ich kann nicht mehr sehen!

(Or, for Mortar Guy):

"Sag es!  Sag es!"
"OK:  Ich liebe meinen Flammenwerfer!"
"Danke!"


----------



## Shamrock (4 Feb 2008)

Now, maybe this is just me, but I can think of a very horrible way this could go wrong.  I mean, he's on his knees, his eyepieces are filled with liquid, and there's alcohol a bunch of bored army guys standing around...


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Feb 2008)

The latest photos from the Verteidigungsministerium in Berlin show how effective their ISAF troops are in Afghanistan, thus denouncing calls for their troops to deploy to Khandahar
"You see?  Our troops face real dangers every day.  This young fellow almost drowned!"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Feb 2008)

*gurgle* "Ewww man stop! thata Blue " :-X


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> The latest photos from the Verteidigungsministerium in Berlin show how effective their ISAF troops are in Afghanistan, thus denouncing calls for their troops to deploy to Khandahar
> "You see?  Our troops face real dangers every day.  This young fellow almost drowned!"



 :rofl:


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Feb 2008)

This is the German theatre - no drinking policy in action - neither glass nor bottle touched his lips.


----------



## Rodahn (5 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Ummm, excuse me Sergeant, but I seem to have a problem with this new method of cleaning the interior of the mask....


----------



## joonrooj (5 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


Too quote a song that is currently being played waaaay too often on the local rock station:
"Too much, too young, too fast,
I'm gonna drink it up, while it lasts"
Too much, too young, too fast - Airbourne

"Why don't we get you out of those wet clothes and into a dry martini?"


----------



## Foxhound (5 Feb 2008)

Or to quote another song:
Misty water-colored memories
Of the way we were


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2008)

Ha.. Pilots thought they were the only ones cool enough to have nicknames on their ride!


Yea.. I got bored at work     Buddy did the target... I feel the love haha


----------



## Rayman (6 Feb 2008)

Talk about having your beer goggles on!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Ha.. Pilots thought they were the only ones cool enough to have nicknames on their ride!
> 
> 
> Yea.. I got bored at work     Buddy did the target... I feel the love haha



Should have seen the crap we drew on our trial T-LAVS at T&E.

The MTVE had teeth on it  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Should have seen the crap we drew on our trial T-LAVS at T&E.
> 
> The MTVE had teeth on it  ;D



Some how I recall that...  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2008)

Only time you would have seen them would have been when we parked them at T&E or when they had to go to K-15 (? Armd School Maint) or B-9 (or was it B-10? the second line Maint Place)


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Only time you would have seen them would have been when we parked them at T&E or when they had to go to K-15 (? Armd School Maint) or B-9 (or was it B-10? the second line Maint Place)



B-9


----------



## Trinity (10 Feb 2008)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Army tests Salvage Collection System (SCS) in Desert Climatic conditions.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Feb 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



They laughed when I suggested we bring a really big brass magnet with us to the desert.


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



DND, is testing out the firing of canister rounds - using any old mateiral that happens to be at hand.
Here the evaluation team is firing Brass casings & steel links to devastating effect..... on the actual gun team


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Feb 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



RSM: Drop the f****** rocket launcher, and get that F****** brass picked up.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (11 Feb 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


Somehow thats not the image I saw when they threatened to rain bullets down upon us....


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Feb 2008)

CO, "The Auditor General wants an ammo count."  RSM, "One minute, Sir, just let me turn on Hoover brass retrieval field vacuum with built in round counter."


----------



## rmc_wannabe (11 Feb 2008)

"Ha, told you guys I could do that cool bullet thing from The Matrix!"


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Feb 2008)

Whoa, cool! Bullets in someones *** like a ferris wheel.

With a weapon like this, you ain't got to give it all you got to knock off someone's top! Ain't it amazin'?


----------



## danchapps (12 Feb 2008)

At the request of the media the DND releases the amount of ammo spent. Luckily for the Bloggins brothers they get this new tool to count. Unfortunately for the Bloggins brothers this device works on tank rounds as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2008)

When MREs just aren't enough to fill you up........


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2008)

New way of catching terrorists.


----------



## danchapps (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

>



Bloggins, I said we are here to catch terrorists, not turbots!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> New way of catching terrorists.



Using Dion, Layton et al as bait!   :rofl:  Beats jigging cod, eh Mike??


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Using Dion, Layton et al as bait!   :rofl:  Beats jigging cod, eh Mike??



Using that glare off Jack's head to attract the fish would work, but Dion's just too lanky and scrawny to get on that hook without tearing him in half.

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Using Dion, Layton et al as bait!   :rofl:  Beats jigging cod, eh Mike??


Heck yes ;D


----------



## danchapps (13 Feb 2008)

I think using Laytons head as a light reflector would be in violation of local fishing rules & regs, if there were any to begin with.


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Feb 2008)

Sgt, "Bloggins that is not the issued fishing gear.  The RSM is gonna freak all over you."

Bloggins, "But boss, the only issued fishing gear is the auger, ice saw, hooks and line for ice fishing."


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Feb 2008)

Bloggins wasn't like the other troopies. They were set on finding a great catch (and release), B;oggins took things a little too literally...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Feb 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I think using Laytons head as a light reflector would be in violation of local fishing rules & regs, if there were any to begin with.


There MUST be regulations there. He has a rifle sitting next to him, and he's still fishing with the rod. 

Midget


----------



## Shamrock (14 Feb 2008)

VENICE, Reuters.

American militery learned of an Al Qaeda attempts to destroy gondolas in Italy's famous waterway city through fish-borne improvised explosive devices.  Pictured above, an engineer uses the latest in FBIED detection and retrieval technology.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (15 Feb 2008)

Couple more






The ugly stick must hurt like hell....





I wish I knew how to quit you.....


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Feb 2008)

The first variants of the Terminator series Killbots were apparently quite easy to spot.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2008)

This man was not hit by the ugly stick. Instead, he was drag through the ugly tree orchard by a low flying cessna! Now he seeks his sweet revenge against the pilot, orchard farmer, and the local community. "Say hello to my special friend!"

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2008)

*Chinese accent*
Wang? Is that little wang?  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Feb 2008)

Hahahahahah....I can't think of what to say!


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

>




First it was the handicapped suicide bomber child........... now presenting..........


----------



## Rodahn (15 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

>



The decision to conscript siamese twins so that they could share a cannister apparently needed some further thought processes....


----------



## Reccesoldier (15 Feb 2008)

Blue eyes eh?  Very fricken funny $#^$&#*&$#@#.  I'll show you funny.


----------



## Dissident (15 Feb 2008)

for above, reference joke: "She had blue eyes, one blew this way, one blew that way"...


----------



## Shamrock (15 Feb 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

> for above, reference joke: "She had blue eyes, one blew this way, one blew that way"...



Thanks tips!


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Feb 2008)

Dominant eye for sighting purposes - nope both of them are weak.

Love 'un-American style' - don't ask, don't tell, but please don't show.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Feb 2008)

Stole this one form the uniform thread






MC Hammer had a brief stint as a military uniform designer after he got out of the Music Business


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Feb 2008)

I guess it is just the 2 of us for parade today, sir.  The remainder of the troops opted for defaulters rather than wear this silly get-up.

Actual caption from MOD site, "On their return from a 6-month tour of Iraq, the King's Royal Hussars (KRH) held a medal parade where the Regimental Colonel, Brigadier CK Price CBE (late KRH), presented the medals."


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> I guess it is just the 2 of us for parade today, sir.  The remainder of the troops opted for defaulters rather than wear this silly get-up.



But do they know that defaulters consists of wearing this silly get-up for a full week?


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Feb 2008)

This is the defaulter's parade.


----------



## geo (17 Feb 2008)

Arch that back!

Arch it I say!....

Pte Bloggins, help Pte Smith arch his back..... with extreme prejudice!


----------



## Old Ranger (18 Feb 2008)

Johnny soon remembered the advice of don't volunteer for the Sgt's improvised catapult class....


----------



## Penny (19 Feb 2008)

Pte Bloggins: You sure this will make me taller Sarg?

Sgt Pain:  Sure. Would I lie to you, shorty?


----------



## Staff Weenie (19 Feb 2008)

Canadian Forces Health Services Centre Ottawa is proud to announce the hiring of a new Physiotherapist, Mr H. Crackenspine, pictured here with his radical cervical alignment technique.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Feb 2008)

New stealth?

Midget


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2008)

Boarding the new & improved CF-18 in cloaking mode...just a little late.


----------



## Reccesoldier (26 Feb 2008)

The Canadian Air Force version of the Emperors New Clothes.


----------



## PteGDD (26 Feb 2008)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> "Alpha-testing of the Army's new desert transportation system"



High as a kite!


----------



## PteGDD (26 Feb 2008)

CANADA TO BUY NEW F16s!


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Feb 2008)

Da plane boss, da plane...oops, which way did it go?


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Mar 2008)

"Yo Mama is at it again, I repeat Yo Mama is at it again, send that thang over here, over".


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2008)

Capt Smith came back from lunch at the Officer's mess when he found that his CF18 had been "denver booted" and towed away for unpaid parking tickets...... Darn those people in Accounts payable!!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2008)

Wanna hear the "buzz" on the new aircraft??   ;D

This looks like a job for PMed!


----------



## RHFC_piper (3 Mar 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Killer bees now pose a new and very serious threat with the procurement of new fighter aircraft. 

(pictured; fighter crew conducting preflight inspection.)


----------



## sober_ruski (3 Mar 2008)

Nothing a little afterburner won't fix  8)


----------



## danchapps (3 Mar 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



In an effort to raise funds to pay for the new CADPAT rain gear the RCAF has taken up making/selling honey. Now available at Farmer's Markets on a base near you!


----------



## Shamrock (3 Mar 2008)

I'd have settled for bees armed with guns, but bees armed with jets works too.


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Mar 2008)

Now that is a sweet ride!


----------



## sober_ruski (4 Mar 2008)




----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Mar 2008)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

>



NDP military budget cuts leave the Combat Engineers without much needed bridging equipment.



No one complains until the LAVs have to cross.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Mar 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> NDP military budget cuts leave the Combat Engineers without much needed bridging equipment.
> 
> No one complains until the LAVs have to cross.



Previous budget cuts reduced the horsepower of the LAV-IIIs so much that they are unable to cross six inches of water without a bridge.
Budget cuts within map reading courses also led to the engineers who set the bridge down not noticing the crossable road just feet away.

Midget


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Mar 2008)

Get used to it, you may need to walk over a few people on your road to stardom.  If you are one of the stepping stones, don't take it personally it only hurts for a little while. Take comfort in the fact that you are not alone.


----------



## geo (4 Mar 2008)

Though there was a passable road surface just yards away, the little princess wanted to cross "there".......


----------



## Jorkapp (4 Mar 2008)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

>



The RSM was being a gentleman... he didn't want Ms. Bloggins to get mud on those new white shoes.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Mar 2008)

_"Hey, Babe. I need sixty feet of bridge."_

"They don't have you in the nut house again do they?"

_ "For cryin' out loud. That's the, the stinking, most awful, stupid joke and you're always pullin' that stinking awful stupid joke. If you don't want in this thing, you don't get in. I'll cut you out of everything. I don't even need you. Sixty feet of bridge I can get almost anywhere. .    .    .    Schmuck!" _


Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

Yes, that is me, doing my Don Cherry pose. Right after I had to eat that "food"  ;D


----------



## Trinity (6 Mar 2008)

Here we see Mike being beaten in an eating contest by a 8 year old girl.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Here we see Mike being beaten in an eating contest by a 8 year old girl.


6, actually, and she came VERY close to beating me 

(she got 3rd, myself 2nd, and the bigger guy in the pic got 1st)


----------



## OkotoksRookie (7 Mar 2008)

Hrm....
eating contest in a weight room...  ???


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2008)

Well, atleast it was high carb.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Mar 2008)

And now back to our regularly scheduled program......






The concept of the "pocket commander" didn't go very far.....


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2008)

The new IBUS (Interim Blow Up Soldier) was not as successful as the Military thought it would be.


----------



## Jammer (7 Mar 2008)

Fly, and be free young grasshopper!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Mar 2008)

Soundtrack


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

>



"Engineers!! In this line, and that direction, MAKE BRIDGE!"


----------



## Trinity (9 Mar 2008)




----------



## Jacqueline (15 Mar 2008)

Kumbaya in the mud.


----------



## Jammer (15 Mar 2008)

Not my.....!!!!


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2008)

She better not be wearing stilletos!.....


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2008)

Uh oh, this isn't going to end up in a good way......


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Mar 2008)

#1 "Why why why do we have to be doing drill the morning after Bloggin's bachelor party? I feel like I have a knife in the back of my head."

#2 "Errr ummm, yeah. Knife, and just feels like!"

Midget


----------



## danchapps (16 Mar 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



After Bloggins took the bayonet to the back of the head the unit decided to scrap the throwing the rifles at the end of grad parade and go back to tossing their caps.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Mar 2008)

Is that a rifle sticking out of your head, or are you just happy to see me?

Midget


----------



## lone bugler (16 Mar 2008)

not in the army yet but here a picture i took in Borden with my cadet unit

"CF issues latest high tech headdress"


----------



## danchapps (16 Mar 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

>



Canada's new "Urban Camo" CADPAT features new top secret headdress.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Mar 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Canada's new "Urban Camo" CADPAT features new top secret headdress.



The secret is out. The new Top Secret headdress is to protect soldiers from airborne rifles spiraling through the air with fixed bayonets.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2008)

Here's one of me in 2002 (yes, I am bald) ... have fun with it (the pic sucks).


----------



## Old Ranger (16 Mar 2008)

That's the same pic on the Post Office wall!
There's something like a "+1" reward.


----------



## geo (16 Mar 2008)

MMM..... as smooth as a baby's a$$......... 8)


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> That's the same pic on the Post Office wall!
> There's something like a "+1" reward.



Are you sure it wasn't posted by my CoC and actually stating something like "we'll pay you to keep her??"


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here's one of me in 2002 (yes, I am bald) ... have fun with it



Wow, where to start??  

For sale:  One well used Supply Tech.  Knows the "ins and outs" of the Supply system and just about every bar within a 10 km radius of anywhere Canadian soldiers have ever been stationed.  Low maintenance, requires only beer, donairs and the occasional waxing kit.


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, where to start??
> 
> For sale:  One well used Supply Tech.  Knows the "ins and outs" of the Supply system and just about every bar within a 10 km radius of anywhere Canadian soldiers have ever been stationed.  Low maintenance, requires only beer, donairs and the occasional waxing kit.



You forgot the tequila & the Extra Large Black ...

and I'm soooo glad you didn't say the "occasional donair"!!  ;D


----------



## Jammer (16 Mar 2008)

If that's your rifle, where's mine?


----------



## Dissident (16 Mar 2008)




----------



## Trinity (16 Mar 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

>



Never underestimate the Look Cool factor when cooking.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2008)

Protection from the bacon grease splatters... ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (16 Mar 2008)

LEGO MY EGO is one thing....Bacon and Eggs is something much bigger!


----------



## Trinity (16 Mar 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> LEGO MY EGO is one thing....Bacon and Eggs is something much bigger!



Someone takes Lego my Eggo more serious than the rest of us.


----------



## Old Ranger (16 Mar 2008)

Bacon is pricier than caviar....must defend.

"Zombie's are attracted to cooking flesh, I just hope I get to eat before defending"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (16 Mar 2008)

Pte. Bloggins took Domestic Ops seriously, a little too seriously  ???


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Mar 2008)

A regular day in the life of so and so Bloggins...


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Mar 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

>


Pte Bloggins on one of the army's latest courses: Combat Cooking in an Operational Urban Environment, CCOUE-1.


----------



## Trinity (17 Mar 2008)

Seriously... how can he be a kit slut... when his oven mitts do NOT match his outfit.


----------



## Reccesoldier (18 Mar 2008)

"Go ahead, make my lunch."


----------



## Jammer (18 Mar 2008)

The threat level increased this morning, consequently personal protective postures increased as well


----------



## mover1 (18 Mar 2008)

His eggs aren't the only things thats fried!

I 've got all the gucchi kit now if I eat enough I'll really look like a Rear Echelon Type.

All that kit and no car.



Does this look like the type of guy who wears his dogtags to the bar?!?!?!?!?

and thats all I got   ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Mar 2008)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Does this look like the type of guy who wears his dogtags to the bar?!?!?!?!?
> 
> and thats all I got   ;D



Chicks don't dig dog tags at the bar?  Dude, you are really harshing me right now  :-X


----------



## KJL (19 Mar 2008)

You sure you wanted them eggs scrambled?


----------



## danchapps (19 Mar 2008)

Hey baby, how do you like your eggs? Scrambled or neutralized?


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Mar 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

>



D9er: Honey..... whats with the sunglasses in the kitchen??

Dissident: oh those? yeah, theyre fragmentation proof... I figure they should be good in case of bacon spatter.....

D9er:  ooookaaaay.......... mind explaining the rest of the getup?

Dissident: Youve never had a Scrambled egg go Rogue, Obviously...


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Mar 2008)

Or,

Dissident: You don't want to know how fresh this Bacon is...


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Mar 2008)

new course: Cooking in a combat environment


----------



## Jacqueline (22 Mar 2008)

Narrator: Mr. So & So is here to do his job of cooking his wife a sweet meal. Screw all that other combat shyte ya'll be talking.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2008)

General P.E.N. Guin inspects the troops.


----------



## danchapps (25 Mar 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Third man from right: I've heard of dog pony shows, but this is ridiculous!
General P.E.N. Guin: Quiet troop, I can hear you, defaulters all week!


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Mar 2008)

Standartenführer Ludwig von Federkopf of the 35th SS Division der SS "Totenpenguin" reviews the Swiss Guard in Basel, Switzerland.  He was said to be rather upset that feathers were being used as decorations by the troops being reviewed.  von Federkopf returned to Germany and never returned to Switzerland again.  von Federkopf is rumoured to have fled to Antarctica in 1945 following the fall of the Third Reich.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Mar 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Standartenführer Ludwig von Federkopf of the 35th SS Division der SS "Totenpenguin" reviews the Swiss Guard in Basel, Switzerland.  He was said to be rather upset that feathers were being used as decorations by the troops being reviewed.  von Federkopf returned to Germany and never returned to Switzerland again.  von Federkopf is rumoured to have fled to Antarctica in 1945 following the fall of the Third Reich.





Oh my god... I'm in tears now...  :rofl:


----------



## Rodahn (26 Mar 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Oh my god... I'm in tears now...  :rofl:



I agree wholeheartedly.... Winning caption hands down....


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Mar 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

>



Refrigeration techs going commando 

PS
i know there's a trades badge for ref.tech, but is there really such a trade? 

Do they also do hvac and power engineering stuff?


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Mar 2008)

"Well, if you like, I could arrange for Camilla to take a paparazzi-crazed drive through Paris at night, if you wish"

OR

"Mmmm...rich Corinthian leather.  Reminds me of my old Volare!"


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Mar 2008)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Refrigeration techs going commando
> 
> PS
> i know there's a trades badge for ref.tech, but is there really such a trade?
> ...



Refrigeration and Mechanical Systems Technician: http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=641  They "provide Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning , Refrigeration, Aircraft Arresting Systems and Radar (mechanical) systems engineering support to operational units..."


----------



## Jorkapp (1 Apr 2008)

Home Alone 4: Kevin joins the Army


----------



## gt102 (2 Apr 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

>



Mall Ninja's Day off.


----------



## KJL (2 Apr 2008)

Given the size of the post at the top of the banister I'm not sure this was such a good idea.....


----------



## Trinity (2 Apr 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

>



The REAL explanation of how tess got injured in Yugo.


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Apr 2008)

Soldier tests new combat, jock strap with an impact-resistant kevlar cup.  _Guaranteed to protect your family jewels, ensuring dick and the twins will always return home safely._


----------



## Rodahn (3 Apr 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

>



The tin foil hat brigade models their new head dress.......


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2008)

I don't like the new helmets, too shiny.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Apr 2008)

Jealous of the CANSOFCOM tan beret, the Met Section decided to adopt its own unique headdress.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2008)

One for Vern  






"Sword, check.  Helmet, check.  Horses, check.  Why do I feel like I'm forgetting something?"


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Apr 2008)

Summer dress is on starting may 12


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Apr 2008)

It's a little breezier out than I remember.  SNAP!!!!!!  I knew I forgot something, I feel a few extras coming my way


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One for Vern
> 
> "Sword, check.  Helmet, check.  Horses, check.  Why do I feel like I'm forgetting something?"



I'm_ really_ suspicious if of those legs  . You _do_ know that Vern (and I) like men legs, yes   ????


add :

There, I've found something to excuse me of those shapely suspicious legs: Porn for women. The pictures are age friendly, don't worry .


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

;D

I now have a plan; an evil plan. Got to go get my camera back from the 13 year old.  >

Perfect ...


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Vern decides to step up her dress one level from the black boots and mini-skirted elf costume she wore to serve at last years Men's Christmas Dinner. Given her red hair, everyone was still afraid to pick her up on her dress/lack thereof.

(That is so obviously NOT my butt in that pic ... there simply is NO butt in that pic)


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> I now have a plan; an evil plan. Got to go get my camera back from the 13 year old.  >



Are you _sure_ about the age ?

"Do you have any children?
Yes - One son who will soon be 1314, and a daughter who just turned 12."


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> I now have a plan; an evil plan. Got to go get my camera back from the 13 year old.  >
> 
> Perfect ...


Uh oh, this can't be good for my little young eyes 

Baker


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are you _sure_ about the age ?
> 
> "Do you have any children?
> Yes - One son who will soon be 1314, and a daughter who just turned 12."



That's from my interview. Read the date!!

Daughter -- now 13 (  -- and turning very much into her mother), and son - 15 as of two weeks ago (and he never did get that Wii thingy -- he opted for the 360).


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Uh oh, this can't be good for my little young eyes
> 
> Baker



I really hope that you weren't expecting to find it posted around these parts. I do not contribute to the corrpution of minors thank you very much (it was PMedMoe who posted that pic!!).


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's from my interview. Read the date!!



I _know_ the date, I post in that thread when it was open .

( Speaking of which, how do you know you're related to Mr. Edward Wightman ? Oral history, family tree ?





> What book are you currently reading?
> "Public Executions" as it contains material related to my great grandfather(to the nth power), Edward Wightman, who was the last man executed by being burned at the stake (for heresy, 1612) in England.1


  )




			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Daughter -- now 13 (  -- and turning very much into her mother)



Oh oh, don't like having to interact with a miniyou   ?


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2008)

I knew Vern in her late teen's. If her daughter is anything like her, look out Oromocto!!


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I knew Vern in her late teen's. If her daughter is anything like her, look out Oromocto!!



Details, please  > !


I'll accept post, P.M. , email or picture for details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , pretty, please ?


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2008)

ARE YOU KIDDING, I LIKE ALL MY PARTS WHERE THEY ARE THANKS!!!!


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

Crispy, you're in Kingston!

We don't have to speak here about it, if you're using the email address in my profile 


Shoo, shoo, there is noting to see here, ArmyVern  ...


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I _know_ the date, I post in that thread when it was open .
> 
> (Speaking of which, how do you know you're related to Mr. Edward Wightman ? Oral history, family tree ?  )
> 
> Oh oh, don't like having to interact with a miniyou   ?



Oh, I'm related to quite a few people with interesting stories. When my dad died last month, I swiped the CD onto which he had been tracking the family tree ... birth records, death records, census tracking from Britain, Ireleand, Scotland, Wales -- it's all there and I find it quite interesting.

No wonder I turned out as I did: a witch; an olympian tennis player, a heretic, quite a few authors, shitloads of "Ralphs", an olympian bobsledder, the founder of the Baptist Church, more than a few mayors, overseers of the "Ships Railway" (an ultimate failure -- but remants of such reamin on our cottage property to this day -- and are quite interesting to observe in the historical context), an axe murderer, big lumber relatives in NB, farmers, housewives, preachers, doctors, a geologist who disapperead mysteriously in the Arctic never to be seen or heard from again (although a body was shipped home to Niagra Falls that was not his), PPCLI guys and RCR guys, I can count Abraham Lincoln and Benedict Arnold as distsant cousins, as well as Providence (RI) founder Roger Williams, RCOC and Logistics, Hollywood script writers and a producer, a Berkely Film School prof, a grandmother killed with the German torpedoing of the Cariboo en route to Newfoundland to visit my grandfather (who was then stationed at Signal Hill) during WWII -- the grandfather who managed, during the liberation of Holland aftermath, to meet his current wife after she and the other fine gals did their little stage dancing routine, picking her up, proposing, and getting married in Amsterdam a mere one week later (in a lovely little church along the canal that I had occasion to visit and where the minister pulled out the old registers for me to peer through and snap a pic of the page containing their names and marriage logs), an uncle lost in the muds of Passchendaele -- never to be recovered. A great grandfather, an Officer, who was both a friend to and overseer of Leon Trotsky during his internment at Amherst Internment Camp (NS) in 1918 and whose interviews of Trotsky and later letters between the two are archived at Dalhousie University archives and Mount Allison. And many many others. What's written on those CDs in relation to my own antics is rather tame (although my dad had an awesome sense of humour -- he tried desperately to make me look angellic within that tree). There is no mention of where my red hair came from -- I seem to be the only one for generations -- somewhere, along the line, I highly suspect that a milkman's name was left out of the picture.

It goes on. It's an interesting, sometimes funny, sometimes scary read. Especially the bits about the double axe murderer (his own kids). Seeing as how my daughter gets a little bit of all of the above PLUS some of me -- she'll turn out OK, I think. 

And, regarding Edward Wightman ... his house still stands and is still in Wightman hands after these many years. There's also a plaque in the town square which commemorates his burning. Lovely that.

http://monkeymindonline.blogspot.com/2008/04/edward-wightman-burned-at-stake.html


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> shitloads of "Ralphs"



Pray tell, what is that ?

You make me wish that I want went with more energy after the genealogy tree one of my maternal aunt had made at a genealogist firm ...


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Pray tell, what is that ?
> 
> You make me wish I want with more energy after the genealogy tree one of my maternal aunt had made at a genealogist firm ...



"Ralph" is a name. A man's name. Seems to permeate the tree throughout the generations. Either as the first name, the second name, or the third name. I'm not so sure that one could fit all of the "Ralph Wightmans" into a soccer stadium at one time.  :-\


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> "Ralph" is a name. A man's name. Seems to permeate the tree throughout the generations. Either as the first name, the second name, or the third name. I'm not so sure that one could fit all of the "Ralph Wightmans" into a soccer stadium at one time.  :-\



I've got a friend (born in Chile) where the paternal family traditional name is Ernesto. His father and quite a few cousins are "Ernesto".
Here in Québec, girls have usually "Marie" in their(?s) names, and boys "Joseph".


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Here in Québec, girls have usually "Marie" in their(?s) names, and boys "Joseph".



Where does that come from?? The first of the family tree? What are you inferring?   >


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The first of the family tree? What are you inferring?   >



Nope. It's a Catholic tradition, for the mother and (mmmm) father-in-law of Jésus. I don't know if others Christian denominations have that tradition.
I never thought to ask people that.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Nope. It's a Catholic tradition, for the mother and (mmmm) father-in-law of Jésus. I don't know if others Christian denominations have that tradition.
> I never thought to ask people that.



Must be a French thing. I know Italians name their children after the paternal grandfather, and their middle name after the feast of the saint closest to their birthday. When the next generation comes in, their first name becomes the middle name of the grandfather.

eg. my father Giovanni Piero  
     My name  Giorgio Stefano
     My first born's name : Piero (insert saint's name)
     My first born's first born's name: Stefano (insert saint's name)

and so on and so on.....


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Must be a French thing.



I would say French Catholic Québécois thing, in "vigueur" within all the French Catholic Québécois that I spoke to about it
(not sure if it's a proper English sentence).


add :
I wasn't enough specific, sorry.



			
				rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Must be a French thing. I know Italians name their children after the paternal grandfather, and their middle name after the feast of the saint closest to their birthday. When the next generation comes in, their first name becomes the middle name of the grandfather.
> 
> eg. my father Giovanni Piero
> My name  Giorgio Stefano
> ...



So every guy got a saint name, if I understand correctly ? Any tradition for the girls ?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Apr 2008)

Most Italian names have a female deminuative.

I.e. 

Stefano = Stefani
Giavanni = Giavana (joanna)
Mario = Maria
Martino= Martina

etc.

so depending on the timeline in birth a girl can be named after her grandfather if she's the first born... just with the female version of the name.


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> so depending on the timeline in birth a girl can be named after her grandfather if she's the first born... just with the female version of the name.



Paternal or maternal grand-father ?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Paternal or maternal grand-father ?



Theres a whole set of regulations on that too. Depends if the paternal is still alive, if not, its the maternal one. If the paternal is alive she takes his name.


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

:rofl:

Crap. Apparently I am also related to "Princess Cheyenne" (stage name), an apparently famous exotic dancer stripper from Boston's Red Light District. Apparently she also posed in Playboy magazine as "Lucy Johnson". LMAO. I'm going to google her -- perhaps SHE is the missing redhead.

That may explain a few things in and of itself too.  >


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That may explain a few things in and of itself too.  >



If you're saying that your love of chaps might be genetically inherited, you may want to consider
asking a few questions to your daughter, later in life .


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Crap. Apparently I am also related to "Princess Cheyenne" (stage name), an apparently famous exotic dancer stripper from Boston's Red Light District. Apparently she also posed in Playboy magazine as "Lucy Johnson". LMAO. I'm going to google her -- perhaps SHE is the missing redhead.
> 
> That may explain a few things in and of itself too.  >



Nope looks like she was a blond

http://www.lucywightman.com/lucy-wightman-photos/


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Apr 2008)

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/magazine/articles/2006/01/22/exposed/







Lucy Wightman (left) performed as Princess Cheyenne (right) in the 1980s, then transformed herself into what she saw as a younger, sexier version of Dr. Ruth. (Photos / Tanit Sakakini (left), Carrie Branigan) 

ay carrumba,

What great genes you have vern!


dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Nope looks like she was a blond
> 
> http://www.lucywightman.com/lucy-wightman-photos/



 >

Oh yeah -- we're related. Did you scroll down to the very bottom of that page?? Note the high heels (disregard the ankle monitor) !!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

LMAO ---

Besides being a convict, playmate, stripper, and an unaccredited psychologist, she was also engaged to Cat Stevens (that bit is not on the disc!! I'll have to edit.).

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/city_region/breaking_news/2007/05/_george_rizergl.html


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh yeah -- we're related. Did you scroll down to the very bottom of that page?? Note the high heels (disregard the ankle monitor) !!  ;D



Mmm ...

"They Multiply. They Move. Especially on Visitation Nights."



add :

Legs might be on the genetic side...


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

OK. I just ordered the back issue of Playboy from 1986 ... (eerily the year I graduated)

Sally Fields on the cover.  ;D  Hopefully, I'll be able to find the bunny on it!!  

Playboy March 86


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2008)

Somehow I'm not surprised ;D

I'm going to have to dig into my genetic cess pool and see what mutations over the years have spawned me!


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK. I just ordered the back issue of Playboy from 1986 ... (eerily the year I graduated)



I wonder if they have to reprint some. Or are they in a warehouse somewhere ?

/puzzled


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2008)

Well now...This geneology subject would have to be the first derailing I've seen in the headlines thread. Almost a feat in itself.


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK. I just ordered the back issue of Playboy from 1986 ... (eerily the year I graduated)
> 
> Sally Fields on the cover.  ;D  Hopefully, I'll be able to find the bunny on it!!
> 
> Playboy March 86



Vern,

Do the condition codes include: crusty; a few pages stuck together and minor slobber stains, centerfold loose and wrinkled, and excellent?


----------



## Yrys (27 Apr 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Well now...This geneology subject would have to be the first derailing I've seen in the headlines thread. Almost a feat in itself.



Hum...

Could we say it wasn't me  :-[ ? Even if I asked the question, Vern could have answered somewhere else  :'( ...


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> Do the condition codes include: crusty; a few pages stuck together and minor slobber stains, centerfold loose and wrinkled, and excellent?



Wouldn't that make it quite difficult to read the articles??  ???


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that make it quite difficult to read the articles??  ???



Playboy has articles?   ???


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Well now...This geneology subject would have to be the first derailing I've seen in the headlines thread. Almost a feat in itself.



I agree.  Time for a split, Mods?


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Playboy has articles?   ???



News to me ;D  guess I will have to buy one to find out


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Apr 2008)

All the letters, when read together make words.  And put all the words together and they make sentences.  Just a hint:  they're not usually on the girls ample boosoms!  Just in case you never have gotten past them


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Apr 2008)

Between all the advertisements and those annoying glossy photoshop pictorials, there are some excellent articles and interviews, as well as the invaluable Advisor column for Men.  

I can still remember my favorite issue from the past with "Vanna White before Wheel of Fortune" (May 1987 if I recall from daydreams), she spun my consonants and vowels.


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2008)




----------



## Black Watch (8 May 2008)

hey, sgt, I can finally do it on my own...ah crap, here comes the wall..


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 May 2008)

;D


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 May 2008)

When the 'F' word might be appropriate, maybe


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2008)

You're right, a conga line *is* better than a parade!!!


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> hey, sgt, I can finally do it on my own...ah crap, here comes the wall..



Seems like an apt opportunity to throw this classic video into the loop ...

Damn ... I LOVE army guys (and Mr. Buinov himself probably most definitely wouldn't escape my clutches were it up to me either)...

 >


----------



## NL_engineer (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn ... I LOVE army guys (and Mr. Buinov himself probably most definitely wouldn't escape my clutches were it up to me either)...
> 
> >



 :rofl: 


:cheers:


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> :cheers:



I soooo have it paused at the 2:35 mark -- the man is HOT HOT HOT. And, such an evil grin and awesome greying of his hair too ... my son is sitting here going 

"OMG mom ... you're perverted" ...

I know, it's sad.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2008)

The "navy" t-shirt of the HOT singer clench a bit in the uniform, in my civilian eyes...


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> The "navy" t-shirt of the HOT singer clench a bit in the uniform, in my civilian eyes...



I care not!!  ;D

I just got through playing the video -- yet again!!

The son says:

"Mom!! You're watching it again and you don't even know what it's saying!!" 

I continued watching gawking in silence. After a few more seconds he says:

"Mom, google it to see if there's at least a translation of the words for you."

To which I say "I don't care what the words are -- it's not them I'm interested in."

I got an "Eeeeeew, that's gross" and a quick retreat by him out of the room; now, I'm watching it all again -- just me, myself, I, and my imagination!! Awesome!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> "Mom!! You're watching it again and you don't even know what it's saying!!"



Russian seems a good language for that kind of video. wouldn't have the same vibe in Spanish !
And in a langague that we could understand, it would only distract of the interesting part  ...

(Isn't sad that they don't have wet t-shirt contest in the video   ? )


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> And in a langague that we could understand, it would only distract of the interesting part  ...
> 
> (Isn't sad that they don't have wet t-shirt contest in the video   ? )



If it were in english, I'd simply mute it. 

I did watch a couple of chicks mud-wrestling in a video today though ... your last has given me new incentive -- I'm off to search the land of youtube for hot guys shirtless (and preferably in chaps) videos for my collection.

That ought to _really_ irritate the 15 year old should he dare to wander back into the room ...  ;D


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm off to search the land of youtube for hot guys shirtless (and preferably in chaps) videos for my collection.
> 
> That ought to _really_ irritate the 15 year old should he dare to wander back into the room ...  ;D



Matthew Mcconaughey has a reputation about being shirtless often...

Mmm, your relation with your children open new visions for me about motherhood  ...


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Matthew Mcconaughey has a reputation about being shirtless often...
> 
> Mmm, your relation with your children open new visions for me about motherhood  ...



Oh my kids like me as do their friends --- unless they're grounded.  ;D

My son is a character -- frequently cracking me up and sending me into snorts of laughter. Don't know where the hell he gets that from.


----------



## MdB (24 May 2008)




----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 May 2008)

"Sir, I salute you, you salute me back.......or else :rage: "


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (25 May 2008)

"Is that you Henderson?  I can't see the sun is in my eyes..... oh you think I'm saluting... ah quite right"


----------



## Jorkapp (26 May 2008)




----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

>



"Platoon ... with a jump ... _Hey Macarena_"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 May 2008)

"Hold the line troops, here come the lead elements of the enemy's levitating brigade."


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 May 2008)

Note to self:  Hold down 'man purse' when on recce or jumping as not to look like idiot!!  Not working so well! ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 May 2008)

Skippy thought he would show the Public Order Unit how he could fly.  Impressed, the POU helped him out and sent him flying.


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

"New law passed allowing riot police to use "The Force" in close combat"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 May 2008)

"Dammit, I  left my weapon on the other side....maybe i can jump over them and shoot them from behind..."


----------



## Reccesoldier (31 May 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

>



"Patrolman Vader stop showing off and grab your shield and baton and form line like the rest of the Platoon!"


----------



## Jacqueline (3 Jun 2008)

Superman that .....  ;D


----------



## Trinity (3 Jun 2008)

I can has rocket launcher?!?!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2008)

Whaddya mean we're goin' to the vet?


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Uhhhh no. I'll _fix_ YOU ... how's _that_ for fair?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> When dogs dig up the back yard in Bosnia


----------



## KJL (3 Jun 2008)

What? I told you I'd get that dang cat one of these days and today is that day


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

"Pte Bloggins!  Who let the dogs out?!"

*sorry, had to say it*  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jun 2008)

"It was already fired when I got here, honest."


----------



## danchapps (4 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhhh no. I'll _fix_ YOU ... how's _that_ for fair?



"You said not to put my paw right here right?"


----------



## DarkFire (4 Jun 2008)

Good job, now go fetch me a Carl G.


----------



## Trinity (4 Jun 2008)




----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



When gaming just isn't real enough.....


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (4 Jun 2008)

They always new he liked video games, but, Mrs. Bloggins and the neighbors were beginning to suspect that Cpl Bloggins was having a wee bit of trouble adjusting after coming home from the sandbox.


----------



## NL_engineer (5 Jun 2008)

The new super JTF sniper ninja training program  ;D  

or

CF switches to the Wii as a way to save on ammo during training


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

Rated E for Everyone


----------



## danchapps (5 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



The new Nintendo Wii Kill was a hit with soldiers, it allowed for the most realistic gaming ever! Now available with real kills.


----------



## Trinity (5 Jun 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> CF switches to the Wii as a way to save on ammo during training



ah, yes... the famed Militia bullets.


----------



## Reccesoldier (10 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Bloggins, I told you what would happen if you slept with that hooker.


----------



## Jorkapp (10 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



I told you guys not to turn this into a pissing contest...


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>





Okay.. there is the B.... L.... O.... G and G again....... I... Err... damn it. I can never dot the "i" while peeing in the snow!


----------



## Rodahn (10 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Damn it Bloggins...... Did you have to have that Chili for lunch?


----------



## danchapps (11 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



After eating his 73rd Spicy bean burrito with extra spices, Pte Bloggins finally understood what Johnny Cash was singing about in the song _Ring Of Fire_


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Jun 2008)

Hey Doc, it burns just a little when I pee.  What do ya think it is?  Here's the pic if you don't believe me!
Moment of silence.
Doc....Doc......are you all right?


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jun 2008)

River Rats really ARE fire pissers... who knew?


----------



## BernDawg (11 Jun 2008)

Hey PO!  Look what I can do with a can of WD-40 and a lighter!   >


----------



## Trinity (12 Jun 2008)

This takes "neck pushed to the back of your collar" to a whole new level  :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jun 2008)

Must... not... sneeze...


----------



## Reccesoldier (12 Jun 2008)

"Private Frankenstein cover those up!" "Blazes son you can't go on parade with your bolts showing."


----------



## Harley Sailor (12 Jun 2008)

And the PO said I'd lose my head if it wasn't attached


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Must... not... sneeze...



Or cough!! Or anyone else cough!! That seems to be contagious on Parades!!


----------



## sober_ruski (13 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



Contrary to popular believe, what happens in Vegas does not always stay in Vegas


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2008)

Still in the shrinkwrap... I love that new hornet smell.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Jun 2008)

Sounds like some of the emergency room stories my buddy tells me about...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Jun 2008)

"Hello?...common guys...it's really hot in here...."


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Jul 2008)

A straight jacket for the plane's insane character, it's only right because it really is ILL!


----------



## Trinity (12 Jul 2008)




----------



## tango22a (12 Jul 2008)

I know you never liked me.....BUT!!!

tango22a


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (12 Jul 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



In a biter twist of Irony,  threatening another 8 hour powerpoint presentation on the value of working together ACTUALLY GOT two coworkers to team up and thus save themselves from the Lt's presentation.


----------



## BernDawg (13 Jul 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>


no...No...NO...NO...NO...


----------



## danchapps (13 Jul 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



And, coming in at #1 on the David Letterman's Top Ten List "Things you should not play fetch with", hand grenades.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Aug 2008)

I knew dogs were a little bit 'explosive' when you try to feed them a new food... but this, takes the taco.

Midget


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2008)

When the CO says he wants fresh field rations, they had better be really fresh!!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2008)

Definitely not a Scotsman.  Must be a Swede.  Is Rudolf at the front of the truck?


----------



## danchapps (12 Aug 2008)

It gets lonely down on the (reindeer) farm.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (12 Aug 2008)

Ummm


 No mucklucks and no velcro, what's next..... no sheep.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Aug 2008)

Pte Bloggins was never really the same after those lonely nights while on ARCSOV.


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Aug 2008)

The guy must have dipped and smoked an 8ball or two, mistaken his reindeer for his girlfriend and done did his thang..... wait it wasn't a mistake.  :rofl:


----------



## Rodahn (15 Aug 2008)

A new one


----------



## Jorkapp (15 Aug 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> A new one



Extreme Busy Work... the satisfaction of killing time with the rush of real-life danger!


----------



## Snafu-Bar (15 Aug 2008)

Microsoft tests out new minesweeper 3.0 for thier upcoming release of Winblows 8. They hope to have all the bombs err bugs out before service pack 3


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2008)

NEW!  For your Wii!  Minesweeper!


----------



## Rodahn (15 Aug 2008)

CFSME finally decides to update their mine detection training

Although I must admit to enjoying Snafu's caption......


----------



## danchapps (15 Aug 2008)

Always looking to outdo Microsoft, Bloggins found a way to cheat at the desktop game minesweeper. Take that Microsoft!


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Aug 2008)

Minesweeper: The Movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHY8NKj3RKs


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (17 Sep 2008)

Any takers??

Little bit of TLC needed


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2008)

She:  "Does this purse go with my weapon?"

He:  "Yeah, but my waist pouch is way cooler."


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Oct 2008)

He: Hehe Chicken!
She: Shut up fool...


----------



## Snafu-Bar (29 Oct 2008)

Her : Next time i'll just shoot you if you don't put gas in the camel...

 Him : Good thing i hold all the ammo...i didn't like that camel anyway...


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Oct 2008)

Him: You're out of step!

Her: Bugger off, I'm in a bad mood, I have a weapon and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## rmc_wannabe (31 Oct 2008)

"Look, I said I was sorry ok? She meant nothing to me, you're the one I want to-"

*cocking of rifle*


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (1 Nov 2008)

(look at the expression on her face)

"What's that smell?  Is that guy with the cheesy mustash behind me still?"


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Nov 2008)

Never, EVER, sneak up on a lady, espically one carrying a rifle 


Beaver


----------



## Trinity (1 Nov 2008)

Wow  

200 pages...


----------



## danchapps (1 Nov 2008)

See what you've created??? A monster! (Albeit a very creative, and humorous one after all.)


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (2 Nov 2008)

200 pages of mostly fun.

Have these been shown before?


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2008)

Tail gunner has.... pee on the FAL hasn't


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

I think the peeing one is "fixed" but it's still cute.


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2008)

I've had pigeons crap on my helmet.... same thing isn't it ???


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I've had pigeons crap on my helmet.... same thing isn't it ???



I've been pooped on by birds a couple of times.  Supposedly it's good luck.  :-X


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2008)

so you say...... 
T'was my luck to having to change uniforms & doing my laundry before it was time


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (2 Nov 2008)

;D

I could make a million bucks with cadpat slipcovers!!!!


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2008)

I don't waqnt anyone show up on my parade with flowers printed on his CADPAT claiming it was issued


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2008)

"When I get a hold of whoever picked this as the DZ, I'm gonna kill them!"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> "When I get a hold of whoever picked this as the DZ, I'm gonna kill them!"



I get mister red square  ???


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2008)

The picture was gone, let's see how long it remains this time......


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Army Intelligence: "satalite recon shows there are No Enemy Soldiers at the DZ..... apparently they wont go near this area, but we cant figure out why....."

Ranger Rick: "Well now we know WHY!"


----------



## TN2IC (12 Nov 2008)

Lawn Dart looks at the ground: "Holy Cr**! Some one is diving towards me from another world. Oh wait.. that a... *Splash*"

Or somehow this pop in my head..


George, George 
George of the Jungle, 
Strong as he can be. 
(Ahhhhhhhh) 
Watch out for that tree.  :rofl:


----------



## Snafu-Bar (12 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Look Marge someone ordered in.... I want a leg this time.....


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Nov 2008)

After Jumping out of the chopper, at the Regimental smoker in Camp Blanding, the RSM was weary that tess was the Jump Master on the Chopper.....

Funny thing was, this was the first time that the RSM thought of twenty ways to deal with him, that did not involve aligators.  Considering, tess told the RSM, "Oh don't be a wuss Sir, how different could that be from the Ottawa river down in Pet".

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (12 Nov 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



Look who's dropping in for Dinner!!!


----------



## geo (13 Nov 2008)

Dinner is served !!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Nov 2008)

FRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIICCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BinRat55 (14 Nov 2008)

Looks like a Milnet convention for Army.Ca vets... Did I see Vern there next to Tess?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2009)

Okay, not so much a headline, but when I saw this picture it brought to mind the episode of WKRP where Venus and Johnny are doing the drinking reaction test with the cop and Venus keeps saying "He's got a hat, I want a hat, too."






 ;D

Just for reference it was season 1, episode 21 called Fish Story.  The same one where Johnny sees the pig painting the lobby.


----------



## kkwd (28 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



FLASH!!! COL KLINK LIVES!!!


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2009)

"See guys? LARP-ing can be fun.... but next time we cant all be wizards... Nice hats though guys.."


----------



## kkwd (29 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


A new policy has been implemented at RMC today. Anyone of the rank of Colonel or below will not be permitted to wear a hat. One exception to this is when the member can achieve tensies in a game of jacks. But this has it's downside, it is now hard to navigate the halls with so many games going on. To solve this problem there is a meeting in the games room at noon today, be sure to bring your jacks. Refreshments are available for a modest sum.


----------



## kkwd (29 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


Air Scary is now under new management. Pilots will now wear wizard robes and hats. There will be deep discounts for level 10 mages.  Snacks will be provided free of charge and will consist of surplus IRP crackers but be sure you bring your own marmalade as the airline supply was eaten during a munchies attack last week. Seat belts will cost extra but passengers will be allowed to carry their luggage in their laps to hold them down. Take offs will be guaranteed but landings are not always possible. In the event of not being able to land our Flight Engineer Scotty can beam up down safely. To keep costs down there will a charge for toilet facilities. It will cost a Loonie for number one and Toonie for number two. The new management hopes you will enjoy the new service and look forward to serving you.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

Okay, maybe it's just me, but is her beret _supposed_ to be formed the wrong way?


----------



## Harley Sailor (24 Feb 2009)

Is this how my hat goes?  Or should I wear it like the others?


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe it's just me, but is her beret _supposed_ to be formed the wrong way?



She is wearing a Caubeen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caubeen

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> She is wearing a Caubeen
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caubeen
> 
> ...



Thanks, tess, I knew there had to be a reason.  However, having it formed all the way to the bottom of the ear seems a "bit" excessive.  Just MHO.


----------



## Harley Sailor (24 Feb 2009)

That explains the type of Hat she is wearing, but all the info on the Wikipedia site shows it worn on the other side. Is she wearing it proper?


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Feb 2009)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> That explains the type of Hat she is wearing, but all the info on the Wikipedia site shows it worn on the other side. Is she wearing it proper?


Yes






Lt.-Col John Valtonen 

dileas

tess


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

it goes all the way down to the ear because caubeens are huge.  hubby has one in his funny hat collection


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

"So if we just put this mannequin over here, no one will know Bloggins is AWOL."


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Apr 2009)

"Where do you want this one Sarge?"
"Just dress him off with the rest of the dummies" ;D
Or
Without his hat, a guards loses all his special powers.

On a serious note, i feel really sorry for the poor chap. Going down is not something anyone wants to do is would be especially painful in a situation like this.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> On a serious note, i feel really sorry for the poor chap. Going down is not something anyone wants to do is would be especially painful in a situation like this.



At least someone caught him and he's not doing a face plant.  But yeah, it could be painful.  :-\


----------



## Long Sword (30 Apr 2009)

Like cutting Sampson's hair, these guards' strength can be neutralized by removing their hats.


----------



## Trinity (30 Apr 2009)

Tiger Wood's game was too hot at the latest PGA tournament. 


(Incidentally, Wainwright had a fire today at the golf course today.)


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

"So, I guess we'll end the game at..........What hole are we on now?"


----------



## JBoyd (30 Apr 2009)

"Ok... Who's the wise guy that built part of the course on a mine field?"


----------



## TN2IC (30 Apr 2009)

Marco...


----------



## Black Watch (8 May 2009)

screw this parade, I'm off to the mess


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2009)

What *you* lookin' at???


----------



## Black Watch (9 May 2009)

Troop : Wow!!! Look at this!!! An ice cream truck... mmmmmm, ice cream
RSM : Quit drooling on my parade square you, defaulters all week!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 May 2009)

Next we spell "S T E W   F O R   E V E R Y O N E"


----------



## JBoyd (20 May 2009)

"This message is brought to you by the Kentucky Department of Fish & Wildlife Resources"


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2009)

The recruit's weight gain on course was evident on the graduation parade.......

.......not to mention the non-issued briefs.   ;D


----------



## Black Watch (23 Jun 2009)

oh man!!! My newly issued pants...damn good mess food!


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Jul 2009)

replacement Issue pants: $60
Defaulters and fines from RSM: 13 Days and $320
Being known as "that guy" by militaries world wide: Priceless


----------



## JBoyd (6 Jul 2009)

"Phew, at least today wasn't thong Thursday"


----------



## ajp (6 Jul 2009)

Glad to see he was wearing underwear.....some people still go Commando.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Jul 2009)

Man I'm glad mom always told me to put on clean underwear incase of an accident.


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

Uniforms from the lowest bidder...I wonder if I still have QC inspector's tag that was in the pocket.


----------



## BernDawg (18 Sep 2009)

I saw this one and I couldn't resist.  Segway Troopers, On the hop and by the numbers!


----------



## danchapps (18 Sep 2009)

Segway IA Drills:

Segway drives, Segway stops- Canted to the left (or right)-tire out.

Segway drives, Segway stops- Driver partially to the rear- Driver off ballance, smack in the head, continue down range.

Segway drives, Segway stops- Driver fully forward- battery out of juice, recharge, continue down range.


----------



## JBoyd (18 Sep 2009)

"China has finally found a way to get it's massive gamer population off of the couch and into it's military"


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2009)

Everybody WAS Kung Fu fighting!!!


----------



## ajp (30 Sep 2009)

Where's Waldo


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2009)

"Comrade, it gives me great pleasure to honour you with this medal for best comb over."


----------



## Black Watch (9 Dec 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Segway IA Drills:
> 
> Segway drives, Segway stops- Canted to the left (or right)-tire out.
> 
> ...



you just made my day ;D


----------



## Black Watch (9 Dec 2009)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I saw this one and I couldn't resist.  Segway Troopers, On the hop and by the numbers!


 I'd like to see the DI checklist


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Dec 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



The Great Oz awards the Top Candidate for Emerald City Guard PLQ.


----------



## Otis (10 Dec 2009)

The minister was a little disappointed at the new dress regs allowing ponytails on men...


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Jul 2010)

He gets a new set of haircare products for outstanding achievement in haircare....


----------



## Ravanosh (9 Jul 2010)

I wonder what headlines this will inspire...  :moose:


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Sep 2010)

I knew we should have taken a right turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## Rogo (2 Sep 2010)

"US NAVY INVADES LAND LOCKED STATE, CATCHES WORLD BY SURPRISE"


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Sep 2010)

"Screw your Bear Cavalry: we have tracked aircraft carriers!"


----------



## Rogo (2 Sep 2010)

I can understand the practical application of jumping through fire wire/hoops but why is their skin not covered?

Headline "Cirque de Soleil holds try-outs for 2010"


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I can understand the practical application of jumping through fire wire/hoops but why is their skin not covered?



OK.


Can you remember that question and come back in five years?



Headline:  Chitzue Owners demonstrat for their dogs the proper technique to run through Show Obstacle Crse.


----------



## Rogo (2 Sep 2010)

Sorry, intent was sarcasm.


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2010)

Found this one....  lost for words.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2010)

Headline: "Why bayonets are obsolete"


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (12 Oct 2010)

"Advances in Russian technology result in a significantly cheaper grenade launcher"


----------



## medicineman (13 Oct 2010)

Wet Powder?  No Problems With New Russian Bullet Launcher.

MM


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Oct 2010)

"Did Sergeant Monsieur literally mean it's all about kissin arse?" (hope he didn't mean french kissing) xoxo :-*


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2011)




----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Mar 2011)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



For a modern fuze, that didn't have enough acceleration to arm, the result is more embarrassing than dangerous.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2013)

Reviving an old thread, and don't even have to make up a headline!   ;D


----------



## Black Watch (9 Dec 2013)

wow...simply...wow...join the Spanish Legion


----------

